# Outstanding Breakout Alerts!



## tech/a (16 January 2005)

*Personally I think breakouts if you get them early enough AND you can place a trade with minimum risk are the best entry around.*

So in this vain I thought this alert page would be good for any finds as we all miss the best ones!!

MAP is a great breakout of a new high!!
MSC is also a great breakout but too late as the stop would be to wide.


----------



## RichKid (16 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Great thread Tech,

Here's one that comes to mind.

LEI, more volume would signal a stronger entry but it's holding on support above $12. Doesn't seem to have the clearest volume spikes on breakouts. Stop out if closes below $12. Appears to be consolidating before a stronger run up. Nice channel continuing so far.

RTL, almost through next resistance level (from one year ago).


----------



## RichKid (16 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Forgot to mention BSG Bolnisi Gold- a bit early but because of the reasons mentioned in the thread below it may be worth getting into as soon as it breaks resistance on volume: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=831


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Havent time to post charts but the standouts for me atleast today are.
BBB
AZR (Not just because Im on it! Its a great breakout).
MGX is just gapping away like crazy.(To far off the mark to climb on needs a correction).
KMN is also very good but to wide for a low risk trade for me,correction again.

tech


----------



## Fleeta (17 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hey Tech/a, I thought you said you limit yourself to shares you can trade on the BT Margin list...I can't see alot of these shares on it. Do you get a special list for being such a gun trader?


----------



## GreatPig (18 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Too many to post all the charts, but a few that are looking reasonable to me:

AHS recently shot up to a new high. It's just been settling back a bit but could be about to head up again.

EXL is picking up nicely and close to breaking its previous high.

BLD broke out of its down channel recently and appears to be continuing its uptrend again. Perhaps a little late now though for short term gain.

CDX gapped above its resistance level of $2.80 today, and even above its high of about 15 months ago.

Don't know if you'd call it a breakout, but FLX is just starting to head up again, with a few small gaps over the last few days.

ITF is starting to pick up again after a recent down stretch.

KZL has taken a couple of big steps up these last two days, taking it to a significant new high for some months.

MCC has started heading up from what looks like a small saucer bottom.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> Hey Tech/a, I thought you said you limit yourself to shares you can trade on the BT Margin list...I can't see alot of these shares on it. Do you get a special list for being such a gun trader?




My longterm trading and financial commitment is to stocks on the BT list.

I started this thread as thats not how anyone here trades most appear to look for short term opportunities.
So do I, if I see a trade that screams buy me then Ill take a position but its not a position that has any long term bearing on my trading.I will only take a few a month.
The only open trades short term currently are AZR, ZFX and CUE.

Oh and drop the Gun trader craap!

tech


----------



## markrmau (18 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

STO (preopen) & JHX(open) seems to be going strong.

Tech, how are you going to work out your exit point for these short term trades? I would get onto CUE but I am fully commited.


----------



## RichKid (18 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> The only open trades short term currently are AZR, ZFX and CUE.
> 
> tech




CUE looks like it's completing a saucer pattern. I've posted more in the saucer patterns thread 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=761&page=2

Resistance seems to be at 35c, next support at 29c/30c imo. Fundamentals- waiting for STO work on Jeruk for estimate, sp fell away due to delay in estimating. STO rising for same reason imo.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Mark Im looking at price action at this stage to really see if I can pick any strong move away from their current up moves.
Difficult to do in the early stages of a move.All moves correct and arly on its easy to be bluffed out of a good longer move.I got out of JVR reciently with enough for a sandwich but thats better than a loss.

Currently I dont see a breakdown with any.
CUE is beginning to slow up and could be the next exit but gotta give them time.

*MAH* broke out well today nice chart.


----------



## GreatPig (19 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GRO has just opened this morning 20 cents above it's resistance of $1.

Current bid & ask are $1.16 and $1.19.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (19 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

REA has also jumped above its resistance of $1.30 to $1.50 right now.

I almost bought some of this a couple of weeks ago when it was around $1.25 (I had an order in but later cancelled it), but decided I wanted to see it get through the $1.30 barrier first. Of course jumping through so far so quickly doesn't help .

GP


----------



## GreatPig (23 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BGF has just pushed out of a recent triange on reasonable volume.

GP


----------



## RichKid (23 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BGF's breakout looks perfect GP, nice vol pattern, let's see if the price follows the theory- I think it will!


----------



## tech/a (23 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Of 12 stocks highlighted 8 are above their breakout price.

The outstanding performers are 
PNA
MSC
MAP(Continuation breakout).

Trick is getting them early of course retracements can give us a second opportunity at times.


----------



## tech/a (23 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

REM
NLX
NIA (a bit wide for stop positioning)

Nice charts.


----------



## doctorj (23 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA came on techtrader after close on Friday.  It also was rated as a buy in Perth's major Sunday newspaper, "The Sunday Times".


----------



## flyfisher (24 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNO (Pharmanet) has been experiencing high volume due to recent announcements regarding their technology. AIM listing is not far away. Breakout may soom occur at 8/8.1. Double digits may occur soon after, due to churning of stock at around current levels. Nearly all profit takers are now gone. No risk of placement. Low market cap. PNOO has doubled in price in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## RichKid (24 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNO looks great, worth watching for that test of resistance, if on volume this'll skyrocket- that's the theory for the pattern.


----------



## markrmau (24 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> I would get onto CUE but I am fully commited.



Dammit, I should have sold my non-performing NWS and bought CUE. Greetings from Santa Clara where most of the rooms have wifi acces to check how your stocks are going.


----------



## tech/a (24 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

QPX
PNA (Found it but never traded it!!Dohh)
NIA (Announcement pending Buyers lined up)
MUR
KMN
DNL
CBH

Lot of resource stocks cranking.


----------



## doctorj (25 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Bids right up to 0.36 for PNA at the moment after a 0.27 close.


----------



## RichKid (25 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks like we've missed a few here. Watch PNO, it's in an ascending triangle. Corresponding volume would be nice but if it breaks resistance at 8.1c on volume it'll be interesting but yesterdays doji doesn't bode well. Any retracement before the next run up might give us an opportunity. Any others takinga  particular interest in Pharmanet? I think you mentioned it flyfisher? I'm always cautious with Biomedicals, a few spikes in this one, may not be able to get out quick. Let's see what happens when it hits resistance.

CUE briefly popped above 35c today but has retreated, today's close will tell a lot. Remnants of yesterdays news have added to volume imo. Might be some weakness in the next few weeks if no more news flows but ranging atm.


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BSG has hit an all time high, broke resistance. See BSG thread, I hold BSG, may be another fall down as not enough volume imo: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6500#post6500

PNO not looking so attractive now, one of those ones that rely heavily on anncts (typical biotech).

Saw brief mention in Friday's Telegraph saying CUE is to announce it'll participate in Jeruk by claiming it's 15% interest- not really new news.


BGFO breakout has failed, going sideways imo. Still looks promising med/long term fundamentally and trend is still generally up.

Anyone ride any real winners from all these scans?


----------



## Mofra (29 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Had MAH on the radar waiting for breakout, up a few ticks on breakout over 49.5c but now seems ready to just consolidate at current levels rather than make a strong move upwards


----------



## tech/a (29 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Couple more came up on breakout searches.
KAR
AEU


----------



## RichKid (30 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> BGF has just pushed out of a recent triange on reasonable volume.
> 
> GP




I first saw the chart and thought great! but now it's going south, I entered this one (via BGFO) last week so I'll have to exit soon and lick my wounds. I didn't plan my exits properly when I entered, wrote it down but it was all wrong (stop too far from my entry so bigger loss than I normally tolerate). I'd told my self earlier to be careful of descending triangles but forgot that- that is probably where I went wrong as I could easily have found a lower risk trade. Must incorporate that into my trading strategy. 

I like BGF's fundamentals and was in it before (via BGFO options) and made a bit of money (cut my profits too soon) so went into it again based partly on that previous emotion rather than looking at it afresh. If I'd kept my eye on bgf I might have made a short term gain buying off support, might still be possible if price falls back to support. Looks like short term bearish/sideways pattern. 

So looks like no one has made money yet off this strategy (this thread), let's see if we can learn something from these sample stocks that we've been looking at.


----------



## GreatPig (30 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Richkid,

I don't know anything about BFGO, but I wouldn't give up on BFG just yet. Sure it's dropped back a bit from the initial breakout, but that is apparently quite common for triange breakouts. I wouldn't call it a failure unless it drops right back inside the triangle or even out the bottom.

GP


----------



## RichKid (30 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Richkid,
> 
> I don't know anything about BFGO, but I wouldn't give up on BFG just yet. Sure it's dropped back a bit from the initial breakout, but that is apparently quite common for triange breakouts. I wouldn't call it a failure unless it drops right back inside the triangle or even out the bottom.
> 
> GP




Hi GP,
Thanks for the pointers, I do agree, just that I set my trade strategy up wrong, it failed my overall plan- that's what I'm really concerned about rather than the stock falling (although a rise would've helped!). Btw, BGFO just follows BGF, more volatility though and time decay will kick in later on.


----------



## RichKid (31 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Buy depth is really building for BGF but not big enough yet, spread is too wide, they need to move up. Maybe another go at a breakout on the cards?


----------



## crocdee (31 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

a pullback on the cards to 15c the way i read it


----------



## markrmau (31 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Obviously not a morning breakout, but look what happened to NWS at end of day. They are reporting results some time soon.


----------



## RichKid (31 January 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> a pullback on the cards to 15c the way i read it




Hi croc,
I assume you mean BGF (as if it's BSG I'd be horrified)!! thanks for the view, build in depth is looking good but no takers at higher prices yet.


----------



## crocdee (1 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hi rich 
BGF it was
croc


----------



## RichKid (4 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Geez! Are we missing the longterm runners or what!? Bluescope Steel has been doing well, two recent breakouts. 
Here's the thread on BSL:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=311

BTW, I'm out of BGF/BGFO for now. Might re-enter if it tests resistance.

AMP might be the next one but I wont be surprised if it falls back a bit again before going through $8. Any views?
Here's the AMP thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=262

Maybe we can flag the alerts on this thread and then follow them on individual threads (if there is a thread already for the stock).


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

From weekend scans

NWE
RMI
REM
QGC
MGX
LNG
AUO
TMO


----------



## doctorj (6 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Add:

BPT
SHG
SMO
PEM
TIR


----------



## RichKid (7 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LNG looks good, parabolic, but too late in trend to enter? Currently at 55/56c.


----------



## doctorj (10 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Probably is too late to enter. 

KIM isn't too late to enter, but whether or not you want to is another question.  

This one showed up on some of my scans today.  It's been in the press lately, particularly here in WA where there have been a few different rumours floating about.  Chart shows a break of resistance today and an increase in volume.  How outstanding it is, is up to you. Would post chart, but change in OS back to Win2000, doesn't have the ability to save as a GIF/JPEG in paint and the BMP is too large.  Will install photoshop shortly.

Also, have a look at DYL.  I know it's given believers a lot already this year, but it just may be set for another run.


----------



## RichKid (14 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MCR Mincor Resources, has broken downtrend, and previous resitance levels on very high volume, another positive annct today has seen it off again. Currently at 79c, volume 8.5m+, more positive results and cost reduction initiative news to follow. Sorry I can't post a chart, couldn't find an up to date one for today's movements.


----------



## RichKid (14 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> Probably is too late to enter.
> 
> KIM isn't too late to enter, but whether or not you want to is another question.
> 
> This one showed up on some of my scans today.  It's been in the press lately, particularly here in WA where there have been a few different rumours floating about.  Chart shows a break of resistance today and an increase in volume.  How outstanding it is, is up to you. Would post chart, but change in OS back to Win2000, doesn't have the ability to save as a GIF/JPEG in paint and the BMP is too large.  Will install photoshop shortly.




Doc,

KIM has fallen back again, poor guidance by management resulted in the last big drop last year.  Still hasn't recovered from it. I'd wait longer. I assume KIM is the stock you referred to. Probably will go sideways for a bit. Good luck with photoshop, should make things easier.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Take a look at some gold stocks...

Overseas indicies are up sharply whilst the metal itself appears to have bounced from 50dma.

DRD + AGG looks like a breakout. DRD up around 30% from low . 
OXR worth a look too.
Am watching NCM, PDG and SGX in view of the overall gold stocks market.

I don't follow all gold stocks so there may be others. 

Some of the oil stocks have also moved up, though not necessarily a breakout as such, in line with the gold stocks.


----------



## monoply (15 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ASL worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## doctorj (15 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HAV has sky rocketed today after finding a lot of stuff in the ground.


----------



## RichKid (15 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> HAV has sky rocketed today after finding a lot of stuff in the ground.




Must literally be money in the ground the way some of these co's fly!


----------



## doctorj (15 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Call broker now, ask questions later.


----------



## RichKid (15 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here is HAV, one hell of a jump on that gap, Tech will be familiar with these setups from what I've seen at Reefcap, let's see how it pans out tomorrow and dayafter.


----------



## doctorj (15 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The announcement for those interested.


> 15 February 2005 - 80 Million Tonne Copper-Gold-Molydenum Resource At Kalkaroo
> Havilah is pleased to announce that it has completed a resource and mine plan evaluation study based on drilling completed in 2004 at its 100% owned Kalkaroo copper-gold-molybdenum project. Important conclusions arising from this study are:
> 
> Kalkaroo contains a Measured Resource of 80 million tonnes at a copper equivalent grade of 0.9%, calculated in accordance with the JORC Code. Converted to gold equivalent terms at current metal prices, this equates to a gold deposit of approximately 5.2 million ounces at a grade of 2 g/t.
> ...


----------



## monoply (16 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEO worth watching


----------



## GreatPig (16 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hey, who said BGF had failed? 

GP


----------



## RichKid (16 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Glad you're keeping an eye on BGF gp, I forgot about it, nice to see the higher volume, noticed a lot of orders to buy at 17.5 and to sell at 19c.


----------



## monoply (18 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PSR gapping higher early.


----------



## GreatPig (22 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BGF broke through the ceiling today on good volume. 

MLB looks like it's breaking up again on good volume too.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markrmau (23 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Guess which company starting with B leaks like a bloody sieve. OTOH, todays annoouncement was _very_ good, and is surely worthy of another 3-4c.

(BGF incase you didn't read the previous message).


----------



## RichKid (28 February 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BSG has broken out through 60c to an all time high, next few days will confirm it: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=831

AZR strong again today, a possible entry point on any pullback as this is hitting new highs on huge volume: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7944#post7944


----------



## RichKid (1 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Found a great article on breakout basics, thought it might help give this thread a bit more direction (the site has other articles too especially on position sizing): http://www.futuresmag.com/futuresclassroom/articles/fcr_a_9.html

Any comments welcome.


----------



## doctorj (1 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BGF has broken this morning.


----------



## RichKid (1 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DLS and ERG seem to be doing well- two solid candidates (DLS riskier).

DLS, flag breakout, widening spread, good volume, looking for bluesky, next target 9.1c (measured move). Too late to enter imo until some consolidation.

ERG breakout today, seems to be reversing downtrend on huge volume, good buy depth. Great prospect.

Any comments? There's an ERG thread somewhere, I'll post on that soon. I like turnaround stories that show up on the chart, might buy in.

ERG thread- https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7991#post7991


----------



## GreatPig (1 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> DLS ... Too late to enter imo until some consolidation.



Aw c'mon... I just entered it (in the stock picking comp ).

And BGF still looking good. Picked up a little today, so 30 cents here we come! 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markrmau (1 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If there was ever an example of how irretrievably stupid the market participants are, then BGF is it. BGF was going up and down like a yoyo between 15 and 18c with changes in POG (the fact that bgf won't produce gold for another 6 months didn't seem to matter -- and even if it was, the general gold trend would be more appropriate -- the trend in aussie dollars as well.... but I digress).

Then, bgf announces it increases gold reserves by 57%....ie future earnings increased by somewhere of the order of 50% as an absolute minimum...

And the price goes up 2c and then down 1.5c?????

Gave me a chance to pick up BGFO I guess.


----------



## RichKid (1 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Aw c'mon... I just entered it (in the stock picking comp ).
> Cheers,
> GP




About DLS, it does look good, just relatively risky. It has pulled back a bit since I posted so I might revisit it. Nice short term trend too. It's a good one to have picked for the comp. Apparently they'll be ramping up activity over the next few months so you could win the comp easy if this one is true to form.


----------



## markrmau (2 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Breakout: CSE has struck copper!


----------



## GreatPig (2 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Markrmau,

Looking good with CSE as your stock pick!

100% gain in 2 days is going to be a hard act to follow .

GP


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Any opinions on NEC?

I jumped in at .29c & .32

Here's the current market depth....

BUY Number Quantity   Price 
2 76,575   0.365 
4 148,000   0.360 
4 320,000   0.355 
6 319,800   0.350 
4 315,000   0.345 
2 65,000   0.335 
3 280,009   0.330 
3 106,000   0.325 
1 5,000   0.320 
4 323,225   0.310 

Sell Price Quantity   Number 
0.370 25,000   1 
0.375 20,000   1 
0.380 41,709   2 
0.385 80,000   3 
0.390 80,000   4 
0.395 50,000   2 
0.400 120,000   2 
0.405 10,000   1 
0.410 5,000   1 
0.425 10,000   1 

I think it is a goer!!!

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## doctorj (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looking at the evening's chart, I'd expect it to fill the gap pretty quickly.  I'm currently unable to post charts (again!), but you'll note today's close was pretty  bearish despite the opening gap.  Perhaps an opportunity on the retrace.


----------



## RichKid (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> I'm currently unable to post charts (again!),




Doc,
Have you tried www.Bigcharts.com? Just copy or save the chart and then upload as an attachment to your post. Easy as pie. Let me know if you need a hand. But you won't be able to draw trend lines as you would with personal software but it's better than nothing. Watch for bad data on free charts. I use the www.fatprophets.com.au site for intraday charts (again, as they're free there will be bad data eg BSG re-pricing).


----------



## doctorj (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm a fan of BigCharts, though it's certainly no replacement for Metastock.

I've had a few "experiences" with paid data and a not so good one with free data.  Giving the free data one more go from a different source before I bite the bullet and hope for better luck with the premium suppliers.


----------



## RichKid (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I use commsec and their data seems fine (so far). Try Paritech, they supply Commsec. There should really be no excuse when you pay for data, they should get their act together. The other issue is timing- do they only include data between 10 and 4 or do they include trades just before and just after that as well? I don't know what the standard is.

Okay, DLS has broken through strongly again. Looking great!


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DATA

One place to go in my veiw.

One of $750 payment ---life time supply of 7 bourses all options/warrents
Indexes and charts of risers and falls just heaps of stuff.

Live data from Marketcast if your serious you need to have this sort of info.

If your really serious Bloomberg.


----------



## crocdee (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

boursedata is the progrmme i use.

all the charts live data reports etc

croc


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Bourse is pretty good I hear croc whats it cost?
World wide similar to Bloomberg isnt it?


----------



## dutchie (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tech/a

Who was that one off $750 with?


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Justdata


----------



## dutchie (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tech/a 

Thanks for the info.

Don't know when you got that product but it does not seem to be available anymore.


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Wow.
You could be right Ive just had a look at their site and sent their support an email.Its showing a subscription like most everyone else and thats not what
I bought.Ill let you know the outcome.


----------



## crocdee (3 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hi tech
bourse costs $345 per quarter.
i've been using it for nearly 5 years, they regulary upgrade their version albeit sometimes there doesn't appear to be any difference but guess there must be somewhere.
never had a problem and highly recommend from my experience.

regards croc


----------



## GreatPig (5 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

COA seems to be heading north out of a triangle.

May the force be with it (since I hold some ).

GP


----------



## tech/a (6 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Dutchie.

Your right.
I emailed and they replied that they stopped the one off 6 mths ago.
Those on it arnet affected.
But new clients have to pay an annual rate.
Ive looked at the fees and while no more than anyone else.

Ouch!!


----------



## RichKid (7 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BSG is continuing the breakout on very high volume, hit a new high today, may retrace to just above support level at about 62c so may give another opportunity for entry for me to consider. More in BSG thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=831


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

For the Bluechip inclined.

WOW
UGL

For the hunters of cheaper breakouts.

KZL (A Zinc stock)
CPC


----------



## RichKid (8 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks TechA,
CPC looks like something I might get into, with stop at the current resistance.
Kagara Zinc a bit too risky for me.
Nice breakout there from WOW.


----------



## RichKid (9 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CPC bouncing off resistance, not really breaking longterm high yet. Also options CPCO.


----------



## canny (9 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think this could be a great thread if everyone commited to it - checked in each morning as we all obviously have different watch lists and radars.
Would be good to warn of any daily 'bolters'.
I'm not usually a day trader and am pretty fully commited at the moment - but would always make space for a good quick trade.
Would have been good to be on BAR last night - but I'd never even had it on any of my watch lists.
NEO is my pick for best price riser in March. It's going through extensive testing and drilling, with regular reports due - each positive one going to push the price higher again.


----------



## RichKid (9 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TechA has a thread on daily price scans, more along the lines of what you're after for quick trades. It's died since no one is really keeping it going, and Tech is also busy from time to time, maybe you can post on that thread to keep it going, see Tech's entry criteria: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=825.


----------



## tech/a (10 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I do the scans each night so plenty of warning for tommorow to look at setups and possibilities.
The scans I can only do if I have time and they are only a snap shot of NOW and change Hrly.
Day trading isnt my thing Ive tried it and dont like it,there just isnt time to get a good gain and if you take small bits I think youll need to commit $50k and ALL of your time with great Tick data and minute charts.
There are easier ways of making a $.


----------



## tech/a (10 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This is last nights list.

This isnt all of them but those which from eyeball I consider the best prospects from a chart veiw.

ERG
CSM
CBH
AZR


----------



## tech/a (10 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BAS

3 of 4 of yesterdays went on with it.
Ill keep a record from yesterday on on a watchlist
Ill post it (The weekly result) Saturday Mornings


----------



## tech/a (12 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thought Id keep a record of breakouts from now on so here are last weeks.
Ill just add any others to the list.
The last figure is the price at which it could have been bought.


----------



## RichKid (12 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> The last figure is the price at which it could have been bought.




Nice work Tech. Do you mean that that's the price at which you think it was best bought considering need for stop loss placement?


----------



## tech/a (13 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Rich.

No Thats the price at which the stock was found and the best price it could have been bought at.Will be easy to see how they go.

*MGX*
From W/E scans


----------



## knit 1 pearl 2 (13 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

dont u mean MRX


----------



## tech/a (13 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

---No.---


----------



## tech/a (14 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Well BAS announcement that the latest find wasnt commercial.
Stock crashed 50% on open Even with stop we would have lost 50% in a blink.Our little exercise is starting from a position of early disaster!!

Everything else is humming along well.
Here are current results if $5000 on each trade.
Will limit the portfolio to 10 max.

Ive adjusted the buy price in BAS to reflect the actual loss as the price is dyanamic and the actual sell price (open) is higher than the final price.

Ill now remove BAS with a loss of $2538 to be either added to further losses or deducted from profits As at Monday close.(Nothing like a challenge!)
Ill use a 5% of purchase price STOP for all trades(Todays gap down open would be seen as a rare occurence.) I expect quite a few stops (not 50% Losses  though).

This table shows BAS still in and a running total from close today.This will alter to profit tommorow when I take out the losing BAS.

I have no idea if this can be profitable as I have no exit plan and havent tested a method on it.Basically buy and hold unless stopped out!
Just posting the portfolio as an interest more than a trading exercise in profitablility.


----------



## chicken (14 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tec/a...what about MAP....maqurie airport...they are starting to take off like a rocket


----------



## tech/a (14 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Chick.

I dont think it fits the bill as an "Outstanding Breakout".

Its sort of a breakout in a corrective move.


----------



## tech/a (14 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*-----ADY-----*


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (15 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADY: 0.190   -0.005   2:52pm

Can you post a chart Tech and why you think a breakout is coming?

Many thanks


----------



## blobbob (15 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA !!!


----------



## doctorj (15 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some from today's trade.

All are selected on the basis they gapped up and traded more that twice their 50 day Volume EMA.

LEP
ABI
BUY
CAG
CHB
FAR
GRR
LRL
MMS
OEL
PCO
RTL
WGR

Happy trading.


----------



## RichKid (15 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I've been keeping an eye on CPC after you mentioned it Tech, testing support, if it holds I reckon it'll be a good entry point at about 33/34c, with results due and more wells to be drilled this should rise. All depends on the breakout confirmation and volume. Will start a thread if warranted- they are into US gas, coal and oil. TA pattern holding so far.


----------



## tarnor (15 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone looked at NEC, can't post a decent chart atm

picked this one up on monday, has been trading with the slimest of sell depth, great bluesky potential, coking coal exploration new float..


----------



## doctorj (16 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

How long have these guys been around? This is as much as I could get on them.


----------



## tech/a (16 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Someone asked


----------



## el_ninj0 (16 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> How long have these guys been around? This is as much as I could get on them.




In the comsec charts, they date back to August 98. However, it looks as though there was a trading halt from end of Nov 03 to 23rd Feb 2005.


----------



## knit 1 pearl 2 (18 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Someone asked



hi

can ne 1 xplain the massive increase in volume traded in this stock, like have they found diamonds some where

I mean 1,104 % turn over, what the?!

do you have any of these tECH


----------



## tech/a (18 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Do I have any ADY----No


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Is this price increase all just speculative or are they going somewhere with thier explorations ?


----------



## tech/a (23 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADY at crossroads.

LEG triggered again first triggered
8/3 at 8.5c.


----------



## dchiera (23 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi guys, anyone know why AHO (up 18c & high vol) has traded well this morning? Can see any anouncements, any idea's?


----------



## skin (23 March 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				dchiera said:
			
		

> Hi guys, anyone know why AHO (up 18c & high vol) has traded well this morning? Can see any anouncements, any idea's?



internal transfer of shares (special crossing)


----------



## excalibur (18 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

US$
Hello Houston,
All systems are go!


----------



## tech/a (18 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Copy that Houston!


----------



## tech/a (18 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I also notice that the breakout is within keeping of MARKETWAVES Elliot wave analysis under the thread USD Dark Cloud cover.This being more a corrective move in a larger down move.

Pretty amazing that------now back to the SFE.(Apologies Richie Benaud)


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Tech/a .... 

I'm interested in your opinion as to whether the weekly chart for DUE indicates as I think it does, a firm break out? 

I hold these ATM (bought in at $2.43).

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## tech/a (20 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Definately higher highs and higher lows.
Indicating a steady increase in buying.
There appears to be resistance at $2.50 from the high on the way down.

The contolling influence is still that down move but its strength is deminishing as the uptrend continues.

Until a newer higher high is made there is always the chance for the stock to range.---which would from the chart be more likely.
The area its in now is a critical one where there has been a great deal of resistance at around these levels over past months.

If it doesnt breach $2.55 Id be thinking ranging.

I wouldnt classify this as a breakout more a retracement(At the moment) in a downtrend.But definately a change from down to up in terms of short term trending.


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Tech/a.

Yes, I agree the $2.50-2.55 range seems to be the resistance point for now. I'll be watching closely over the next couple of days in case ranging kicks in...

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## monoply (25 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA could be a candidate today.

Cheers
mono


----------



## excalibur (27 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Tech

I think its my stock GCL that`s breaking out now.
It`s not head and shoulders anymore.


----------



## tech/a (27 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EX.

The pattern is still valid.

Until the right shoulder has a higher high.
A second shoulder could develope making 
the pattern a complex head and shoulders.
Either way although Im trading GCL Im not
expecting a long association.


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DDT might be on the cusp after this announcent today???

"NEW PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT - DataTraceDNA
The Directors of DataDot Technology Limited (ASX: DDT) announce a significant milestone
in new product development.
It was previously announced in the company’s IPO prospectus that DDT and the CSIRO had
entered into a Research Agreement for the joint development of new generation identifiers.
It is now announced that a provisional patent application has been lodged for a new
generation identifier of products and materials. The identifier, DataTraceDNA, is not an
extension of the current DataDotDNA laser-etching technology but an entirely different
technology based on adding unique luminescent microparticles to products and materials.
DataTraceDNA will be used in process and logistics control, inventory control, quality control,
pollution control and for establishing the authenticity of products and materials.
The Chief Executive Officer of DDT, Mr Ian Allen, said that the revenue potential for
DataTraceDNA is substantial. “Just in the area of detecting counterfeit products, which is
only one of the uses of DataTraceDNA, we know from the OECD Report The Economic
Impact of Counterfeiting and the Report of the Union des Fabricants Counterfeiting and
Organised Crime, that industrial and commercial counterfeiting costs billions of dollars,
represents 5% to 7% of world trade and is growing at 10% to 15% annually. We believe that
DataDot Technology and the CSIRO have jointly developed a product that can make
significant inroads into those numbers because DataTraceDNA will detect counterfeit products
simply and affordably. The benefits are substantial: corporations will benefit from protection
of their brands and products; consumers will benefit from added protection against shoddy
and harmful brand substitutes; and governments will benefit from reduced tax evasion. The
only ones who won’t benefit are criminals and counterfeiters!”
Under the terms of the DDT-CSIRO Agreement, DDT has a perpetual, world-wide, exclusive
licence to exploit this new DataTraceDNA technology across commercial applications.
Over recent months DDT and the CSIRO have conducted rigorous laboratory and field tests
of the new technology in a wide range of applications, including cement, concrete,
explosives, timber, plastics, paint and adhesives. DDT has also identified commercial
applications that have attracted the interest of major international companies.
DDT now intends to move rapidly to realise the commercial potential of the new technology.
Directors will make further specific announcements as details become available.
About DataDot Technology Limited (DDT)
DDT is a leading asset identification company, with expanding global operations. DDT has
invented, patented and commercialised an asset identification technology which provides
greater asset security, proves authenticity of product, assists in proving ownership, and acts as
a deterrent to thieves.
The DataDotDNA technology has gained acceptance around the world and is currently sold in
Australia, UK/Europe, USA, Canada, South Africa, Indonesia, Taiwan, Thailand, Hong
Kong, China, New Zealand, Russia and Poland. DataDotDNA customers include a number of
major vehicle suppliers in various regions including Nissan, BMW, Subaru, Ford
Performance Vehicles, Porsche, Holden Special Vehicles, Isuzu, Avis, Techmashimport,
Mitsubishi and VW."

I DO NOT HOLD  ...... yet...... have to check Piggy Bank first...;O)

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 May 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hiya Tech/a,

DUE has broken past $2.50 resistance level to $2.55 ....

Massive buy support vs very few sellers...

What possibilities from here do you think?

Cheers,

AJ

PS: I am HOLDING plenty ....


----------



## RichKid (2 June 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If this isn't a breakout I don't know what is. BNB has recovered from the market downturn and has benefitted from the GPT affair, the earnings upgrade triggered the latest run imo.


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Aint that perdy


----------



## RichKid (2 June 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Aint that perdy



Sure is, brings tears to the eyes of avid chartists, the way the world was meant to be, now if it could only return to the previous high in a nice orderly pullback I could buy in....


----------



## Mofra (4 June 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OK, having trouble inserting chart image from mac OS 9 so apologies in advance,

Just mentioning TTR has had a long DT however director buying this week, increase in volume and price rise has broken DT on my charts, would need to confirm it isn't just a dead cat bounce at this stage but worth watching.


----------



## GreatPig (4 June 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TTR chart.


----------



## Mofra (6 June 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Cheers Greatpig, was talking the last candle (03/06) as a breakout from the recent fall, up 3c today so happy


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BOL


----------



## GreatPig (28 July 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kris,

Your chart doesn't show up for me for some reason.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## RichKid (28 July 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Kris,
> 
> Your chart doesn't show up for me for some reason.
> 
> ...




Yep, same here, can't see your LVL chart. Could you try attaching it again please Kris and I'll delete your old post.
Thanks!
Rich


----------



## krisbarry (28 July 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LVL has had a brilliant run over the past month. Picked up from a low of 2.5 cents to its current level of 9.3 cents. Now that is a break out alert! Plenty of white candles on the chart shown below.


----------



## gaga (28 July 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

vti 1/2 way  into a breakout  . this  month or early next week should show the way


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*BGF*.


----------



## canny (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IMU is not in breakout mode - but if you research the story of the threatened world wide flu pandemic - and the connection to a mutation of the bird flu virus, I can't see IMU NOT flying again, like it did when the first scares were happening.
The story is compelling, and the chart looks as if it's building for a run.
Probably should have its own thrread, as it's not officially a breakout alert.

Go VTI too - that's looking very good.


----------



## Porper (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *BGF*.




I bought into the options a couple of weeks ago, expire end of September.Seems a good play at the moment,Gold price going up, positive quarterly. Tight stops now.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Oxiana seems to have broken out of its pen.


----------



## mit (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IIN Might be getting ready to break out. Currently having a rest, having trended up to the resistance point. Heavy volume last few days. Bought some on close today.

MIT

Oh Goodness a discretionary trade. Toutatis protect me.


----------



## DTM (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Oxiana seems to have broken out of its pen.




G'day Knobby

Looking at the weekly charts, its hit its major resistance for the penant and I think it will go down.  Anyway, I have puts on them today.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

No worries DTM
It will be interesting to see if you are right.


----------



## excalibur (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I am aware that you guys down there are used to using abreviations for your stocks. For us foreigners, it is a deal of looking up every time because we deal with other stocks worldwide. It would be kind if you would once and a while mention the full name of the stocks. It avoids alot of time  looking up the information on ASX.

Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## RichKid (2 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				excalibur said:
			
		

> I am aware that you guys down there are used to using abreviations for your stocks. For us foreigners, it is a deal of looking up every time because we deal with other stocks worldwide. It would be kind if you would once and a while mention the full name of the stocks. It avoids alot of time  looking up the information on ASX.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation




Hi Excalibur,

Good point! In fact, most of use here don't know the majority of codes so we need to look it up too. 

Most threads/posts have some reference to the stock name in full but if you need to look it up quickly use the stock quote function on ASF (see top right of each page). Once you enter the code and click 'go' it'll take you to a new page, click on the stock code there and it'll take you to the yahoo page with the full name of the stock and other info- about three steps in all.

You can also put the code in the ASF search tool and see if it brings the name up.

I'll add names when I can to help you out.


----------



## wayneL (3 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

They have names?

Sheez, I must look up who it is I am trading sometime! AHAHAHA


----------



## Knobby22 (3 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				DTM said:
			
		

> G'day Knobby
> 
> Looking at the weekly charts, its hit its major resistance for the penant and I think it will go down.  Anyway, I have puts on them today.




This could be a big win or loss for you DTM.
There are rumors that Xstrata is about to mount a takeover bid for Oxiana (OXR).
If true, disaster. For you (and partially for me) as I believe this company will be worth a lot more in a year's time and i have bought quite a few. If not, then the price will drop back and you could have a big win.

Knobby


----------



## DTM (3 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> This could be a big win or loss for you DTM.
> There are rumors that Xstrata is about to mount a takeover bid for Oxiana (OXR).
> If true, disaster. For you (and partially for me) as I believe this company will be worth a lot more in a year's time and i have bought quite a few. If not, then the price will drop back and you could have a big win.
> 
> Knobby




Yeah, news came out that it was a rumour yet the buyers kept persisting.  Someones accumulating shares.  Will look at hedging m bets if buying carries on.


----------



## Porper (10 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CSM, this has just turned up on my magical software program   , looks interesting, new high and has has a few buy signals thrown in as well (crossovers).Maybe a bit early for entry yet but the rise today was due to a presentation (I think), maybe wrong on that.I wont bother, not enough upside potential for me, I like shares under 0.50 usually, but could be good.


----------



## TheProphet (11 August 2005)

*BREAKOUT ALERT!!! MRX WILL BE BIG*

Been watching this stock for some time now. It is very cashed up and was just waiting for some results which came through today.....very pleasing. Clear target of 12-15cents.

Large reserves of copper - with strong readings @ 3m

Volume of 95mill does it some justice.


----------



## GreatPig (16 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A few sizeable ups today I've noticed. Unfortunately I don't hold any of them 

AOE has spectacularly pushed up through resistance at 48 cents.

OST gapped up and is now near its high of Oct last year. I was a bit slow on this one, as I'd been considering it for a few days and after yesterday's move, I was intending to buy this morning. However, I got tied up with QTK, and by the time I got back to this one it was too late (it had already gapped anyway).

OMI has also pushed up a fair bit today. It did something similar back in March (interestingly, to exactly the same price), so not sure of its chances of continuing up now. The big difference of course is that back in March it was recovering from a sharp dip, whereas this time it has been trending up for a few months.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some great examples GP.


----------



## Fleeta (18 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PCG and NVC both had breakouts today and appear to be heading north...i'm rapt cos I hold them both.

Nice work on the NVC tip baglimit!


----------



## excalibur (23 August 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anybody been noticing BHP lately??  (BHP BILLITON LTD. )


----------



## doctorj (8 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Something going on at GBG?

Responded to share price and volume query this morning with the usual, "We know nuttttin"  ~7mill volume yesterday might suggest otherwise.


----------



## Yippyio (8 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				excalibur said:
			
		

> Anybody been noticing BHP lately??  (BHP BILLITON LTD. )





BHP - Roller Coaster express. This stock does not seem to have any real direction either up or down. Just moving sideways with a fairly big range each day.  

Any thoughts anyone


----------



## RichKid (8 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Yippyio said:
			
		

> BHP - Roller Coaster express. This stock does not seem to have any real direction either up or down. Just moving sideways with a fairly big range each day.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone




Hi Yippyio,
See the BHP thread for BHP info. It's ranging now so not a recent breakout 'alert' as such.


----------



## raider (9 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AUZ seems to have a lot of activities at the moment - maybe one to watch


----------



## markrmau (15 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MGX 

Perhaps will drop back in arvo.


----------



## Buda (15 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



http://www.abc.net.au/central/stories/m1030075.ram


----------



## GreatPig (15 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A few on my watchlist at the moment (none of which I currently hold).

ARW: was seriously considering buying this today, but I've had so many of these rounded bottom formations fail on me recently that I'm a bit reticent now. Still considering it though.

JST: have been considering this for a few weeks now, but have considered its growth too slow for my liking (yeah I know, I'm greedy ).

NEM: have been considering this for a short time, but was hoping for it to get back closer to my trend line first.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (17 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Another great chart.

Anyone ever checked how these go?
I just checked Docs and GPs and ALL are great trades.
Youd have done very well following them.
Great work guys keep it up!!


----------



## Mofra (17 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What was that last stock you posted please tech? 

(Hope I'm not going blind, can't see the code)


----------



## el_ninj0 (17 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Mofra said:
			
		

> What was that last stock you posted please tech?
> 
> (Hope I'm not going blind, can't see the code)




Bottom right hand corner of the attachment.

AED

hehe, left,


----------



## Mofra (17 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Cheers el ninj0, I'll have to adjust my browser settings - still can't see it


----------



## GreatPig (17 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Mofra said:
			
		

> still can't see it



Here.

GP


----------



## brisvegas (22 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA qualifies

............... Pete


i'll do a chart later


----------



## brisvegas (22 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				brisvegas said:
			
		

> PNA qualifies
> 
> ............... Pete
> 
> ...





and here it is


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNO hit the floor yesterday @ 2.0 cents.  Then exploded late afternoon to close @ 3.5 cents

The downward trend over the past 7 months has broken.

Turned from a bear market into a bull for the first time in a few months.

Stand clear of the bulls horns


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This hasn't made a higher high and a higher low.
Nor is it even close to making new highs.
It has a lot of work to do before it can be qualified as a raging bull.
More like a calf.The next few days will see if its a healthy or sick one.


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yes true, in terms of charting aspects, although a clear indication of a breakout occurs when the share price rises signifcantly, and within a short amount of time (66% in 1 day).  Increased Volume, some 5 million passed through yesterday.  Way beyond that of previous days/weeks/months

Most of the action started yesterday arvo.

A high of 3.6 cents reached just before close, then closed at 3.5 cents, just off its high.  Always a good sign there.  

Intended Buyers surged while intended sellers dropped significantly, leaving the stock in a bull market for another run this morning.

All looks good!


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not one for sticking my head out as you know---but.


I reckon you may get this surge then price will re visit the open or yesterdays close and go on to burn.
Finishing at below 2.6c.

Thats what I think about the report pretty average.
Anyway hope you get out of it as much as you can.

I could of course be completely wrong!
I remember this happening in 89


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thats what I am waiting for a quick surge, and then I will sell.  PNO is a classic spike stock.

Still waiting on AHG- suspended, depends what they have to announce.

PNO owns 10m shares in AHG

But with this surge in trade, seems like some insider trading is going on.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## el_ninj0 (25 September 2005)

*MGX on a breakout?*

Hey guys, I dont know if this classifies as a breakout, but i thought i might check with you all. Any tips on future breakout charting would be appreciated also.

Thanks.


----------



## Porper (25 September 2005)

*Re: MGX on a breakout?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I dont know if this classifies as a breakout, but i thought i might check with you all. Any tips on future breakout charting would be appreciated also.
> 
> Thanks.




Near as damn it a breakout from a ascending triange I would say.Only thing is, as I find with these types of charts, we may have missed the boat with this one.

the last little retracement has been reversed by an up day with below average volume, so I certainly wouldn't be interested unless there was a continuation on incresed volume.That's not to say it wont surge up now though.


----------



## johnno261 (25 September 2005)

*Re: MGX on a breakout?*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Near as damn it a breakout from a ascending triange I would say.Only thing is, as I find with these types of charts, we may have missed the boat with this one.
> 
> the last little retracement has been reversed by an up day with below average volume, so I certainly wouldn't be interested unless there was a continuation on incresed volume.That's not to say it wont surge up now though.




Agree with your above statement, however MGX will often ascend on below average vol days, hence Fridays movement. Looking at the chart, "Missing the boat" term  comes out of question. Chartwise MGX looks very Bullish and appears to be starting to ascend.Just my humble opinion,but peruse @ the Chart!!


----------



## Porper (25 September 2005)

*Re: MGX on a breakout?*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> Agree with your above statement, however MGX will often ascend on below average vol days, hence Fridays movement. Looking at the chart, "Missing the boat" term  comes out of question. Chartwise MGX looks very Bullish and appears to be starting to ascend.Just my humble opinion,but peruse @ the Chart!!




Johnno, I don't disagree, the chart looks good, but it depends on your time frame.If you were trading short term breakouts, a lot of the upside may have gone, of course we don't know yet.Looking at the charts, it certainly appears to be in a medium term uptrend.It will be interesting to see what does happen.If I had to put money on it I would say it will retrace and then consolidate for a while before pushing up.

But I may add that I am no expert chartist.:silly:


----------



## johnno261 (25 September 2005)

*Re: MGX on a breakout?*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Johnno, I don't disagree, the chart looks good, but it depends on your time frame.If you were trading short term breakouts, a lot of the upside may have gone, of course we don't know yet.Looking at the charts, it certainly appears to be in a medium term uptrend.It will be interesting to see what does happen.If I had to put money on it I would say it will retrace and then consolidate for a while before pushing up.
> 
> But I may add that I am no expert chartist.:silly:




Yeah I am no chart expert either, but chart definately indicates upward trend and knowing the fundementals and news to follow in the coming months, if you call  the next few months = medium term, well the skies the limit.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Not one for sticking my head out as you know---but.
> 
> 
> I reckon you may get this surge then price will re visit the open or yesterdays close and go on to burn.
> ...




Looks like we were both wrong...there was no surge, the share price went down, then closed at 3 cents, above your predicted price but below what I was expecting.

Two different views, interesting


----------



## markrmau (26 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AMU currently up almost 6%. I would have preferred a bit more volume, but we will see what happens.


----------



## RichKid (29 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The following easily qualify as 'outstanding' imho.

BNB, OXR, STO.

STO has broken up on news today, will confirm itself if it keeps going next week, maybe a retest?

BNB is in one monster uptrend, maybe it'll retest but looks unlikely, certainly upstaging MBL atm.

OXR has retested recently and has broken to a new high today, steady as she goes but look for a big jump as is usually the case with these types of breakouts (ie after some accumulation).


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TOX on volume.


----------



## RichKid (29 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I should have posted this earlier here (posted in its own thread) but SHL, although a slow mover, has been getting on with it (I hold). This looks like one of those charts that Tech has been trading on TT. My views are in the SHL thread https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1913&highlight=shl, currently making new highs, this is one stock where volume isn't always a reliable guide.


----------



## markrmau (29 September 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MGX broke out again. Notice how volume always seems lighter in the down legs?


----------



## tech/a (10 October 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CIG/EXT


----------



## johnno261 (10 October 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ACL


----------



## resourceful_man (11 October 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AHS looks set to take another run.
There have been some very large bids of late.
The chart is starting to look good, barring any bad news being delivered it looks set to break it's previous high of $1.43 inside 6 weeks.
Nothing wrong with a 11% return.


----------



## markrmau (3 November 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Stocks usually tank after I mention them here, but have a look at Timbercorp (TIM). Classic retest of previous resistance (235ish), but since then it has just gone ape.


----------



## johnno261 (3 November 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MGX. Institution Buying up a Million shares in the last hour and the chart showing a flag effect(decision time),Iron Ore Price Increase to follow, in my humble opinion she's about to breakout!!!!!


----------



## RichKid (22 November 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MAH has broken out, now pausing, seems to be lots more upside left as no big resistance nearby, someway to go before new highs.


----------



## happytrader (22 November 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TTR has finally broken out in this fourth quarter after spending the last three quarters in a downward trend and consolidation.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Fleeta (21 December 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IBA appears to have broken out. This company announces more to the market than chicken ramps on ASF, yet the SP goes nowhere...but its crept up to another level now and appears to have broken the downtrend.

There you go baglimit, i'm making a call on this one, I like it.

P.S. NVC is still going strong too...hope it's more sustainable than NMS was.


----------



## brerwallabi (23 December 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

STX in at 16cps


----------



## JetDollars (23 December 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Downside breakout:

TAH


----------



## JetDollars (23 December 2005)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

upside breakout:

NCM and RIO


----------



## Porper (4 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

New all time high reached yesterday.My attempt at using E.W. (total novice so don't take it as being correct) gives me a price target of 0.475.

Anyway nice leap yesterday on good volume, so as I hold quite happy.


----------



## tarnor (16 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TZN what a beauty!!... should have caught this during the day but tis an aftermarket find.. Know nothing about it accept last announcment said full feasibility sign off for thier zinc mine expected in january .. also said regulatory approval is underway for the mining lease.. some TA + strong  market anticipation is my favourite thing to trade, i'll probably jump on in the morning if it still looks bullish..


----------



## tarnor (16 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Also EXT looks like it may be about to perform a very nice breakout... one to watch for tommorow...


----------



## tech/a (16 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

There are some great breakouts here.
This maybe of interest to some.


----------



## RichKid (17 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AWE seems to have broken its recent highs, this week will tell all about its short term prospects imho. More in the AWE thread, I hold.

Recently noticed SEK breaking to new highs too, I don't hold.


----------



## tarnor (18 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TIM for its next leg up looks like its about to close on a high.. great day for this kind of shiz considering the rest of teh market


----------



## johnno261 (18 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The Tokyo Stock Exchange!!! Down 470points.Thats an outstanding breakout in my books!!!!


----------



## justjohn (18 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Highlands Pacific (HIG) gold stock even up 2.5% today A breakout .If some one out there could attach chart of HIG great :arsch:


----------



## GreatPig (18 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

As requested.


----------



## tarnor (18 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

psa will be worth watching over the next few days. great ann today that was sold into.,.looking for a break and hold above 2$


----------



## Bobby (19 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out BMX today !


----------



## tarnor (19 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TEE on its way 2..


----------



## Lachlan6 (19 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Noticed that to tarnor. Its been on my watchlist for a little while. I am longer term however and waiting for a break to the upside of 7c resistance. Great day today on huge volume. Mabye indicating something is on the way. Have a look at the volume in this stock since mid 2005. Huge. Dont know to much about it fundamentally, but on the chart it has huge potential. Watching closely.


----------



## tarnor (19 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some sort of report sparked interest in TEE?
Also IWL


----------



## clowboy (24 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Still got an hour of trade left today so don't know how it will end the day but JGL is looking good ATM.

Any opinions - or confirmation (cause Im pretty new and don't really have that much of a clue)

Cheers


----------



## johnno261 (24 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Mount Gibson Iron Limited. Look at the chart. Broken the 70 cent and held above on close!! The Iron Ore Negotiations are going to be a pleasant surprise, hence such movement amongst all Iron Ore Plays being, RIO,BHP,AZR,MGX,MMX etc etc. Should see big movement in coming weeks!!


----------



## johnno261 (31 January 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hardman's has come on my radar in the past few days as it closed in on the $2 barrier. Has held it on 2 days now and with only 2 weeks from production with a conservative 75,000bopd based @ $68 US = $88 AUS this is on track to make a conservative billion dollars in its first year of production(shared between % of interests)!!
Hardman's switched on team, has decided  to hedge half of it's production which is a sensible  and safe move and this also leaves it's other half of production with plenty of upside exposure to future higher Oil Prices!!
Worth considering in my opinion!!!


----------



## chicken (1 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I am holding a small parcel of AGS.....went up 18% yesterday.......


----------



## britishcarfreak (7 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MotoGold MOE has to rate pretty good - 35odd% this week in one day.


----------



## britishcarfreak (14 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ELK currently up 78% for the day.  Trading off the back of a major discovery of hydrocarbons.


----------



## surelle (14 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

did you see what ELK finished at the end of the day 105%. wow


----------



## trader (17 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think CUO is one to watch , MBL brought into this mob when they were 2 cents they went up to a high of 3.5 cents before they got a speeding ticket. Yesterday they hit a low of 2.6 cents before a massive increase in buyers turned it around , now @ 2.7 cents. Further drilling results and funding arrangement for building the mine ( with MBL as an investor this is probably already in the bag ) are to be released by the end of FEB, now if both of these are positive and copper stays high this stock will go up massively. ( In their feasibility study, mine was cash positive when copper was a $1.00 )


----------



## jet-r (17 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

From what i've read from their reports. They are in the progress of getting funded by some institutional investors. I think this would be similar to EXT. The price of EXT soared from 3 cents to 11 in one week, after they have received 3.5M from 3 UK fund managers.


----------



## justjohn (17 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JST after starting the week at $2.46 has added almost 20% after a great report by the retailer  COULD SOME KIND PERSON ADD CHART FOR THE NEWBIE :newbie:


----------



## GreatPig (17 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

As requested.


----------



## tarnor (19 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JBH looks alright


----------



## johnno261 (19 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> I think CUO is one to watch , MBL brought into this mob when they were 2 cents they went up to a high of 3.5 cents before they got a speeding ticket. Yesterday they hit a low of 2.6 cents before a massive increase in buyers turned it around , now @ 2.7 cents. Further drilling results and funding arrangement for building the mine ( with MBL as an investor this is probably already in the bag ) are to be released by the end of FEB, now if both of these are positive and copper stays high this stock will go up massively. ( In their feasibility study, mine was cash positive when copper was a $1.00 )




MBL purchased in @ 1.7cents trader.I know this as I purchased a few mill units when the announcement came thru on 28/12/2005 @ 1.9 cents!!!
Good luck to those whom hold!!!!


----------



## justjohn (19 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

thanks GP for attachment on JST


----------



## tarnor (20 February 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PLA looks interesting.
GPO on the verge, worth watching tommorow


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FXR (Fox Resources) Breakout above 40cents? 


Don't know how to upload or paste charts so appologies but look at the chart, I'd like some feedback, I think its headed to 55cents


----------



## carpets (2 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

It looks like its still in an upward trend. 
exhibiting good signs: MACD strong and rising, stronger volume, 10day&30day Moving average rising and not looking like converging. 
Im not 100% sure about a breakout, but further gains above, say, 43-45c would confirm. 
1st target after breakout looks like about 55c, then 2nd target would be 75c (after the double top at 75c that seems to have sparked the previous years bearish run.)


----------



## Ann (2 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hello Everyone,

I wonder if ENE is about to form a pennant on a flagpole with a satisfying rise to greater heights, perhaps up to $4.70 before it fawlters?


----------



## Porper (2 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I have traded this one before and they aren't good memories !!

Think this counts as a breakout, the volume today was amazing, very high risk and I did buy some today so bound to go down now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I like it (FXR) Carpet,

I think its Solid Nickel Copper and very soon Zinc DSO production will generate some good interest in the stock, which is what the graph is suggesting.


Also re DRA, be careful, they are doing a huge convertible note placement through Patersons, so this may just be broker activity to boost the appeal of the issue


----------



## tech/a (9 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*SAE
BLR
PEN*

ENE great call

Has anyone gone back and seen how the old calls have performed?

I'll do the first page (I have 20 to a page) if others interested take a page or so.


----------



## GreatPig (9 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here's the results from page 2.

Note that this just gives the figures for a buy around the date mentioned and a sell today. Some that show almost no change could have made good short-term trading stocks in between though (eg. NWS).

Also, I just picked a single day in late January (around the 28th) for all "buy" dates rather than use exact dates where the stock was mentioned. I also just picked a rough average of the daily price range.


*Late JAN - Early Feb 2005*

AEU - $1.60 to $1.655 = 3.4%
AMP - $7.60 to $8.64 = 13.7%
AUO - $0.80 to $1.46 = 82.5%
BGF - $0.17 to $0.43 = 153%
BPT - $0.46 to $1.24 = 170%
BSG - $0.57 to $2.29 = 302%
CBH - $0.24 to $0.275 = 14.6%
CUE - $0.33 to $0.21 = (36.4%)
DNL - $0.30 to $0.175 = (41.7%)
DYL - $0.037 to $0.099 = 168%
KAR - $0.70 to $1.48 = 111%
KIM - $0.90 to $1.62 = 80%
KMN - $0.25 to $0.19 = (24%)
LNG - $0.48 to $0.36 = (25%)
MAH - $0.52 to $0.735 = 41.3%
MCR - $0.59 to $0.655 = 11%
MGX - $0.41 to $0.68 = 65.9%
MUR - $0.061 to $0.091 = 49.2%
NIA - $0.17 to $0.20 = 17.6%
NWE - $0.13 to $0.095 = (26.9)
NWS - $22.60 to $23.88 = 5.7%
PEM - $0.98 to $1.965 = 100%
PNA - $0.26 to $0.23 = (11.5)
PNO - $0.073 to $0.046 = (37%)
QGC - $0.38 to $0.815 = 114%
QPX - $0.165 to $0.15 = 9.1%
REM - Delisted
RMI - $0.075 to $0.046 = (38.7%)
SHG - $0.051 to $0.048 = (5.9%)
SMO - $0.094 to $0.091 = (3.2%)
TIR - $0.053 to $0.053 = 0%
TMO - $0.80 to $0.275 = (65.6)

*Biggest gain:* BSG on 302%
*Biggest loss:* TMO on -65.6% (excluding the delisted one)

GP


----------



## tech/a (10 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

How'd you do it so quickly?


----------



## tarnor (10 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Would be kewl to have just one long thread with charts archived marked when they were first called.. would be alot of work..

could even add  a tab down the bottom of the page like for the stock picking competition to a closed archive.. where they could be catelogued by each month....  :/


----------



## GreatPig (10 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> How'd you do it so quickly?



Why, how many weeks do you think it should take? 

GP


----------



## tech/a (10 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GP I meant calculating the results.
I have to do it manually.

You got some sort of spread sheet?


----------



## GreatPig (10 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> You got some sort of spread sheet?



No, I just did it manually with a calculator. Didn't take very long.

GP


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HGO, Breakout above 22-23c or double header @ 26c?

This week shall tell, 


Thoughts?


----------



## GreatPig (20 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ANN broke through the barrier to new highs.

GP

[I hold]


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MTN looks to have broken above 80c, very good spring board to be at for pre-drill results stage,

The sell depth is thining as well, I think we will see a reat of Nova here, they went from 60c ish to $1.15 after drilling confirmed their resource!


----------



## crackaton (23 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> ANN broke through the barrier to new highs.
> 
> GP
> 
> [I hold]




This old dog still going lol. I remember buying those things at .89 lol Go old dog go 20$


----------



## GreatPig (24 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KZL shot up again today.

GP


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TZN moves to record highs ahead of upcoming feasibility study results,
Expect big big things from this Emerging Zinc Producer


----------



## BraceFace (28 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out JAG
Up from 11c to 19c in the last week.
Perhaps someone would be so kind as to post a chart.....


----------



## GreatPig (28 March 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A chart for JAG.

GP


----------



## Geezer (5 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Keep an eye on SDL people.......possible breakout........


----------



## Richard Willoughby (5 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

webjet starting to move with good volume on strenght of good 3 mth report and probable good unauditted profit report due soon.


----------



## tech/a (5 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> KZL shot up again today.
> 
> GP




and again.


----------



## StockyBailx (6 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*API*   Australian Pharmaceuticals Industry, Looks good for me, coming of a recent decline, and is shooting up like a little rocket.  Deafently hot to trot, and it looks like it coming striaght from hell, I really recommend this one, at a good time to buy in a bundle for it should make an excellent short term Investment.

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ*  


____-Money means everything to Me-____________


----------



## nizar (6 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> and again.




And (KZL up) again   

Maybe this is the ZFX of 2006 ?


----------



## carpets (6 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RSG breakout above resistance of 1.55 today to 1.65!


----------



## tech/a (6 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CMX nice.


----------



## markrmau (6 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Must admit I'm a little superstitious about posting my breakouts here. They usually promptly collapse in a bucket of excrement and vomit. Hows that for irrational? 

CRE.


----------



## nizar (8 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CUO


----------



## markrmau (13 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SRL. Normally I wouldn't call this a breakout because there was no great increase in volume. However, this could be because there was simply no one selling to meet the buyers. Also have a look at Cu futures. SRL have just about fulfilled thier Cu hedging commitments and so are almost fully exposed to the Cu bull market. SRL produces coal, Au and Cu.


----------



## markrmau (20 April 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Volume has returned. Anyone care to comment on differrences between breakouts B1 and B2?


----------



## combankau (6 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMX breakout with big volumes. Record High share price broke 0.63 and closed at 0.64. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Brad1m (7 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I see that a lot of the charts used for reference here are www.bigcharts.com I have been useing the etrade charts and they seem to be unreliable, I have been to the bigcharts website and cant navigate my way to the asx charts can anyone offer assistance ?


----------



## tech/a (7 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Next to Area to type in code click global symbol lookup.
Click Australia enter code.

Or type au:code then enter.


----------



## RichKid (7 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Next to Area to type in code click global symbol lookup.
> Click Australia enter code.
> 
> Or type au:code then enter.




Caution: BigCharts don't always adjust for issues, splits etc so double check with the ASX or another provider.


----------



## combankau (7 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LYC also breakout.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What an excellent suprise for me, I've been off the scene since Thursday, desperately trying to get a large law research paper done, well got it in today phew, came home and whooo hoooo since last looking @ the market my fav gold play BMO has had a chart breakout above 40c!

In addition my latest Zinc pick CBH has also broken upward strongly!!!!


Now depending on what exactly JMS's ann is tomorrow, I could be looking like this for the rest of this year   



But to get back on topic

*BMO breakout above 40c*

*CBH strong breakout above 50c*

BKY retesting high of $1.40

JML consolidating around 44c


----------



## markrmau (10 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

urgent ---

ady breakout from a nasty down trend.

day traders love this one.

could really rocket.

Will post chart tonight.


----------



## canny (10 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> urgent ---
> 
> ady breakout from a nasty down trend.
> 
> ...



Thanks markrmau - I don't usually do those '10 minute trades' - but being slightly acquainted with ADY patterns, I jumped in at 10 and out at .105 for a quick $700 profit - not bad for 10 minutes work!!!!
I prefer longer trading times - 2-8weeks being my favourites, but that was very handy cash!!  
Shows the value of this particular thread.

Anyone wanting a longer term 'winner' that's on a major breakout - and still got further to go, stash some cash into YGL for up to a month for good return, or 12 months for multi bagger IMO.


----------



## Sean K (10 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SBM though 70c. May have missed it now.


----------



## clowboy (10 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not if you are already in the ****pit


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WEZ through 20c. Sorry, no chart.


----------



## markrmau (23 June 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

mre (nickel)

Note: My broker (shaw) advised me to buy when it dipped to the $2 range, so it may be unfair of me to ramp this breakout.


----------



## markrmau (23 June 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Also, volume isn't particulary high, but a wide ranging bar. This could mean anything:

Perhaps selling supply dried out leaving no where else to go but up. This would mean further gains (but bigtime resistance could come in at 270).

or, nickel prices started a bit of an uptick, and traders looking for any stock going up on a down day caused a bit of an outside sigma jump... This would mean it would drop on Mon.

or something else which would mean it would go sideways for a bit. LOL, but thats trading for you.


----------



## Kipp (23 June 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Also, volume isn't particulary high, but a wide ranging bar. This could mean anything:
> 
> Perhaps selling supply dried out leaving no where else to go but up. This would mean further gains (but bigtime resistance could come in at 270).
> 
> ...



Nice Mark- First breakout post in a while.... this thread has been a ghost-town in May.


----------



## GreatPig (29 June 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A few pushing out at the moment, particularly in the energy sector.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (29 June 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

These could perhaps do with some more confirmation yet, but starting to look promising.

GP


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks GP. I like the AWE and BPT charts. The rest are in the making. Good early pickups perhaps.


----------



## Sean K (3 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IRN seems to have broken a downward slope. But, maybe a few others have as well with Au jumping. 

Tried to upload a chart but the file's too big. Damn, I am a tech moron!


----------



## GreatPig (3 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IRN chart.


----------



## NettAssets (3 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Tried to upload a chart but the file's too big. Damn, I am a tech moron!



Make sure you have it saved as a "chartname.gif"
Kennas - if it isn't a gif file it will be too big.
You either tell paint or whatever to save it as a gif file  or just put the extension (.gif) on the name and it will be saved correctly. 
Just learning this myself
John


----------



## Sean K (3 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

So, do I use the little mountain scene picture next to the 'insert hyperlink' or the 'manage attachments' bit down the bottom?


----------



## NettAssets (3 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I don't use either so I'm a bit unsure  
I save the file from my charting program into photobucket as a gif file then copy the  link there and paste it straight into the post where i want the chart
{IMG}http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i20/johnh_charts/ROFL.gif{/IMG}

I put the curly brackets on that instead of square so it wont work leave the brackets square and we get
[ATTACH=full]73771[/ATTACH]
John


----------



## GreatPig (3 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> do I use the little mountain scene picture next to the 'insert hyperlink' or the 'manage attachments' bit down the bottom?



The easiest is to use Manage Attachments and just select the file from your machine. However, it won't let you upload it if it's too big, in which case you need to reduce it (too big can mean either in pixel size or in file size).

To insert an inline image (a hotlinked one), you need to first have your image somewhere on a Website. There are public image servers available for that as NetAssets described. However that's a two step operation: first uploading your image to the image server, and secondly inserting an image link to it here. Even in that case, I think the image can't be too big.

The main advantage of the latter method is that you can intermix your images with text, whereas attachments always end up separate at the bottom.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Great pick on BPT, GP.

I think you picked it at about $1.30, now reaching $1.60.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Might be too late for this one but still worth a look. Optiscan (OIL): a biotech with a great product.


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JML seems to be poking it's head up. >.45c would be a better indication.


----------



## pacer (7 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NMS could be doing something (up 20% within within a week) , bought in a little today (2500 shares) but will wait and see if todays little down blip at close stops the upside......info sounds ok, and I was into welding work on/off shore, proven applications for under water dry welding/painting and other applications eg sand blasting, NDT (non destructive testing) ect,
I like it just because it is patented and I cant see any way to improve on it so there won't be any competition, and they can licence the technology to other companies ...plenty of potential and good news is finaly coming through with a level headed approach to the business, can't see any downside to it over the long term.
I recon it's purely impatience for a Quick buck that has dropped the price just like NEO speculators, which seems to be fairly common among ramped up stocks.
If it hits 28c I will buy a lot more....that's a possible next low but I just can't see that happening now with the company going forward....a good one to throw in the drawer and look at in 5 years, if anything.

Hope this aint classed as a ramp, just see the sense in it as I was working in the area  for the last 20 years........I do ok on gut feeling.


----------



## pacer (10 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SYN could bounce today on good news...went up 30% the other day.....look for yourselves at the technolgy...looks great to me!


----------



## Joe Blow (10 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think its important that this thread is reserved solely for stocks that are currently breaking out... not ones that might break out or broke out last week.

Otherwise it may well become a haven for shameless ramps... and we wouldn't want that, would we?


----------



## Sean K (10 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ARU, one of the uranium hopefulls riding the wave at the moment.


----------



## pacer (10 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Ok Joe no worries, but it just jumped about 50c, thats 14% at the end of the day, so If it's a breakout then it's a breakout....for whatever the reason.

Just trying to give a few here the jump on a good thing if they CHOOSE to jump on.......

What do you think about this tech anyway mate......?

If you want to start a new thread called instant breakouts on good news or some such thread then go for it I dont Know how to start a new thread......do you have to be a senoir member or what??????

Please tell me how so I can start one on this stock....no threads available so I just used this one...sorry

Thanks....keep up the good work


----------



## Joe Blow (10 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Ok Joe no worries, but it just jumped about 50c, thats 14% at the end of the day, so If it's a breakout then it's a breakout....for whatever the reason.




Oh, when I checked before the announcement it was a few cents down. I guess you pre-empted the rise in price today.   



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Please tell me how so I can start one on this stock....no threads available so I just used this one...sorry




Enter the correct forum or subforum for the thread (which in this case would be 'Stocks Q-Z') and click on this button '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





' which you will find on the left side, towards the top. With stocks you will have noticed there is a standardised format so threads on particular stocks are easy to track down. In the case of SYN, the title of the thread would be 'SYN - ST Synergy'.


----------



## pacer (10 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Only just pre-empted rise in price....looked interesting so went to home page and did a bit of reading.....this realy will breakout I recon...others are predicting $10 by XMAS, I hope it's more.

Quote "show me the money" Jerry McGuire......hehe

Ok no more posting my rubbish here.
What do you think we should call these type of breakouts then?


----------



## markrmau (12 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SLV - precious metals.

I bought this one a while back because it has the precious metal Rhodium in its stable. Now in a few years the oil industry is going to find it has insufficient 'light sweet crude' and will have to move onto the heavier crude which takes more refining. Rhodium just happens to be a useful catylist for this refining process...

Onto the breakout. It recently cleared 84c resistance which now is looking like support. Fairly thinly traded this one, so it can move down or up quite quickly. I think it may 'thechnically' be a buy if it moves back toward 84c resistance, or if it clears the previous high of about $1.03. May be in a bit of dangerous no mans land just now though (far from reasonable stops).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> ARU, one of the uranium hopefulls riding the wave at the moment.





Having broken above 40c, it has also broken out above another minor resistance level I saw at 43/44c next targets are 53c minor and 56/57c major all time high!!!!!!!!!!


And whats driving the surge people finally catching on to the Uranium Spin off they will be doing, I expect a strong list like UTO and EME,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

It looks like all the Uranium breakouts,

WME, ARU, MTN, OMC are on pause, I think that given the Chinese are coming here next week to sign JV/Offtakes etc with our Uranium Juniors these breakouts will be revived,


But interestingly an Oil play GOP appears to have broken out above 15c hitting 10month highs, on relatively high volume for this stock, as we all know its a dog day today so something could be up over at GOP,

For info on the stock see the GOP thread, micro cap oiler with a JV with BHP exploring for giant Oil targets in Jamaica


----------



## juddy (20 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PKT has broken above 2.4c resistance on healthy volume yesterday and has come back to test 2.4c today. Unusually there has been no 'ramping' on other websites as there usually is for these penny dreadfuls. No announcements either.  

 I took the bait and grabbed some at 2.5c.


----------



## juddy (21 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

well that's the quickest i've ever been stopped out. lol. Should have placed a price/volume stop on it on reflection. Still on my watchlist as it'll probably take another run.

TNG volume looking wonderful today and yesterday. Chart looks very attractive.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It looks like all the Uranium breakouts,
> 
> WME, ARU, MTN, OMC are on pause, I think that given the Chinese are coming here next week to sign JV/Offtakes etc with our Uranium Juniors these breakouts will be revived,
> 
> ...





GOP has now broken out above 18c and was testing the 20c level, a break above 20c will see it face all time highs of 24c before being free to move higher,

Whats puzzling me is the strong 11c-20c move in the last month has come on relatively no news flow, so its suggesting insiders, in which case positive news flow, ie survey indicates 1Billion Barrel Oil Target (As was highlighted by earlier reports from the 70's and 80's) = Huge Share price action once news comes,

Thoughts?


----------



## pacer (26 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SYN now at $4 from $2, where will it end..waiting for more news. nice for me.


----------



## juddy (28 July 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				juddy said:
			
		

> TNG volume looking wonderful today and yesterday. Chart looks very attractive.





still going on with it (not sure about that gap though).


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Citigold.........


----------



## Halba (2 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This CTO has really broken out. I notice CMR and MCR have also broken out as well


----------



## Kipp (2 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> This CTO has really broken out. I notice CMR and MCR have also broken out as well



Yup... nice one Kennas- closed at 47.  Good call.


----------



## Bobby (3 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out FDL, diamond find  

Bob .


----------



## CanOz (3 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out MRE today. I think its a good example of a test by the pros. If it breaks through 2.27 it could go for a run. If it fails today, its a triple top.


----------



## Chief Wigam (7 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AVO broke out during the week. Check out the chart!


----------



## alankew (7 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if this qualifies as a breakout let alone Outstanding,just trying to get a feel if i am in the right direction


----------



## Sean K (7 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If it's CEY you're talking about, no. 

There was one on about 3 Aug though.


----------



## alankew (7 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas thanks for the reply,it was CEY and at last looks as though i have one correctly-just need to figure out how to load the image


----------



## alankew (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MRE seems to be picking up speed on reasonable volume


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> MRE seems to be picking up speed on reasonable volume





dont chase them. Just wait

why would you want to get into a stock were the price is being driven up with impulsive investors ??

stupid.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I would actually call it a breakout now, for whatever reason.

Not so stupid.


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

well just sit and see chart expert.

still explain to me why someone would want to get in on a so called "break out" stock?


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Ha, ha. You're one of those really funny guys. Good one.


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

haha your one of those investors who have no clue


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yep, you're probably right.

Let's try and keep this thread to Breakout alerts shall we. Please.


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

your prob wrong.

agreed breakout stock info only.


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas, would you agree that the price surge today is accumulation? Volume looks set to go above average suggesting that.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Breakouts supposed to occur with increased volume. Otherwise, could be a false breakout. Will be interesting to see the final volume today. Also, volume suppose to accumulate leading to the breakout which hasn't seemed to occur with MRE. So, perhaps we've jumped the gun by calling this an 'oustanding' breakout. 

Here is a definition of breakout and volume:

Traders often rely on volume to confirm stock trading patterns before they commit to a trade. Unless volume confirms a pattern or a breakout, it may be a false breakout that lures in traders who have not done sufficient homework. However, since short term volume can be erratic, trendlines should be drawn on volume charts to indicate the trend of volume for confirmations of trends and patterns.

A sustained uptrend should have volume rising as the price is rising. If the volume is decreasing as the price is rising, it indicates a weakening of the trend that could lead to a reversal of trend.

When a stock breaks through a resistance level, it should breakout with volume well above normal volume to confirm a breakout.

When a stock breaks down below a support level, it should breakout with volume well above normal volume to confirm a breakout.

When a stock has completed a trading pattern, such as a head-and-shoulders pattern, it should complete with higher than normal volume to confirm the pattern.

A sustained downtrend can end with very high volume. If the retest of support at the level of the selling climax is tested with low volume, then it will probably hold.

It behooves traders to look at volume to confirm movements and trends before they commit to trades. A thorough analysis helps maximize profits and minimize risks.


----------



## Kipp (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Breakouts supposed to occur with increased volume. Otherwise, could be a false breakout. Will be interesting to see the final volume today. Also, volume suppose to accumulate leading to the breakout which hasn't seemed to occur with MRE. So, perhaps we've jumped the gun by calling this an 'oustanding' breakout.
> 
> Here is a definition of breakout and volume:
> 
> ...



Fallen Back from 2.80, Market Depth not so positive... don't look like MRE is shooting up today...


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I would actually call it a breakout now, for whatever reason.
> 
> Not so stupid.





I'd call it a breakdown like i stated ABOVE.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if it's broken down. What's your definition of a breakdown?

The one I put above is off a TA web site, which seems right to me.

'When a stock breaks down below a support level, it should breakout with volume well above normal volume to confirm a breakout.'

MRE is up a cent atm. Hardly a breakdown through a previous support level.


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

breakdown is a word i just made up .

maybe use the word DOWN TURN to better describe the belief and price of this stock. any stock that is supporters believe in would not rise that much and drop so much again, there is NO SUPPORT THERE. 1cent rise? is that a great increase after what the stock did today? i dont really think so.

i hope it does rise for all of its investors.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Makavel, I think you're right. 

Over $2.70 doesn't seem to agree with MRE!


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

well since i only started looking at the stock today i will follow it closely and im sure we can monitor its progress.


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Well i sure hope today was a turn, i sold my position. I'll buy back into it before it trys again. On the other hand if it pushes through resistance tomorrow i'll be   looking at it as another learning experience.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Makavel said:
			
		

> haha your one of those investors who have no clue




Mate see what it says under your name?

NEWBIE! Cause thats what you are, 

So here's a tip, don't join a forum and then post something like the above about someone who's been a solid contributor to these forums for quite awhile.

Learn the ropes, I'd be fairly confident saying Kennas could buy you many times over   

Sorry for the off topic post to the others, but posts like this annoy me


----------



## nizar (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Learn the ropes, I'd be fairly confident saying Kennas could buy you many times over




Good call YT, 

I second that


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Mate see what it says under your name?
> 
> NEWBIE! Cause thats what you are,
> 
> ...




and expert trader like you ? so what it says under my nickname dictates how long i have been trading and my experince and background?

hahaha your a joke

it wasnt an attack at kennas (sorry if it seemed like that) we were both just at each other discussing and backing up our points, just to different traders with two different points of views but hey since you have posted 500+ posts you must be an expert.

simple as


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Makavel said:
			
		

> and expert trader like you ? so what it says under my nickname dictates how long i have been trading and my experince and background?
> 
> hahaha your a joke
> 
> ...




Mate, didn't make any comment about your trading/investment experience,

Just said, it says newbie under your name cause thats what you are, new to this forum hence why I said you shouldn't join a forum and then make such statements about other people,

To be honest I don't care if your last name is Forrest and if you are realted to Andrew Forrest as you claim (he pm'd me), good for you, learn how to interact with people, this is a forum, you'll find that you'll get alot more respect that way


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

u made an assumption yourself. do you have a problem talking directly to me ? my conversation i had was with another person on the forum about a stock with two different opinions at the end of the day we came to an agreement after watching the stock today

has nothing to do with you and expert like yourself with so many post im sure has alot of respect so you should show respect yourself to me being a new member that you base your poor assumtions on.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Makavel said:
			
		

> u made an assumption yourself. do you have a problem talking directly to me ? my conversation i had was with another person on the forum about a stock with two different opinions at the end of the day we came to an agreement after watching the stock today
> 
> has nothing to do with you and expert like yourself with so many post im sure has alot of respect so you should show respect yourself to me being a new member that you base your poor assumtions on.





Oh dear before we annoy Joe, lets end this,

Here's something from me to you  :remybussi


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

like i said im sorry if kannas i offened you did not mean it was just a bit of discussing and outlining out points and opinions thats all.

and young trader i understand you point at the end of the day we are here to help each other and all benefit and make money from the market.

Michael


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

No kiss back???????????????   ........    ...................


----------



## Joe Blow (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Back on topic please gentlemen... don't make me get out the flamethrower.

 :burn:


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

haha

sorry  :remybussi


----------



## pacer (9 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

neo....NOW 15+ MILL TRADED...stranger things have happened! ...lol


----------



## michael_selway (9 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Makavel said:
			
		

> like i said im sorry if kannas i offened you did not mean it was just a bit of discussing and outlining out points and opinions thats all.
> 
> and young trader i understand you point at the end of the day we are here to help each other and all benefit and make money from the market.
> 
> Michael




Sometimes its not about making money, but about not losing money in a bear market

Also its a "zero sum game"?

thx

MS


----------



## GreatPig (9 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> Also its a "zero sum game"?



Shares are not a zero-sum game, even ignoring brokerage. The "sum" is the market average, whichever way it's moving.

When the market is moving up it's a positive-sum game, meaning more money is made than lost, and the reverse when the market is moving down.

GP


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Shares are not a zero-sum game, even ignoring brokerage. The "sum" is the market average, whichever way it's moving.
> 
> When the market is moving up it's a positive-sum game, meaning more money is made than lost, and the reverse when the market is moving down.
> 
> GP





GP I think MS was quoting the Great Gordn Gecko, "Moneys not made or lost, its simply transferred, its a zero sum game sport'

Or I could have just watched WallStreet far too many times when I was a kid


----------



## michael_selway (9 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> GP I think MS was quoting the Great Gordn Gecko, "Moneys not made or lost, its simply transferred, its a zero sum game sport'
> 
> Or I could have just watched WallStreet far too many times when I was a kid




Hehe yeah it was mean to be a "quote"   

thx

MS


----------



## Kipp (9 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> When the market is moving up it's a positive-sum game, meaning more money is made than lost, and the reverse when the market is moving down.
> 
> GP




I think Wayne would say it's the other way round!!!


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JML (I hold)


----------



## stink (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HI All,

See this is what is the really frustrating thing when i look at the above chart. I can see that breakout and have spotted a few myself but then i think, well look back at the history and this is as high as its been or very close to it etc and even if its a bullish day i cant help thinking it will fall off tomorrow  

Is that letting the emotion get involved  

Cheers Stink


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Stink, it broke out, but $0.50 is a stumbling point. If it holds above that, then it's blue sky. Keep an eye on it. Every chance it could drop back, but I'm expecting some good news.


----------



## stink (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Stink, it broke out, but $0.50 is a stumbling point. If it holds above that, then it's blue sky. Keep an eye on it. Every chance it could drop back, but I'm expecting some good news.




You people, with comments like that I'm like a little kid staring at the colored parcels under the Xmas tree  

What tells you that it has held above that point? I would say something like it breaking that 50c mark then possibly dropping back to test it then if it goes up form there i would be confortable that there is blue sky ahead.

Your thoughts?

Stink


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I agree.


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGM is quietly gathering a head of steam. It hasn't exactly gone nuts yet, but volume is really increasing. You have any thoughts on this one Kennas?


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks to be going up doesn't it. Not 'breakout' material though. Go to the AGM thread.


----------



## stink (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What do you guys think of VSL?

Stink


----------



## stink (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

And DON?

Cheers Stink


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The boats sailed on VSL, it rose on merger agreement. Would have been nice but how to you predict that?

I had VSL on a WL for months!


----------



## dubiousinfo (17 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

THX seems to have broken out on the back of drill results at 2 of its exploration areas


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Possibly a bit late dubious. I think it broke out on 3 August. Looking good. Hope you had it.


----------



## dubiousinfo (17 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Possibly a bit late dubious. I think it broke out on 3 August. Looking good. Hope you had it.




Agreed. 
Though it has jumped again today on news of a new discovery. Up 15% on volume of 7m


----------



## dubiousinfo (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

THX is up 17% today despite no news??


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This stock is actually up 38% since my stock scan picked it up on the 5th of August and i placed it on a watchlist instead of buying the bloody thing!


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hope you hold it dubious.

This is way beyond breakout though. Should be on its thread I think.


----------



## dubiousinfo (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Your right. I was just being lazy. Sorry


----------



## tarnor (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FCN! sorry can't post a chart while i'm at work but this one is looking good imho..

has had an exceptional chart for a while now... directors buying up big recently. i got in at the last flag pattern and letting it run.. looks like it broke key resistance today. Worth watching tommorow tight stops as always ..be careful. cheers


----------



## nizar (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CBH
*massive volumes 2day (about 10x average)
*big 300k and 500k chomps seen in todays action
*has been in a stage 1 for ages, volume increasing last couple of weeks
*close on the high today
*looking 4ward to 2mrw...


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Whats the bet this gaps open tomorrow?


----------



## michael_selway (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> FCN! sorry can't post a chart while i'm at work but this one is looking good imho..
> 
> has had an exceptional chart for a while now... directors buying up big recently. i got in at the last flag pattern and letting it run.. looks like it broke key resistance today. Worth watching tommorow tight stops as always ..be careful. cheers




interesting, its gone up alot this last month or 2, but yeah if u get in late/high then u mist tighten your losses more

thx

MS


----------



## IGO4IT (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hey guys,

can I give a plug for my poor EXT in here or will I get a keyboards thrown at me.

Opening gap yesterday, 8.5c support tested twice & failed, good grades of U were announced yesterday & I'm optomistic.

pls take it easy on me 

cheers,


----------



## Kipp (23 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Whats the bet this gaps open tomorrow?



Hmm.. I was watching this one at lunchtime at work... still hovering around 39... then checked Shares again at 4:00... dammit the market moves fast!  Can be difficult to trade and focus on work sometimes.

Hope I can get in at 41- but doubt it- unless Zinc falls to 80c/lb tonight!!!


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> FCN! sorry can't post a chart while i'm at work but this one is looking good imho..
> 
> has had an exceptional chart for a while now... directors buying up big recently. i got in at the last flag pattern and letting it run.. looks like it broke key resistance today. Worth watching tommorow tight stops as always ..be careful. cheers




I think the breakout for FCN was about 13 July. Broke trend then and moved to new highs. Since then it formed a nice pole and pennant at the start of Aug and broke up on about 13 Aug. 

So, all too late for a 'breakout alert' really. Need to get them on the day or one after I think to be of value to anyone else.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				IGO4IT said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> can I give a plug for my poor EXT in here or will I get a keyboards thrown at me.
> 
> ...




Needed to hold above $0.09 for the recent rise to be still a breakout, although if it jumps today and hold above it will have regained that support, of course, and may be heading higher. There are several levels of resistance the greatest seem to be .10 and .11. 

I think a breakout is defined by breaking a long term trend. I think there's too many resistance levels in this which are quite close together and seem to have been broken up and down a few times recently. I think a true breakout for this will be through $0.11 on big vol, and finish at it's high.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'd call this a breakout.

Must get a speeding ticket for this. Will depend on response for continued momentum.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I posted this in the IRN thread before it had jumped so much.

Qualifies as a pretty good breakout now I'd say. Probably needs POG and POC to hold up though, of course.


----------



## CanOz (29 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Should we have a thread for breakDOWN alerts?


----------



## Joe Blow (29 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Should we have a thread for breakDOWN alerts?




We already have one: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3753


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CBH Broken out yet?

Not sure, Kennas care to attach a chart when you have the time?


Thanks


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry, no charts today, I'm on a dinosaur, with Millenium Ed on it.   

Looks to have broken to me, but concerned about major resistance at $0.45, which you id a little while ago. Might halt this 'breakout' quickly. At $0.43 atm. Very good volume last days though.


----------



## clowboy (30 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Bmx qualifies me thinks


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does MTN qualify?   I'm no chartist but up 12% in a week...


----------



## combankau (30 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BDL looks breakout.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Does MTN qualify?   I'm no chartist but up 12% in a week...




Through $0.81 on higher volume I reckon blondie. It's still going generally sideways atm I think.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				combankau said:
			
		

> BDL looks breakout.




Hope you've held this for a year. Trippled. Gotta be happy with that. Broken out, but also just going on its merry way up, up, and up on the 1 yr chart.


----------



## NettAssets (1 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LHG probably qualifies now


John


----------



## Realist (1 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Through $0.81 on higher volume I reckon blondie. It's still going generally sideways atm I think.





It hit 86c today...   :blbl:


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> It hit 86c today...   :blbl:




Perhaps today was the breakout. Yesterday it was still under where it was just a month ago.  : 

Don't count your chickens Realist, it has to hold above $0.80 for more than a day. I hope it does, I bought some at $0.83!


----------



## NettAssets (4 September 2006)

*WSA*

This is looking very nice

In a halt this morning though


----------



## NettAssets (5 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JBM has had a big jump 
needs some confirmation for a breakout only moderate vol. but has powered through its previous high and is in uncharted territory.

I had bids in for some calls but got left on the station.


----------



## Realist (6 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Perhaps today was the breakout. Yesterday it was still under where it was just a month ago.  :
> 
> Don't count your chickens Realist, it has to hold above $0.80 for more than a day. I hope it does, I bought some at $0.83!





Sorry, I will wait till the horse has bolted and is completely out of sight before telling anyone about it next time.


----------



## dubiousinfo (6 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Sorry, I will wait till the horse has bolted and is completely out of sight before telling anyone about it next time.





Be careful. Kennas is off playin soldier & they have given him a gun.   



 :shoot:        :bigun2:


----------



## nizar (6 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Outstanding breakout alert: EVE


----------



## CanOz (7 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RIM - Rimfire Pacific...what up this? Its going up at a rate of knots.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AIM. Check out the thread on ASF on AIM Resources.Hope you guys got them on break this arvo.
Watch closely on open, might do a CDU, with the only difference they are going to have a Zinc mine pumping early next year.

Cheers.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Pre Open is shaping up pretty interesting for AIM. 10% up already


----------



## Realist (11 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I know people are gonna moan and tell me this is not an "outstanding breakout" yet.

But... on such a horrible day for the ASX, one of my shares is up nicely HCY Halcyon.

It is at least worth looking at...


----------



## juddy (11 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BSM has had a crack at an ATH this morning, settling back a bit now.


----------



## CanOz (11 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not now. It closed where it opened. Why do you like these guys Realist? Is there a fund. reason? (I have no idea what they do). Might be fun to have a penny dreadful!


----------



## Realist (12 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Not now. It closed where it opened. Why do you like these guys Realist? Is there a fund. reason? (I have no idea what they do). Might be fun to have a penny dreadful!




Well I'll make it clear this is no investment, just a simple gamble. They have a market cap of about $6M and no money.  So it is make or break.

However for such a cheap price they have fairly good drilling results. A fair amount of copper, gold, silver, and cobalt.

As for an outstanding breakout, well they're up slightly in what has been 2 terrible days for resource stocks.  

We'll see.  I tried to call it early, there's no point in telling people when the horse has bolted. I'm probably wrong on this one though.


----------



## chris1983 (14 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Bannerman Resources (BMN) have broken through 94 cents barrier. Up to 102.5 atm.


----------



## Matt123 (14 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BMN finished at 1.07c with a total lack of sellers and an announcement concerning drilling due out anyday now.


----------



## toc_bat (15 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Realist

How does a company, HCY for this instance as there are many others out there, go from $2 to 1.5c in a few years? Im not jibing but asking seriously, mainly because I dont feel like reading every announcement in the past 4 or 5 years.

What went wrong? Were they doing good business at one stage and then their sources just dried up and since then they have had nothing? Or was it a case of just hype and or speculation or hopes that initially inflated their price? 

thanks

j


----------



## swingstar (15 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WBC has breached its recent uptrend. Also coming off resistance and a break out of consolidation.


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> Realist
> 
> How does a company, HCY for this instance as there are many others out there, go from $2 to 1.5c in a few years? Im not jibing but asking seriously, mainly because I dont feel like reading every announcement in the past 4 or 5 years.
> 
> ...





HCY started as a Perth internet business.

Bad timing doing that in 2000..


----------



## toc_bat (18 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

thanks realist


----------



## pharaoh (18 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BGD and BGDOB 

Watch on open tmrw.
Look at depth already, huge gap up, heard she will get back to old 85c level and more

Big news coming. Starts trading again tmrw 10am

ps I hold both oppies and heads, and feel oppies are great value to get in cheap
cheers


----------



## xice (18 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Due to recent discussion on this thread I am no longer sure what qualifies as Outstanding, but AEX is currently going nuts in my Newb opinion.

Up from ~.0040 to currently 0.058, in less than a few days with Volume going nuts. (35 000 000 + daily for the last few days)

very interesting, on no news


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				xice said:
			
		

> Due to recent discussion on this thread I am no longer sure what qualifies as Outstanding, but AEX is currently going nuts in my Newb opinion.
> 
> Up from ~.0040 to currently 0.058, in less than a few days with Volume going nuts. (35 000 000 + daily for the last few days)
> 
> very interesting, on no news




Initial breakout 3 days ago on big volume. Will find $0.06 difficult to crack. Risky time to jump on this now imo. Could see a swift pullback with no news. Or, it's on to 3 year highs! 

Holding.


----------



## Realist (20 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think AMC is an outstanding breakout!!

$7.13 now.  Was $6.20 a month ago and has gone ex dividend at 17c recently.  So it is up alot in a short time.

up 17c today.

Takeover rumours?


----------



## Sean K (20 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Maybe Realist. Resistance levels shown. I think you might have just caught it. $7.10+ would be break up IMO. Incresed vol, MACD looking good. Good rumour, perhaps has substance.....


----------



## Realist (20 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Don't forget the recent ex-dividend date Kennas without those the chart would show about $7.30..


----------



## swingstar (20 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AMC has been in a $6-8.00 range since 2004, so I wouldn't expect much either way it goes. Of course the range will be breached one day, but right now it's right in the middle of it and has consistently channeled for years. 

As I said in the AMC thread, I'm bearish on it, although that could totally change if it starts to trend up. I think there's a good 7% move whichever direction it goes and I'll be buying the options.


----------



## Realist (21 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				swingstar said:
			
		

> AMC has been in a $6-8.00 range since 2004, so I wouldn't expect much either way it goes. Of course the range will be breached one day, but right now it's right in the middle of it and has consistently channeled for years.
> 
> As I said in the AMC thread, I'm bearish on it, although that could totally change if it starts to trend up. I think there's a good 7% move whichever direction it goes and I'll be buying the options.




Well AMC has soared to $7.30 today.

This is a classic example of once the trend happens it's often too late.

You're already too late on this one. $7.60 is about the best you can hope for IMHO.


----------



## swingstar (21 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yeah, I'm not touching it now. I like AMC because it's usually slow trending, but this is nothing but greed and speculation on takeover news. Today's bs has skewed by analysis, so there's no trade anymore.


----------



## pacer (21 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Don't do graph work much myself but what do you recon about MBL for those who do?.....up 3.34% today....bought 3000 on cfd yesterday morning.


----------



## Realist (21 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Don't do graph work much myself but what do you recon about MBL for those who do?.....up 3.34% today....bought 3000 on cfd yesterday morning.




Well I usually do not care about charts either, but MBL has had good news and today's increase was especially good considering CBA and ANZ etc were down 1%.

MBL's PER is about right at 15.5, I can't see it going up much more though...  It wont go down either of course. Dividends in late November. Dunno how CFD's with dividends work...  

It's just a good solid earner that is fairly priced.  It aint gonna rocket up or down!


----------



## swingstar (21 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Like all the other major banks, I'm bearish on MBL. Will see what happens after this recent buying dies down.


----------



## swingstar (21 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think tomorrow, depending what happens on Wall Street, MBL will gap and close lower, which may signify the start of a reversal.


----------



## vert (22 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

this was in my daily report i get, a few more days of gains then sell around $70.50, hope this helps.


----------



## swingstar (22 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Interesting, vert. It's good to see TA with a total differing opinion. It just goes to show, that if you think you're right and can't find any other way to support opposite movement, there probably still is someone out there who is expecting just that. 

I'm still sticking to my bearish bias, but I do think there is some room on the upside left, however not enough to warrant a bullish trade. Tomorrow and maybe into some of next week I'll have a better indication as to where it's going.


----------



## pacer (22 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Where have you have your heads?.....up a possums bum c'mon.....


----------



## swingstar (22 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Well, my EW analysis says it's approaching the end of wave d in a wave B triangle. I'm anticipating a reversal around $68 ($70ish the next target). That coupled with *current* bearish divergence on the RSI (very consistent recently with MBL), leads me to believe there is more bearish action towards $60 before it'll continue up again. 

I am just sitting waiting until/if it's confirmed. Like I said I expect more upside movement, but I'm antipating that it'll be short lived.


----------



## Buda (25 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Just a quick question to those that are familiar with tech ans, Has ERG broken out of a downward trend?  should i buy more ?


----------



## chris1983 (27 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Shannon Resources. (SHA).  Up 60% today to 77.  Should be interesting  to see if they hold strong tomorrow.  I dont think too many profit takers will come in though.  Results due in 2 more weeks


They only have 25 mill shares with 64% by top 20 shareholders


----------



## RobinHood (28 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

On radar: NLB, GWR....


----------



## zeezee1962 (28 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

how do you come up with this? everything i look at says dont touch i see it as people wanting to sell not people wanting to buy 
may be i am not reading it right


----------



## juddy (28 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MAR ...  although its getting the right royal treatment by the ramping experts over at HC. Be alert, not alarmed.


----------



## ezyTrader (28 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CVN, AUZ


----------



## ezyTrader (29 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MAR looks poised to go.


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Guys I think this needs to be kept to breakouts, not potential brekouts. 

Or perhaps there needs to be a thread which is titled: 'Potential, almost, might possibly, breakout. With some luck.'

MAR hasn't broken out yet IMO. Actually coming up to major resistance at $0.25. If it goes through that, on volume, then maybe a 'breakout'...otherwise, it's going to hit a brick wall and head south again. 

Looks to ge generally going up though, so there is every possibility of a break up......Maybe 4th time lucky at cracking 25c.....


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Now, this is a BREAKOUT!


----------



## muddywaters (29 September 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

have a look at TPI today.


----------



## tarnor (1 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EPG - Amazing chart


----------



## chris1983 (2 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hey Guys.  Keep an eye out on SMO.

They are going to come into some good profits soon with their mine in Chile.

Hit 13.5.  Thats their high for the 52 week period.


----------



## ezyTrader (3 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

APG up 25%


----------



## SevenFX (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				ezyTrader said:
			
		

> APG up 25%




Have you been following this share ezyTrader and where do you think it will go...????

Do you think there's news immerent, or will it be driven up by traders like maybe aar...????


----------



## RichKid (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Guys I think this needs to be kept to breakouts, not potential brekouts.
> 
> Or perhaps there needs to be a thread which is titled: 'Potential, almost, might possibly, breakout. With some luck.'.....




*Yes, I agree Kennas, keep it to proper breakouts, although the thread is to alert us to breakouts it's not impending breakouts but actual breakouts that we are looking for- and outstanding ones at that. We might have to start deleting posts without notice if it's not on topic....*

RichKid
Moderator


----------



## NettAssets (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Can I make a suggestion that you take the word "alerts" off this heading as an alert is surely a warning of some impending act. So call this thread OUTSTANDING BREAKOUTS and start another for BREAKOUT ALERTS

John


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				NettAssets said:
			
		

> Can I make a suggestion that you take the word "alerts" off this heading as an alert is surely a warning of some impending act. So call this thread OUTSTANDING BREAKOUTS and start another for BREAKOUT ALERTS
> 
> John




Or, 

Outstanding Breakout, and
Potential Breakout Alert.


----------



## SevenFX (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> *We might have to start deleting posts without notice if it's not on topic....*
> 
> RichKid
> Moderator




I hope this doesn't come to this as one of the reasons I like this forum, because it is not moderated by a heavy hand.


----------



## ezyTrader (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I agree the thread needs be more clearly named and expressed for its usage. 



> Have you been following this share ezyTrader and where do you think it will go...????
> 
> Do you think there's news immerent, or will it be driven up by traders like maybe aar...????




Who knows? MACD crossing, OBV rising with huge volume...TA results...
Gold exploration prospects with China. DYOR...


----------



## RobinHood (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Problem with "potential breakouts" people could post *anything*. 

At least with breakout alerts you can post solid charts working a right side of a consolidation base/pattern nearing the pivot allowing other people to get in without being overextended(which is what happens when you post somthing thats already past its pivot)


----------



## RobinHood (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ETE  - only thing is it was a pretty deep correction...


----------



## CanOz (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ABI - Ambri Limited

Now if this is not a breakout then what is, really? There were some options exercised by 2 directors and a full year accounts report on the 29th but why the increase in volume and an increase in SP of 66% in one week?

Could these guys be a takeover target? Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> ABI - Ambri Limited
> 
> Now if this is not a breakout then what is, really? There were some options exercised by 2 directors and a full year accounts report on the 29th but why the increase in volume and an increase in SP of 66% in one week?
> 
> Could these guys be a takeover target? Does anyone else have any ideas?




It's a breakout, but is it OUTSTANDING? Something has definately turned though...

Good work if you picked the bottom..


----------



## Joe Blow (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> I hope this doesn't come to this as one of the reasons I like this forum, because it is not moderated by a heavy hand.




SevenFX, I agree with RichKid on this issue. It is important that this thread is reserved solely for stocks that have already broken out and should not be used as a subtle way to ramp up stocks that people hope will break out. 

I think its very important that we keep this thread on topic and focussed and remove any posts that attempt to subvert its original purpose.


----------



## SevenFX (4 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> SevenFX, I agree with RichKid on this issue. It is important that this thread is reserved solely for stocks that have already broken out and should not be used as a subtle way to ramp up stocks that people hope will break out.
> 
> I think its very important that we keep this thread on topic on focussed and remove any posts that attempt to subvert its original purpose.




Hi There, Joe Blow & RichKid,

I actually agree on keeping threads for what they were initially opened for, and all for new members like myself not being led up the garden path....

To clarify, It was the way that was suggested that I was [hoping] (or maybe I misread it) that I responded back to.

I been on few other forums, and posts just dissapeared, got closed, and moderators didn't respond or pm the poster why it happened, and maybe how it could be avoided....even in an automated preformatted sense.

This is one of the reasons why I to date have been drawn to this forum.

I also think someone else suggested splitting up this thread in 2 parts, which I guess you guys could better decide on, as some of these posters may have posted what they thought were breakouts.

Anyway there's my reply....and really [pleasently] supprised to see the administrator respond in a positive & proactive way.

p.s Read some of your great posts RichKid and tks for responding to some of mine.   

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## chris1983 (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Keep on eye on AOE. Major volume and movement occuring over the past 2 days


----------



## chris1983 (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Actually AOE definately classify as an outstanding breakout now.  They hit 79.  Previous high was 77.


----------



## Lucky_Country (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADI on a roll and only just the start


----------



## donjohnson (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PMH -  Pacmag Metals Ltd 

"The company has reported 3.2 million tonnes (7.1 billion pounds)
of contained copper metal with an inground value of $US25 billion based
on current metal prices."

20 million market cap this morning... up almost 50% on news

DYOR


----------



## Sodapop (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AUZ - Market sentiment has clearly reversed on this one and volumes have exploded in the last few weeks... Tested and broke 0.04 resistance fairly clearly on strong volumes following BHP Project Acqusition today...


----------



## Magdoran (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here’s a quick list that I hope will satisfy the somewhat ambiguous definition of a “breakout”…  I do recognise the difficulty for moderators to sift through the “wheat and the chaff”.  Not an easy task at all.  We certainly don’t want blatant ramping, or unfetted emotional wishes dominating this kind of thread.

First a couple of words of caution, buying breaks can be high risk in that these can turn out to be false breaks… especially when they are hitting resistance levels, and are exhausting up(down).  There are tactics to deal with this of course.

Anyway, here are a range of optionable stocks which seem to fit the criteria:

CPU, GPT, HGI, HVN, LLC, NAB, QBE, SGB, WDC .

WDC for instance may be a reversal bar, and be an aggressive short candidate for instance (although I’m not advocating this action, top picking is as dangerous as jumping on an exhaustion bar…).  So just be careful of these.

A potential break out thread would be great if it were populated with posts from smart investors and traders.  The problem would be that flocks of amateurs and rampers would choke it to death with nonsense and pure speculative wishes with no analysis or thought for probabilities given.

Perhaps a “Technical Entry Alert” thread could be started for technical analysts where they post their reasoning in an attached chart.  Part of the problem with breakouts is that many of them are false breaks, hardly what you want to be buying.  Quite often the patterns are in place long before the actual breakout happens.

How about a “Higher Low” or “Lower High” thread?  Better to buy on the pull backs in bullish moves, and sell on the rallies in bearish moves.

Another area could be for fundamental analysts with their reasoning for entry too – maybe a “Fundamental Entry Alert” thread?


Food for thought huh?


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## donjohnson (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone jump on PMH? 

Its up to 40, up 115% today


----------



## SevenFX (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				donjohnson said:
			
		

> Anyone jump on PMH?
> Its up to 40, up 115% today




Thanks Don,

I would have bought you a slab (maybe even the brewery) if you told me closer to .28cents ...   

143% thats gotta retrace some maybe today hey...??????????????????

hope you made a squileen...


----------



## donjohnson (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yea, sorry about that - should have made my heading clearer. Posted it at 10:30 aussie time, just after I got it... 

Anyway, we'll see where she goes to from here.


----------



## ezyTrader (5 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> First a couple of words of caution, buying breaks can be high risk in that these can turn out to be false breaks… especially when they are hitting resistance levels, and are exhausting up(down).  There are tactics to deal with this of course.
> 
> Anyway, here are a range of optionable stocks which seem to fit the criteria:
> 
> ...




Perhaps a separate discussion thread on breakout trading analysis would be useful as well. (Hint: Tech/A was commencing on a great post in his how-to topics with breakaways and gap analysis etc, which I am still eagerly awaiting to read)... maybe.. some other experienced TAs may be able to shed some light on the topic too...


----------



## StockyBailx (6 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Found me self _free Breakouts _yesterday when i was going through the ASX and having a look. Golden gates shows a lot of protential. Anyway these are what I found trying to sneek out the back door; *blp env gdn*


----------



## Halba (8 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

thanks for the tips i'll check out the charts


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Found me self _free Breakouts _yesterday when i was going through the ASX and having a look. Golden gates shows a lot of protential. Anyway these are what I found trying to sneek out the back door; *blp env gdn*



thanks stocky - "blp" sounds like the noise a drowning man makes -  think Ill try "gdn" - which conversely sounds like a goodun. lol.   Never know where these premonitions will lead you lol.  (sorry Ive been listening to Yogi too long)


----------



## StockyBailx (8 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yer I believe it's a good call havin this Breakout thread, keeps ya on your toes I think. i'm not sure I env, env that much i might end it with a end-V who knows?
keep it active, with sum honest stock and were got a winner!
*sgl -and- esg, *Also look like good promise.
I like this thread I think I might stick around it more often?
_All it needs is the right ingreedance each time!_
_:bong: :   Lets be happy with it, B'Y'o, B.O -Aus!_


----------



## RichKid (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Perhaps a separate discussion thread on breakout trading analysis would be useful as well. (Hint: Tech/A was commencing on a great post in his how-to topics with breakaways and gap analysis etc, which I am still eagerly awaiting to read)... maybe.. some other experienced TAs may be able to shed some light on the topic too...




Hi ezyTrader,
There's a thread here on trading breakouts but it didn't really get going, maybe you'd like to continue the discussion of various breakout systems and methods there? https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2707&highlight=trading+breakouts

Also do a keword search as breakouts have been discussed in various contexts before.


----------



## CanOz (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's a breakout, but is it OUTSTANDING? Something has definately turned though...
> 
> Good work if you picked the bottom..




Well this is looking outstanding now...would it be a textbook reversal? Not really, it didn't range for long, if at all really. 

Kennas, you got another chart for this? I tried your little trick with Paint and it was still to big? 

There still has been no ann on this....what on earth could make this SP move north like this?

I tried to buy around .048 and could not get the price i wanted so i cancelled my order.   DOH!


----------



## CanOz (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Oh, by the way i think that this thread has merrits not just in the break out alerts (any stock scan can give you that) but the discussion that goes on after alerts. I value that discussion in my learning curve. 

Thanks,


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Well this is looking outstanding now...would it be a textbook reversal? Not really, it didn't range for long, if at all really.
> 
> Kennas, you got another chart for this? I tried your little trick with Paint and it was still to big?
> 
> ...




Breaking $0.05 was important here. Bit of a headwind into $0.06. Great turn about though. Good work. 

Retrospectively I suppose it broke out of the previous downward trading pattern at about $0.04 ish.


----------



## CanOz (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

How on earth are you posting those charts? I tried the same thing, from your link and and it said the file was too large! What am i missing?


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> How on earth are you posting those charts? I tried the same thing, from your link and and it said the file was too large! What am i missing?




Check PMs.


----------



## StockyBailx (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

_GDN_ is bound to bounce back? *MOX flying* like a bat out of hell, appears they found the treasure. Also got a good tip on *RBY. *


----------



## nizar (9 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KZL is in blueskies now.
This stock has been breaking out all year.
The only zinc pure play in blueskies with no overhead resistance.
I reckon it will run hard...


----------



## SevenFX (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check Out RBY....  :    
Big Gap Up (36%) with 3.5m opening volume...


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Classic breakout this one:

DYL


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PMP - broke out yesterday on good volume then followed up  8.9% today. Got me self some this morning. Takeover speculation. Hopefully tomorrow goes the same.


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PMP - heres the chart ( i hope). Ranged then broke out.


----------



## StockyBailx (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'd just like to add by running off, sum of tech/na comments whom invented or opened this thread earlier on. firstly damn good idea, this thread could pay dividends to us all and much appreciated because not everyone has the ultimate system and could be found unfortunate, witch is undiserving by all means.

Secondly these breakouts might seem to be the best thing since swiss cheese, but I feel it is best not to throw all your eggs in one basket and certianly do your research before you do. As I'm sure that you's do.

Tech/na charts are a good example of what these stocks can do if left unatended. Any Stocks/Breakouts that I may offer are not researched just presented, although they will be derived from moving averages such as _MVA_, _CPMA,_ _MACD, plus a relatative strengh Index RSI. Recording highs in the past 5-10 days. _If I was to bye into any of these Breakouts I would most certianly be looking for a _Profit percentage compound % _as sum do.

I believe *SMO,* appears to look promising.


----------



## StockyBailx (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

: 
* -*​


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> :
> * -*​



Hey stocky, can we assume that whatever graph you intended, it ran out of space or something?  like ..this bloke I met the other day said he'd send me a photo of his wife - but then couldnt and we worked out it was because I only had 2GB RAM


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> I'd just like to add by running off, sum of tech/na comments whom invented or opened this thread earlier on. firstly damn good idea, this thread could pay dividends to us all and much appreciated because not everyone has the ultimate system and could be found unfortunate, witch is undiserving by all means.
> 
> Secondly these breakouts might seem to be the best thing since swiss cheese, but I feel it is best not to throw all your eggs in one basket and certianly do your research before you do. As I'm sure that you's do.
> 
> ...




This post is x-refered to a post I made on SMO thread.............Thought you might like to read it.............

I just read a post by someone in the BREAKOUTS section re SMO .
So I went to Westpac securities webpage.Selected forecasts ( I'm talking here re: Westpac ) for the SMO securites .It lists a STRONG BUY by ABN AMBRO. So I goes to the website of SMO .......and I select & scroll down the PDF file re ABN AMBO's ................and guess what.................

REGULATORY DISCLOSURES
Mentioned Companies: MCC, PDN, RIO, CTX, XTA.L, LAF, AA.N, EMP, KZL, HIG, KIM, JBM, ILU, SMO
ABN AMRO Morgans was Lead Manager to the placement of shares in Lafayette Mining Limited in December 2005 and received fees in this
regard.LAF ABN AMRO Morgans acted as Lead Manager to a placement of shares by Lafayette Mining in March 2006 and will earn fees in this
regard.LAF ABN AMRO Morgans was Joint Lead Manager to the placement of shares for Emperor Mines Limited in May 2006 and received fees
in this regard. EMP ABN AMRO Morgans was Joint Lead Manager to the placement of shares for Highlands Pacific Limited in March 2006 and
received fees in this regard. HIG ABN AMRO Morgans was a participating broker to the placement of shares in SMC Gold Limited in December
2005 and received fees in this regard. SMO A director of ABN AMRO Morgans is also a director of SMC Gold Limited. SMO An analyst or a
member of any analyst’s household who participated in the preparation of this report has a shareholding/financial interest in this company:
LAF, EMP, HIG


----------



## StockyBailx (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

3 views of a secret, 2020 Insight. 

I can vough for _KIM -Kimberley Diamonds, she's backed up just nicely, reports she's all ready to breakout along with a number of her friends that I composed recently that are breaking out as we speak. What can I say, but when I put them all together and tryed to present them earlier as a pretty picture they just took off._
_I know there not shy, I quess they were to powerful 2020, i'll try to present them now making 40G._

_There a modest mob and I certianly give them the time of day. Im sure they will stick up and aroubd for me this time. They deserve the upmost respect just hang on to them._

_Breakouts in the past 5 days;-_

*FXR, HER, TNE, RAT, KIM, SMY, PLA, JML, SEN, REU, IIN, RRT, MPR, AGM*

*ALZ, ARC, BBI, BKP, BLG, BRW, PMP, BBW, BGF, CDA, CHC, CSM, DYL,*

*ERG, EHL.*

_Well finaly there they are, fresh of the rack, just breaking out as we speak all seeking new highs. I hope they make someones day._

_All the best to those who decide to invest. _


----------



## scsl (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Apologies if I seem really newb-like... this is my first go on this thread.   

What do you guys think of WOR? Can it be classified as having broken out today (in Tuesday trading)? It has spent the last four weeks going up and down, trying to close above $16.90, coming close about 4-5 times. Today, it opened at $16.96 and closed near its high, at $17.40. I think it could do very well in the next few days...

I've read some really good posts in this thread and hopefully one day I can write posts of that nature. I would really appreciate any comments!


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

On my chart its not really a breakout but a continuation of the current trend up, appears to have overcome recent resistance. Volume is just above average too, which is more typical of continuation. If it breaks out of the channel then it could be a breakout. Put it on the watchlist. Its a bit rich for me at the moment. With the oil price down a bit overnight it might drop back today.


----------



## chriseco (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Has anyone been else been watching Ambri (ABI), seems like its about to make a breakout.


----------



## trader (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Be careful with this type of stock , alot of manipution , you will buy and it
might drop 1 cent and you have lost a good bit of your money or it will go
into a trading halt and drop 3 cents, or even worse it will end up like ACU .
These types of stock are not like minning were a bad drilling result or no oil
show can drop the price dramatically but you can have a recovery over time.


----------



## tech/a (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BKP


----------



## zed327 (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERA broke out monday, just suprised no ones picked it up and posted it. Check your three year chart and you can clearly see a breakout. Maybe kennas can post a chart ( i like his charts and feed back ).


----------



## clowboy (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

chrisico,

I would say the breakout has well and truly occured already.

I am spewing as my bid order was high enuff when i went to work but not when the market opened, missed out a 50% profits so far.


----------



## ALFguy (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks to Stockybailx..... BGF looking strong


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chriseco said:
			
		

> Has anyone been else been watching Ambri (ABI), seems like its about to make a breakout.




Go through the thread, I mentioned it last week. Still no word on whats up though.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				zed327 said:
			
		

> ERA broke out monday, just suprised no ones picked it up and posted it. Check your three year chart and you can clearly see a breakout. Maybe kennas can post a chart ( i like his charts and feed back ).




Thanks Zed! I like drawing them.   

There was quite a bit of resistance around $13.00 which it's clearly broken. That's clearer on a 6 month chart. Also broken up out of large triangle that started in Apr 05 really. There will be some resistance at $14.00. I would like to see it break that for the long term sideways movement to be truly broken, but short term: breakout!


----------



## nizar (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PMH (again)


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UXA


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FXR - looking push past resistance and out of the the current channel.


----------



## nizar (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think SAU qualifies


----------



## Makavel (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yer SAU but i dont think it has any support to hold it up there. There is always these spikes or "breakouts" priced pushed up by people trying to get in a buy stock then without no support ends up back on it ass.

So i guess just be careful.

my 2 cents

for a proper investment look for companies with good fundamentals and strong support to make real money unless your a common day trader were 2-3cents increases is what you are looking for, since it is those day traders etc who push up the price up and down in small ammounts to make minor / pissy profits investing small ammounts of money.


----------



## trader (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chriseco said:
			
		

> Has anyone been else been watching Ambri (ABI), seems like its about to make a breakout.



If you bought $5,000 worth this morning @ 0.067 and now had to sell them
you would have lost $1,000 , thats why you never invest in this kind of stock.
"MANIPULATED"


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Makavel said:
			
		

> yer SAU but i dont think it has any support to hold it up there. There is always these spikes or "breakouts" priced pushed up by people trying to get in a buy stock then without no support ends up back on it ass.
> 
> So i guess just be careful.
> 
> ...




I think there are some posters on here who are day traders, swing traders and short term traders that would be anything but common and making anything but pissy little profits. I'm sure there are also lots of fundemental investors as well. I'm sure some lose and some win. The market is made up of both types and both types are needed to make the market.


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I think SAU qualifies



Sure does Nizar, great volume too. I would expect it to go higher as well since its pushed through allot of resistance already. There was an ann today though so it will be interesting if it carries that momentum through.


----------



## pacer (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

STO santos looks like a break down....any techies want to comment......The disaster of all that mud covering an area the size of Canberra and polluting that river is gonna cost them a bundle...I heard they offered $100 mill to a company that fixed a similar problem, and they said forget it!!!! so I recon they're in real deep muddy poo at the moment and will have a problem to rival exxon Valdez.....A small but reasonable head and shoulders and general down trend makes it attractive to me as a short....

Went short 1500 CFD shares today for a look.

Even with the north Koreans and the reduction in oil supples this is surely a short in my opinion....all comments welcome.....


----------



## clowboy (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

trader,

if you are investing and not trading then you are probally right but if you are trading and bought at 4.5  with a 20% stop you would be up 30% on your money or $1500


----------



## tasmanian (11 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AAR

I,m suprised this one wasnt mentioned earlier.They dont get much better!!!!

If your around Kennas I noticed you posted a chart earlier with a possible pennant/flag.well its broken today on over 60 million volume.If you can can you put a chart up of AAR.

thanks


----------



## BentRod (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here you go Tas.

Nice break. The only worry is the bar on the previous high in my opinion.


----------



## pacer (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Is there a break-down alert....I want to know if STO will fail and fall.....on bad news.


----------



## barney (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> STO santos looks like a break down....any techies want to comment......The disaster of all that mud covering an area the size of Canberra and polluting that river is gonna cost them a bundle...I heard they offered $100 mill to a company that fixed a similar problem, and they said forget it!!!! so I recon they're in real deep muddy poo at the moment and will have a problem to rival exxon Valdez.....A small but reasonable head and shoulders and general down trend makes it attractive to me as a short....
> 
> Went short 1500 CFD shares today for a look.
> 
> Even with the north Koreans and the reduction in oil supples this is surely a short in my opinion....all comments welcome.....




Hey Pacer, (Sorry I'm no tech thats for sure) ..................... where did you find the news of the "mud" disaster ...... I've been looking for it ??? ............ Only news of late I can find is the failed QGC bid, which may keep the SP down a bit in the short term, ................ I think you might be right re downtrend, but the only thing I'd be a bit concerned about is STO is getting pretty much down near its lowest levels that its been in over a year, and it always seems to bounce back from that $10.50-$10.60 support point .. Looks like if it got under $10.35 ish,it might keep diving ............. keep a close tab on it.  Cheers Barney ... 

PS Re the "Break-Down" alert  .......why not start a new thread ................ BDG over the last couple of days would fit the bill............. will be interesting if it reverses or keeps going down.


----------



## CanOz (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VML - Vital Metals. CSM has recently increased thier stake to 12%. Anyone think they could be a takeover target?

Formed a triangle on recent highs then broke out yesterday. This is normally a very bullish sign.

Anyone have 2 cents on this?


----------



## zeezee1962 (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

it looks like they like the drilling results but the price is on a 52 week high for me i think it is one to keep an eye on  and watch the vol and move when the pack moves


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tasmanian said:
			
		

> AAR
> 
> I,m suprised this one wasnt mentioned earlier.They dont get much better!!!!
> 
> ...




Bent Rod did one, but thought I'd add one too. Classic staff with a pennant during an upward trend shows you text book example of a probably outcome. It all added up really. Having said that, it's not a 100% foolproof system. Just a _probability_. Where does it go now? The target price is the length of the flag pole from last breakout - which seems a damn big leap to me. Bout $0.03, maybe! So, immediate target would be $0.11 - 0.115. 

My opinion, DYOR.

I don't actually hold the stock either!


----------



## billhill (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hey guys,
i'm pretty new to the technical side of things but has anyone seen the BNB chart. Looks to have broken through resistance at about $20.50 on heavy volumes. What do you guys think.


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				billhill said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> i'm pretty new to the technical side of things but has anyone seen the BNB chart. Looks to have broken through resistance at about $20.50 on heavy volumes. What do you guys think.




Agree Bill, Volume below ave, but break through $20.50 is great! Holds above for 3 days and it's pretty solid. On to knew highs prabably from here.


----------



## StockyBailx (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> If you bought $5,000 worth this morning @ 0.067 and now had to sell them
> you would have lost $1,000 , thats why you never invest in this kind of stock.




I seriously couldn't agree with you _trader_, it appears you have very little convidance in your trades. Best not to be discouraged by a simple decline or correction in ones trade. With all due respect it can mean the complete opposite, and the benifits can be wild, after such a outcome. 
My favorite policy is not to sell all of my shares on the day, and to buy back in if the trade was successfull.


----------



## chris1983 (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SMO continues its upward trend.  Its broken out. Never had a huge break out but has been a steady increase.

Huge volume again today with some very large buyers at 17.  I posted in the SMO thread but think its worth posting here.  Anyone have opinions on this one?


----------



## Porper (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TCI broke out yesterday, but it came back slightly on very low volume.A reasonable low risk trade with good upside potential.Lack of volume is due to there being practically no sellers.Could be explosive.I don't hold.

This is tradeable with CFD'S so must be a top 300 stock, so lack of sellers seems strange.


----------



## pacer (12 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Barney.....27th june....the mud has realy got out of hand now....see asx statement....was off a little on the dates......definite short.


----------



## StockyBailx (15 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Went through the ASX smalls (0.01-2.0) on the weekend and found 4 stocks I think are or will be booming. All these stocks derive from averages and have not been researched, but have excellent face value alone. that shouldn't be ignored. So if you have any quids left over, from the many wonders available now days, don't miss out. 

_*MPG- *Metabolic Pharmaceuticals Ltd. Is smoking up just nicely. This one appears to be a bit of a lead foot. A good catch in anyones view. Winner._

_*LOU- *Louisana Petroleom Ltd. This ones a gunner from August I can recall and it is wieghing in just nicely. I like this one it buffs up well. 5/1 odds._

_*MCR- *Mincor Resourses N.L. Looks hot to trot and going strong, appear to be fudermentaly on track and it will go the distance. Good odds for this one to stay on track. 10/1_

_*RCL-* Repco Corp Ltd. Is my tip for the week ahead. This appears fundermentaly well aquip and may well break 52 weeks resistance. If you have got sum spare cash floating around, hook on to this one now before its to late or should I say whilse the timings right. 2/1 favorite._

_If you need re-assurance, be sure to check on there fundermentals, and I'm sure they won't let you down._

_Happy trading and all the best. _


----------



## barney (15 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Barney.....27th june....the mud has realy got out of hand now....see asx statement....was off a little on the dates......definite short.




Yeah Gotcha Pace, STO has 18% "involvement" in the project. Wonder what that translates to in liability?? . Certainly been heading south against the general market trend ............ I think you are right ..... Good luck, Barney.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Went through the ASX smalls (0.01-2.0) on the weekend and found 4 stocks I think are or will be booming.




Stocky, just a reminder that this thread is not for predicting breakouts but for identifying stocks that have already broken out.


----------



## StockyBailx (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Stocky, just a reminder that this thread is not for predicting breakouts but for identifying stocks that have already broken out.




Sure thing _Chief_ thanx for checking in but as far as I'm concerned thats whats been presented but one _RCL Repco. I included that for thase seeking to further there education, and who need a break, if thay are just beginning and in need in assistance._

_Also I notice the header as called OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts.....Alerts joe and that exactly what they are.(Quote) *Alert--* an attitude of vigilance, wariness or caution. To prepare fo action. Macquarie budget dictionary._

_Even though its to late, perhaps you should contact tech/na and ask him he's addition to this thread. Or better still what Outstanding breakout Alerts means. If you care to be so fusy? _

_Thank-you_


----------



## nizar (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Sure thing _Chief_ thanx for checking in but as far as I'm concerned thats whats been presented but one _RCL Repco. I included that for thase seeking to further there education, and who need a break, if thay are just beginning and in need in assistance._
> 
> _Also I notice the header as called OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts.....Alerts joe and that exactly what they are.(Quote) *Alert--* an attitude of vigilance, wariness or caution. To prepare fo action. Macquarie budget dictionary._
> 
> ...




LOL
U really want to be banned, dont u?

Joe's the boss; when he speaks, u listen and obey. full stop


----------



## Joe Blow (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> _Also I notice the header as called OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts.....Alerts joe and that exactly what they are.(Quote) *Alert--* an attitude of vigilance, wariness or caution. To prepare fo action. Macquarie budget dictionary._




Stocky, in this context, Outstanding Breakout Alerts means that the thread's purpose is to alert others to breakouts that have already occurred, not potential breakouts. Inevitably what will happen if this thread is used for people to alert others to stocks that they think are going to break out is we will see a lot of unneccesary ramping, which is something that I think we can do without and will reduce this thread's effectiveness.

So lets just leave this thread for stocks that have already broken out.

Thanks!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Stocky / Joe,
I would like to propose 7 threads:-
1. "If, maybe, depending on circumstances"
2. "Caught the eye of some fearless intrepid explorer"
3. "Early stage breakouts - directors obviously buying at 3pm ready for tomorrow's announcement"
4. "Get in in the next 2 minutes !!"
5. "Get in after 2 mins after the first spike and profit taking!""
6. "GET OUT IN THE NEXT MINUTE"
7. "Horse has bolted fellas, look elsewhere"   

PS Please dont assume Im being a) bull-igerant, or b) un-bear-ably cheeky, Joe.  I promise to obey really I do.   What's the instruction btw 

PS We could also have a thread ...
8. Overheard at directors meetings,  and other insider trading tips.


----------



## nioka (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Stocky / Joe,
> 
> 
> PS We could also have a thread ...
> 8. Overheard at directors meetings,  and other insider trading tips.




Best idea I have heard in a long time


----------



## namkey (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Maybe Stocky was a day too soon, but Mincor has had it's break-out now. I've been loving this stock


----------



## pods (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Stocky, in this context, Outstanding Breakout Alerts means that the thread's purpose is to alert others to breakouts that have already occurred, not potential breakouts. Inevitably what will happen if this thread is used for people to alert others to stocks that they think are going to break out is we will see a lot of unneccesary ramping, which is something that I think we can do without and will reduce this thread's effectiveness.
> 
> So lets just leave this thread for stocks that have already broken out.
> 
> Thanks!




Like ITE, if it has not already been mentioned?


----------



## StockyBailx (16 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pods said:
			
		

> Like ITE, if it has not already been mentioned?




Well said pods ITE what a monster!

Lucky we live in the real word. Or at least I know I do! Thats quite a beakout, but I prefer the alerts.


----------



## RobinHood (17 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I take what I said earlier back. This thread is good... Only post actual breakouts - my reasoning:



Those incapable of finding them at the right time shoulden't be playing them anyway - 




I dont know what kind of money is here but with low float stocks you dont want extra competition on the bid - and stocks in here are post-breakout so it works good.


And finally
CQT - cup handle breakout 2 days ago.


----------



## pods (17 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				StockyBailx said:
			
		

> Well said pods ITE what a monster!
> 
> Lucky we live in the real word. Or at least I know I do! Thats quite a beakout, but I prefer the alerts.




SRA up 48% Today.

Not a Break out (i think), but it could well be. It would be hard to say where its break out level would be. Perhaps it doesnt have one because its been heading south for quite a while and as soon as it hit its low its been gradually going back up.

I feel if todays or this quaters profit announcement hadn't happened, than, you could have established 2.7c or 3c as their breakout line. But at 4.6 as of COB Tuesday, things a looking a little more rosey .


----------



## pods (17 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

By the way - I pretty much bought in yesterday because i figured 1st quarter profits would be announced soon.

Which is the same reason i bought JUM - Jumbo.

I think these guys are looking good. Not sure if its quite as good as SRA, but a good result this quater (improved sales of online lotto) could be a good thing for their own online games they are developing. I see increased revenue and profits on the way 

Look out for it!


----------



## Lachlan6 (18 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm looking at almost double bottom in play for SRA. Resistance at $0.052. Watching and waiting.


----------



## Buda (18 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Is this a breakout or what


----------



## dingos (18 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

what code is it?


----------



## alankew (18 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERG


----------



## Kipp (18 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> ERG



I thought they'd gone years without posting a profit.... 
heh... maybe some management changes, big contracts... NFI don't follow them (but maybe I should!)


----------



## dubiousinfo (18 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JAK has broken out today on volume of 10mil following an announcement.
Any thoughts?


----------



## pharaoh (18 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi dubious

Very high grade copper find, in 2 strike zones
Avg copper find of 4% in one and 7.8% in another

I got in at 15c today and of course very happy

It was surface samples, but they are confident of the find
If the grades continue down under the ground of the zones, will be absolutely massive I feel - ie $1 plus as very high grade, large strike zone etc

Early days so I am looking forward to the next few days

Could be a fizzer if they don't find more in drilling under the ground, but could also be another mox if they do

Worth looking at I believe, but pls dyor


----------



## StockyBailx (20 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

It appears JAK thinks he's found his jakpot, I wonder whats at the end of the rainbow? :


----------



## mrWoodo (20 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GMI anyone ?


----------



## canny (20 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check CRJ and MIS.
Can't post charts, but both worth a good look for next week.
Cheers


----------



## Royce (20 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Have a look at IDL ( used to be called GPS Online) shares have gone from 6 cents  to 18 cents in about 6 months...Have made some excellent announcements last few months ( acquisitions and profit upgrades )

Royce


----------



## CanOz (20 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Anyone care to give their thoughts on AGC-Looks promising perhaps.I dont hold




Holy cow....from a chart point of view, the daily chart looks like a breakout...but check out the weekly. Personally i think the trend needs to be restored before i would be willing to commit. But on the positive side it looks buyers have returned, and the previous selling could have removed allot of supply from the market, allowing the price to move up now. 

I think i would stand aside and look for better, clearer opportunities at hand.


----------



## CanOz (20 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Royce said:
			
		

> Have a look at IDL ( used to be called GPS Online) shares have gone from 6 cents  to 18 cents in about 6 months...Have made some excellent announcements last few months ( acquisitions and profit upgrades )
> 
> Royce




Very interesting chart. May not be at all time highs price wise but certainly is volume wise. It just pushed out of a triangle (flag really) too which is very bullish. My only concern is that i would have trouble picking the upside to this one, given that i cannot see any similar pattern to the previous waves up. But i'm a bit new to the EW theory.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (20 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Check CRJ and MIS.
> Can't post charts, but both worth a good look for next week.
> Cheers




CRJ is a bit new for me to comment on, however it does look to be setting into an uptrend channel, time will tell.


MIS - the daily chart looks great and i added it to my watch list back in the middle of june only to see it climb from then on. But if you look at the weekly chart it still has not broke out of its range yet. I feel that if it can push past .65 cent resistance then its on to challenge old highs and an old double top.


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks like Neptunes (NMS) turned the corner, forecast profits of $2.6 million increasing to 5.5 million over the next 2 years instead of a net loss of $2.7 million last year. This stock did hit a high of $1.50 last year, that's volatility of 680%  :    Has risen from .22c to .28c in the last week, this I think is a good one to get into.


----------



## tugga (24 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GDN


----------



## pacer (24 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RMD...resmed....will it stop here.....Forbes has it in the top 100 small companies at Number 86.....last report looked ok too...to buy or not to buy, that is the question!


----------



## tarnor (24 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EBT? whats up with that one..


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MAH looks to have broken significant resistance at $0.90 although still early days. $0.85 looks like strong support going forward. 

A stock for those looking for something less speccie and a possible takeover target by the major services and engineering companies like LEI, WOR, UGL or DOW. 

I imagine a lot of things are at all time highs today though......


----------



## sam76 (25 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MSC def. break out...


----------



## Realist (25 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

There's no question that MTN has broken out today, closing at 93c!!   :


----------



## clowboy (25 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BUY


----------



## GreatPig (25 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sheesh, there are more breakouts at the moment than you can poke a stick at.

Might be quicker to start listing which ones _haven't_ broken out. :

GP


----------



## pacer (25 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Sheesh, there are more breakouts at the moment than you can poke a stick at.
> 
> Might be quicker to start listing which ones _haven't_ broken out. :
> 
> GP




_Is it all BULL though.....me thinks not....new highs every where...

BUT......is this a late bull for a bear.....*NOVEMBER CRASH?????

Short sell everything a week before xmas and buy on the first again...?

Who needs some zinc stocks?

RMD.....thanks DR doom!

P.S. the VIX is at its lowest in a long time......buy signals...love them!
*_


----------



## Out Too Soon (25 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Historical odds for November 57 bull to 43 bear 
                         December 86 bull to 14 bear
October is 71 to 29 but we know how the market can crash in Oct if it happens  
I forget where I got those odds but they r based on 1986 to 2000 so r out of date.
Anyone have more up to date figures?


----------



## barney (26 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADY

I could be off the beam with this, but the SP on this stock has been languishing around .078-.08 for a long time ..............

Gapped open 2 days ago ... volume up again yesterday on NO news

Opening depth today .... buyers strong at .087  
Face value may look like not much but something might be brewing ....thought it was worth a mention anyway

Cheers Barney.


----------



## zed327 (26 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGS- looks to have a clear upward break if it holds above $1.00. Your valued thoughts and chart please Kennas


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				zed327 said:
			
		

> AGS- looks to have a clear upward break if it holds above $1.00. Your valued thoughts and chart please Kennas




Well picked Zed.

Broken up through $1.00 on volume from a nice cup and handle pattern. Needs to hold up here end of day and tomorrow for confirmation, but could really jump from here. Target $1.28 (distance from bottom of cup to rim) 

It could be just responding to the general market sentiment towards U stocks past 3 days too.


----------



## GreatPig (26 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

XAO? 

New ATH today, on a day when my portfolio dropped quite significantly  

GP


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> XAO?
> 
> New ATH today, on a day when my portfolio dropped quite significantly
> 
> GP




You long or short now GP?

Haven't heard much from the great grizzly bears ramping doom and gloom the past 3 weeks...


----------



## GreatPig (26 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm all long now.

Had a put on WES which I sold yesterday for a reasonable profit, but only have a few shares now.

I gotta stick to end-of-day decision making though. I had one stock today dropped about 4%, taking it through my sell level, so I sold it. Within minutes it had moved back up to even and closed the day up 6.4% (was up over 8% at one point). While selling during the day when prices fall through my stop levels sometimes saves me some money, I think more often than not it costs me when the stock bounces back immediately after selling.

Overall though I'm still very light in the market compared to what I was at the start of this year. Nearly all my cash is currently still in ING and BankWest, so losses and gains at the moment are relatively small.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*URA * (Uran) has broken out from 45c Cap, once it clears intra-day highs of 53c (doing now) its on to blue sky,

Uranium Dark Horse for 06/07
*
BSM* (Base metals) broken up from 24/25c cap levels, undervalued Zinc play, soon to be producer via toll treatments and JV with ZFX


----------



## alankew (27 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone care to add their thoughts on AGC-seems to me to have broken out and is heading on up


----------



## pacer (27 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RMD broke again...thanks DR doom.....more on monday?


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Anyone care to add their thoughts on AGC-seems to me to have broken out and is heading on up




Yeah, looks to have truned the corner after bottoming out at $1.00. (where I sold out....) 

Been rerated now after sorting out the martabe acquisition, and had some recent great drilling results. I'm probably going to buy back in now that it's sorted itself out. Just the Martabe mine alone has 5.8m oz au...A significant gold     company now.


----------



## nioka (28 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADI and AUT both about to go above the existing chart.


----------



## alankew (29 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CCL looks as though it might have broken out


----------



## Sweet Synergy (29 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Alan ... re AGC.  It does look like it's turning up but I would be a bit worried by the horizontal resistance above it, probably hit it at about $1.40.

and Noika's AUT I like the look of (if it moves past 62c on heavy volume) might be good tomorrow?!

One I will be watching is zinc miner AIM (on heavy volume above 17c)
DYL on vol above 23c (has recently broken its overall downtrend)
and IDL because of the good annual report and a surge in volume


----------



## alankew (29 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sweet i would be more than happy if it hits $1.40


----------



## Out Too Soon (29 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AAAAARRRHHH!   
Of cause CCL has broken out, I sold out of it at a loss recently after holding for over a year


----------



## sleeper88 (29 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> AAAAARRRHHH!
> Of cause CCL has broken out, I sold out of it at a loss recently after holding for over a year




maybe changing ur username on ASF may change ur lucky


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

lucky, jinxed, jinxer, optimist? :


----------



## nioka (30 October 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> and Noika's AUT I like the look of (if it moves past 62c on heavy volume) might be good tomorrow?!




And it has. It has alot of room to move yet.


----------



## tech/a (1 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*What an absolutely amazing time to be trading.*

Ive never seen so many truely incredable charts.Lately my broker has thought Im a genius---I can only trade 3/5 at a time--just cant keep track of anymore.Rate of return is criminal.
Honestly if your not pulling $$$s from this market you never will.
Chart after chart after chart look like the one below.(No I didnt get that one but 5 others over the last week.)

Check these out OH so Pretttyyy.
Technical summary of my veiw---not a recommendation to buy,educational purposes only

TRI--Too late.
SFR---Watch
PEM---Great longer term
MBN---Little late---pullback?
MCO----Just keeps going.
MEO ---late but how goods that!
JML--Beautiful--in my stable.
HYO---doesnt get much better--pullback?
GDR--- Im biased.In the stable.
DVM--- and again Im biased.
AVU---Tremendous.--Gap is great support.
AEE---Pullback possibly but wow.
ACB--- how good is that man I wish I had it!!
SMM---Strong trend.
SMY---has claims--in the stable.
PBD--technically a classic
MRE---Another classic--plumb
JBM---30% in a month--perfect.
IMA---missed it.
EWC ---watched this bolt---aint that the way!!
AVM---Pulled along by resources---everyones in on the act.

*How goods that list!!!*
*Talk about OUTSTANDING!!!!*

There are some real opportunities in this lot!


----------



## juddy (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

INL through long term resistance at 16c


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				juddy said:
			
		

> INL through long term resistance at 16c




i was about to post the same thing.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> i was about to post the same thing.




Needs to hold it. Early days.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I called this on the AGS thread yesterday, but it wasn't OUTSTANDING. Is now.


----------



## pete152 (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yes thank you already bought and sold today! Could of stayed in and made some more serious money but i am greedy!
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Out Too Soon (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If you bought $1000 of AGS in march it would now be worth $3137 today. I'm holding until at least next march, maybe 2008.


----------



## pods (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *What an absolutely amazing time to be trading.*
> 
> Ive never seen so many truely incredable charts.Lately my broker has thought Im a genius---I can only trade 3/5 at a time--just cant keep track of anymore.Rate of return is criminal.
> Honestly if your not pulling $$$s from this market you never will.
> ...





SRA is showing some similar trends at the end of this week. They hit a high of 4.6c, came down to around 3.8c which was a new high-low since their lowest of lows and are back up to 4.1c as of yesterday and showing good volume today. But being the end of the week, could all this be lost by next monday?


----------



## MichaelD (3 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *What an absolutely amazing time to be trading.*
> 
> Ive never seen so many truely incredable charts.Lately my broker has thought Im a genius---I can only trade 3/5 at a time--just cant keep track of anymore.Rate of return is criminal.



Irrational exuberance, Tech/A? (The last time I felt this way was right at the May peaks.)


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SLA was my pick for the tipping comp....finaly getting recognised!....up 25% today....and I don't normaly deviate from resource stocks!.....

All you old farts should check this one out!........


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Outstanding! Just in case you haven't been reading the INL thread.


----------



## juddy (8 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yay, it finally made it to the A-grade list.


----------



## Kipp (8 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pete152 said:
			
		

> Yes thank you already bought and sold today! Could of stayed in and made some more serious money but i am greedy!
> Cheers,
> Peter



Surely it would be Greedier to hang on for a bigger gain.  If your jsut in and out... that's taking the catuious approach in my opinion.


----------



## pete152 (8 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Kipp said:
			
		

> Surely it would be Greedier to hang on for a bigger gain.  If your just in and out... that's taking the cautious approach in my opinion.



I will watch it for awhile then may commit some dollars. But a profit is a profit!
Cheers,
Peter
INL is looking good!


----------



## Kipp (8 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I got into INL on Monday.  I remember watching it go from 7 to 10 (after the Golden Cross "10 day EMA crossing the 100 day EMA- a tried and tested Technical Indicator) about 6 months ago thinking I missed out... turns out there was alot more left to run.

Like everyone else I'd like an annct soon to go with this 14 mill vol spike.  Or it could be a candidate for a trading halt.


----------



## pods (11 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What the hell happened to BQT - I dont have a chart, but imagine a 40% increase in share price (from around 7c) and keeping and improving on it in the next days trading by 1c.

The company apparantly knows nothing as they replied to the ASX Query about their share price with the usuall response most companies give, citing they are within the rules of the ASX etc.

Whats happening?

I would have bought around 6c, but I've been pumping that much money into shares the last month, i actualy ran out of money. I had to pay rent via the ol' credit card last week.


----------



## CanOz (11 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pods said:
			
		

> What the hell happened to BQT - I dont have a chart, but imagine a 40% increase in share price (from around 7c) and keeping and improving on it in the next days trading by 1c.
> 
> The company apparantly knows nothing as they replied to the ASX Query about their share price with the usuall response most companies give, citing they are within the rules of the ASX etc.
> 
> Whats happening?




They could be a takeover target, but there was allot of sellers the next day after the big candle, but it closed off the low. They have little debt, like 77K. They are a smart card business and thats hot lately too, hmmmmm....who knows, watchlist for sure. btw the price is now above the 200 ma, but watch it if it dips below again.

"I would have bought around 6c, but I've been pumping that much money into shares the last month, i actualy ran out of money. I had to pay rent via the ol' credit card last week. "

Ouch...and here i'm getting out and into cash!


----------



## pods (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> They could be a takeover target, but there was allot of sellers the next day after the big candle, but it closed off the low. They have little debt, like 77K. They are a smart card business and thats hot lately too, hmmmmm....who knows, watchlist for sure. btw the price is now above the 200 ma, but watch it if it dips below again.
> 
> "I would have bought around 6c, but I've been pumping that much money into shares the last month, i actualy ran out of money. I had to pay rent via the ol' credit card last week. "
> 
> Ouch...and here i'm getting out and into cash!




Cheers. Yes, BQT does look the goods. In fact, i think this particular market is looking ok for take overs in general. ASV is in the middle of getting an evaluation of the Advanced Group of Companies finances for the 05/06 year as they have proposed a takeover/merger with them.

BQT gave a pretty impressive update a few days back. Perhaps a popular stock analysis has given them the thumbs up recently?


----------



## CanOz (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pods said:
			
		

> In fact, i think this particular market is looking ok for take overs in general.




Very interesing story on the biotech sector on ABC this morning. Very positive outlook. 

Cheers,


----------



## tech/a (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEN
SBM
MIS.

All nice breakouts.
MIS and PEN being the outstanding.
Pennies for those looking at the smalls.


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> PEN
> SBM
> MIS.
> 
> ...



Too late on PEN you think Tech? Looks like it's had a pretty strong run. If I was following it I would have probably tried to get some on that break through $0.032.


----------



## bigdog (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tech/a.

MIS are on the move and now up 20 cents in last month
-- I hold and am hopeful

ASX ANN
-- First Rand (Ireland) formerly RMB International Dublin are buying more shares and now own 9% in past month

---------------------------------------------------------------------
ASX ANN Oct 31 reports cash on hand totaling $13.567 million Sept 30, 2006
-- http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/200610...bn6q46m2gw2.pdf

Revenue $13.17 mil
Gross Profit $5.18 mil
PBT $3.10
Cash 11.59 mil after investment in infrastruture for start up operations
Cash from operations approx $1.5 mil per month

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sydney - Tuesday - Sep 26: (RWE Australian Business News) - Midwest Corporation Ltd (ASX code: MIS) has identified additional high-grade massive-style iron mineralisation in the Beebyn area of its Weld Range Iron Ore Project, which forms part of a joint venture with Sinosteel Corporation.

--------------------------------------------------------
Todays West Australian
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=32&ContentID=12036

Mt Gibson next on Chinese steel radar
3rd November 2006, 9:00 WST

Last paragraph
Chinese steel groups have been aggressive investors in WA’s iron ore juniors over the past year. Hong Kong groups Citic Pacific and Sinom have acquired control of the Cape Preston and Extension Hill magnetite projects respectively, AnSteel is partnering Gindalbie Metals at the Karara iron ore project, while Sino-Steel has teamed with Midwest Corp for the Weld Range and Koolanooka projects in the Mid-West.


----------



## johnno261 (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AIM
EXT


----------



## bigdog (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

261

My tip is that the next EXT Announcement will be late this week ahead of the Wednesday Nov 29 EXT Annual General Meeting.

Hoping this ANN will kick on SP this week.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
EXT SP had been held low and by the way benefits shares issued to director at 0.065 per Oct 24 2006 

6. Resolution 5 - Approval of Future Issue of Shares to Director Related Entity
To consider and, if thought fit, to pass the following resolution as an ordinary resolution:
“That, for the purpose of Chapter 2E of the Corporations Act, Listing Rule 10.11 of the Listing Rules of Australian Stock Exchange Limited and for all other purposes, the directors of the Company be authorised to issue up to 23,076,923 fully paid ordinary shares in the capital of the Company at an issue price of $0.065 each to SGJ Investments Pty Ltd (an entity associated with Director Mr Steve Sikirich) for the partial settlement of loans provided by SGJ Investments Pty Ltd to the Company and on the terms and conditions set out in the Explanatory Statement accompanying this Notice.”


I have held EXT since early 2005 at 0.027 and topped up at higher SP in 2006


----------



## alankew (12 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HIG looks as though it could be ready to run


----------



## bigdog (13 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Recommended

If you want to receive email alerts when companies appear in the media or make asx announcements for the codes that you input; join now and this service is completely free.

Alerts are issued shortly after ASX posting and newspapers updates (generally AM or during day for breaking news)

http://www.newsalerts.com.au/login.php?from=/myalerts.php


----------



## CanOz (13 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> HIG looks as though it could be ready to run




Its been in a period of consolidation, what makes you think its ready to run?


----------



## alankew (13 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry meant to say consolidation and was going to post on HIG thread but there isnt one so posted here although not entirely appropriate


----------



## bigdog (13 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks like some TV takeovers just ANN involving TEN and PBL


PBL 7:17 PM   Intention to Accept Offer in Absence of Superior Proposal 1 PDF 
TEN 7:17 PM   PBL:Intention -Accept Offer in Absence of Superior Proposal 1 PDF 
GTV 7:17 PM   PBL:Intention -Accept Offer in Absence of Superior Proposal 1 PDF 
PBL 7:17 PM   GTV:Catalyst :recommended T/O Offer of $1.04 cash per sh 8 PDF 
TEN 7:17 PM   GTV:Catalyst :recommended T/O Offer of $1.04 cash per sh 8 PDF 
GTV 7:17 PM   Catalyst announce recommended T/O Offer of $1.04 cash per sh 8 PDF 
PBL 7:17 PM   TEN:Global Television Ltd - Intention to Accept Offer 1 PDF 
TEN 7:17 PM   Global Television Ltd - Intention to Accept Offer 1 PDF 
GTV 7:17 PM   TEN:Global Television Ltd - Intention to Accept Offer 1 PDF 
PBL 7:16 PM  GTV:Takeover Offer Received from Catalyst Media Services 2 PDF 
TEN 7:16 PM  GTV:Takeover Offer Received from Catalyst Media Services 2 PDF 
GTV 7:16 PM  Takeover Offer Received from Catalyst Media Services 2 PDF


----------



## bigdog (13 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Correction - Looks like some rearrangments involving TEN and PBL just ANN


PBL 7:17 PM   Intention to Accept Offer in Absence of Superior Proposal 1 PDF 
TEN 7:17 PM   PBL:Intention -Accept Offer in Absence of Superior Proposal 1 PDF 
GTV 7:17 PM   PBL:Intention -Accept Offer in Absence of Superior Proposal 1 PDF 
PBL 7:17 PM   GTV:Catalyst :recommended T/O Offer of $1.04 cash per sh 8 PDF 
TEN 7:17 PM   GTV:Catalyst :recommended T/O Offer of $1.04 cash per sh 8 PDF 
GTV 7:17 PM   Catalyst announce recommended T/O Offer of $1.04 cash per sh 8 PDF 
PBL 7:17 PM   TEN:Global Television Ltd - Intention to Accept Offer 1 PDF 
TEN 7:17 PM   Global Television Ltd - Intention to Accept Offer 1 PDF 
GTV 7:17 PM   TEN:Global Television Ltd - Intention to Accept Offer 1 PDF 
PBL 7:16 PM  GTV:Takeover Offer Received from Catalyst Media Services 2 PDF 
TEN 7:16 PM  GTV:Takeover Offer Received from Catalyst Media Services 2 PDF 
GTV 7:16 PM  Takeover Offer Received from Catalyst Media Services 2 PDF[/QUOTE]


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BNM again!

ACB 
Strong exhaustion Tail and new buying pressure not a breakout but another favorite setup of mine.


----------



## Broadside (14 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> BNM again!
> 
> ACB
> Strong exhaustion Tail and new buying pressure not a breakout but another favorite setup of mine.




should that be BMN    holding from $1 pre split, mmm


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BSG breakout on volume in general uptrend. Needs to hold above $3.00 on the day for this to be confirmed IMO.


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DLS, Drillsearch up 6% already today after 3% rises on the preceeding 2 days.


----------



## CanOz (16 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

APG, classic pennent then a nice breakout. A day late posting this though. Gotta love pennants.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ANM
ERN


----------



## imajica (16 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KMN


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				imajica said:
			
		

> KMN



LOL.

KMN 'broke out' over a month ago.

*But is is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Raging Bull (17 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

That's what I though looking at the chart.. still sounds like it still has some legs left in it.


----------



## SevenFX (17 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AIM Breakout action from range today


----------



## nizar (22 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WMT
MLS


----------



## giss (22 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tls on the up today


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				giss said:
			
		

> tls on the up today



RAOTFLMFAO!

Giss, better check what a 'breakout' is. 

This stock would be better described as a mangy dog with flees. It's been in 'breakdown' since T2.


----------



## clowboy (22 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> RAOTFLMAF!
> 
> Giss, better check what a 'breakout' is.
> 
> This stock would be better described as a mangy dog with flees. It's been in 'breakdown' since T2.





LMAO

Well put kennas


----------



## pacer (22 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SLA....mentioned it last week....rising on anns.....:


----------



## nizar (22 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SIM


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> APG, classi----------- A day late posting this though. ---------------.




LOL, that's the whole problem with breakouts, If only I knew the day *BEFORE* : 

On that _vein_ my Nov stock tip (PXS, Pharmaxis) was starting to look a little _sick_, I stop lossed out ( at a profit of cause ) end of last week. Today, woosh! great ann. about fast track approval of Bronchitol for treatment of Cystic Fybrosis in the US.
On top of recent approval for Aridol (Asthma ) in sweden/ europe there should be no more looking back. Oh & for once I was on the ball & got back on in time.


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SLA


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Quoting myself from *NMS* thread.   

Must have been a good AGM  
Neptune up to old resistance point of .27c today! Will it break through???
There & now I'm startin' to sound like Kennas & co.  They'll learn me sumthin' yet. 

And just as I was editing this, SMS alert tells me yes it has. Just hit .28c

And Tuggas reports now .29c


----------



## thierry (23 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

There is a new uranium stock called PEN that looks to be breaking out.. sources tell me it's the next paladin, but you can do your own research. It's had good reports so far.


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				thierry said:
			
		

> There is a new uranium stock called PEN that looks to be breaking out.. sources tell me it's the next paladin, but you can do your own research. It's had good reports so far.



Sorry thierry, PEN is not 'breaking out'. It did on about 4 Nov, now it's just recovering some losses. You should check out the definition of a 'breakout'..


----------



## dubiousinfo (23 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Maybe we need a new thread called "outstanding rumours overheard at the local pub"   :


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Maybe we need a new thread called "outstanding rumours overheard at the local pub"   :



Awesome! Will start that tomorrow. LOL.


----------



## Kipp (23 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> RAOTFLMFAO!
> 
> Giss, better check what a 'breakout' is.
> 
> This stock would be better described as a mangy dog with flees. It's been in 'breakdown' since T2.



Geez Kennas, I though you owned a small parcel of these mangey dogs?  He heh, it's suprising how many ostenisbly smart people I know that are still holdin on to a few TLS shares from the T2 prospectus... it's never easy taking that loss is it?

32 centuries to Ponty (10 in his last 15 matches) he's done alright...


----------



## pacer (24 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NMS..yep definitely going forward.....And SLA and NWR.......waiting for NEO to  break the trend (flatlined at last!)




			
				Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Quoting myself from *NMS* thread.
> 
> Must have been a good AGM
> Neptune up to old resistance point of .27c today! Will it break through???
> ...


----------



## chops_a_must (24 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Kipp said:
			
		

> 32 centuries to Ponty (10 in his last 15 matches) he's done alright...



Yeah well he broke out a long time ago...


----------



## combankau (24 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

wmt breakout with high volumne two days ago. It may go even higher today.


----------



## bigdog (24 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What is happening with IAG today?

Just noted that prior trading trans were very high with transaction mainly "EC"
-- what is EC transaction?

SP holding

Volume significant today 8,790,732  for $ 48,281,493 in the first five minutes; but most volume relates to early morning trades

Pasts days SP and volumes last column
23-Nov-2006 5.6700 5.8500 5.6700 5.7500 6,118,787 volume 
22-Nov-2006 5.6500 5.7100 5.5800 5.6900 3,360,680 
21-Nov-2006 5.6200 5.6400 5.5600 5.6200 4,784,207  
20-Nov-2006 5.7000 5.7000 5.5400 5.5400 5,599,322 
17-Nov-2006 5.6800 5.7000 5.5800 5.6500 3,695,464 
16-Nov-2006 5.7300 5.7800 5.6000 5.6400 6,200,425  
15-Nov-2006 5.6400 5.8200 5.6100 5.7400 6,628,186


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Kipp said:
			
		

> Geez Kennas, I though you owned a small parcel of these mangey dogs?  He heh, it's suprising how many ostenisbly smart people I know that are still holdin on to a few TLS shares from the T2 prospectus... it's never easy taking that loss is it?



LOL, Unfortunately I have 10K of them. 5 of Rach's, the rest mine. We get about $2K in dividends each year so that's ok. They'll rebound some time in the 22nd century I reckon.


----------



## marklar (24 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> What is happening with IAG today?
> <snip>



Is it takeover fever time again?

m.


----------



## nizar (26 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EME
Breakout into all time highs
Blue skies now


----------



## gresim25 (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

well the AWB -the wheat bastard broke out yesterday actually (today extended it even more)


----------



## CanOz (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MSC - Minerals Corp.

Nice breakout after a cup and handle. Just crossed the 200 ma too. Had an order in today near the close at .024-.025 but missed it. I think it may get a "please explain" for this one, no ann.

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> MSC - Minerals Corp.
> 
> Nice breakout after a cup and handle. Just crossed the 200 ma too. Had an order in today near the close at .024-.025 but missed it. I think it may get a "please explain" for this one, no ann.
> 
> Cheers,



Good one CC. You on it? I have followed this in the past as Fat Prophets had it as a buy ages ago. But, they got it horribly wrong and told everyone to bail a few months ago. Interesting move today.


----------



## CanOz (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Good one CC. You on it? I have followed this in the past as Fat Prophets had it as a buy ages ago. But, they got it horribly wrong and told everyone to bail a few months ago. Interesting move today.




Nah, i chickened out after i refused to pay .025 for it, it'll cop a speeding ticket anyway. Knowing my luck it'll fly tomorrow on some huge discovery of next years metal of the year or something to that effect.   


Cheers,


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This is in my veiw special.


----------



## radio-active man (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tech/a,

Thanks for the chart but could you let me know what stock it is so I can put it in my watchlist


----------



## alankew (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tech who is it,MLS


----------



## GreatPig (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A few from my breakout scan today:

RTM, IFL, VHL, MMX (a few days ago really), and EQT.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## clowboy (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tech/a can correct me if im wrong but I'd put money on it being MLS.

Chart matches at quick glance


----------



## clowboy (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Also

With regards to MSC I was going to buy some b4 work today but guess what, westpac was down again.

The cost of doing business with westpac is so high it is ridiculas


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry,bloody----altzhiemers

Yeh its MLS.


----------



## nizar (27 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Sorry,bloody----altzhiemers
> 
> Yeh its MLS.




LOL tech have you really got alzhiemers?
You would be really really young to get that.
But who cares - the main thing is that you are rich, right?


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BDG is certainly lookin GOOD...


----------



## mpv (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hello everyone...first post here....do u consider esg sp as a breakout?


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				mpv said:
			
		

> Hello everyone...first post here....do u consider esg sp as a breakout?



Welcome MPV.

The answer is yes, 3 days ago. Good one.

Had two significant breakouts recently as indicated on the chart. First breaking the long down trend was very important and then breaking resistance points in the blue circles were clear breakouts. Looking good.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> BDG is certainly lookin GOOD...




Doesnt look like an outstanding breakout to me. Far from.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Doesnt look like an outstanding breakout to me. Far from.



Have to agree.

Don't get too excitied yet Tekman.    There's plenty of room for BDG to go before it's broken anything. 

I think around where the blue circle is would be close.


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Doesnt look like an outstanding breakout to me. Far from.




Yeah I see what you see *NOW* with hindsight and a historicals intradays chart...  Ain't that a wonderful thing.


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Have to agree.
> 
> Don't get too excitied yet Tekman.    There's plenty of room for BDG to go before it's broken anything.
> 
> I think around where the blue circle is would be close.




Thanks K.

Your charts and thoughts always look good.... 

Oh Well, despite the high of .835c today(well outside last few day channel) it's seems to have settled (support) just above the channel, which has got to be better than back In or Below the channel (ATM)

I have no $$$ riding on this one, but will keep a eye out... while I speak to the $bank$...

p.s If ASF members ever took you to the PUB, you'ld end up blind drunk given all your help to us....   What would your charts look like then... : 

p.p.s think weed (not green stuff) have to put everything into a trading holt...till grog wears off.
SevenFX


----------



## noobs (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Agreed - Kennas is a LEGEND!


----------



## tech/a (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> LOL tech have you really got alzhiemers?




Sorry what was the question??


----------



## vert (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FML opened above 200 dma on gap and closed at last high and above last high close with large volume.  

Does this clasify as a breakout or very close to one? Only new to this and still learning, would appreciate some feedback and maybe a chart from Kennas as i still cant compress my screen shots enough to upload (dont really know how). 

cheers


----------



## CanOz (28 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Definitely looks like one to me, breaking out on good volume too. Watch those pesky gaps, they get filled quite frequently.

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEN


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLR is right on the resistance to break through the "cup and handle" at the moment, volume picking up.

Cheers,


----------



## noobs (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UNX has had a fantastic run in the last couple of weeks - waiting on drilling results form their Lake Bahi project in Tanzania


----------



## noobs (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGM closed at all time high on 4X (50-day) average volume

That must classify as an entry for you tomorrow than Nizar?


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> AGM closed at all time high on 4X (50-day) average volume
> 
> That must classify as an entry for you tomorrow than Nizar?




I dont know what to say coz im scared youll actually trade it.
Im an amateur, seriously.
I dont want any1 taking my advice.
Please.

I probably wouldnt trade it only coz iv got too many open trades at the moment.


----------



## noobs (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nizar

Don't stress about what I might do as I'm perfectly capable of making my own decisions it's just that from what I have read of your posts we have a very similar trading methodolgy in terms of looking for stocks who have broken all time highs on unusually high volume. 

I always DMOR and use forums only for hints and tips 

I agree that their is so many possibilities at present that it is nigh impossible to get on all of them and remain in control. Anyway hears to happy trading!

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I dont know what to say coz im scared youll actually trade it.
> Im an amateur, seriously.
> I dont want any1 taking my advice.
> Please.
> ...




Nizar, your sounding like you've had a bad day and suffering a loss of confidence? I may be wrong.....but anyway i just wanted you to know that it happens to everyone.

Chin up mate.


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Nizar, your sounding like you've had a bad day and suffering a loss of confidence? I may be wrong.....but anyway i just wanted you to know that it happens to everyone.
> 
> Chin up mate.




Actually im having a ripper of a day and of a week. 2/2 on MLS.
First trade bought 4.1 sold 5.0. Then today 5.5 to 6.5.
 

Its disturbing that i sounded like that though!

I just dont want people taking my advice.

Anyway, I had another look and AGM looks like a goer.


----------



## Raging Bull (30 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NWR.. ANN about half hour ago


----------



## noobs (30 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EDE just hit all time high on medium volume 0.25c


----------



## Novski (30 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EVE looking like it will have an all time high breakout today. Sitting at 18.5c


----------



## GreatPig (30 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some breakouts that my scan brings up tonight:

ASL, SBS, AMM, ALS, HCY, FWD, and BXP.

SBS is perhaps not so much a breakout as a continuation of a nice uptrend.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Some breakouts that my scan brings up tonight:
> 
> ASL, SBS, AMM, ALS, HCY, FWD, and BXP.
> 
> ...





Some nice ones there.

Also - INL, AIM.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Some breakouts that my scan brings up tonight:
> 
> ASL, SBS, AMM, ALS, HCY, FWD, and BXP.
> 
> ...



HCY looks very interesting.  I bought 500,000 of them yesterday at 1.6c.  If it wasn't for the placement I feel this one would have risen further today.  I will buy more on any further weakness as HCY has strong potential.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> HCY looks very interesting.  I bought 500,000 of them yesterday at 1.6c.  If it wasn't for the placement I feel this one would have risen further today.  I will buy more on any further weakness as HCY has strong potential.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.




Greggy read the thread heading, HCY is not an OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT


I think JOE made it pretty clear this thread was only for sotcks that HAVE ALREADY HAD OUTSTANDING BREAKOUTS


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Greggy read the thread heading, HCY is not an OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT
> 
> 
> I think JOE made it pretty clear this thread was only for sotcks that HAVE ALREADY HAD OUTSTANDING BREAKOUTS



HI YOUNG TRADER,

I WAS JUST REPLYING TO SOMEONE ELSE'S COMMENTS AND I HAVE READ THE THREAD HEADING.


----------



## trader (1 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IMI up 20% today, update due any day.


----------



## moses (2 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CDU? I'm CRC (chart reading challenged), and I know we love to hate this stock, but...?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JMS

I waited a bit to confirm before I posted it,

But has broken out above 21c all time high, at 22.5c now with large buy depth which appears to be building and weakening selling depth

Kennas a chartist point of view?


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> JMS
> 
> I waited a bit to confirm before I posted it,
> 
> ...




Looks good.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> JMS
> 
> I waited a bit to confirm before I posted it,
> 
> ...



I reckon $0.185 was actually the breakout. Breaking all time high important of course. Looking very good.


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IDO
Breakout into all time highs BUT no volume behind it.
The interesting part if that theres only 1 seller left


----------



## chris1983 (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I would classify AOE a breakout.  Not outstanding yet..but looking to become outstanding.


----------



## Jus (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone noticed MUR? No ann. but vol and sp increased and heavy buyings over the last few day... something is brewing.


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JMS 30c deserves a 2nd mention!


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Best of tonights scans for me.

Dont mind AUZ as well.


----------



## GreatPig (4 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A few my scan brings up are CMR, RHI, MRE, IDO, RML (not really a breakout, but a good rise after a rounded bottom), and PRG. Don't really like the big wick on PRG though.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## mu5hu (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if this is a freq asked question,
But when you say break outs and give the code etc, do you guys buy into some of these? or are these breakouts just telling everyone that a stock had a break out but it isnt a good idea to get into it since its too late?


----------



## tech/a (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Trading breakouts is an accepted entry technique.
There are many breakouts each day particularly when its a bullish day.

Short term traders will attempt to identify and trade these as early as they can.Often strong breakouts can rise 30% or more in a day and by the time end of Day (EOD) traders find them they can be over.

However breakouts can herald the start of a longer term sustained move often developing into a trend.So those with a longer timeframe may well see breakouts as an opportunity to be involved in a developing trend.

Personally I trade some I post here definately not all, I trade many I dont post here purely as I find them intra day.


----------



## toc_bat (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tech, 

your posts are much appreciated, 

lets say you are faced with three, or more, possible breakouts based on volume and price scans and then chart analysis, minutes before open each is promising to open higer or gap up based on IAP (?) then what rules or guidelines do you use to base your decisiononwhich to buy that day? Do you go by the IAP, or  do you wait a few minutes and go by the buyer - seller interaction un those first few minutes, if its the former what do you look for. As some breakouts seem to take quite while to form, ie they will sit at the 3-5% mark for a "while".

thanks


----------



## Novski (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nice call on BQT tech, opened at 18.5, came in a bit and now at 19. 

Was your call specifically targeted at today or the recent future?


----------



## trader (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MLS breaking out again.


----------



## chris1983 (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> I would classify AOE a breakout.  Not outstanding yet..but looking to become outstanding.





Definately an outstanding breakout today.


----------



## Morgan (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMX


----------



## Morgan (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yep, definitely MMX


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Morgan said:
			
		

> yep, definitely MMX




The spreads are criminal with this one.


> 1 13,500 *1.130 * 1 *1.200 * 32,950 1


----------



## noobs (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AIM almost at all time high with decent vol


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HCY


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

POL - Polaris Metals has jumped out of its previous retracement pattern, up 20 %, mostly towards the end of the day on no announcment. One to watch. Looking very bullish atm. I now hold.


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> POL - Polaris Metals has jumped out of its previous retracement pattern, up 20 %, mostly towards the end of the day on no announcment. One to watch. Looking very bullish atm. I now hold.




Well i'm stuffed if i can figure out why this breakout alert has got '0' comments???  Ok, i hold, but i just got in towards the end of day and, consider this:

1.) its in blue sky
2.) explosive white candle trust up on higher than average volume and closed on the high!
3.) no ann
4.) this is the first day of the new breakout, many being talked about now are well past this.
5.) bullish divergence

Am i missing something? Tech? Nizar? Kennas? Constable?

Young Trader, this was your find, whats your take on this?

I'm baffled at the lack of interest in this.

Cheers,


----------



## constable (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Well i'm stuffed if i can figure out why this breakout alert has got '0' comments???  Ok, i hold, but i just got in towards the end of day and, consider this:
> 
> 1.) its in blue sky
> 2.) explosive white candle trust up on higher than average volume and closed on the high!
> ...



Dont take it to heart i posted mmn silver this morning that closed up over 10%, but no one noticed so it would seem ! At best we are only reflectors along the markets highway!!!!


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Dont take it to heart i posted mmn silver this morning that closed up over 10%, but no one noticed so it would seem ! At best we are only reflectors along the markets highway!!!!




MMN was on my list to analyse tonite too, and its gapped up, looking bullish but must fill the gap and then get through resistance...i've got an alert on it.

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> MMN was on my list to analyse tonite too, and its gapped up, looking bullish but must fill the gap and then get through resistance...i've got an alert on it.
> 
> Cheers,




Yeah i saw that one too. I like the volume today.
One to watch for 2mrw.


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeah i saw that one too. I like the volume today.
> One to watch for 2mrw.




Did you take note of POL Nizar? I feel like i'm in the twilight zone with this one????


----------



## djones (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> JMS
> 
> I waited a bit to confirm before I posted it,
> 
> ...




WOAHHHHHHHHHH

JMS 0.37 close today!


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				djones said:
			
		

> WOAHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> JMS 0.37 close today!




 

 :horse:


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Did you take note of POL Nizar? I feel like i'm in the twilight zone with this one????




Yep all time highs, blue skies for this one.
Volume is 5x average.
This looks like an A+ breakout to me. I like it alot.
Wish i picked up a few before close.

Stocks to watch for 2mrw:
MMN, HCY, POL


----------



## chris1983 (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> Definately an outstanding breakout today.




Still moving nicely after breakout.  No consolidation as of yet because the rise hasnt been too sharp too fast.


----------



## Realist (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm of the opinion PMH has broken out today.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EVE.
A close above 17.5c is significant.
Looks to be a >5mil volume day.


----------



## GreatPig (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion PMH has broken out today.



IMO, PMH won't have broken out until it closes above 48 cents.

GP


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> IMO, PMH won't have broken out until it closes above 48 cents.
> 
> GP




Agree


----------



## SevenFX (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion PMH has broken out today.




Are you still holding PMH...???


----------



## pods (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Best of tonights scans for me.
> 
> Dont mind AUZ as well.




Whats with BQT? I was waiting for them to slip to 6 or 5c. Missed this boat!

Is this more or less a sudden realisation by the market that BQT are a good thing? Because this movement was not preceeded by any substantial annoucements.

I've noticed a few other strong movements in this area. I think ZYL has been up a little over the same few weeks as BQT. Is this the start of the market putting more emphasis into security focussed stocks? Or is the market still in a wait and see approach?


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OMC


----------



## doritos123 (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

nizar, how do u find your intraday breakouts? as i'm assuming you don't have the same expensive realtime software as tech/a does.

also is there any free/cheap way to find out what's been the highest traded stock by volume at any point in time (ie asx website??)? thanks


----------



## noobs (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

You can sign up for a 1 week free trial with weblink which does exactly what you are asking but is quite expensive - Worth a look for the trial though!
www.weblink.com.au


----------



## CanOz (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				doritos123 said:
			
		

> nizar, how do u find your intraday breakouts? as i'm assuming you don't have the same expensive realtime software as tech/a does.
> 
> also is there any free/cheap way to find out what's been the highest traded stock by volume at any point in time (ie asx website??)? thanks




You need a site that list "most actives" in either real time, or live. Good breakouts are with high volume, and % increase.


----------



## Snakey (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

nms


----------



## white monkey (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GOP!


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

INL

30c being taken atm


----------



## Novski (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does anyone know what the story is with ATM...72% up from yest's close to today's open.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the story is with ATM...72% up from yest's close to today's open.




Not really.
Except that i cant pronounce the company name, theres no buyers and sellers, average liquidity is in the hundreds, and the chart looks disgusting.


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ATM - assume restucture!

(ATM) ANEKA TAMBANG (PERSERO) TBK (PT)
CHESS DEPOSITARY INTERESTS 1:5

12 month daily sales are nil


----------



## Realist (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> IMO, PMH won't have broken out until it closes above 48 cents.
> 
> GP




It is 49.5c now with 20 minutes to go...


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nov 8 







			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> MIS up 4 to 75 cents this morning in first 10 minutes
> 
> Now up 20 cents in last month
> 
> ...




MIS Midwest ASX ANN today

SP up 6 cents to 80.5 today
-- was 52 on Oct 2
-- First Rand (Ireland) have been buying up
-- Chinese Steel connection also


Midwest confirms additional iron ore mineralisation
11:22, Wednesday, 6 December 2006

Sydney - Wednesday - Dec 6: (RWE Australian Business News) - 
Midwest Corporation Ltd (ASX code: MIS) has identified additional iron ore mineralisation at Koolanooka and Blue Hills in WA as part of an exploration program to delineate sufficient additional iron ore reserves to support an expansion of its existing Stage 1 DSO Project from 1 million tonnes per annum (mtpa) to 2mtpa.

High-grade, massive-style iron ore mineralisation was intersected in down-plunge extensions at the folded Mungada East deposit, forming part of the Blue Hills project area.

Shallow drilling over a four-hectare area adjacent to the historical Koolanooka open pit confirmed extensions to the detrital iron ore mineralisation at this project.

The detritals are expected to provide low-phosphorus iron ore for blending purposes.

Further programs of reverse circulation drilling at Blue Hills and the Koolanooka detritals have been scheduled during the current quarter and the first quarter of 2007 because the current work has not closed off the resources.  

"Results from the exploration and resource drilling returned to date are highly encouraging, and confirm the existence of extensive hematite and hematite goethite zones with high-grade iron assays down-plunge of complexly folded outcropping hematite at Mungada East (Blue Hills)," directors said.


----------



## tech/a (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Posted this up somewhere else for Nizar a few days ago seems to be doing its thing* SML*.
*AGM* is self explanatory


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nice one tech, though i must admit i tend to be more selective now and go for stocks with the least overhead resistance, all time highs is prefered.

Though it does markedly reduce the universe of tradeable breakouts but iv founnd these are high probability trades and make for low risk set-ups in my opinion.

AGM is up there with the best and same with EVE. Blue skies.
INL was better when it broke 20c early last week, but its still a goer.


----------



## Realist (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PMH in a trading halt, I called the breakout, did anyone listen?


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> PMH in a trading halt, I called the breakout, did anyone listen?




Yep beating your chest now but when/if it plummets 2mrw where will you be?
Hiding under a rock?  : 

But nice to see the old Realist back.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> PMH in a trading halt, I called the breakout, did anyone listen?




And just to let you know, stocks can collapse after a trading halt, did you see what happened to CDU before halt was $10 opened at $2.55.
AEX after trading halt lost 30%, so dont be so fast to open that mouth.


----------



## Realist (6 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yep beating your chest now but when/if it plummets 2mrw where will you be?
> Hiding under a rock?  :
> 
> But nice to see the old Realist back.





Haha, of course, but usually if a stock collapses after a trading halt it dips before the trading halt.

PMH surged upwards before the halt, some people knew good news is what I am guessing anyway.

I do not know though, and will probably find out on Friday, the stock will open again on Monday.


----------



## mft06 (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

aar looks interesting, good s/p rise on no news, would like to see the vol at open 2morow, made a nice profit a couple of weeks back, mite b worth a look again


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here's one more fitted to your criteria Nizar.

Mawson West LTD *MWE* 1.BlueSky, 2.GapUP, 3.Vol...

Not grand though...????


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Here's one more fitted to your criteria Nizar.
> 
> Mawson West LTD *MWE* 1.BlueSky, 2.GapUP, 3.Vol...
> 
> Not grand though...????





Yep i like it alot, the best time to pick these up was when they broke through 23c on 30th november.

Tech, what do you think about EVE?


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EVE.

Not clear YET in my veiw seems volitile.
MWE couldnt maintain after the gap up.

Both have potential but Id prefer to wait.

EVE maybe the pick of the 2


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> couldnt maintain after gap up.
> 
> Have potential but Id prefer to wait.




Sounds like EVE's famous last words...?????


----------



## djones (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> EVE.
> 
> Not clear YET in my veiw seems volitile.
> MWE couldnt maintain after the gap up.
> ...




Over a milion shares on the sell side for 20cents - 21cents, you think it can break through that?


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Sounds like EVE's famous last words...?????




He was talking about MWE couldnt maintain after gap up.
And by the way, he picked my stock, EVE, over yours !! : 

On a more serious note, djones, if EVE breaks through 20c it will run.
There is some resistance here from those who bought at 20c last week after trading halt opened. About a million shares, and also round number resistance.

But in my opinion, if/when it breaks 20c, it will run, and run hard.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				djones said:
			
		

> Over a milion shares on the sell side for 20cents - 21cents, you think it can break through that?




Pre-market doesnt mean much - and remember yesterday, at one stage in the arvo there was 800k stacked to sell at 0.185. Gobbled up before the close.

This one could be special.


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> And by the way, he picked my stock, EVE, over yours !! :




Nizar there was a *JOKE* somewhere in my last post or at least meant to be.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Nizar there was a *JOKE* somewhere in my last post or at least meant to be.




Yeh i gathered that. I was just joking as well, didnt you see my smiley?
It was this one  : 
Just chill bro.


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Just chill bro.




No reply : just a small picture of me *CHILLING*.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EVE.
Now an *outstanding* breakout.
Blue skies.


----------



## djones (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> EVE.
> Now an *outstanding* breakout.
> Blue skies.




On every refresh the volume jumps HEAPS!!!!!


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				djones said:
			
		

> Onevery research the volume jumps HEAPS!!!!!




LOL translation please??


----------



## djones (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> LOL translation please??




Woops, changed now 

Im in with a substantial holding at 20.5cents, possibly just for the day depending on how it goes.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I thought Ken would post this up,


AED Breakout to all time highs on no news


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> AED Breakout to all time highs on no news




Yeh but look at the spreads   
1 1,000 *3.820 * 1 *3.990 * 19,500 3


----------



## bigdog (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CDU - Cudeco Limited 

The market liked the ANN today and up 52 cents (12%) to $5.00 since trading started 15:10

Moving upwards fast since trading started


----------



## Novski (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone notice SMA... It didn't Breakout, it Smashed Out!


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Something about a deal with ZFX? just caught the tailend of the ann.


----------



## bigdog (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SMA and ZFX ANN

CanOz     

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00676043

Zinifex joint ventures with SmartTrans near Century
Date: 7 December 2006
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
SmartTrans Holdings Limited (SMA) has signed a binding joint venture agreement with Zinifex Australia Limited on SmartTrans’ advanced exploration tenements covering 56,320 hectares near the Century zinc mine in North Queensland.

The agreement allows Zinifex to earn 70% equity in the project by spending at least $10 million over 7.5 years on exploration and completing a bankable feasibility study.

Zinifex will manage the joint venture and will start work this month. It will spend at least $1,000,000 during the next 18 months. If Zinifex then proceeds to the second and third stages it will spend at least another $9,000,000 within the following six years.

Upon completion of Stage 3 including finalisation of a bankable feasibility study, Zinifex will acquire 70% equity in the project. No equity is earned prior to completion of stage 3.

SmartTrans will then have the option to contribute funds to the project in proportion to its 30% equity or to not contribute and dilute its interest. SmartTrans also has an option to convert its 30% equity to a Net Smelter Return Royalty of 2.5% if and when a decision to mine is made.

SmartTrans chairman John Forsyth said he was buoyed by Zinifex’s vast knowledge of the geological and mining environment in the area, its proven technical expertise and financial capacity.

“Zinifex is the ideal joint venture partner for this project”, he said.


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This one could move more tomorrow, one to watch for sure.

Cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> Anyone notice SMA... It didn't Breakout, it Smashed Out!




It certainly did! With volume and tight board spreads. Would have been some profits on that one today.


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> It certainly did! With volume and tight board spreads. Would have been some profits on that one today.




You know we need for this, some fundy stuff to give us an idea of where this SP should be! 

Cheers,


----------



## Wilson! (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

QAD had a good day today, closed on high


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> You know we need for this, some fundy stuff to give us an idea of where this SP should be!
> 
> Cheers,



Did I just really read that SMA went up 133% today? What the?


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Im in with SMA at .042  (at 4.00pm again ) - see what tomorrow brings  
(Sado Masochists Anonymous)


----------



## Dave31 (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Im in with SMA at .042  (at 4.00pm again ) - see what tomorrow brings
> (Sado Masochists Anonymous)




Interesting play getting in after a 133% rise. Granted its in a JV with ZFX, but how much higher can it go... into the 10's of cents?


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Dave31 said:
			
		

> Interesting play getting in after a 133% rise. Granted its in a JV with ZFX, but how much higher can it go... into the 10's of cents?



yep I've probly screwed up 
but 3.52 pm I saw novski's post.
by then it was too late  - which must be a common problem around here yes ? I mean - its frequently a case of trying to shut the gate after the horse has bolted (I imagine?) - appreciate any comments - 

Another way to ask this .. Is the thread only for people who watch their monitors 24/7 ? 
Or another.. if a day is a long time in politics , then so too is a minute on the ASX (yes?)  

PS I was comforted to see a lot more purchases at 0.042 at 4.10pm 
PS I sold CBH to do it.  Might swap back again in a week or so - depending on which way the water flows down the zinc.


----------



## Bobby (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Im in with SMA at .042  (at 4.00pm again ) - see what tomorrow brings
> (Sado Masochists Anonymous)



Hindsight I hope you will be ready to jump out tomorrow.
Good luck to you on this  .

Bob.


----------



## radio-active man (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MTN & ALB


----------



## Dave31 (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> yep I've probly screwed up
> but 3.52 pm I saw novski's post.
> by then it was too late  - which must be a common problem around here yes ? I mean - its frequently a case of trying to shut the gate after the horse has bolted (I imagine?) - appreciate any comments -
> 
> ...




Good luck to you... The market only had so long to react to the news... It may still have more in it tomorrow and you'll be smiling at everyone... or you may have to jump early. Either way its going to be exciting for you tomorrow


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hell , good luck to us all  
me, I'm just trying to make hay while the sun shines ? - but keepin an eye out for clouds at the same time


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Did I just really read that SMA went up 133% today? What the?




Yeah, it gapped up on an ann about a JV with ZFX. Big candle that closed off the high about halfway down. The only reason i'm even interested is that the SP of SMA is so low (was so low) that there could still be room to run....Curious to hear about some mining gurus opinion thats all. Not much in it for a chart my friend.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> hell , good luck to us all
> me, I'm just trying to make hay while the sun shines ? - but keepin an eye out for clouds at the same time




Just keep your eyes on the action tomorrow 20/20.....no toilet stops for you! 

Hope you make a fortune!

Cheers,


----------



## kiwi05 (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PRE  Pacrim Energy

Hi everyone My first post on this forum after just been reading and learning for a couple of years. I would like if someone good give me their opinion on Pacrim energy as a breakout. Held this stock a while back and then sold before it started heading down. Maybe its gold interests thats making it move. A little insight would be helpful 

Cheers Kiwi05


----------



## SevenFX (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kiwi05 said:
			
		

> PRE  Pacrim Energy
> 
> Hi everyone My first post on this forum after just been reading and learning for a couple of years. I would like if someone good give me their opinion on Pacrim energy as a breakout. Held this stock a while back and then sold before it started heading down. Maybe its gold interests thats making it move. A little insight would be helpful
> 
> Cheers Kiwi05




Only new here Kiwi,

But here my take on PRE purely from a chart pov.

It's broken out of it's june06 channel, and may face some resistance as drawn below, hence no blue skies for some time, given this only the short term resistance.

EDIT: However not saying it's not worth investing in. just something to consider. 

EDIT: EDIT: Massive volume though, may push through the short term resistance...


Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kiwi05 said:
			
		

> PRE  Pacrim Energy
> 
> Hi everyone My first post on this forum after just been reading and learning for a couple of years. I would like if someone good give me their opinion on Pacrim energy as a breakout. Held this stock a while back and then sold before it started heading down. Maybe its gold interests thats making it move. A little insight would be helpful
> 
> Cheers Kiwi05



Definately, on vol. Good one. Should receive more interest today on this action. Hope it keeps going for you.


----------



## SevenFX (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Kennas,

We can always learn a thing or 2 from your charts..K

Just to confirm you've drawn a narrow channel, just below where the breakout occured and also considered the GAP down on JUNE 14 (day b4 the 13th  : )

Is yesterday volume likely to continue today usually...???? or is that not common...???

*EDIT:* Interesting to see the volume on the last few days of both charts as graphically, the seem to differ...  

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## kiwi05 (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PRE- Pacrim

Thanks Guys for your helpful charts and opinions. I have learn't alot just reading on this site. started out with great bravdo as we all do I guess.! Lost some hard earned cash and have learn't patience and due dilligence pay off. I do currently hold NWR and ADI and did have PEN but sold for Profit just recently. So I'll just watch what happens to-day with PRE.Thanks once again for your help. 

Kiwi05


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Thanks Kennas,
> 
> We can always learn a thing or 2 from your charts..K
> 
> ...



T, I've drawn the 2 lines becasue there was a wall of resistance between those two points. The lower one coincides with lows in Feb/Mar and with the spikes in Sep/Oct. The higher one is the last previous highs plus some points in the Feb/Mar timeframe. Breeaking all that in a day on very large vol is significant imo. Could go to somewhere around $0.03 very soon. Will be some old resistance there (the neckline of the H&S pattern in May) but looking at the line up at the moment, this should see plenty of early volume. But, who knows, might be a stampede and then people who bought yesterday might jump ship.....


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GGY


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

leg is on the move or should i say got a leg up! Not big volume tho.


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi

gbg looks the goods


cheers


----------



## noobs (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Stickman - GBG is not breaking out as it has neither decent volume or a significant price increase. Please read the definition of a breakout.


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HI Noobs


I take it u can't read charts ?

mate it's just broke out of a flg set up


----------



## vert (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

i think a break o 0.60 on volume would be an OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT not  a half cent above yesterdays close and no volume


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> HI Noobs
> 
> 
> I take it u can't read charts ?
> ...




No breakout here no matter which way you look at it.

Ive been on my head,stood back 20 meters,got out the micrometer and even put on my glasses.

Agree with Noobs on this one.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MRU


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thats no breakout!, a terrible spread to trade


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

azz looks the goods


----------



## djones (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> azz looks the goods




If you posted this on the 1st of December yes... Are you just posting all the stocks you have in the hope peopls will buy them?


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> azz looks the goods




Well it is a break of the latest high and not THAT bad.

Its not supported by volume so at this point maybe early but not as bad as the last pick.

Dont mind it.


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DJ

azz has just broken out of a small pennant after a 1 day counter trend a strong set up , but you all ready know this hey ?


----------



## SevenFX (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Lookin for the OUTSTANDING Breakout on a *Down Day*, is like looking for bargins at CashConvertors (sorry interstaters) or like lookin for RED jelly beans, when all you find is BLACK ones.. 

I smell LUNCH.


----------



## pods (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ZYL have just hit a day high of 3.1c. Damn i wish i had chucked some money into these guys a few weeks ago.

Looks like their about to break out, if the 3.1c high is not already classified as such.


----------



## JoshyJ (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This might be premature but TRO is set to finish at a new record close.


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DJ

what's with the attitude ? is it because i have only made a few posts ?

Are you just posting all the stocks you have in the hope peopls will buy them?

i have post 2 today only  ? peopls can buy what peopls want


----------



## Novski (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> DJ
> 
> what's with the attitude ? is it because i have only made a few posts ?
> 
> ...





It's probably money mate - as they say, money gets to people's heads


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> It's probably money mate - as they say, money gets to people's heads





No need for this to go any further,

Mod's some deleting of posts (including my one)  would be good


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> MRU




Oh damn  
YT is that you waiting at 54c for 200k?
I know your parcels are NEVER less than 100Gs!


----------



## djones (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Im in with SMA at .042  (at 4.00pm again ) - see what tomorrow brings
> (Sado Masochists Anonymous)




I hope you got out at open for a small profit (0.044) or at the day high of 0.047 or you may not be so happy now! Last trade at the moment is 0.032.


----------



## Morgan (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FER  (damn!)


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

nice gains for azz on a down day and a strong finish on good volume

gbg finished of it's low on higher volume and for mine has broken out of a flag set up


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> gbg finished of it's low on higher volume and for mine has broken out of a flag set up



GBG could be still in the pennant (flags are slightly different, but some people interchange the terms) 

For it to be classed as a breakout from the pattern it needs to clear the height of the pole which just happens to be previous resistance level as indicated. 

Too early to tell if it's broken up. I've seen these things do this only to fail to the downside. One to watch however.


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi 

there is a set up in both azz and and gbg that i look for and both are showing these set up's ? a set up you will not find in overpriced ta books ?

maybe dj and noobs can point it out ???


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> there is a set up in both azz and and gbg that i look for and both are showing these set up's ? a set up you will not find in overpriced ta books ?
> 
> maybe dj and noobs can point it out ???



I'm sure they can. Why don't you? I haven't bought any over prices TA books, have you stickman?


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yep many


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				djones said:
			
		

> I hope you got out at open for a small profit (0.044) or at the day high of 0.047 or you may not be so happy now! Last trade at the moment is 0.032.



thanks for your interest dj at the risk of boring everyone... You're right I looked at it was up 10%, thought about selling, took a cup of tea, in that time it went down to (- 20%) lol. Put in a sell for 0.37 , but it only got to 0.036 - rats  . ah well, again there was enough support to crawl out from 0.032 in the last hour.  

Incidentally some of those trades were ridiculous - I mean 1100 shares at 0.034 is only $40  ! 

IN SUMMARY At times like this I try (as I'm sure we all do) to be philosophical
a)  money is of no consequence unless you have none 
b) and NEVER get greedy again, you dill !!  
I should add that I've got about 75% of my portfolio in the bank at the moment ( which probably means that the DOW will jump 30% this weekend )
adios amigos


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> yep many



Well, I look forward to many more incisive and educational posts from you stickman. You will definately maintain the high standard of posting that we have here on ASF. All the best, kennas


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> nice gains for azz on a down day and a strong finish on good volume



AZZ has had a fantastic run, but again, I wouldn't necessarily call this recent move an 'outstanding breakout'.

If I may offer a definition:

*Breakout * 

Price of a security *emerging* from a previous *trading pattern*. The new price "breaks out" above the high (or below the low) _trading pattern lines that enclose all other prices for that security in the preceding period_. 

Breakouts are normally confirmed when breaking previous resistance and on volume.

The 'breakout' occurred at about $0.50 imo

Since then it has been trending up, with a couple of small retractments.

What is also interesting in the chart is the very large cup that has formed and the sp is now at the peak, which is also past resistance. I wouldn't be surprised if it takes a break here and consolidates for a little while, hopefully forming something like a handle, and then continue the trend up. 

As always, this is just a probability. It could just keep going up, or it could fall over.


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> azz looks the goods



Another perspective of AZZ on the 5 year chart shows that it may not have even broken out at all from a long term downward trend. Through $0.70 will be good, but I think through $0.80 will be confirmation.

The blue circles just indicate where things first started turning I believe, which was at the rise in the rounded bottom, and the MACD pushing through the signal line. 

So, still has a bit to go to be a confirmed long term breakout IMHO.


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi That depends on how one looks at a chart 

see link below

will try to load up charts on asf latter

cheers

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/forums/messages/8/962091.html


----------



## stickman (8 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

target from the break is the width of the formation which is also the small gap
time will tell ?

cheers


----------



## tech/a (10 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Stick.

Like the way you analyse (well it appears that way) only price action.

Kenna's like your stuff as well,but MACD would only look like it does from the price structures noted.

From my searches.
ESG
POL ** From longterm consolidation.
MRU
IBG
ELL
CUV.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				stickman said:
			
		

> Hi That depends on how one looks at a chart
> 
> see link below
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. Your chart does look different (could swear the price action looks different) and I agree with what you have drawn in. Might have picked the short term break early, but I still think long term it's suseptable to fall over around this level. All the best.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Stick.
> 
> Like the way you analyse (well it appears that way) only price action.
> 
> ...



Yes, Tech, I just use these indicators as a confirmation really. After a while the chart is all that is needed to see the trends and changes (and potential changes). Obviously volume is handy too. I think posting MACD and Stochastics is a valuable thing for the forum. Cheers.

Will check out those codes. Thanks.


----------



## MiningGuru (11 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MLS has now broken out past its resistance level of the previous 5 year highs of 7.4c on heavy volume

It is bluesky up from here!


----------



## stickman (11 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

looks like gbg is on the move always nice to get set early hey ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HLX just smashed its way through 12c

And is now chomping its way through 13c V type resistance

Those opies are 14c opies by the way!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> HLX just smashed its way through 12c
> 
> And is now chomping its way through 13c V type resistance
> 
> Those opies are 14c opies by the way!




Just hit 15c, what the!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AED at all time high $4.20


----------



## Biggle (12 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NMS up 25% after winning lucrative usa oil rig repair contract. DYOR


----------



## tugga (12 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Biggle said:
			
		

> NMS up 25% after winning lucrative usa oil rig repair contract. DYOR




Been holding these a while, lets hope it keeps steaming ahead.


----------



## stickman (12 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

2nd try ????

aar just  broke out

cheers


----------



## 56gsa (12 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TAS - with volume today this confirms it I think?


----------



## nizar (12 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AKK


----------



## constable (13 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ede already gone but watch out for tas which owns a 27% of ede (read price query on ede ann !)


----------



## tarnor (13 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CVI

Broker out early today and the company tried to come up with a viable explanation before they were queried..  looked very tight.. one to watch


disc: i brought some pre ann today


----------



## nizar (13 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> CVI
> 
> Broker out early today and the company tried to come up with a viable explanation before they were queried..  looked very tight.. one to watch
> 
> ...




Very very nice breakout through 5years+ of resistance. I like.


----------



## Wilson! (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MLS

If 8.7c gets taken out, could see sellers pull their orders and a run to 9c
Just imo


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> MLS
> 
> If 8.7c gets taken out, could see sellers pull their orders and a run to 9c
> Just imo



This is a breakout?


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> This is a breakout?




Definately not.
But he's probably got a few so hes thinking why not ramp it.
If say it breaks 9.5 on 200mil volume, then yeh its a breakout.


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tas


----------



## powerkoala (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDZ ?


----------



## scsl (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MFS broke through strongly and closed above $4.50 yesterday, having previously tried three times since June this year. It happened on pretty good volume of 3 million.

The breakout's been confirmed today, with MFS up 12 cents to $4.71.


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LNC
TVL
SRG


----------



## MiningGuru (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FMG has broken out into all time highs yesterday and today


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SPreads are a bit criminal: (FMG)



> 1 3,500 *12.250 * 1 *12.300 * 2,971 6


----------



## scsl (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AXA


----------



## bigdog (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MIS midwest

SP up to $1.00 today an increase of 10.5 cents (11.7%)

The chinese like this stock
-- the market liked the ANN Dec 12
-- was 52 cents on Oct 2
-- First Rand (Ireland) have been buying up
-- Chinese Steel connection also


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				scsl said:
			
		

> AXA



Yes, and what a long term chart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there a better, except maybe QBE?


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Its nice.
The best short term chart is EWC.


----------



## nioka (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Its nice.
> The best short term chart is EWC.



Look at AOE


----------



## greggy (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yes, and what a long term chart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there a better, except maybe QBE?



Now thats an excellent looking chart.  Thanks for your hard work again.


----------



## Wilson! (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Re my MLS post:

_Definately not.
But he's probably got a few so hes thinking why not ramp it.
If say it breaks 9.5 on 200mil volume, then yeh its a breakout._

Sorry, that wasn't technically a breakout, but I was right, it did close on a big high.

I did buy at 8.7c yes.

btw, I don't ramp stocks on ASF, and won't ever...


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

sorry folks, can I ask a silly question lol.
Is there a stock out there that is only "half broken out" - so that it goes up (rather than down) after I buy it 3 hours after you post lol.  
never a dull moment on the ASX lol.


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> sorry folks, can I ask a silly question lol.
> Is there a stock out there that is only "half broken out" - so that it goes up (rather than down) after I buy it 3 hours after you post lol.
> never a dull moment on the ASX lol.



That's funny ive been perplexed by the same situation myself!
 I think that when you post to this thread the stock should continue to be trending upwards and still have plenty of potential. However at the end of the day you are really predicting the future and most posts are after the horse has bolted because people dont want to be seen as wrong !!


----------



## tarnor (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



> sorry folks, can I ask a silly question lol.
> Is there a stock out there that is only "half broken out" - so that it goes up (rather than down) after I buy it 3 hours after you post lol.
> never a dull moment on the ASX lol.




lol yeah  thats true need to get them intraday..  but if you post them to early you can really screw people over i nearly posted MKY(below) a few days ago intraday when it broke 6c (i was in and out for a small loss).. was a crap pick..  At least if you post after the breakout it gives people a chance to get in on a retrace given that the break out point often become the new support.. 

Can't go past triangles with volume for a quick trade.... if you can get them intraday your almost always guaranteed another run the following day for some easy money.  FER is one to watch the next few trading days, looks to have a quick 10/15 percent in it ..


----------



## tarnor (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



> That's funny ive been perplexed by the same situation myself!
> I think that when you post to this thread the stock should continue to be trending upwards and still have plenty of potential. However at the end of the day you are really predicting the future and most posts are after the horse has bolted because people dont want to be seen as wrong !!





Over the long/med term though alot of the shares on this thread have continued to go up.. i think getting breakouts early is more about getting a good entry where you got less chance of being stopped out.. always going to be a lot of pump and dumps 2


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tarnor - you're not a glue sniffer, are you lol  - thanks btw. appreciate the words of a daytrader ...
that term "pump and dump"? I thought that was somthing to do with checking out perished old soccer balls lol.


----------



## BSD (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out CFE 

Any comments/targets (?)

I quite like the story and it finally looks like it is going up.


----------



## Wilson! (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What a good question to ask. 
No point being notified of  abreakout if the parties over, unless of course, as said, you can wait for a retrace. 

I posted on MLS today, before a breakout. Looked like ramping, but it wasn't, I just felt it was about to run higher, and I was right. 
But, I could have been wrong, and messed people up if they listened. 

It's a tough one. 
I wish we could do it somehow.


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> What a good question to ask.
> No point being notified of  abreakout if the parties over, unless of course, as said, you can wait for a retrace.
> 
> I posted on MLS today, before a breakout. Looked like ramping, but it wasn't, I just felt it was about to run higher, and I was right.
> ...




The rules on this thread are very clear.
Read a few pages back Joe's post.

It is used for stocks that HAVE BROKEN OUT. Not what you think may break out. Not what is about to break out. *But what has broken out*.

As for what is in red (from your post): the best time to jump on is in fact on the first big volume up day. Look at AIM, AUZ, DYL, TRO, WMT, TAS, etc, etc.

Dont think that the party is over after the first day. Usually these breakouts they last for 4-5 days minimum, often its more.


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> The rules on this thread are very clear.
> Read a few pages back Joe's post.
> 
> It is used for stocks that HAVE BROKEN OUT. Not what you think may break out. Not what is about to break out. *But what has broken out*.



"And if you can get them early enough" unquote , being the first post on this thread, nizar!!!!!


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> "And if you can get them early enough" unquote , being the first post on this thread, nizar!!!!!




Early enough doesnt mean before it happens.

MLS was a great setup at 4.1c. I didnt post it here as a breakout even thought the signs were there. I discussed it with Can and tech on the MLS thread. When it had already broken out, i posted it here. That was when it went from 4.2 to 5.4c.


----------



## rusq (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Has anybody noticed NWT yet?  Up about 100% in 14 days.  I think thats a breakout.


----------



## Wilson! (14 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry, you're right nizar
Didnt mean no point in posting after its broken out, ur right, many will continue to run over a few days

Some don't, many do

Typing quicker than thinking tonight


----------



## sydneysider (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDZ should qualify after yesterdays run up from 44 to 55 / closed 49.5 on heavy volume. It also gapped from the previous days close. This one has long dated oppies for extra leverage. 

PDZ has a long term base pattern with volumes increasing very substantially towards the break out. You can draw a variety of counts here that point to +75 cents on the current breakout rally


----------



## tech/a (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



> If say it breaks 9.5 on 200mil volume, then yeh its a breakout.




Well there is a good chance that that will happen.


----------



## nizar (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Well there is a good chance that that will happen.




Yeh but if it gaps up 2 high, then its all over?


----------



## noobs (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VMS all time high with 3:1 option issue at 1c


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

New high for VMS.  It has gone as high as 40 cents this morning (up 8 cents).  Last sale though was 37 cents, previous high before today was 34c.
One to watch. Hopefully I'm not calling it too early as a breakout.
DYOR


----------



## noobs (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

30sec to late Greggy!!!


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> 30sec to late Greggy!!!



I'm still smiling with my 100,000 VMS bought at ave. 24.5 cents.


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I'm still smiling with my 100,000 VMS bought at ave. 24.5 cents.



sold half of my VMS and parking some of it into MZM.
dyor


----------



## Snakey (15 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

plt break out  b careful on entry


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AZR
PEN 

Nice.


----------



## krisbarry (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

6 month chart of RMI show a break-out

Higher highs and higher lows.

Although RMI finshed down on Friday the chart show its still in bullish mode as the retrace was less than the previous days full length bullish candle.


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kris.

This has been a great move 100% in a few days,good money for those who are quick!

Ive just posted some analysis for interest to see how it goes over the next few days.I believe it will re test the high but how close it comes to it will be dependant on the corrective move.


----------



## nizar (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tech,

Once again all you had to do with this one is take a position on the first big volume up day. Something recurring and common throughout all breakouts. TAS was a nice one earlier in the week. Not 100% return but decent.

Re: AZR i was suprised friday wasnt a big day after what happened thursday. Not even a gap up or anything. Wats your opinion on this one (how itll move next week) based on your experience with other stocks?


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If I trade AZR I'll post up my technical views on it.

I do like both AZR and PEN 



> Once again all you had to do with this one is take a position on the first big volume up day.




There are quite a few of these of late.

Not all go on with it and unless your early you'll get caught more often than not.
I wish it was that simple. That hindsite indicator is a ripper. More difficult realtime.

*NIZAR*
You asked once wether there was a book on Daytrading.

*"Stock Patterns for Day Trading" (Intraday Trend trades, scalps and swing Trades) by Barry Rudd is a good read. Traders Press publishers.*

Heaps of charts which are fantastic for those who trade purely on price.


----------



## clowboy (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> I do like both AZR and PEN




Tech/A.

Might I ask why you like PEN so much?

To mee it does not seem to be an outstanding breakout.  Fair enuff it made a new high (but only just) on reasonable volume but nothing fantastic.

Just trying to pick your brain, a few days ago I'm sure you stated on the PEn thread that you had sold out of PEN.  What has changed?

I have a fairly big posistion in PEN ATM and it is distorting my view.

Thanx


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yes I did sell out of PEN.

The current breakout is not as you say outstanding.
However after a fairly shallow pullback it appears to be off again making a new high on good volume.

This move in my view has more to go than the last 2 up moves.
I've been trading this and others as day and very short term trades and as such I'm ready to re enter based on my criteria of a new high on good volume with the close at the top of the last days trading.

*Perhaps this chart may help in my thinking*


----------



## clowboy (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanx Tech/A

What is the top part of the chart?  Avg volume?

Also if I read you right you are saying that you intend to enter on monday, and expect Pen to trade to around 7.5-8cps (the top of the channel).

What type of exit will you use?  Will you exit as it reaches the top channel or will you still use a trailing stop?  How tight a stop are you using? % wise or are you using some other type of stop (say if it trades below fridays low?).

I assume that you will use diff stops/tighter stops for the shorter term trading.

Thanx


----------



## clowboy (17 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Ps,

I should really have posted this in the PEN thread so if you reply can you please post there

Thanx


----------



## noobs (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EDE


----------



## Wilson! (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks noobs
EDE does look good, nice announcement.

See how the market reacts to it


----------



## zed327 (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGS


----------



## krisbarry (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Kris.
> 
> This has been a great move 100% in a few days,good money for those who are quick!
> 
> Ive just posted some analysis for interest to see how it goes over the next few days.I believe it will re test the high but how close it comes to it will be dependant on the corrective move.




Well the retrace happened but higher that your red circle, so I guess its going to run right through the previous high and test a new high over coming days/weeks


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				zed327 said:
			
		

> AGS



Maybe, but IMO it needs to break $1.90 to be classified as a true breakout. By definition a break from this trading pattern would be when it has 'broken previous resistance signals', so if you think the recent lower highs were a resistance line, then yes, breakout.


----------



## bigdog (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MEE ASX Ann today
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00679167

MEE 10:31 AM  Uranium Initiative - Grant of explorations licences in South Australia with further applications to be approved shortly 

SP up 1 cent to 9 cents (12.5%) today

There are problems reading Westpac Broking ASX Ann today!

I hold and tipped in ASF tipping comp


----------



## Caliente (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

URA. Has broken the previous high of 96 cents set on the 8th of November.


----------



## ezyTrader (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VCR up 12.5% atm. Touched a high of .97.
Volume substantially high.


----------



## markrmau (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Classic breakout with volume.


----------



## scsl (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MAP. Broke out to new highs today after consolidating for almost 20 months.

Will it continue the long term uptrend (going back to 2002)? MAP currently has quite a favourable rating amongst analysts so it's quite likely it will. Lower oil prices don't hurt either.


----------



## shinobi346 (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone see PPS today? Not sure why because no announcements been made. hmmmm....


----------



## nizar (18 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Classic breakout with volume.




Very nice Mark.


----------



## sydneysider (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDZ just hit 585 on its way now to much higher ground.


----------



## SevenFX (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> PDZ just hit 585 on its way now to much higher ground.




Hi Sydneysider

Nice run from .34c, with strong retrace at 40c, but at 58c, would you say it nearly all over... hence OUSTANDING BREAK*OVER* Alert  : 

EDIT: Also not much volume on this one.
SevenFX


----------



## gresim25 (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

rds....just about to break out (what a beauty to chart) \


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				gresim25 said:
			
		

> rds....just about to break out (what a beauty to chart) \



Take a quick look at MZM.  Its about to break out. Its 21cents up over 20% and at a new high, good turnover of over 700,000.  Exciting rock chip samples of up to 28.7% copper released a little time ago.
DYOR


----------



## gresim25 (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If MZM closes at or above 21....it's gonna be pretty sweet


----------



## sydneysider (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Hi Sydneysider
> 
> Nice run from .34c, with strong retrace at 40c, but at 58c, would you say it nearly all over... hence OUSTANDING BREAK*OVER* Alert  :
> 
> ...




Chart formation looks very sound. Not much volume because the stock is very tightly held. IMHO this will continue to push upwards. The fundamentals look very bullish as IMHO they have made a major find. As this is more a technical forum I have posted some fundamental comments on the PDZ thread.


----------



## justjohn (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				scsl said:
			
		

> MAP. Broke out to new highs today after consolidating for almost 20 months.
> 
> Will it continue the long term uptrend (going back to 2002)? MAP currently has quite a favourable rating amongst analysts so it's quite likely it will. Lower oil prices don't hurt either.



 :iagree: Still on the up today over 1%, broke through its previous highs of $3.65-$3.70 has moved up over 25% since July( FINALLY) shame i got out at $3.35 plus announced a 12c div yesterday making it 25c for the year


----------



## wizz (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ccs up 25% today and over 60% in last week


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Just a reminder that this thread is not for ramping or for pushing particular stocks but for identifying stocks that *have just broken out*. Not about to break out but that have already done so.

We don't need to know anything about them in this thread, that is what threads on individual stocks are for.

Just give us the basics and if you want to go into more detail please post appropriate content in the relevent thread for that particular stock. Posts in this thread that falsely claim a breakout or appear to push particular stocks will be removed.

Thank you!


----------



## youngneil (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SGX

all time high too 

regards

youngneil


----------



## Bodhi2500 (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Joe and all,



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Just a reminder that this thread is not for ramping or for pushing particular stocks but for identifying stocks that *have just broken out*. Not about to break out but that have already done so.




Perhapes a new thread called something like 'Stocks about to break out', could be started by some of the more experianced here.  Be interesting to see how possible break outs are identified.

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Bodhi2500 said:
			
		

> Hi Joe and all,
> 
> Perhapes a new thread called something like 'Stocks about to break out', could be started by some of the more experianced here.  Be interesting to see how possible break outs are identified.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah it's been considered Bodhi but no one has taken the plunge. I imagine it could turn into a ramping thread if not moderated judiciously. I might start one and see how it goes. Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Bodhi2500 said:
			
		

> Hi Joe and all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bodhi, In all honesty I can see a thread like that becoming nothing more than a free for all ramp-o-rama. We will have every man and his dog posting stocks they hold as the next ones 'about to break out'. I am reasonably sure it will be around 95% ramping and 5% worthwhile posts and end up becoming a headache for myself and the mods.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Bodhi, In all honesty I can see a thread like that becoming nothing more than a free for all ramp-o-rama. We will have every man and his dog posting stocks they hold as the next ones 'about to break out'. I am reasonably sure it will be around 95% ramping and 5% worthwhile posts and end up becoming a headache for myself and the mods.



LOL

You can remove my thread starter Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> You can remove my thread starter Joe.




For the sake of the experiment I will give it a week. But when given an opportunity to ramp, many will... shamelessly. My hopes aren't high but I am prepared to see how it goes.


----------



## Wilson! (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nice one Joe

I hope all members will appreciate you giving us the chance to keep this thread honest and meaninful, as the nature of this thread has the potential to help us be aware of volume/price sensitive actions we wouldn't otherwise notice


----------



## sydneysider (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> For the sake of the experiment I will give it a week. But when given an opportunity to ramp, many will... shamelessly. My hopes aren't high but I am prepared to see how it goes.




Thanks Joe. You run an excellent site, I hope the quality of the postings stays high


----------



## Magdoran (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hello kennas,


Just out of interest, would OST’s price action yesterday qualify as a breakout based on this thread’s criteria?

By the way, when did you become a moderator?  Good to see!


Regards



Magdoran


----------



## nizar (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> By the way, when did you become a moderator?  Good to see!




Agree.
Good decision to make him one of the bosses.
Quality posts everytime.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AED continues to soar  


And congrats Kennas on the appointment


----------



## nizar (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> AED continues to soar




Yeah gotta love blue skies


----------



## ekman (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does ITD fit this category?


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				ekman said:
			
		

> Does ITD fit this category?



It's generally going up in a channel still, but I'd say yes because it's broken all time highs. And big volume, MACD turned up. Looks good.


----------



## Magdoran (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's generally going up in a channel still, but I'd say yes because it's broken all time highs. And big volume, MACD turned up. Looks good.



Hello kennas,


Hope you’re enjoying your new moderating role!

Would you mind answering my earlier question about OST please?  I'm trying to work out where the line is drawn about what you think constitutes a “breakout” now that you’re moderating this thread, so that we can know fairly precisely what’s in and what’s out.

If you rate ITD as a breakout, would you agree that OST yesterday would conform to this criterion as an example?

Look forward to your response.


Kind regards


Magdoran


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> Hello kennas,
> 
> Hope you’re enjoying your new moderating role!
> 
> ...



Hi Magdoran,

I'm not just moderating this particular thread, but just helping Joe keep an eye on ramping and other non ASF cultural behaviour throughout I suppose. Hope I don't embarrass myself.     I'm no expert on breakouts, and you probably know more about it than me. One things for certain, everyone in TA will have a slightly different interpretation of a chart. There are some pretty basic things however with 'breakouts', that we all need to keep in mind. One of them is that the stock needs to have broken out of a trend. I am on the edge a little with ITD but due to the volume, and $0.45 being a clear stumbling block (two attemps, two failures) then I see breaking through that to be very bullish. Now, some would say it needs to hold above this level for 3 days yo be a clear breakout, I'm not sure.

OST has reached a new high, beaten some resistance while chanelling up, and probably is a minor breakout, but do you think it's 'outstanding'?  It's just going up and up and up. 

It's had a few better breakouts on the way I think, as indicated.

I suppose what is determined as an 'outstanding' breakout must depend on how long a stock has been trending and the amount of resistance it needs to get through to break it's trend. OST looks like it's just going up, up, up, and UP to me.   

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> Hello kennas,
> 
> If you rate ITD as a breakout, would you agree that OST yesterday would conform to this criterion as an example?
> 
> Magdoran



And looking at it on a 3 month chart, while it's broken some resistance at $4.65ish, is it really an 'outstanding breakout'. Looks like just a little consolidation in an uptrend maybe?? Volume lends towards a break.


----------



## Caliente (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hey kennas, let me also offer you my warm congratulations on becoming a moderator here at ASF. Your posts are always insightful and bring the facts to the table. 

Best of luck here on the boards


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> hey kennas, let me also offer you my warm congratulations on becoming a moderator here at ASF. Your posts are always insightful and bring the facts to the table.
> 
> Best of luck here on the boards



Thanks Caliente, I'll still be ramping my own stocks till the cows come home!  LOL.   Hhhmmm, just how am I going to do that now???


----------



## barney (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks Caliente, I'll still be ramping my own stocks till the cows come home!  LOL.   Hhhmmm, just how am I going to do that now???




Log in on a different computer and use an alias !!! (JK, but I bet its been done B4)

I agree with Caliente, Your posts are always infromative K,  Keep up the good work .... Barney


----------



## Magdoran (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> And looking at it on a 3 month chart, while it's broken some resistance at $4.65ish, is it really an 'outstanding breakout'. Looks like just a little consolidation in an uptrend maybe?? Volume lends towards a break.



Hello kennas,


Good on you for making the effort to help Joe, as this site has expanded, he sure needs it, and nice to see an “old hand” joining the ranks!

Now, I must say, you’ve got me stumped.  I though a breakout was essentially breaking to new highs above previous resistance (or support in a bearish scenario).

This is the problem with charting, it is an interpretive art.  Put 10 technical analysts in a room, and you get 100 different variations… throw in a variety of different pattern schools, wave structure, geometric, and cycle schools (not to mention planetary, momentum, oscillator, breakout styles etc and any I may have missed), and you can argue all sorts of definitions till the cows come home.

I must say though, I’m not really sure what a breakout is anymore.  The Wikapedia described “breakout” as an arcade style of brick game designed by Steve Wozniak… which kind of sounds like some of the shonky technical analysis schools, doesn’t it?
But if you search further, this is the definition they give:


> Breakout (technical analysis):
> A breakout is when prices pass through and stay through an area of support or resistance.
> 1.A security represents the fair market value as agreed between buyers and sellers i.e. bulls and bears.
> 2.Change in the prices are the results change in investors expectations of securities future price.
> ...



Now, some may think this is a pretty lame definition, or needs more clarification… but you can see my point here that we really need a clear carefully spelt out definition of what exactly constitutes a breakout here given that you think OST probably doesn’t qualify because it’s just going “up and up and up”, whereas you seem to accept ITD does qualify marginally.

As far as I can see, both exceeded the previous resistance, but OST gapped up at opening and had considerable volume making a new high above established resistance.  Previously it had based, broke out, based some more, broke out, and based some more, and maybe broke out yesterday as your chart shows… But this is one interpretation.

Would you accept that we really need much more direction as to what is now acceptable and constitutes a breakout please?

Good luck kennas, I think we may have opened up a can of worms here.

Perhaps we should have a session on trying to draft a definition of what constitutes a breakout for this thread, if you’d think it might help.  I for one would certainly appreciate it.

Best Regards


Magdoran


----------



## constable (20 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Magdoran great points!    i also would like to quantify breakouts with those stocks that have broken out with expectation of news and those which have broken out with no expectation! Often the market will beat itself into a frenzy over expectations of good news only to tank after its release, 
These types of breakouts are imo are misleading and should be duly noted that the stock is puffed up rather than actually breaking out ! 
In saying this i still realise everyone needs to dyor into price movement


----------



## ekman (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas - thansk for your insight in ITD. BTW what is MACD


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				ekman said:
			
		

> Kennas - thansk for your insight in ITD. BTW what is MACD



ekman,

From Stockcharts:

Developed by Gerald Appel, Moving Average Convergence/Divergence (MACD) is one of the simplest and most reliable indicators available. MACD uses moving averages, which are lagging indicators, to include some trend-following characteristics. These lagging indicators are turned into a momentum oscillator by subtracting the longer moving average from the shorter moving average. The resulting plot forms a line that oscillates above and below zero, without any upper or lower limits. MACD is a centered oscillator and the guidelines for using centered oscillators apply.

There is lots more info and examples at:

http://www.stockcharts.com/education/IndicatorAnalysis/indic_MACD1.html

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> Hello kennas,
> 
> Now, I must say, you’ve got me stumped.  I though a breakout was essentially breaking to new highs above previous resistance (or support in a bearish scenario).
> 
> ...



Magdoran, I think the definition you quoted is fine and fits with the definition I gave at the start of the 'potential breakout alert' thread.

This from stockcharts:

*Price of a security emerging from a previous trading pattern*. The new price "breaks out" above the high (or below the low) trading pattern lines that enclose all other prices for that security in the preceding period. Breakouts are used by technical analysts to predict substantial upside or downside movement. 

This is pretty much what you gave as well, and it doesn't necessarily have to be go to all time highs or lows. Just a significant break through a trading range and to stay out of the past trading range. That's why I believe while both examples we are discussing are so so, because they are still in a long/medium term trading range although broken to new highs. So, perhaps there are short term breakouts from a short term trading range, which I believe are less 'outstanding' and those from a long term range where there is significant resistance, therefore qualifying them as 'outstanding'? It's up to us to judge what is outstanding or not and as long as something fits the general definition it's up for discussion.......

Fully agree on the interpretive art comment. I don't agree with myself sometimes.


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HCY Seems to be Running on News

Depths Look Good and moving

53M traded already

Potential New Copper Zones at Mt Pleasant
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061221/pdf/3108470b6b5kt9.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMB going going gone!


From 12c 5 days ago to a high today of 49c!


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> MMB going going gone!
> 
> From 12c 5 days ago to a high today of 49c!



 

Holy cow! What did they discover? Cold Fusion?


----------



## bigdog (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMB

MEE SP has jumped 10% today to 0.095

Metex Resources Ltd (ASX:MEE) is pleased to advise Shareholders of an announcement made this morning (18Dec 2006) by Magma Metals Ltd (ASX:MMB).  Metex holds 10 million shares in Magma, which represents approximately 17% of the total issued capital of Magma.


----------



## noobs (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMB 2 x Change of directors interest notices 1 and 2 days prior to announcement!
Surely this has to be cutting it pretty fine and should raise some insider trading alerts from the ASX?


----------



## sydneysider (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas has posted a magnificent breakout chart on the AEE thread to-day. Please review the commentary on that thread. IMHO this one is still very "early days" and should do well.


----------



## Peakey (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERG appears to have broken out on good volume. 

I don't hold.


----------



## scsl (21 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HFA

Broke above $2.00 to close at $2.05. I think it's quite outstanding, given that it has spent close to two months going sideways between $1.90 and $2.00. Also, if you have a look at the candle chart, the precisely $2.00 level has been a huge barrier - almost as though it's like some big psychological thing.

It broke on no news/announcements, which adds to the 'outstanding' factor.    However, it's done so on not so fascinating volume. What does this mean (if anything)? Is it like a false breakout?


----------



## sydneysider (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Mantra MRU recently listed spin off from OMC. Started out at 25 to 35 and has very quickly risen to the low 60's before a small pullback into the 50's Then it started to run again, gapped twice and hit 67 an all time high into blue sky yesterday. 

We might assume that the pullback between 64 to 51 was the consolidation and may (speculatively) mark the "halfway point" in this amazing rally. Yesterday's buying marked the second and large gap up in two days. Gaps of this type ( on very heavy volume) signal extremely bullish behavior. Maybe someone can publish the chart and draw some targets.


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> Mantra MRU recently listed spin off from OMC. Started out at 25 to 35 and has very quickly risen to the low 60's before a small pullback into the 50's Then it started to run again, gapped twice and hit 67 an all time high into blue sky yesterday.
> 
> We might assume that the pullback between 64 to 51 was the consolidation and may (speculatively) mark the "halfway point" in this amazing rally. Yesterday's buying marked the second and large gap up in two days. Gaps of this type ( on very heavy volume) signal extremely bullish behavior. Maybe someone can publish the chart and draw some targets.



Anglo have been buying a lot of shares in this one. One to watch.
DYOR


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UNX Fast approaching All Time High Blue Skies Currently $1.30
All time high $1.33


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> UNX Fast approaching All Time High Blue Skies Currently $1.30
> All time high $1.33



THe Chinese like this company and the chart is looking quite exciting.


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I love this company been on since early in the year @ .295 than they went to $1.33 after the Chinese announcement and back down again yet I still have'nt sold a share. I firmly believe that this is just the beginning of this one and this is a U company that is going to get some serious attention in months to come


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

$1.40 now and clearly a confirmed breakout


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> I love this company been on since early in the year @ .295 than they went to $1.33 after the Chinese announcement and back down again yet I still have'nt sold a share. I firmly believe that this is just the beginning of this one and this is a U company that is going to get some serious attention in months to come



I bought UNX at 20 cents and sold them for only 26 cents.  What a foolish thing to do.  Still its a profit.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> $1.40 now and clearly a confirmed breakout



Yep, I'd say the break through $1.20 ish was the confirmed break out of this trading range and into all time highs. 35% in 3 days is good going. Time for a break maybe? Speeding ticket? Well done to you guys that bought way back when and have held on during the blips.


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Cheers Kennas,

I think that a cool off could be around the corner unless we get the much anticipated Lake Bahi drilll results which could well give this another big boost. 

Merry Xmas to all and a big congratulations to you Kennas not only on becoming a moderator but on your high quality posts which I have learnt alot from throughout the short time I have been a member. I know I'm not the only one that appreciate the work that yourself and others like you put into the ASF.


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Cheers Kennas,
> 
> I think that a cool off could be around the corner unless we get the much anticipated Lake Bahi drilll results which could well give this another big boost.
> 
> Merry Xmas to all and a big congratulations to you Kennas not only on becoming a moderator but on your high quality posts which I have learnt alot from throughout the short time I have been a member. I know I'm not the only one that appreciate the work that yourself and others like you put into the ASF.



I agree with many of Kennas posts of which most have been of the highest quality.  There are sharks around, but he is not one of them.  Lets just hope by becoming a moderator that this new found powers don't go to his head (Joke about the mod. bit)


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Cheers Kennas,
> 
> I think that a cool off could be around the corner unless we get the much anticipated Lake Bahi drilll results which could well give this another big boost.
> 
> Merry Xmas to all and a big congratulations to you Kennas not only on becoming a moderator but on your high quality posts which I have learnt alot from throughout the short time I have been a member. I know I'm not the only one that appreciate the work that yourself and others like you put into the ASF.



Thanks mate. Hopefully we can catch these breakouts in time throughout next year to keep the beer money flowing in. All the best!


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Lets just hope by becoming a moderator that this new found powers don't go to his head (Joke about the mod. bit)



 LOL. Careful greggy, or I'll delete you!


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> LOL. Careful greggy, or I'll delete you!



Have a Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Have a Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year.



GSE is up to 6 cents , up 25% today.  It seems like a breakout to me. Anyone else following this one.  Another uranium stock having a run.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Breakout Alerts

EVE above 24c

URA above $1.05

AED $5 IT JUST WON'T STOP!


----------



## juddy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

bloody URA. I picked it for January tipping comp. It's gone too early!


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Breakout Alerts
> 
> EVE above 24c
> 
> ...



GSE is now up to 6.8 cents, up 2 cents for the day.
DYOR


----------



## doritos123 (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GPN

New highs after years consolidation. Good volume. up 20% atm.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				doritos123 said:
			
		

> GPN
> 
> New highs after years consolidation. Good volume. up 20% atm.



GSE is now up to 7.9 cents, up over 64% for today.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> GSE is now up to 7.9 cents, up over 64% for today.
> DYOR




Greggy

Lot of big gaps between bids, hence 64% could fall back to 6.4% within secs/mins... IMO

Buyers are chasing it up, and perhaps profit takers willl be getting ready to cash in their CHIPS...(highly spec)

But I prob would have played it earlier in the day....


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Greggy
> 
> Lot of big gaps between bids, hence 64% could fall back to 6.4% within secs/mins... IMO
> 
> ...



Hi mate,

Still holding on. Last price now 8.5 cents. Definitely a break out.  A lot of interest in the options as well.  I bought in just after opening.  
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VCR if it hasn't been mentioned b4

Nice profits for you greggy, if they're still on table when you see the cashier...


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> VCR if it hasn't been mentioned b4
> 
> Nice profits for you greggy, if they're still on table when you see the cashier...



I hope so too, but I didn't chase this stock when buying it.  I think thats the real danger in buying any specs...I personally follow the motto that with any stock with good prospects the price at which you buy is the key.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone else playing VCR...????

Nice volumes from 18/12

EDIT: You may be on a winner here Greggy, and I eat my words... 91% and rising...


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I hope so too, but I didn't chase this stock when buying it.  I think thats the real danger in buying any specs...I personally follow the motto that with any stock with good prospects the price at which you buy is the key.
> DYOR



So you follow the theory of *'timing * the market, not *time in* '? he he. I suppose you're just talking speccies and not investment grade stuff?


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> So you follow the theory of *'timing * the market, not *time in* '? he he. I suppose you're just talking speccies and not investment grade stuff?



Hi Kennas,

You're spot on. Sales now at 8.9 cents, you've gotta love the rise today from 4.8 cents.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If you were applying retracements on GSE at 8.5c, then 7.4c would have been a strong buy signal...


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Greggy
> 
> Lot of big gaps between bids, hence 64% could fall back to 6.4% within secs/mins... IMO
> 
> ...



Hi SevenFX,

Just sold my GSE for a nice profit.  Share price now above 9 cents.  If they go higher I don't care . I've made my money.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Hi SevenFX,
> 
> Just sold my GSE for a nice profit.  Share price now above 9 cents.  If they go higher I don't care . I've made my money.
> DYOR




OPPS Hope I didn't influence you as it's going through the roof, was just a word of caution.

Well done anyway.... (A bird in the hand... blah blah blah)

108% oooooh ahhhh


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> OPPS Hope I didn't influence you as it's going through the roof, was just a word of caution.
> 
> Well done anyway.... (A bird in the hand... blah blah blah)
> 
> 108% oooooh ahhhh



They've now had sales at 10 cents.  To me, 100% profit is good enough.
DYOR


----------



## michael_selway (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Greggy
> 
> Lot of big gaps between bids, hence 64% could fall back to 6.4% within secs/mins... IMO
> 
> ...




Greggy, do you know why the run up today?

thx

MS


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> Greggy, do you know why the run up today?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS



I think that interest is building in relation to its Mary Kathleen Project where its drilling for uranium. Results are due out soon.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I think that interest is building in relation to its Mary Kathleen Project where its drilling for uranium. Results are due out soon.
> DYOR




Whats your throughts on this MS...???

300k *slowing* buyers down at 12c

EDIT: Make that 700k


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Whats your throughts on this MS...???
> 
> 300k *slowing* buyers down at 12c
> 
> EDIT: Make that 700k



As discussed on the MMB forum, I try not to chase stocks and purchase them at reasonable prices. I try not to be greedy, 100% is fine for me for 1 day.
DYOR


----------



## crazyjimsmith (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Holding!


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Whats your throughts on this MS...???
> 
> 300k *slowing* buyers down at 12c
> 
> EDIT: Make that 700k



I forgot to answer your question.  The ms is probably just profit taking.  Overall, GSE has been regarded as a dog for a while, yet has attracted increased attention with its Mary Kathleen Project drilling for uranium.
DYOR


----------



## gavan (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

THANKS FOR THE notice... resistance at 12.... can it rebound to the highs of 29 of 2000


----------



## gavan (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

resistance has disappeared
what have they found and when did they find it


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				gavan said:
			
		

> THANKS FOR THE notice... resistance at 12.... can it rebound to the highs of 29 of 2000



Those watching the GSE thread, would have noticed that I posted at 5.4 cents today, but there was initially vitrually zero interest.  Now that the sp has increased substantially, suddenly interest has risen. 
DYOR


----------



## gavan (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

what do you mean by the sp

its 15 c now and rising


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				gavan said:
			
		

> what do you mean by the sp
> 
> its 15 c now and rising



I don't know how high this one will go, but this is a great breakout.  It pays to do some hard research to find these gems.
DYOR


----------



## gavan (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

support at 13???


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Greggy but I was interested in Michael Selway (MS)thoughts....doesnt matter...apprc yours to.

CrazyJim, I didn't knwo you were even in on this, until now...????   

I have drawn a crude retracement chart based on my last post on buying at 7.4c, and as you will see in chart it, has run a full 100% again.

But lots of people don't seem to beleive in numbers or gann/fib retracements...??? though I'm strarting to....


----------



## gavan (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

so where did you do your research for this gem and how did you manage to find it?


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas,

Given all the excitement, we should have posted all this in GSE thread, can you move it all easily or should we start from now,


Here's the thread Guys
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=105988#post105988

Tks 
SevenFX


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy but I was interested in Michael Selway (MS)thoughts....doesnt matter...apprc yours to.
> 
> CrazyJim, I didn't knwo you were even in on this, until now...????
> 
> ...



Hi SevenFX,

I generally agree with your theories and like your charts. Those jumping on board now may need to be a bit more careful.  Good luck just the same to all GSE holders.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Greggy,

Had a mad scramble to get it up there asap, as it was 2 big...

I place up thoughts and charts up there for scrutiny in the hope of learning something new, as I'm fairly new to all this...

Always welcome other point of views....
SevenFX


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy,
> 
> Had a mad scramble to get it up there asap, as it was 2 big...
> 
> ...



Hi SevenFX,

I'm not the best at charting.  Could you please do a chart on MZM.  I feel its about to break out.
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (29 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Can we take all discussion of particular stocks to their respective threads please and leave this thread for the sole purpose of identifying and posting breakouts.

Thanks!


----------



## SevenFX (29 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> Given all the excitement, we should have posted all this in GSE thread, can you move it all easily or should we start from now,
> 
> ...




Hey Joe,

Can you please move those posts to GSE thread as lost track of the thread we were in, and posts would serve better to GSE thread followers.

Christmas Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## sydneysider (30 December 2006)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AEE continues to hit new hi's closing at 44 cents on Friday. Unfortunately I am not familiar with the mechanics of posting graphs on this forum BUT this one is very unusual. There have been no high volume days on the run other than a substantial bull raid that took place at the begining of November that took out about 9 million shares (of 25 million issued shares). 

The oppies have been even more spectacular running from 11 cents up to 25 cents on almost no volume. Bull markets do funny things and these two charts illustrate the point. IMHO this indicates very strong interest in the stock, especially the "gap up" on Friday seeming to indicate the continuation of the near vertical climb.


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> AEE continues to hit new hi's closing at 44 cents on Friday. Unfortunately I am not familiar with the mechanics of posting graphs on this forum BUT this one is very unusual. There have been no high volume days on the run other than a substantial bull raid that took place at the begining of November that took out about 9 million shares (of 25 million issued shares).
> 
> The oppies have been even more spectacular running from 11 cents up to 25 cents on almost no volume. Bull markets do funny things and these two charts illustrate the point. IMHO this indicates very strong interest in the stock, especially the "gap up" on Friday seeming to indicate the continuation of the near vertical climb.



This was a 'breakout' quite a while ago and was identified then I think. Can you please keep discussions of stocks to the relevant thread. Thanks sydneysider. 

To post a chart you need to go to the 'manage attachments' button under the posting section and upload the chart as a giff file. Cheers.


----------



## nizar (2 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CQT
DYL


----------



## bigdog (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGS is heading for the moon this morning

AGS   $2.29    +$0.38  +19.90%  03-Jan 10:10:22


----------



## sydneysider (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi volume breakout at 6 on MKY. Now at 6.4. Looks almost picture perfect for a break from a near perfect triangle formation.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GGY again, perhaps:


----------



## Absolutely (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDZ ?


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Absolutely said:
			
		

> PDZ ?



I think the 'outstanding' breakout was at the green circle. This latest break is very good, up out of a pole and pennant formation. Should have seen that comming. Point that formation out a little earlier thanks absolutely.


----------



## chriseco (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

mesoblast(msb)stem cell company,looks like making a break


----------



## Biggle (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WAS is up 50% on high volume. Worth a look.


----------



## sydneysider (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I think the 'outstanding' breakout was at the green circle. This latest break is very good, up out of a pole and pennant formation. Should have seen that comming. Point that formation out a little earlier thanks absolutely.




What a beautiful formation, busted out perfectly and on the run.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> GGY again, perhaps:



Ended up 36%, not holding....


----------



## nizar (4 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BQT


----------



## ezyTrader (5 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLT up 290%!!! 

Are these percentage increases becoming the norm?


----------



## toc_bat (5 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

all i can say is, bacon lettuce and tomato,

im sorry for this meaningless post, but until i happen to ride a wave like this i guess i will just make meaningless post as per my meaningless life


----------



## hitmanlam (5 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> all i can say is, bacon lettuce and tomato,
> 
> im sorry for this meaningless post, but until i happen to ride a wave like this i guess i will just make meaningless post as per my meaningless life




Have you ever thought about religion toc bat......


----------



## toc_bat (5 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

i have thought about it intensively since my early childhood, to arrive to a point of atheism,

by the way we better watch it ere, joe blow or some other big wig will swoop down upon us off topic offenDORS like a raven and peck our eyes out of thier very sockets

ok gotta go ....... all my shares, all 3 of em, are pretending to be snails, or in voluntary trading halts, and its 2am here in down and out london, see if i was on BLT id be on a plane 2moro, outa ere -  ASAP


----------



## mmmmining (5 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MRX has some intensive activity today, and break out @0.12. Maybe uranium related?


----------



## Dutchy3 (7 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A week or so late on this one .... still offers low risk entry with a logic position for stop


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> A week or so late on this one .... still offers low risk entry with a logic position for stop



This looks great! Thanks Dutchy.


----------



## nizar (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> A week or so late on this one .... still offers low risk entry with a logic position for stop




Still HEAPS of overhead resistance.
Volumes are nice though.


----------



## Dutchy3 (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi nizar

Indeed ... yet this is 3rd time lucky + relative increase in volume + MD remains better than 3 : 1 and has done for a few weeks.

This is a weekly chart. I always like a complete tax year to have passed that any final long term holders get one last chance to record their capital loss and clear their loosers from their books.

I have a STOP, just like any other position so am letting the balance of probabilities role on this one. My biggest concern on this stock's ordinary (longe term Avergae) volume is very low so if it reverses from here, or stagnates too long - will I have a market from which to extract myself.


----------



## noobs (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AVX has broken it's all time high 0f .36c on decent volume and appears to be heading for blue sky. Bio techs and health stocks appear to be leading the pack at present. AVX Avexa is a Melbourne based developer of anti-infectives drugs. Its lead compound apricitabine for HIV is nearing significant milestones that could result in a substantial re-rating by the market. Management and directors are good quality also. One to keep an eye 

Announcement just out - http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070108/pdf/310fb90583grvj.pdf


----------



## nizar (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AVX. God i love Blue Skies


----------



## JoshyJ (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NAL has broken out from a long term down trend.


----------



## lesm (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> AVX has broken it's all time high 0f .36c on decent volume and appears to be heading for blue sky. Bio techs and health stocks appear to be leading the pack at present. AVX Avexa is a Melbourne based developer of anti-infectives drugs. Its lead compound apricitabine for HIV is nearing significant milestones that could result in a substantial re-rating by the market. Management and directors are good quality also. One to keep an eye
> 
> Announcement just out - http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070108/pdf/310fb90583grvj.pdf




Are you sure?

There have only been 33 trades and total volume of 325,911 shares traded above 0.36c. Not really much of a breakout.

Cheers.


----------



## nizar (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Are you sure?
> 
> There have only been 33 trades and total volume of 325,911 shares traded above 0.36c. Not really much of a breakout.
> 
> Cheers.




I beg to differ.
More than 1million traded over 36c now.

RTM as well.

I havent got a position in either. Prefer to do my buying right before the close these days.


----------



## lesm (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.
> More than 1million traded over 36c now.
> 
> RTM as well.
> ...




Yes, but take a look at the time stamp on the original messages. The original message claimed that the breakout at 0.36c was on decent volume, yet the major trading volume at the time was at 0.355c. My comment was based on the state of the market at the point in time that the comment was made.

I can provide the price analysis for you if you like. So, let's stick to the facts and keep things in context.

Calling blue skies, so early in the piece is akin to a form of ramping.

So differ all you like.


----------



## noobs (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

lesm,

I posted this in the Potential breakout thread and was asked to move it over to this thread. Has breached its all time high on decent volumes and if closes on or above .36c its a very bullish sign. I know what you are saying about the timing etc. No harm in getting on these one early if you have a bullish outlook - I've been following this stock for a while now a I beleive this will continue its upward trend.


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Guys, I think we're arguing over pea nuts really. I agree that it wasn't necessarity an 'outstanding' breakout earlier, but it was definately on the way. The break out of the recent short sideways range was very important and breaking through $0.35 was definately on to 'blue skys'. Whether it holds above or not is another thing. There's still a hour and a half to go, so we can all be proved wrong. Some people think a true 'breakout' needs to be tested, so it might even take a couple of days for this break to be validated.


----------



## noobs (8 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm with you Kennas a pointless discussion


----------



## Peakey (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IBA breaking out.... Previous high on 1.295 surpassed.

See 2week and yearly chart below:


----------



## mb1 (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

blue horseshoe loves anacot steel hahahahah NAL!!!!!!

climb you monkey


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				mb1 said:
			
		

> blue horseshoe loves anacot steel hahahahah NAL!!!!!!
> 
> climb you monkey



Good one. Could have probably picked it yestey too with that chart. Whys it broke up mb1?


----------



## mb1 (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

just look at the market depth on this one, way more buyers than sellers.

what better opportunity than to buy at all time lows


----------



## mb1 (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NAL slight resistance at 16c?, 

looks like a second round of buying now


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				mb1 said:
			
		

> just look at the market depth on this one, way more buyers than sellers.
> 
> what better opportunity than to buy at all time lows



Hmmm, that's why it broke up   

Could be hangover from the Virosome acquisition, or news to be released on something else....


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				mb1 said:
			
		

> NAL slight resistance at 16c?,
> 
> looks like a second round of buying now



MB, the breakout has been identified, can you move any further discussion to the NAL thread, cheers.


----------



## bigdog (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AAN Alinta is up $1.49 to $12.70 this morning following MBO ann

ASX ann today
MBL 9:24 AM  AAN ann: Announces MBO Approach 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00683831

ASX ann 
AAN 11:40 AM  ACCC Review Alinta Proposal to Acquire Origin Infras. Assets 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00683912

news article today
Alinta receives management buyout approach

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en...hares-surge-on-possible-management-buyout/dba


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Am surprised no one has mentioned it yet so I will and kindly ask that someone post up a chart as I cannot

YML broke out yesterday above its all time high of 27c on very very high volumes to close at 28c

This breakout has been confirmed this morning with the stock opening at 28c and moving as high as 33c on exceptionally high volume

Its new trading range should be blue sky with strong suport at 27c, it should also have weak support at 30c and may encounter resistance at 35c


----------



## toc_bat (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

YT keep it quiet will ya?!?!? im still trying get some more YMLO at the 2-3c mark, maaaaan, 

.... heheheh, cough cough, do i have a nasty flu


----------



## nizar (9 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RTM and IBA were outstanding for me today.

Wouldve picked up 200k and 20k respectively except im going overseas 2nite.

Outstanding breakouts the both of them. RTM nice volume. IBA average volumes. 2year highs and 5 year highs respectively. Strong close for both.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Wilson! (10 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone noticed anything???
I need to put my money somewhere for a trade, and all my usual suspects are doing nothing 

Nearly bought IGR off the ann but luckily my firefox crashed...


----------



## nizar (10 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> RTM and IBA were outstanding for me today.
> 
> Wouldve picked up 200k and 20k respectively except im going overseas 2nite.
> 
> ...




Hmm im VERY suprised no fireworks at the open for the above mentioned stocks. Any1 got any thoughts as to why ?


----------



## nizar (10 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> I need to put my money somewhere for a trade,




No you dont.
If nothings moving you stay out in my opinion.


----------



## Wilson! (10 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yeah I know, but was kind of hoping someone had noticed something
nizar, I went to buy anh on open (5.9c), and my commsec froze and could place orders for 20mins

Only to see it run to 7.2c 

Dohhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ken (10 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Wilson!

if your looking for a quick trade IGR probly not the go, it looks like its in a turnaround phase. 

there are announcements to come as stated today.

They seem to have a lot of high grade gold drilling intercepts announcements, they get some interest.

However it goes and then drops.

any explanations?

I see IGR as a solid gold producer, they definatley got the land, just lacking the production.

time always tells, but for me IGR is undervalued.


----------



## canny (10 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AWS has just had 3 days of significantly increased price and volume. 
I am unable to post a chart - so you will have to look at your own programmes.
They are a retail chain - Hugall & Hoile in Western Australia. They currently have 16 retail stores and another one about to open.
It seems possible that the recent refurbishments have created a 70% rise in profits, which will reflect in the quarterly and explain this recent surge in price.
Trading currently at 4c - it's worth a look. 
I think of places like JB HiFi etc - who started somewhere low and have grown dramatically.
Westpac has refinanced AWS recently to help their growth campaign. Every chance they will decide to go National in the future.

They Are Australian Waterwise - and deal in irrigation, bores and retail water items - with a website showing their drought friendly advice.

Their options, AWSO, have a 3c conversion in March 2008 - and the stock seems to be fairly tightly held. Very few options available at this stage.

Good for the watchlist to see if it continues upwards again tomorrow.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*NWE* would qualify today as an outstanding breakout confirmation,

Opened above 12month resistance of 15c and now chomping up to 12 month highs of 17c on large volume


----------



## SevenFX (12 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *NWE* would qualify today as an outstanding breakout confirmation,
> 
> Opened above 12month resistance of 15c and *now chomping up to 12 month highs of 17c on large volume*




Must have chomped 2 much, as it licks it's lips and digesting the mouth full    back at 16.5c


----------



## bigt (12 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SOM appears to be breaking out, on good volume...DYOR though, not sure anyone knows exactly why just yet...


----------



## Wilson! (12 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I saw that too and grabbed a few at 3.2c
See how she goes, looks good for the moment though


----------



## Peakey (14 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RMD broke out on Friday..... TechTrader also flagged it as a buy (green arrows on chart).


----------



## reece55 (14 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Peakey
What a breakout - I really like this one.... Thanks for the post. Looks good - it's broken that accumulation phase (confirmed by breakout) in Nov - Dec, with nice volume and a good wide range day. This is where you want to be going long IMO....

Cheers


----------



## Sweet Synergy (14 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

this chart does look nice, as above .... plus it has gone back over the recent long term trend line but ....
there is a recent divergence in the MACD, IMO would be keeping a tight stop on this


----------



## reece55 (14 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RE: RMD, agree with a tight stop here - 6.50 would be an obvious position IMO.......

The other stock I forgot to mention was NWS - take a look at the gap from Wednesday to Thursday - what a week..... The amazing thing that all week this was almost the number one stock sold on Comsec - I might be setting a tighter stop here, but you don't get rid of a stock when it is cruising into new highs.....


----------



## chops_a_must (14 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ASL


----------



## Snakey (14 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Must have chomped 2 much, as it licks it's lips and digesting the mouth full    back at 16.5c




Thats because it fired up on dodgy Hot copper rumour from first time poster


----------



## Wilson! (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*PNO*

My TA is crap, but testing all time highs
6 month high looks to be 3.2c which it is only .2 away from 
Just hit 3c again too

dyor...


----------



## wizz (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CCS, up 300% in a month


----------



## Wilson! (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

wizz, this is another stock i liked as a rebound after they lost a major contract and dropped to 2c a while ago, but didnt have enough to get in

Doh


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BDL


----------



## canny (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> *PNO*
> 
> My TA is crap, but testing all time highs
> 6 month high looks to be 3.2c which it is only .2 away from
> ...



Wilson,PNO is a dangerous one. They have at least 3 manufactured pump and dumps a year, so it's a useful stock to buy low and sell on one of these runs if you have the funds to sit around in it and wait, but I'd NEVER buy PNO at a high - its pattern is too regular.
Your choice, but it usually comes to nothing.
I wouldn't call it an outstanding breakout, it's an outstanding pump and dump probably!!

Having said that, they'll probably bring something spectacular out to prove me wrong!! LOL!!


----------



## nomore4s (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi All,

I'm a newbie, just wondering if CIY would be classed as a breakout, as its jumped 13c breaking through the $4.55 mark.


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nomore4s said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a newbie, just wondering if CIY would be classed as a breakout, as its jumped 13c breaking through the $4.55 mark.



Yep. Been trading in a pretty tight chanel for a while until this. Good one.


----------



## Ken (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

rco touched 70 cents.

someone has been buying big


----------



## lesm (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> rco touched 70 cents.
> 
> someone has been buying big




Define big.


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> rco touched 70 cents.
> 
> someone has been buying big



Ken, this is an obvious ramp. It's only done 200k turnover! There was one trade at $0.70 of 3000 shares, which I think was a mistake by the look of it. That's why it spiked.

No ones going to take you seriously if you keep this up.

I was going to just delete your post but I think this needs to be highlighted.

This looks like it might be going to go to all time highs (only been listed for 7 months) so if you've got any real, valuable analysis to add as to why it's moving, please feel free to enlighten us in the RCO thread, until this actually is an 'outstanding' breakout. 

Thanks,
Kennas


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *BCN*
> 
> Beacon Minerals, see thread for Fundamentals,
> 
> ...




That was about 1hr ago on the potential thread,

Well its clearly a breakout up to 35c on huge colume for this stock

Nearly 100% over last few days from 17c to 35c


----------



## reece55 (16 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Guys
Take a look at DJS........ Who said retail stocks are boring.....

Up almost 6% with earnings upgrades and broken through previous high set at the start of the month....... Holders here must be all grins!

Cheers


----------



## scsl (16 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Was meant to post this yesterday... UXC ended the day up 9 cents (5%) to $1.85. Not a brilliant breakout, but worth a mention as the $1.80 level was looking like a barrier.


----------



## Chief Wigam (16 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I am going to nominate TPI.

It has broken recent highs. Next resistance is all time high of 10.08.


----------



## noobs (17 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLR just broke through all time highs on decent volumes following 2 announcements earlier this morning


----------



## Dutchy3 (17 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SOT moving this morning ... good MD 4 : 1 and technically looking safe


----------



## noirua (17 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Today we can confirm a breakout for an ASX 50 stock, that is CSR, that reached $4.02 with an 8% rise today. The recent intra-day chart:  http:www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?section=chart_daily&code=CSR


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IMA.

Some may say it's not 'outstanding' because it's only 10% up from the resistance line, but considering it been ranging for 3 months in a tight channel, I think it's pretty good.

Low volume, but it looks to be thinly traded.


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNN into new highs - see thread


----------



## vert (18 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IMA would be confirmed now hey kennas


----------



## Sweet Synergy (18 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RSG  breaking up with vol from ascending triangle.  see RSG thread for chart https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=113145#post113145


----------



## Peakey (18 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UNI..... got flagged on my scans tonight. Has broken recent short term resistance of .285, however unclear as to whether the longer term resistance around .32ish has been handled........ good volume today....... comments???

2 week chart and yearly chart below....


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Peakey said:
			
		

> UNI..... got flagged on my scans tonight. Has broken recent short term resistance of .285, however unclear as to whether the longer term resistance around .32ish has been handled........ good volume today....... comments???
> 
> 2 week chart and yearly chart below....



Looks great Peaky, thanks!! One to look at very carefully. Looks like short term breakout has already occured but long term chart looks like there's plenty more left......IMO..Cheers!


----------



## Sweet Synergy (18 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yep I'd agree with Kennas, Peakey ... good spot.  I've posted a chart and some info on the UNI thread at https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=113317#post113317

thanks!  going on my watch list


----------



## alankew (19 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LMG looks as though it is breaking out,currently up 23% and volume 20 times normal.Last few days have also seen subsatntial rise in volume.Chart below hopefully!Anyone care to comment


----------



## Kauri (19 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> LMG looks as though it is breaking out,currently up 23% and volume 20 times normal.Last few days have also seen subsatntial rise in volume.Chart below hopefully!Anyone care to comment




  Seems to make a habit of vol/price spikes, is this time going to be any different????


----------



## noobs (19 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CYC Listed yesterday and closed at .375 after a 20c issue.

Up to .49c with virtually no sellers which means this can keep running! 

Great volume compared with yesterday.

Run Run Run Run Away!


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> CYC Listed yesterday and closed at .375 after a 20c issue.
> 
> Up to .49c with virtually no sellers which means this can keep running!
> 
> ...



Listed yesterday and it's broken out already? LOL.


----------



## noobs (19 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yeah didnt quite know what the rules were on the newbies Kennas!

Should be an interesting afternoon for this one - Could go either way


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Yeah didnt quite know what the rules were on the newbies Kennas!
> 
> Should be an interesting afternoon for this one - Could go either way



Start a thread noobs......good luck.


----------



## falcon55 (19 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JRV


----------



## Peakey (22 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SMY breaking out. Previous high of 2.39, now trading at 2.50.


----------



## constable (22 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

som broken out thru previous resistance @.037 sorry cant post graph. 
Up 18 %.


----------



## TradeStats (22 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BCN Broken out this morning. Already up 60%


----------



## wtao (22 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WMT is 14% up with postive ann, breaking out now


----------



## Peter_D (22 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ENG has finally broken out of its slump...
Announcing an internet phone with Nokia, the N80...

Interesting stuff


----------



## mick2006 (22 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

umc now at alltime hight of 38c after breaking resistance at 32 last week and 35c today!!!


----------



## falcon55 (22 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PKT...

a technology company news = "Acquisition of Uranium Exploration Company"


does this happen often?


----------



## moses (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I've been away for a week and haven't had a chance to gloat unbearably about this month's stockpick BLG since it broke out (see Potential Breakout thread); still, better late than never as there is no sign of the skyhook letting go yet.


----------



## j4mesa (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AVX breakouts with ann

Currently I am unable to provide chart as  E-trade charting has not yet been updated.



Please do not take my words as financial advice, I am just saying what is happening. Do Your Own Research :


----------



## chops_a_must (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

As expected, MCR. Well into new highs in the 2.40s.

If I work all day in the blue sky mine...


----------



## MiningGuru (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MCR has broken out. Up to 2.46 up .17c

Pushed past the resistance level of its previous high of 2.30.


----------



## mb1 (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UNX up 23c


----------



## j4mesa (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The AVX chart :
as promised....


----------



## sydneysider (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERN just broke out into blu sky at 64 cents on volume of 1,100,000 shares.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> ERN just broke out into blu sky at 64 cents on volume of 1,100,000 shares.



Nice move up but I'd be careful with this baby.  Massive diverging MACD on weekly chart.


----------



## Ken (23 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CQT 52 week low 4 cents. 52 week close 90 cents..

talk about hitting the bingo.

amazing.


----------



## noobs (24 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

cuv on back of announcement this morning - moving into stage 3 trials.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*MRU*

NO SELLERS LEFT AT THE MOMNET, MAY CHANGE BUT THATS INCREDIBLE


BROKE OUT FROM 74C!


edit here come a few sellers


----------



## chris1983 (24 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Erongo..broke out yesterday from 63 cents but has had a nice jump straight to 70.


----------



## punani (24 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GGY would classify as a breakout to me.  Any thoughts?

Go you good thing.


----------



## ALFguy (24 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JPR (not my favourite stock) def breakout with increased but not massive volume.

Edit: Forgot to mention NRU - broken out with increased volume over the last few weeks.


----------



## TheAbyss (30 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

QGC - Santos have revised their offer to purchase QGC up to $1.30 a share plus a 1 for 1 share offerQGC shareholders would also receive shares on a one-for-one basis in a `New QGC' that would own a number of QGC's existing highly prospective tenements.  The `New QGC', led by the current QGC board and management team, would focus on immediately  commercialising these coal seam gas assets. They tentavely value the new company shares at 50c a share thus escalating the TO offer of QGC to 1.80 per share or there abouts. SP now at 1.60 (up from 1.37 today)


----------



## markrmau (31 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

mmx again.


----------



## wizz (31 January 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CCS

Up from 2.2c to 8c in about 6 weeks and steaming


----------



## Little1 (1 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMX,

Someone exercises 10M options for 50c each and that sparks a frenzy. They stand to make a fortune, not us. Where is the upside, they export iro ore. Look before you leap.


----------



## youngneil (1 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KRS

could someone kindly post a chart

regards

youngneil


----------



## j4mesa (2 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Maybe someone can teach me how to do proper chart upload incl the copyrights  in it.

It seems that this company is going slow but up steady recently.
keep in mind that it has dropped from sp around 70 c
But the graph looks good to me


----------



## constable (2 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Dont get excited but i couldnt help but notice over the last couple of weeks this thread has been getting less of a work out !! Im sure i used to visit this 4 to 5 times a day but today i  nearly felt like posting on it just to see if it was still working!!!
Market a little tighter perhaps?!


----------



## youngneil (3 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				j4mesa said:
			
		

> Maybe someone can teach me how to do proper chart upload incl the copyrights  in it.
> 
> It seems that this company is going slow but up steady recently.
> keep in mind that it has dropped from sp around 70 c
> But the graph looks good to me




hi j4mesa

you are correct. however the fall was due to restructure of the co.

they were becoming uncompetitive with their old process and needed a change of machinery etc. 

this has been happening last year and a bit as reflected by the SP. 

they still pay pretty good divies. well even better if you got in around 16c  anyhow EPS expected to increase. hoepfully divies increase. 

anyway prob in the wrong thread for this.

the point is you have to take the drop from 70c into context.

regards

youngneil


----------



## Thadius (3 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

One that I have kept an eye out since I spoke to the managing director at the Mining Expo last year, has been Crescent Gold.

It broke out of its sideways pattern of .28c to .32c only the last couple of days on some great news. Hit .40c yesterday on 2.2mil trades. 

Yet to buy, hoping to retrace a little now.

Happy to here from those with more experience in charting if this stock is going anywhere?


----------



## sydneysider (5 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AEE broke out to a new high this morning at 79.5 cents. There has been relatively light selling on the way up with several hundred thousand shares traded each day. The oppies have been even tighter running from around 11 cents to 49 cents on very small volumes. AEE shareholders are IMHO expecting much higher prices.


----------



## Absolutely (6 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SEG


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MRU again!


----------



## Novski (6 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VRE appears to have broken out of its resistance of 31.5c from 13 months ago, closing at 32c today. Just needs to confirm breakout tomorrow with higher close.

Volume is good. Looking promising.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> VRE appears to have broken out of its resistance of 31.5c from 13 months ago, closing at 32c today. Just needs to confirm breakout tomorrow with higher close.
> 
> Volume is good. Looking promising.



Going to need some larger volume I think, otherwise it risks a double top. I do hold, and am of course, hoping for a break out.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Going to need some larger volume I think, otherwise it risks a double top. I do hold, and am of course, hoping for a break out.




I agree Chops, nice looking chart, glad you are in, I'd guess it will break up through old resistance, and will watch it with interest. I may jump in if it retraces after the breakthrough.

Garpal


----------



## chops_a_must (7 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> I agree Chops, nice looking chart, glad you are in, I'd guess it will break up through old resistance, and will watch it with interest. I may jump in if it retraces after the breakthrough.
> 
> Garpal



Why wouldn't I? Seemingly undiscovered resource stock that is going to be a PRODUCER in the very near future, not merely a crossing fingers and hoping producer 5-10 years down the track. Hedging of Gold between $830 and $900, giving them a decent margin and cash flow security. Looks to be a winner, regardless of whether it breaks out soon or not.


----------



## bigdog (7 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BHP SP up $1.30 to $27.98

Has been high today of $28.12 

The market liked the half yearly ANN today

BHP   $27.98    +$1.30  +4.87%  15,058,903  $419,938,799  07-Feb 10:08:30


----------



## Sweet Synergy (7 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VRE .... breaking from a very important horizontal resistance line!


----------



## alankew (7 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDN-think it actually broke out yesterday and maitained price.Further confirmation today,possibly due to last weeks rise in U and also the state of their projects compared to other U hopefuls being out of favour


----------



## alankew (7 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CGJ-would say that it is now confirmed breakout.Only upper resistance could be last high of about $14.65(apologies if this is wrong).Just read on tradingroom.com that it mentions sharks close in as coles continues to struggle,another headline says that Barclays have snapped up $836m of shares and a further headline says that Coles bidders have plenty of appetite.Looks as thoough Coles could be back in play as  a t/o target


----------



## j4mesa (7 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> CGJ-would say that it is now confirmed breakout.Only upper resistance could be last high of about $14.65(apologies if this is wrong).Just read on tradingroom.com that it mentions sharks close in as coles continues to struggle,another headline says that Barclays have snapped up $836m of shares and a further headline says that Coles bidders have plenty of appetite.Looks as thoough Coles could be back in play as  a t/o target




Agree alan.....however the breakout is accompanied by only a small amount of volume....if you compare it with their normal trading volumes.


----------



## Novski (7 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Going to need some larger volume I think, otherwise it risks a double top. I do hold, and am of course, hoping for a break out.




Re: VRE

I think we've confirmed the breakout chops. I don't think this can be a double top now. 

Increasing volume also. I know what you want - 8 Mil volume. So do i! We'll see what tomorrow brings.. looking good.


----------



## Bush Trader (9 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EMP up 16% after taking a savage beating on poor news 2/2/07.  Restructure news must look good from the inside.


----------



## Bush Trader (9 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Bush Trader said:
			
		

> EMP up 16% after taking a savage beating on poor news 2/2/07.  Restructure news must look good from the inside.




Forget it, it was a failed rally, however could be one to watch as it is potentially oversold.

Cheers


----------



## pacer (9 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SLA...they keep announcing good news regularly, with more to come.

Stochastic, vol, Parabolic SAR, MACD......all ok 

Flags and pennants aren't my speciality....Any other views here?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Can't believe nobody else has posted it yet but *HLX*


Finally has broken AND CLOSED ABOVE 20C RESISTANCE LEVEL

Hopefully a kind soul will post up a chart, cough DJ cough cough 

Can't wait for next week


----------



## Sweet Synergy (9 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Great volume on the up move today, MACD and RSI confirming on the weekly chart.  
A nice fat target of 34/36c.  Charts don't get much sweeter than this!  Thanks  YT


----------



## nizar (9 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Can't believe nobody else has posted it yet but *HLX*
> 
> 
> Finally has broken AND CLOSED ABOVE 20C RESISTANCE LEVEL
> ...




very nice YT, next time please post before  the close, even 10mins before the close, its the best time to buy i think in general.


----------



## scsl (9 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WTF (Wotif.com)

For two months now, the $4.30 mark has proven to be a very significant barrier. Today, WTF broke out of this 'ceiling', jumping 22 cents (5.2%) to $4.49, the high of the day.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> very nice YT, next time please post before  the close, even 10mins before the close, its the best time to buy i think in general.




Sorry Niz


----------



## noirua (11 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Western Plains Resources (WPG) appear to be breaking out of their general range of the last 12 months. Finishing at 34 cents and up 5 cents on the week. Iron Ore prospects are a big factor here with the takeover of Southern Coal Pty.

12 Month Chart: http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=wpg&section=chart_yearly&submit=Go!


----------



## chops_a_must (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NWE. Huge numbers on the buy side suddenly.


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

You may have seen this in the other break out thread but thought I should post it here too. 
Anyway check out *MPO*


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				The Mint Man said:
			
		

> You may have seen this in the other break out thread but thought I should post it here too.
> Anyway check out *MPO*



hello ....hlx... hello


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

34 million 500 thousand shares today   What the?


----------



## dj_420 (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

lol yt

sorry didnt notice post until today. ill post up a chart after close today, pretty busy at work. damn work! i should just be sitting at home on comsec!

anyways HLX looking great, broken long, medium term downtrends, short term trending up. great support found today at 18.5 cents and then again around 20 cents mark.

great to see the 20 cents region holding strong. looks good, cant wait for ann with this one.


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				BIG BWACULL said:
			
		

> 34 million 500 thousand shares today   What the?



no where near done yet either.... have a go at the market depth chart.


----------



## robandcoll (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NAD - dog of a stock for a long time. Announcement today - please read. Up 16% today and over 40 million in volume


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				robandcoll said:
			
		

> NAD - dog of a stock for a long time. Announcement today - please read. Up 16% today and over 40 million in volume





Dare i say it? Go-NAD's. Serious volume lift on the strength of U-phoria


----------



## camaybay (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CUE Cue Cnergy Resources

Chart attached   

Dyor


----------



## bigdog (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ORI SP really increasing today with big volume
-- up 66 cents in first hour

ORI   $25.48    +$0.66  +2.66%  644,374 shares $16,195,564  
13-Feb 11:05:53


----------



## MiningGuru (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MLS is breaking out this afternoon.

Up 10% today so far to 7.7c

Major announcement about U due very soon!


----------



## mick2006 (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hi guys would BYR count, record high today, up 20%


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sla again.....it's getting boring watching this one soar....lol


----------



## CanOz (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Sla again.....it's getting boring watching this one soar....lol




What exactly is it breaking out of Pacer? Its clearly in an uptrend atm. Your really turning into a ramper lately.

.....oh sorry i think your right, its breaking out of an old high in 1998...not sure its too small on my chart to see..lol!

Cheers,


----------



## Porper (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> What exactly is it breaking out of Pacer? Its clearly in an uptrend atm. Your really turning into a ramper lately.




Totally agree CanOz.Some serious ramping going on here.We can do without the Hotcopper brigade doing their stuff on ASF.

Pacer, the breakout was 2 weeks ago.If you must comment on your stocks that are doing well, at least do it in the right thread.


----------



## nioka (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TAS reached a 2 year high yesterday and went up another 14% today. Because of it's shareholding in EDE it is still undervalued and has the potential to beat it's all time high in 2002. This stock has been a "dog" for some time but it is now getting more attention. The chart and the fundamentals are at last in line.


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

poopoo to you two...you're just jealous....

What constitutes a breakout in your minds?


----------



## 56gsa (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A nasty looking needle for THR today on all-time record volume and almost touching all-time highs - could qualify as breakout?  Although it could also just be U-exuberance.


----------



## j4mesa (13 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I would nominate PEN. I know it has broken out previously but I reckon this is another breakout accompanied by a very big volume.....approx. 105 million shares.


----------



## chops_a_must (14 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VRE on the move... again...


----------



## noobs (14 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VMS after announcement - 130M of IOCGU alteration at Churchill Dam


----------



## bigdog (14 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WOR (WorleyParsons) SP up $5.15 or 22.79% after trading halt

WOR $27.75 +$5.15 +22.79% 417,540 share $11,409,280 
14-Feb 10:33:50 

The 1 for 9 issue at $21.00 are now a real bargin!

WorleyParsons Limited (the “Company”) has announced a 1 for 9 accelerated renounceable entitlement offer in the form of an AREO capital raising (the “Entitlement Offer”), at an issue price of $21.00 (the “Offer Price”) per new share to raise a total of approximately $479.9 million


----------



## The Mint Man (14 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*MPO* on the move again guys.
Check it out!

Not even an hour in and already soaring over 20 million volume!


----------



## Sweet Synergy (14 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!  MPO*

MPO has just broken recent all time high set in 2003.  nice volume


----------



## Realist (14 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> poopoo to you two...you're just jealous....
> 
> What constitutes a breakout in your minds?




I tend to agree, the definition of a breakout is not clear. Charting is no exact science.

I'm no chartist, and...

I was told off when earlier on this thread a few months back I said MTN broke out when it was about 80c - it is now $3.25.


----------



## The Mint Man (15 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Im sure most of you have taken notice but if not *MPO* is going to have another big volume day. Up 10% ATM, 15 mil vol with plenty of orders both sides of the table.
cheers

Edit: went to over 20 mil while I posted this, looks like a bit of trading is going to go on between $0.10 & $0.11.


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Bonaparte Diamonds BON has definitely broken out today,   
Yes I'm holding this one.   
Was over 50c a long time ago then 1st attempt at bringing up diamonds off the ocean floor near Namibia came up empty-handed, languished around 10c for ages now a big success, more & better diamonds than could be imagined. See ASX for the story & pics. Has hit 17c so far today.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CIL Centrebet look as if they are breaking out of a trading range 2.20 to 2.25 present since 24/1/06 and now appear settled above 2.30.

Garpal


----------



## drmb (15 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Would appreciate an expert's view of IMD chart as the sp and volume seems to have jumped today but with no announcments that I can see. There is supposed to be a Sino JV in the offing but haven't heard much about that yet. Thanks (PS I hold)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				drmb said:
			
		

> Would appreciate an expert's view of IMD chart as the sp and volume seems to have jumped today but with no announcments that I can see. There is supposed to be a Sino JV in the offing but haven't heard much about that yet. Thanks (PS I hold)




Dear drmb,

I've had a look at monthly, weekly and your daily charts. It seems to be on the up and up. Tecnically the only problem I see is that its getting beyond its trendline and may be due for a retracement. 'Trust your own judgement. You sound as if you know this stock. Ignore announcements as a trigger for investment as they usually come too late for the average person.

Garpal


----------



## CanOz (15 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I tend to agree, the definition of a breakout is not clear. Charting is no exact science.
> 
> I'm no chartist, and...
> 
> I was told off when earlier on this thread a few months back I said MTN broke out when it was about 80c - it is now $3.25.




Good grief, how many times do we have to go over this?


----------



## chops_a_must (16 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NWE


----------



## CanOz (16 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> NWE




Agree Chop's, based on the weekly chart. Looks like it could be making a bit of run at those old highs.

Cheers,


----------



## chris1983 (16 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AOE - 1.315

Broken over 1.30 and has taken tis time doing so.  Great company for the long term hold.  Assets in Australia and India are world class.  Read the AOE thread.


----------



## savtin (16 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Would FUN be considered a breakout on largish volume.(large for FUN anyway)


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				savtin said:
			
		

> Would FUN be considered a breakout on largish volume.(large for FUN anyway)



I think so.


----------



## wanty (18 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HLX 

Broke through 23 / 24

Huge consolidation on big volume.

Watch it tomorrow with 3.7 million  bid / 860k offer.

Market hasnt even opened yet.


----------



## speves (18 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Wanty.....you might wanty to stick that info in the HLX thread...not really an outstanding breakout notification (yet) but definitly useful info to post for HLX holders and watchers.....


----------



## The Mint Man (19 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

heres another one I was looking at for the stock comp
*RBM*
check it out
cheers


----------



## Sean K (19 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				wanty said:
			
		

> HLX
> 
> Broke through 23 / 24
> 
> ...



Wanty, Please read up on what a breakout is thanks. The breakouts were at around 10, 14 and 20 cents ish.


----------



## Sean K (19 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				savtin said:
			
		

> Would FUN be considered a breakout on largish volume.(large for FUN anyway)



Interesing this broke out, and then the news was released.


----------



## tugga (19 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check NMS


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLG, and with no news yet of their pilot plant.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Wanty, Please read up on what a breakout is thanks. The breakouts were at around 10, 14 and 20 cents ish.




Dear Kennas,

Can some of our moderators please define breakouts for those who post blips as breakouts. To my thinking and from my knowledge it is a break above a consolidation area, (often referred to as a trading range,)  which is a significant break. I should add that if one is trading puts, i.e hoping for a break"down" then equally this would occur from a sideways consolidation. Some of these posts are distracting for technically trained investors/traders.

Perhaps postings in this thread should be accompanied by charts or references to trading range , price and length and significance of breakout.

Garpal


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> To my thinking and from my knowledge it is a break above a consolidation area, (often referred to as a trading range,)  which is a significant break.




Garpal, yes that is essentially the definition used in this thread. A strong, convincing move (preferably on high volume) through a previous resistance level or all time high. I would be looking for a move of around 10% minimum for it to qualify as a 'breakout'. Of course, the earlier these moves are caught, the better for those wishing to trade such beasts, so I understand if someone posted something that was almost at 10% but was moving with a fair amount of momentum.

When this thread was originally started, ASF was much smaller and there was no real need at the time to define 'breakout' as the thread was nowhere near as busy as it is these days. However, I think if people consider the way I defined it above as fairly firm guidelines, we will be on the right track. 

The problem is, it doesn't matter how strictly we define it, there are those who will not see the criteria or who are just posting in the thread to draw attention to a particular stock. Of course, we will delete the most egrerious of these posts but occasionally we simply miss them or feel the need to give the offender a public dressing down.


----------



## The Mint Man (22 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BWN again guys, moving up as I speak (moved from 9% to 12%)

cheers


----------



## PorscheACE (22 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Go PNA! Whats happening here?


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				PorscheACE said:
			
		

> Go PNA! Whats happening here?



Very unusual. Hope you're on it. Looks like news to come maybe


----------



## CanOz (22 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				PorscheACE said:
			
		

> Go PNA! Whats happening here?




POG


----------



## Sanhedrin (22 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA buy rec made by my advisor this morning!


----------



## CanOz (22 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Another GOLDY EQI, and on low volume, tight supply atm IMO.


----------



## nizar (24 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERN. Broke out on high volumes.
Blue skies now.


----------



## Peakey (26 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TMR broke out today. Previous resistance at .24 broken.


----------



## noobs (27 February 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EVE looking the goods


----------



## chris1983 (1 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Keep an eye on WMT.  Every company that has been involved with BHP has flown.  Should have broken out yesterday on the back of a good message.  Currently broken out..not outstanding yet.

For exmaple companies involved with BHP are APG/MPO


----------



## simoncar (2 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi everyone. Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread and therefore helped me earn some extra dollars!! Have a look at AGY. Last 9 trading days shows a marked increase in volume. Has just broken through long term resistance at .11. Volume today is the highest it has been in *3* *years*. Is coming out of a basing pattern on a weekly chart. Me thinks it has plenty of upside potential.....see what you think.

Regards Simon


----------



## Riesling (7 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NGM - check it out


----------



## Sweet Synergy (7 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!! NGM*



			
				Riesling said:
			
		

> NGM - check it out



Like the look of this one.  Chart is promising - breaking a nice consolidation after a period of excelleration .... and the break today has good volume.  (would have liked a little more vol to be really excited about it but still looks good IMO)

Thanks Riesling


----------



## champ2003 (7 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> Keep an eye on WMT.  Every company that has been involved with BHP has flown.  Should have broken out yesterday on the back of a good message.  Currently broken out..not outstanding yet.
> 
> For exmaple companies involved with BHP are APG/MPO




Hi Chris,

Can you please point me to an anouncement that states BHP's involvement as i can't seem to find it?

Thanks

Champ


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Riesling said:
			
		

> NGM - check it out




Unreal. I like.


----------



## CanOz (7 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Unreal. I like.




You could nearly say "textbook".....if it wasn't such a bearish tone in the overall market.

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yep. Bounced off 30c like a champ.
Volumes, while not substantial, have been building since it rebounded off 27c.

Ill consider it on the open.


----------



## chris1983 (8 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				champ2003 said:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> Can you please point me to an anouncement that states BHP's involvement as i can't seem to find it?
> 
> ...




Hey Champ it was the announcement on the 28th of feb.  I dont look in here all the time so I didnt see your message.


----------



## champ2003 (8 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> Hey Champ it was the announcement on the 28th of feb.  I dont look in here all the time so I didnt see your message.




Ok thanks Chris,

I'll check it out.

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## nizar (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yep. Bounced off 30c like a champ.
> Volumes, while not substantial, have been building since it rebounded off 27c.
> 
> Ill consider it on the open.




NGM!
Very lucky to have got a few when it broke blue skies. In at 36c yesterday.
Its running like a champion.
Sell side thin.


----------



## nizar (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MUR.


----------



## megla (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				simoncar said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread and therefore helped me earn some extra dollars!! Have a look at AGY. Regards Simon




NO... thank you


----------



## Sanhedrin (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NGM price action indicates day traders r pocketing profits whos selling today???


----------



## nizar (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> NGM price action indicates day traders r pocketing profits whos selling today???




Yeah i know.
Im still holding this one.
Blue sky stock.
You dont find many of those during corrections.
And this is true blue skies.


----------



## yo-yo (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeah i know.
> Im still holding this one.
> Blue sky stock.
> You dont find many of those during corrections.
> And this is true blue skies.



Hi Nizar,

just wondering why the outlook on NGM is so positive despite the whole foreboding US Government Employment Report which is due out later tonight? What is the expected share price for next week? I'm new to this so please cut me some slack 

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				yo-yo said:
			
		

> Hi Nizar,
> 
> just wondering why the outlook on NGM is so positive despite the whole foreboding US Government Employment Report which is due out later tonight? What is the expected share price for next week? I'm new to this so please cut me some slack
> 
> Cheers



Yo yo, It's just broken out on the charts really. Doesn't really matter what it does. Breakout was 3 days ago really, at the blue circle, although the signs were there when it broke through the downward trend. kennas


----------



## Sanhedrin (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thats correct Kennas 3 days ago not today, why is it being touted today as a breakout???


----------



## yo-yo (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks guys.. any ideas on where it might be going from here?


----------



## nizar (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				yo-yo said:
			
		

> Hi Nizar,
> 
> just wondering why the outlook on NGM is so positive despite the whole foreboding US Government Employment Report which is due out later tonight? What is the expected share price for next week? I'm new to this so please cut me some slack
> 
> Cheers




I dont know about so positive.
But i like stocks that in a strong uptrend, and are trading at new highs with no overhead resistance.
It meets my entry criteria.

I dont know about what happens next week, nor do i care.

If it stays at this price: i hold.
If it goes down and triggers my stop then i will sell.

If it keeps going up then i keep holding


----------



## yo-yo (9 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I dont know about so positive.
> But i like stocks that in a strong uptrend, and are trading at new highs with no overhead resistance.
> It meets my entry criteria.
> 
> ...



No worries, thanks for your reply


----------



## UraniumLover (11 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*


----------



## yo-yo (11 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				UraniumLover said:
			
		

>


----------



## UraniumLover (11 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				yo-yo said:
			
		

>



That was stupidity. Trying to put a candle image with shocking turn out  

The US and Japan are up with China down little overnight which looks good from overseas market point of view when you take into consideration NGM broke out during correction. It is in Day 3 of the break out so only issue will it continue going up or is a correction on the cards ?
Acquiring Indo Energy which is a Uranium play in Niger North Africa will certainly help this looking at how some other  u plays like ACB,WMT,ERN,BLR have reacted recently.
Closed at 38.5 with intra day high 46. and low of 37 which was it's opening price  looking bullish .
Good buying volume too
If this one starts well i believe a buy before it goes too high with the use of a stop loss way to go.


----------



## CanOz (11 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				UraniumLover said:
			
		

> That was stupidity. Trying to put a candle image with shocking turn out
> 
> The US and Japan are up with China down little overnight which looks good from overseas market point of view when you take into consideration NGM broke out during correction. It is in Day 3 of the break out so only issue will it continue going up or is a correction on the cards ?
> Acquiring Indo Energy which is a Uranium play in Niger North Africa will certainly help this looking at how some other  u plays like ACB,WMT,ERN,BLR have reacted recently.
> ...




Might have been some buyers early on, but the day was won by sellers, most likely profit taking b4 the weekend though.

Anyway, theres your chart.

Cheers,


----------



## UraniumLover (11 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Might have been some buyers early on, but the day was won by sellers, most likely profit taking b4 the weekend though.
> 
> Anyway, theres your chart.
> 
> Cheers,




What about MUR? Now this has awesome break out. Extremely high buying volumes as well. Check it out extremely long white line friday trade.


----------



## CanOz (11 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				UraniumLover said:
			
		

> What about MUR? Now this has awesome break out. Extremely high buying volumes as well. Check it out extremely long white line friday trade.




Agree, very bullish white candle, close slightly off the high. Great breakout.

Cheers,


----------



## Mac (11 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Agree, very bullish white candle, close slightly off the high. Great breakout.
> 
> Cheers,



Definitely some high volume trading helped in that one CanOz - would I be right in assuming that the new support would be somewhere around .105 - .11 then?  (Just starting out so seeking clarification whether I'm actually learning anything lol)


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Mac said:
			
		

> Definitely some high volume trading helped in that one CanOz - would I be right in assuming that the new support would be somewhere around .105 - .11 then?  (Just starting out so seeking clarification whether I'm actually learning anything lol)




Spot on! 10.5 in particular. If that fails, forget about it, take the loss and move on.

 

Cheers,


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERO ........  market depth is firming up ... looks like its going to break its all time high - again ...... HUGE volume today!


----------



## constable (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

bpo taking off


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> bpo taking off




Nice one, potential for today, a bullish ascending triangle wouldn't you say on the daily charts.

Cheers,


----------



## UraniumLover (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Agree, very bullish white candle, close slightly off the high. Great breakout.
> 
> Cheers,



MRU  white candlestick is growing longer at the moment .Currently 0.17 from open 0.14. Looks like our analysis of this stock was correct CanOz. Now time to buy a new bike.


----------



## UraniumLover (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				UraniumLover said:
			
		

> MRU  white candlestick is growing longer at the moment .Currently 0.17 from open 0.14. Looks like our analysis of this stock was correct CanOz. Now time to buy a new bike.



DAH MUR .


----------



## Riesling (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Well done ERO, and still going!   If it can break 30 and the profit takers don't get too excited it could get to 33-35


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				UraniumLover said:
			
		

> MRU  white candlestick is growing longer at the moment .Currently 0.17 from open 0.14. Looks like our analysis of this stock was correct CanOz. Now time to buy a new bike.




I was going to buy in this morning, and put a stop in at 10.0, but i hesitated. I think i'll wait until the retracement and wait for another opportunity then.

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Spot on! 10.5 in particular. If that fails, forget about it, take the loss and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,




Agree.
In fact im expected it to pullback to this point before lift-off.
Have a half parcel from friday and will get the rest on the pullback.
I got the half parcel coz i dont want it to do a runner on me like MMB mid-december.
Check out charts of WMT, APG, BLR. Very similar. Break 10c goes to 13-13.5, pullback then off again.
In my opinion.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> bpo taking off



Yep BPO has moved up on nice vol today ... trying hard to break .04  ATM ...if it does (with vol) I think it will be the start of a very nice move up     Conservative target on pennant .049


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> I was going to buy in this morning, and put a stop in at 10.0, but i hesitated. I think i'll wait until the retracement and wait for another opportunity then.
> 
> Cheers,




Sorry, i thought you meant MUR.

Or did you?  

Cheers,


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!  BPO*

BPO  ---  Someone just took out .04 in one big buy


----------



## nizar (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Sorry, i thought you meant MUR.
> 
> Or did you?
> 
> Cheers,




I think he meant MUR. ANd so did I.

MRU is Mantra they are trading around the buck range.


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I think he meant MUR. ANd so did I.
> 
> MRU is Mantra they are trading around the buck range.




I was kicking myself for not buying this morning, but now after i see the sellers moving in i'm not so disappointed. I'll just keep it on the watchlist i for now i think.

Cheers,


----------



## UraniumLover (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Sorry, i thought you meant MUR.
> 
> Or did you?
> 
> Cheers,




MUR  -    MURCHISON UNITED NL FPO   . 
WMT looking good for another break out too. Early signs are good but too early to tell


----------



## marklar (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ZYL   

m.


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				marklar said:
			
		

> ZYL
> 
> m.




Good grief! Would have loved to have known about that one earlier. Shame i can't trade at work.

Cheers,


----------



## Teddy Bear (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ZYL - good one - good call - good increase - sorry I read your posting too late.
TB


----------



## nizar (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

APG.


----------



## UraniumLover (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> APG.



Excellent find Nizar. Not sure how you find them but I appreciate it.
I like this one the most for a trade tomorrow.
Dragon fly doji followed by long white line with last price near the high and bottom price the opening price. Volume good.  I would like to see higher buying depth volumes but apart from that looks ok. Will make final decision when we have news about American Markets and final analysis on market depth before open of trade. 
WMT shows good potential if passes 27 cents - hopefully tomorrow.
ERN - I like this one too. All depends on announcement as currently in trading halt but could explode big time if good news past resistant levels 70 cents tomorrow.


----------



## nizar (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				UraniumLover said:
			
		

> Excellent find Nizar. Not sure how you find them but I appreciate it.
> I like this one the most for a trade tomorrow.
> Dragon fly doji followed by long white line with last price near the high and bottom price the opening price. Volume good.  I would like to see higher buying depth volumes but apart from that looks ok. Will make final decision when we have news about American Markets and final analysis on market depth before open of trade.
> WMT shows good potential if passes 27 cents - hopefully tomorrow.
> ERN - I like this one too. All depends on announcement as currently in trading halt but could explode big time if good news past resistant levels 70 cents tomorrow.




Thanks bro.
This one reminds me very much of WMT on Monday 5th.
Why? Coz they both:
Closed near the high but not on it, volumes were high but not outstanding, and the last sale was at an all-time high (well APG 4 yr high, WMT was 6yrs, but both breaks were significant).
Look at the intraday chart and see how buying intensified in the final hour.

All we need now is a gap up 2mrw and away we go.

BPO i liked it intraday but the close was weak.


----------



## Sean K (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				UraniumLover said:
			
		

> Excellent find Nizar. Not sure how you find them but I appreciate it.
> I like this one the most for a trade tomorrow.
> Dragon fly doji followed by long white line with last price near the high and bottom price the opening price. Volume good.  I would like to see higher buying depth volumes but apart from that looks ok. Will make final decision when we have news about American Markets and final analysis on market depth before open of trade.
> WMT shows good potential if passes 27 cents - hopefully tomorrow.
> ERN - I like this one too. All depends on announcement as currently in trading halt but could explode big time if good news past resistant levels 70 cents tomorrow.



Looks good but I don't think it's actually 'broken out' today. I'm having some troubles with Big Charts, so maybe it's wrong. The 11% gain isn't recognised on this chart, so maybe it's a break up from a pennant? I think the OUTSTANDING breakout was actually around mid Feb. But agree, looks good for a trade.


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Looks good but I don't think it's actually 'broken out' today. I'm having some troubles with Big Charts, so maybe it's wrong. The 11% gain isn't recognised on this chart, so maybe it's a break up from a pennant? I think the OUTSTANDING breakout was actually around mid Feb. But agree, looks good for a trade.




It had a good shot at a breakout today. It closed just off the days high, at the recent highs. I noticed Bigcharts wasn't giving up to date data today too. In fact, the quote price was up to date, but the charts were not updating.

Time to switch Kennas? Time to pay?

I can't use Power Etrade at work atm, so i use bigcharts normally, but today i had to use the interactive charts from Etrade to get up to date data.

Cheers,


----------



## UraniumLover (12 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Looks good but I don't think it's actually 'broken out' today. I'm having some troubles with Big Charts, so maybe it's wrong. The 11% gain isn't recognised on this chart, so maybe it's a break up from a pennant? I think the OUTSTANDING breakout was actually around mid Feb. But agree, looks good for a trade.



Glad you agree Kennas. 
I wouldn't want to make a non profitable trade if it eventuates that the overseas markets are in positive territory tomorrow and MR all ords is happy and won't punish us all...


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Looks good but I don't think it's actually 'broken out' today. I'm having some troubles with Big Charts, so maybe it's wrong. The 11% gain isn't recognised on this chart, so maybe it's a break up from a pennant? I think the OUTSTANDING breakout was actually around mid Feb. But agree, looks good for a trade.




Its broken up into blue skies. Hasnt closed at 20c for over 4 yrs. Todays break is significant.

Thats outstanding enough for me.

And what i like as well, is how volume decreased on the pullback, and the rebound in volume has coincided nicely with the rebound in the share price.

Textbook stuff.

Can, i noticed the same problem with bigcharts.


----------



## CanOz (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Its broken up into blue skies. Hasnt closed at 20c for over 4 yrs. Todays break is significant.
> 
> Thats outstanding enough for me.
> 
> ...




Good grief, go to bed Niz. 

So what do you use to chart during the day?

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Good grief, go to bed Niz.
> 
> So what do you use to chart during the day?
> 
> Cheers,




I use my IRESS to see intraday support and resistance levels.
But difficult to see the big picture. I need to use something else. Maybe we need to pay like you said. I probably need a bigger screen as well.


----------



## clowboy (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Damn,

To busy posting this and may have to go up a tick on stock now,

Anyway,

BRO  Stage 1???????


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Its broken up into blue skies. Hasnt closed at 20c for over 4 yrs. Todays break is significant.
> 
> Thats outstanding enough for me.
> 
> ...



It has traded at 20 cents before, but agree a close above $0.195 is an all time high close, but 'outstanding' breakout, I disagree. It's just been chanelling up for the past few weeks. It's not really 'breaking out' of a trading range at all. Less 'outstanding' in my mind, but each to their own. Off this morning, so maybe not a breakout by your definition anyway. Early days though....


----------



## Dukey (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hows AAQ today? 
Would you call it a breakout or trend reversal or both??

Sorry cant post charts/images from my machine at the moment. - Beware Bigcharts seems to have no data for yesterday either.
Yesterdays open 50.5c closed = 53c
Today so far opened 54c now at 56.5c 

Note - I'm no chartist. Just putting this one out there for you anyone interested!!!!!!!!!!!
---------------------
just noticed - low volume... maybe nothing to get exited over.


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Dukey said:
			
		

> Hows AAQ today?
> Would you call it a breakout or trend reversal or both??
> 
> Sorry cant post charts/images from my machine at the moment. - Beware Bigcharts seems to have no data for yesterday either.
> ...




Low volume.
Alot of overhead resistance to deal with.

Its a trend reversal at best, MACD about to cross positive.
Far from outstanding in my opinion


----------



## moses (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I just mentioned BRO in the Potential breakout Alerts, but while writing it went up again on increased volume and is now up 57% for the day...so I figure it really has has broken out and deserves to be here.

DYOR and take care. This could be the worst penny-dreadful in the world for all I know. However something seems to be up judging by the volume.


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yeh with this stock 4 ticks is 57% LOL


----------



## CanOz (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hows this for a breakout? My GF just started trading Shanghai A shares and just bought this breakout yesterday. Pretty good pick for a newbie.


----------



## moses (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh with this stock 4 ticks is 57% LOL



yes the ticks are a joke.

otoh, if the volume means something, the joke is ours to enjoy.


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Hows this for a breakout? My GF just started trading Shanghai A shares and just bought this breakout yesterday. Pretty good pick for a newbie.




Nice one, yesterday was the day 2 buy, nice close.


----------



## sam76 (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

msc just went whoosh...

no charts and I have no theories (sorry)


----------



## chris1983 (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think the breakout for *arrow energy* can now be classified as outstanding.  Excellent Australian and International CBM projects.  Read the AOE thread for any further information.


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> Damn,
> 
> To busy posting this and may have to go up a tick on stock now,
> 
> ...




Clowboy.
An example of a stage 1 that has broken out is ERO.
Long stage 1, about 4 months in a tight range 20-25c with very low volumes.
Broke out on friday.
If it gets as low as 24c should close above it and bounce off it.
In my opinion.


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> I think the breakout for *arrow energy* can now be classified as outstanding.  Excellent Australian and International CBM projects.  Read the AOE thread for any further information.




Agree.
AOE is outstanding.


----------



## UraniumLover (13 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> I think the breakout for *arrow energy* can now be classified as outstanding.  Excellent Australian and International CBM projects.  Read the AOE thread for any further information.



yes looks good. Safer than BRO that's for sure


----------



## falconx (14 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PRR is up 26% on some good news.. Anyone game enough to buy in?


----------



## nizar (14 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				falconx said:
			
		

> PRR is up 26% on some good news.. Anyone game enough to buy in?




I'll see where it closes.


----------



## nizar (14 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLK.
Big time.


----------



## nizar (14 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UKL.
Looked average earlier in the day, then started running at 14:00


----------



## Peakey (16 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OEL looks promising...... looking for a strong close near the intraday high (.245), with more volume.


----------



## ezyTrader (16 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MME up 40%. Could be more???   

The sell depth is all GONE!!!
Anybody seen this before?


----------



## sydneysider (16 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Argosy AGY. Massive break-out. Hold a world class nickel deposit in Burundi. Holds about 6% of world's nickel. Peace has broken out. What is it worth?


----------



## pacer (16 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> Argosy AGY. Massive break-out. Hold a world class nickel deposit in Burundi. Holds about 6% of world's nickel. Peace has broken out. What is it worth?




Probably not for long Syd....remember the phrase 'this is Africa'.

One for the watch list though.


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> no charts and I have no theories (sorry)




Sam you deserve a reward for the most outstanding Avatar on ASF   That is so funny, I'm cackin' myself.


----------



## UraniumLover (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TOX - clean the world


----------



## bigdog (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Wishful thinking!!

CMQ   $0.095    +$0.048  +102.13% 5,823,446 shares  $444,129  
19-Mar 15:07:03


----------



## Knobby22 (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Wishful thinking!!
> 
> CMQ   $0.095    +$0.048  +102.13% 5,823,446 shares  $444,129
> 19-Mar 15:07:03




Unbelievable pump and dump.


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Unbelievable pump and dump.



Hasn't been dumped yet. Why the rise?


----------



## explod (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Falling off a bit now


----------



## Gurgler (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Unsure whether this qualifies as 'outstanding'. (my first effort at this thread)

(ACR Acrux)


----------



## explod (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some may not say not outstanding but a solid trend and the companies drug products and research is in a sound sector.  I am not qualified to give financial advice but if I was not an aggressive investor would be pleased to have it in my portfolio


----------



## nizar (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				Gurgler said:
			
		

> Unsure whether this qualifies as 'outstanding'. (my first effort at this thread)
> 
> (ACR Acrux)




Yes.
Oustanding in my opinion.


----------



## nizar (19 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UKL nice.
The breakout was last week though


----------



## CanOz (20 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Is this outstanding or what? Cup and handle pattern, long candle today on great volume. For those that hold, this .03 level should be good support and just under a good level for stops...any other comments? (i don't hold)


----------



## mu5hu (20 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IMP
33% today and went past the 200mva but couldn't hold it.
could be just a once off day with no announcement or maybe a break out from a base.


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Is this outstanding or what? Cup and handle pattern, long candle today on great volume. For those that hold, this .03 level should be good support and just under a good level for stops...any other comments? (i don't hold)




Yeah, very nice.
Half parcel on the break, and half today, nice entry with a tight stop.
I didnt trade this, but in hindsight....


----------



## CanOz (20 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeah, very nice.
> Half parcel on the break, and half today, nice entry with a tight stop.
> I didnt trade this, but in hindsight....




I picked some up today, see how it pans out.

Cheers,


----------



## 56gsa (21 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

THR

up 5% today on strong volume - now at all-time highs - strong buy depth


----------



## rico01 (21 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA is up and away


----------



## AJ_ (21 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I would say RBM has broken out today (I don't know why)


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				AJ_ said:
			
		

> I would say RBM has broken out today (I don't know why)



 A breakout is when a stock breaks out of a trend. The longer the trend and tighter the range, the better the breakout. Breaking through horizonal resistance at the same time would make a better breakout too.

So, this may be breaking out, but I'm a bit suspect at the move on no ann. Could be just day traders jumping on momentum which may not last. However, if a good ann follows then it might continue out of the trend, IMO. Jury's out for me on whether this is a true break or not.


----------



## coladuna (22 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HZN appears to have broken out of long term downtrend. 
volume has increased significantly in the last couple of sessions too.


----------



## UraniumLover (22 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

:blover: BMN AND WMT :blover:


----------



## Sweet Synergy (23 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!  IIG*

IIG has just broken all time high with nice large confirming volume


----------



## Stimpy (23 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CFE 500k resistance at 0.40 is gone, nearly 2M traded in the past ten minutes, trading at six month high.


----------



## Dukey (23 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nice job - 'Picked it like a nose' stimpy!!
CFE: 43c now on strong volume.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CEY has jumped out today up to $3.45 now taking people in around $3.23


----------



## mildew79 (23 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

pkt broke resistance earlier. blue skies ahead


----------



## alankew (23 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GGY-up about 10% today and is not too far off all time high.Recent anns http://www.glengarrynl.com.au/newsDocs/33_MtIsaUtargets.pdf (say that they are to carry out soil sampling in March).


----------



## alankew (24 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MCL-


----------



## alankew (24 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HTM


----------



## alankew (24 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DML


----------



## Dutchy3 (25 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi AK 

As requested in a PM.

DML just has not been around long enough to form up a nice basing pattern.

As a rough measure .... I need to see about 5 years worth of data in order to get comfortable from a TA perspective. In addition to been comfortable with the FA and any potential corporate actions.

So I would not venture that DML was actually a breakout for me


----------



## mildew79 (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

5 years???? Do you use monthly or yearly data then ha ha lol. I fail to see how data from 5 years ago in pdn @ 0.01 would affect making profits from pdn charts of the past year or two??? Or the past 3 months for that matter! Still, if your plan works then stick with it . Just coz I dont see the relevance doesnt mean you cant make cash, and thats what its all about


----------



## CanOz (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mildew79 said:


> pkt broke resistance earlier. blue skies ahead




"blue Skies" normally refers to no over head reistance. Given Pkt's history there is still allot of locked in holders eager to sell as the price rises. I know...i'm on the ones that bought this way back in the tech boom when i was first learning about stocks. I think i paid .33 or something like that. I don't even have the paperwork anymore....but i've been watching it as they struggle to stay afloat.

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GGY up 55%.


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SDL has taken off, , no I didn't get on in time.


----------



## chris1983 (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGM i think is outstanding now.


----------



## mildew79 (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



CanOz said:


> "blue Skies" normally refers to no over head reistance. Given Pkt's history there is still allot of locked in holders eager to sell as the price rises. I know...i'm on the ones that bought this way back in the tech boom when i was first learning about stocks. I think i paid .33 or something like that. I don't even have the paperwork anymore....but i've been watching it as they struggle to stay afloat.
> 
> Cheers,




so there is canna, so there is. posted without looking back to 2000. my mistake. im out anyhow  hope ya offset that loss with some wins back then!


----------



## CanOz (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mildew79 said:


> so there is canna, so there is. posted without looking back to 2000. my mistake. im out anyhow  hope ya offset that loss with some wins back then!




Luckily i was sensible enough at the time to only buy a few shares. I was interested to have a stake, so i would follow the share market, and not just paper trade. I actually remember i bought it on a rumour, but it was a very good lesson to me. I think i lost like $600.00. The lesson was worth thousands!

Good trading Mildew.

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I hesitate to put this in the outstanding breakout alert thread for some reason, but breaking $29.50 looks very important to me. Could test 30 bucks again.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (26 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Just about to have a sniff at $30, about time!. 

Pretty good support shown in the last few weeks for the big fella. A good indication as to the 'head attitude' of the real money in commodities during the past few weeks


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nothing like uncertain supply in the oil market to drive energy stock breakouts.


----------



## imajica (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TFE up 7% this morning.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



imajica said:


> TFE up 7% this morning



Hardly an outstanding breakout.

Needs another 15% from today's price or so at least. And 10% of that is just to get past a recent high.


----------



## bvbfan (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Dutchy3 said:


> DML just has not been around long enough to form up a nice basing pattern.




You probably need to rename the DNL code to DML if you aren't aware of the code change.


----------



## sydneysider (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Argosy AGY just hit 49 which puts it into blue sky (counting back five years).


----------



## nizar (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



CanOz said:


> Nothing like uncertain supply in the oil market to drive energy stock breakouts.





Outstanding for this one is perhaps an understatement.
Good find Can.


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> Outstanding for this one is perhaps an understatement.
> Good find Can.




Sorry, can't claim it as my own, but happy to hold for now.

Cheers,


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ABB grain broke $7.75 high of the past year. Maybe a continuation ahead.


----------



## noobs (28 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ARU into Blue Skies on Great volume!


----------



## malachii (28 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEO - a good break above 8 cents - will be interesting to see where it goes from here.  The 8 cent mark has been a bit of a barrier for quite a while now.

malachii


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



malachii said:


> PEO - a good break above 8 cents - will be interesting to see where it goes from here.  The 8 cent mark has been a bit of a barrier for quite a while now.
> 
> malachii




Nice one, good volume will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## steven1234 (28 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TRF released a positive annoucement after close today.  This should rise significantly tomorrow.


----------



## jammin (28 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BTA made a nice breakout on the up side today after 3 months consolidation(in a desdending wedge). A bit more volume would bring some conviction to the breakout.


----------



## chops_a_must (29 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AOE. Again. Lol!

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## nizar (29 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SAU.
Getting reading for next weeks SNU flat.


----------



## constable (29 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

psd thought id post b4 the close if ur keen


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KOR although the breakout happened at 95c it just continues on into Blue Skies $1.29c now

Niz not sure if SAU is outstanding, it was 75c a few weeks back


----------



## mildew79 (29 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> KOR although the breakout happened at 95c it just continues on into Blue Skies $1.29c now
> 
> Niz not sure if SAU is outstanding, it was 75c a few weeks back




1000 percent increase in volume, rising macd crossing 0, rising stochastic, above rising moving averages, 18% increase in sp????? This stock found a bottom and has obviously changed trend IMO.

Not outstanding??? I suppose if you were a long term holder...but you dont seem to be one of those YT.

KOR enjoying a great run  nice find


----------



## chops_a_must (30 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MEL looks to be going again. Sitting at all time highs now, with only 8 or 9 total sellers left. Tiny market cap and probably just going with the sector. Could be a nice one.

I wish this mob had options... it does this so often.

EDIT: Two sellers now gone with virtually no shares left on the sell side.


----------



## imajica (30 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> Hardly an outstanding breakout.
> 
> Needs another 15% from today's price or so at least. And 10% of that is just to get past a recent high.





I would say we well and truly have a breakout now!!


----------



## chops_a_must (30 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



imajica said:


> I would say we well and truly have a breakout now!!




Sure do! The volume might prove to bite it on the **** though.

I thought you were all in on INL anyway?


----------



## 123happy (30 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LYC just broke into blue sky.


----------



## billhill (31 March 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BBW appears to have broken out today.


----------



## kevro (2 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RDS on low volume again, not enough to buy for high volume. How do the charts look for RDS


----------



## Gurgler (2 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kevro said:


> How do the charts look for RDS




Kevro

Charts are not that difficult to copy - go to http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/advchart/frames/frames.asp?symb=au:rds&time=6&freq=1 for example. Right click on the picture and use "Save picture as" or similar. Uploading into the message can be done at the base of Reply section under "Manage attachments".

Interpreting them, well that's another matter. From what I hear, the MACD doesn't look too good on this. Comments anyone?


----------



## Go Nuke (2 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if anyone has said {TIL} Territory Iron Limited.

Might have missed the run though


----------



## imajica (2 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> Sure do! The volume might prove to bite it on the **** though.
> 
> I thought you were all in on INL anyway?





got a fair amount in both INL and TFE (in at 54c)

with TFE at 70 cents - we are in serious blue sky territory

keeps closing higher - with production commencing next month I can't see this one re-tracng much


----------



## nizar (2 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



imajica said:


> with production commencing next month I can't see this one re-tracng much




Thats what you said about INL  
Lesson: Just trade the price action as it comes.


----------



## surfingman (3 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CAPITAL MINING LIMITED  (CMY)
45% increase today on news of resource upgrade 88000 oz to 300 000oz gold


----------



## nizar (3 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CUL


----------



## chops_a_must (4 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WGP up 250% and climbing. Lol!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

All Ords XAO above 6020!


----------



## billhill (4 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Viridis clean energy (VIR) has broken resistance at 1.05 so far today. Its only up about 2% but its volumes are 10 times average.


----------



## chops_a_must (4 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VRE now breaking out as sell orders are getting pulled in a hurry off the resistance line. It's not yet outstanding but will be soon. The fundamentals are just too good. Tomorrow perhaps?

And AOE looks like having another run on news I can't see yet. What a stock!


----------



## chris1983 (4 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> VRE now breaking out as sell orders are getting pulled in a hurry off the resistance line. It's not yet outstanding but will be soon. The fundamentals are just too good. Tomorrow perhaps?
> 
> And AOE looks like having another run on news I can't see yet. What a stock!





Arrow are having a run!


----------



## imajica (4 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> VRE now breaking out as sell orders are getting pulled in a hurry off the resistance line. It's not yet outstanding but will be soon. The fundamentals are just too good. Tomorrow perhaps?
> 
> And AOE looks like having another run on news I can't see yet. What a stock!





I agree with you totally regarding VRE - have pulled my funds out of TFE and jumped on the VRE bandwagon - top notch fundamentals and it appears very bullish at the moment!!!


----------



## siempre33 (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Neil Charnock on exciting opportunites....excellent technical advice....

"My analysis tells me we are on the verge of an extremely exciting stage in Australian gold [resource] stocks.  I have been reporting increasing activity and volatility in these stocks as they prepare for significant lift off, many have shown excellent returns already. The lows are already far below, “the train has left the station” for some stocks however there are still some ground floor investments Down Under even at this stage of the secular gold rally.  I have passed out a report on a stock here that has a half billion of nickel at excellent grade + over $600M in gold to boot + infrastructure and all at $25M market cap… amazing!  It is not the only example either. Time to get in at base level on any of these stocks is growing short now, I expect an extension of this  rally into April -  May followed by a financial year end dip… and recovery through the third quarter to begin a strong rally.  Market forces and stock behavior are indicating this along with normal seasonal factors."

http://www.kitco.com/ind/charnock/apr042007.html


----------



## noobs (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NIA up 95% on release of Company Restructure Announcement


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



siempre33 said:


> Neil Charnock on exciting opportunites....excellent technical advice....
> 
> "My analysis tells me we are on the verge of an extremely exciting stage in Australian gold [resource] stocks.  I have been reporting increasing activity and volatility in these stocks as they prepare for significant lift off, many have shown excellent returns already. The lows are already far below, “the train has left the station” for some stocks however there are still some ground floor investments Down Under even at this stage of the secular gold rally.  I have passed out a report on a stock here that has a half billion of nickel at excellent grade + over $600M in gold to boot + infrastructure and all at $25M market cap… amazing!  It is not the only example either. Time to get in at base level on any of these stocks is growing short now, I expect an extension of this  rally into April -  May followed by a financial year end dip… and recovery through the third quarter to begin a strong rally.  Market forces and stock behavior are indicating this along with normal seasonal factors."
> 
> http://www.kitco.com/ind/charnock/apr042007.html



Siempre, why have you posted this article with no reference to the actual stock, and no ability for us to know without signing up to the newsletter? If you know, please tell. And why is it in this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Atomic5 (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RIM
I think they found something.


----------



## bigt (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



noobs said:


> NIA up 95% on release of Company Restructure Announcement




noobs, I think thats because they restructured 1:2, old closing sp was 24c ish.


----------



## noobs (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



bigt said:


> noobs, I think thats because they restructured 1:2, old closing sp was 24c ish.




Thanks BigT I was just about to put that as I just read the announcement - My Bad!


----------



## Agentm (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

cast your attention towards mls perhaps, its begining to run a little, up 9% on the rize in Zn, they also will announce increases in reserves of Zn, some news on Uranium in namibia, and there is possibly news on Sherlock bay and the nickel project both of the later have not been factored into the sp.

i recently dropped 20k on it just for fun, and i hear the run its about to take may go for a good few weeks.


----------



## Stinger (5 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



bigt said:


> noobs, I think thats because they restructured 1:2, old closing sp was 24c ish.




If you re read the announcement, restructure only takes place after sharehoder approval and this is likely to be around June. Todays rise was on the back of speculation from Andrew Forrest investing in the company.


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Probably not 'outstanding' since it's only been tracking sideways for a month, but looks to have broken out. WMT (holding)


----------



## chops_a_must (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

As expected, MCR. Up nearly 14c or just over 4%.


----------



## nizar (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERN.
Blue skies now.
This one doesnt need volume.
Disc: holding.


----------



## chops_a_must (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AOE breaking out on positive news... again. Appears to be pulling the sector up with it, and a number of the CSM stocks are now potential breakouts also. VRE also continuing its strong run today.


----------



## sampson (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEN
break out.


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sampson said:


> PEN
> break out.



Maybe, but not yet really. Old intraday high was 11 cents. If it holds by end of day at 11 then yes. Probably needs more volume too to be 'outstanding'. Maybe 'potential' breakout atm.


----------



## sampson (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGM
This one looks better


----------



## kevro (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RDS continuing on its low volume breakout. Up 10c so far (8%) with less than 22k on offer. Looks like the sat phones working.


----------



## Ken (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IGR - Integra Mining has broken out I believe above a 15 cent resistance.


----------



## nizar (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLR.


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

XAO

LOL

Everything should be breaking out today!


----------



## kevro (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JAK now in blue sky territory.

Previous high of 22.5c and currently 23.5 and rising


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Everything's breaking out, but this is more significant than some I feel. It's had a long time run down hill and recently found sand at 10 cents. Looks to have turned and just broke resistance on the turn at 14. Perhaps the break through 13 on vol was the break up, but confirmed now for me. 

All these potential breaks, and actual, could fail with market pullback of course. XAO up 1% today on....??  Concerning. 

(not holding)

(drillinto is though I think  )


----------



## adobee (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does CSS CleanSeasTuna come into this category.. It seems to be breaking out very quickly.. 90c - $1.60


----------



## nizar (10 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> XAO up 1% today on....??  Concerning.




Iv said this several times before but ill say it again.
Why does there have to be reason for a rise?
Why does there have to be reason for the market to do anything that it does?
There doesnt have to be a reason.
And even if there is - it doesnt have to make sense.
The market can remain irrational longer than you can stay solvent.


----------



## happytown (11 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

cxm - sa fe

cheers 

NB I posted this in potential breakout alerts, not outstanding (for the record) as it has a habit of retracing


----------



## Uncle Festivus (11 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the SBM thread, but it looks to be moving out of it's trend, one way or another. SBM looks to me to be about to break, after a 17 month symmetrical triangle formation. Assuming an symmetrical triangle usually implies a neutral outlook, it will mostly be dependant on it's primary product, gold, to continue to advance. Projecting forward looks to be about end of May for this pattern to resolve either way. Any TA's care to comment?


----------



## julles (11 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EXM   Rising volume and just hit .04  

I just tried to post a chart but my file is too large.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Spike on Wolf Minerals


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out MAE guys lots of strength going nowhere but up.

Not massive daily gains but consistant 3-5% per day for two weeks. Buy side strong and sell side thin.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

QGC now above 1.60 and through the ascending triangle as predicted and into blue skies.

Some huge numbers and interesting plays continuing on VRE. One to watch this afternoon. The oppies haven't moved... 2.5c discount right now...


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KMN

However, probably resistance at 70 ish.

(holding)


----------



## Uranium (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi,

Looks like AGY is moving forward at the moment.

Dom


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*MRU *finally broke out above $1 on medium volume for this stock with over a 100k buying at $1

(Strong Insto backed U stock, see thread)


----------



## Realist (12 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I've held JPR for a long time. And watched closely.

It has broken out today without question!! Anyone got a graph?


----------



## imaginator (12 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Are there any Iron Ore companies in here?


----------



## camaybay (12 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Realist said:


> I've held JPR for a long time. And watched closely.
> 
> It has broken out today without question!! Anyone got a graph?




Chart as requested.  
cheers:bier:

DYOR


----------



## constable (13 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ppp broken 22c would call it a slooow moving breakout , the oppies are are probably a better option for exposure.


----------



## 123happy (13 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SDL - fresh new high today, second leg up after broke out an eight month long side-way trading range.


----------



## dj_420 (16 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

see AGY massive re-rating underway


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> KMN
> 
> However, probably resistance at 70 ish.
> 
> (holding)



Was slight resistance at 70, but broke through pretty easy surprisingly. Second breakout through past resistance around 72-3 and all time high 75, now at 80. MACD looks great, just overbought perhaps on stochs. Time for a break maybe. 

Very unusual jump from 55 to 80 in just days...

Maybe news from Mehico or Mt Isa pending. 

(holding)


----------



## sydneysider (16 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGY ran from 75 to 1.05 this morning and now going thru a consolidation phase in the hi 80's. Was 15 cents a month ago. Can someone put up a chart and some opinions on targets? I have done the fundamentals on the AGY thread and am seeing very much higher targets.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sydneysider said:


> AGY ran from 75 to 1.05 this morning and now going thru a consolidation phase in the hi 80's. Was 15 cents a month ago. Can someone put up a chart and some opinions on targets? I have done the fundamentals on the AGY thread and am seeing very much higher targets.



No way of setting a target from here using TA, IMO. From the pennant a target price would have been 80 ish cents. From here ?? 

You need to learn how to do charts sydneysider!!


----------



## sydneysider (16 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> No way of setting a target from here using TA, IMO. From the pennant a target price would have been 80 ish cents. From here ??
> 
> You need to learn how to do charts sydneysider!!




Kennas, thank u for the posting. I found it very interesting that MACD had turned down just before the run (i was in a quandry wether to sell some but did not) and i also had short term targets taken out on to-day's run. IMHO this is one of those rare situations where the fundamentals "blow off" detriorating MACD and do not give a hoot where the short term targets are, the stock just runs and runs. I have discussed some of the fundamentals on the AGY thread, but i also think that there is a very solid amount of international "strateegery" going on behind the scenes that i will comment on later.


----------



## constable (17 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tas above 30c on huge volumes! (unheard of)


----------



## Sweet Synergy (17 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!! BPO*

BPO has broken big consolidation on huge volume, could be just about to break again.  I have a target of .076  will post chart later.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (17 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Breaking longterm saucer shape, fab confirming volume, good fundamentals ... looks good IMO!


----------



## Uranium (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hello,

Have  a look at CES large gap between buyers and sellers. My opinion only.

Dom


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Uranium said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have  a look at CES large gap between buyers and sellers. My opinion only.
> 
> Dom



Uranium, this is not a breakout. It only listed 4 days ago. A breakout is when a stock breaks a trend, either up, or down, usually accompanied by volume. This has had no time to be in any trend. You should place these types of posts in the relevant stock thread. Cheers!


----------



## Uranium (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Kennas,

I asked one of the moderators about the thread and if i could make a new thread about large price or percentage fluctuations and they told me to put it in this thread.

Cheers

Dom


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Uranium said:


> Hi Kennas,
> 
> I asked one of the moderators about the thread and if i could make a new thread about large price or percentage fluctuations and they told me to put it in this thread.
> 
> ...



OK.

Here's the chart. Not sure what range it's broken out of.  It's just going verticle for the moment. Hope you were on it!


----------



## Joe Blow (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Uranium said:


> Hi Kennas,
> 
> I asked one of the moderators about the thread and if i could make a new thread about large price or percentage fluctuations and they told me to put it in this thread.
> 
> ...




That was me... the way you described it in your PM I thought you meant a breakout. My mistake.

Breakouts should be posted here and any other price movements of interest should be posted in the thread of the stock in question. Also, please be sure to include some kind of analysis or observation about the price action to add some value to the post.


----------



## sydneysider (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGY just hit a new hi and is into blu sky at $1.095. Previous hi was $1.05 set three days ago. We are up about 22-24% for the day. Please read detailed comments in the AGY thread. Do your own independent research, based on the current technical patterns and fundamentals there is IMHO very little holding AGY back from much higher levels.


----------



## MiningGuru (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MLS

Up .09c today to 8.2c. Is about to move into blue sky territory.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



MiningGuru said:


> MLS
> 
> Up .09c today to 8.2c. Is about to move into blue sky territory.




According to a chart, previous high for MLS was 10c made on 15/12/06 so it has a fair way to go to break through that and into blue sky territory. I agree volume is heavy today and a 10% move is positive but lets not get ahead of ourselves here. It will be interesting to see if it can finish on the high for the day.


----------



## Ang (18 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LMG broke out at 3.2cents 10 minutes ago
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## chops_a_must (19 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ESG sitting on an all time EOD high. Check the CSM thread for more info.


----------



## moses (19 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Something sparkles at ARO; up 72% atm with increasing volume.


----------



## Peakey (22 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CUO broke out on 16/4 when it went through .57.

Good spike in volume above old resistance.

I was a bit distracted and didn't get in on the breakout, so I'll wait for a pullback before getting in (note to self, this thought process is good in theory but based on my track record, waiting for the pullback will mean the stock will just keep on running )


----------



## nizar (23 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Gee on the weeekend you would be thinking this thread would be going off on monday!
Oh well.

But there is a couple of standouts.

ERN. Blue skies, No volume confirmation.

DYL. Also blue skies BUT volume confirmation is there. Must be good news out 2mrw. This one tends to run before the news.


----------



## kevro (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JAK on the move again. Up 5.5c to 29c and is in blue sky territory. Drilling results are due soon from Booraloo so we are could be looking at anticipation or a leak or both IMO.


----------



## julles (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DGR strong interest again today.   Not able to post a chart since going onto broadband.. sorry


----------



## motion (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SLA is another up 27% over the past few days.. and not many people selling... from 87c to $1.15


----------



## chops_a_must (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ESG did another 5% in about 10 minutes with a tripling in the days volume. Decided to add to the holdings on this as there must be something around the corner. Haven't seen a mover like this in a while. Is well and truly in blue skies right now.

And as an adjunct to my post on ZFX last night... lol... broken through the close MA, resting on the top bollinger band... and nearly through the mid MA. Pretty bullish signals to me.

P.S. ESG's volume absolutely hammering. Sellers getting smashed and drying up. Has to be something going on.


----------



## Jimminy (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

good decision, Chops!


----------



## chris1983 (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ECH broke out awhile ago but it continues to run.  Large volume today and hardly any sellers left.


----------



## nizar (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> ESG did another 5% in about 10 minutes with a tripling in the days volume. Decided to add to the holdings on this as there must be something around the corner. Haven't seen a mover like this in a while. Is well and truly in blue skies right now.
> 
> And as an adjunct to my post on ZFX last night... lol... broken through the close MA, resting on the top bollinger band... and nearly through the mid MA. Pretty bullish signals to me.
> 
> P.S. ESG's volume absolutely hammering. Sellers getting smashed and drying up. Has to be something going on.




Yeh im very happy to be holding.
Thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## rub92me (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Blue sky has broken out like a rash. 
I'd like to receive a dollar every time someone mentions the words blue sky.


----------



## chops_a_must (24 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



rub92me said:


> Blue sky has broken out like a rash.
> I'd like to receive a dollar every time someone mentions the words blue sky.




Better not listen to Midnight Oil then. :


----------



## Holdon (25 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SLA seems to be breaking new ground. I wonder if it is as good as they say it is?


----------



## explod (26 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

And further up this morning by the pre-open, maybe it is even better than they say.  I have no real idea, just enjoying the ride at this stage


----------



## explod (26 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Jumped out at 1.24 and consider I may be lucky


----------



## nizar (26 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

THX.
Strong open and still running.
Blue skies now


----------



## chops_a_must (26 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VRE going again. At a record intraday high now, after two days of closing on the same EOD high.

Looks to have a fair amount of momentum behind it now as well. The days volume doubling in the last 10 minutes. Any close on or above 43.5c to me would be extremely bullish. It is still looking good for a while yet. 

And the options have zero time premium on them. Insane.


----------



## dj_420 (27 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UMC broken through resistance and now trading at all time highs. very little sellers left. see my charts on UMC thread, old resistance around 43 cents no up to 47. looking good. 

UMC have secured drill rig to begin their drilling campaign next month. looking good for then.


----------



## ta2693 (30 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GUL break out.
Nizar you must be very happy now. Gain at least 40% in a less than a week.


----------



## stockpile (30 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GXY has touched the dollar mark after closing at 88 cents on friday, this one is flying at the moment without any fresh announcements since Tuesday.


----------



## svensk (2 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



svensk said:


> Possibly aae?
> 
> In a long term downtrend, and has recently (over the past two days) punctured through resistance and the upper bollinger band with high volume. MACD looks decent too. Can't post a chart atm, as I'm on a public pc, but any comments would be welcome. What else would be required to confirm a break of the prevailing downtrend?




From potential breakout alert thread.

This has gained another 13% so far on heavy volume. I can't post the chart, but it does look quite nice.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NWE on a tear and a large gap up this morning and continuing to go. Massive volume traded as it is going through long term resistance.

AED through stubborn mid term resistance at 5.20 and into all time highs on good volume.

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ALB, tested highs yesterday........... breakout this morning/with volume.

A Nickler with decent fundamentals>and some Uranium prospects............not to shabby a combination


----------



## Dukey (3 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hows this ??  PES : Pure Energy Systems.
Missed the first breakout back in early April. Another one happening yesterday/today.   Seems to be in response to current CSM drilling in Tassie and new acreage awarded in Qld.   NOT holding !!


----------



## Dukey (3 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Small correction to previous post.

... HOLDing - as of a few minutes after that post. Just couldn't resist.
Got up to 51c - then fell back to close on 47. Hopefully more to come.


----------



## 123happy (3 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AUZ - broke out 11.5c today with good volume, could test all time high of 14.5c soon. hard working nickel digger, despite high operational cost, it earned more than 1mil profit last quarter, as they are taking full advantage of the high rise nickel price without hedging.


----------



## ta2693 (4 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hte 

Dear adminstrator
why did you delete my post on hte for potential breakout? Did I break some rule here?
At the time I post it is 2 cents, right now it is 2.3 cents

it is outstanding breaking out now.
breakout with huge volume.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> why do you delete my post on hte for potential breakout? Did I break some rule here?




Yes, you did. Simply posting a stock code in the Potential Breakouts thread is not good enough. All posts *must* be accompanied by some analysis.

Please read the first few posts of the Potential Breakouts thread to see what is expected.


----------



## hangseng (4 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AAR has finally moved up and in excellent fashion today. Somebody seemingly tried hard to hold it back at 5.8 but someone else had a different agenda and took all from 5.9 through to 6.4 in the last part of trading today on a volume of around 6m in minutes.

The chart says it all:

confirmed breakout from the descending triangle
Volume increase to over 10,000,000
MACD and DMI strongly turning to positive
30, 60 and 90 day MA breached 
gap created on the 28/2 almost completely taken up
Once the gap is breached the uptrend will be confirmed, as I believe will be done easily on Monday.


----------



## hangseng (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AAR breakout confirmed. Almost the total of Fridays volume traded in 35mins.

Gap now cleared and well breached.


----------



## imajica (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMX - Murchison metals has well and truly broken out - up 6.18% - I believe we are still in the process of a major re-rating


----------



## hangseng (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



hangseng said:


> AAR breakout confirmed. Almost the total of Fridays volume traded in 35mins.
> 
> Gap now cleared and well breached.




Up 12% Friday and now up 14% this morning. What a shame our banks can't provide these daily rates.


----------



## dj_420 (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UMC broken out an 15% odd, already broke out last friday as well on around 10% increase.

major re-rating, market just beginning to see UMC iron ore story


----------



## PureCoco (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GRK  Green Rock Resources at 25% up today


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Only been consolidating for a few weeks, so probably not 'outstanding' IMO, but nevertheless, another breakout this one through all time highs as well.

Probably should be quite a few of these really.....ho hum...


----------



## CanOz (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Expect to see that one in a text book Kennas. 

Cheers,


----------



## wintermute (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Well I posted BRW on the potential breakouts thread about six weeks ago (at the point circled) Today I think it earned the right to be in the Outstanding breakouts thread... I just wish I'd gotten over my jitters and bought a bundle when I mentioned it! But having said that I clocked over 100% profit today just wondering whether to follow my rule and sell half now.... or break it and hold out for some more... (I only have a small parcel unfortunately) 

It is now looking pretty overbought so a pull back is I think very likely, Seems the lonsec report + the upcomming drilling program has sparked some interest. I don't generally like it when my stocks go balistic like this, the rise over the last 4 weeks was better. probably should sell that 1/2 of my holding the more I think about it!

Tony.


----------



## chops_a_must (7 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



wintermute said:


> Seems the lonsec report + the upcomming drilling program has sparked some interest. I don't generally like it when my stocks go balistic like this, the rise over the last 4 weeks was better. probably should sell that 1/2 of my holding the more I think about it!
> 
> Tony.



Why not wait for a clear reversal before you sell? Sure, it's due for some consolidation but it does not necessarily mean it will also come down. The strength of the breakout indicates that it will go again in short order... or continue to go. 

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## wintermute (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

that's the bit I always struggle with Chops!  Usually I sell whilst it is still going up at a pre-determined point.  But in almost all cases it has continued higher. I think I'll hold off for a little while, but big gains like this make me nervous of a savage retrace!

Tony.


----------



## mildew79 (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

abu @ open today. gap up from resistance 0.185 followed by advance


----------



## mildew79 (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ogd just moved above short term consolidation. not really outstanding, indicators pretty average really. is there a breakout thread minus the "outstanding"?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mildew79 said:


> ogd just moved above short term consolidation. not really outstanding, indicators pretty average really. is there a breakout thread minus the "outstanding"?




Hi Mildew,
Have a squizz at the potential breakout one


----------



## mildew79 (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

its already broken out, just not outstanding


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Oh well start up your own thread then, 'average breakouts' by Mildew


----------



## juiceman (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Think i have a broken out alert on BSM on good volume for them.
I dont know how to cut and paste yet on this forum, so will have to look at your own charts.
PS may of missed the boat myself


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SRI - Sipa Res

Does this qualify for an outstanding yet? Something about to be announced?


----------



## stockpile (8 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SOO up 38 odd percent today on no news, released 3rd quarter report last week and there was some promising signs but this has come about rather suddenly.


----------



## dj_420 (9 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UMC again. oh yeah 100 characters.

IMO stock is undergoing major re-rating pending the drilling of high priority targets right next to BHP area C mine.


----------



## kevro (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERL up 46% in the end of day auction after gold drilling results announced at 3.55pm. Looks like a strong opening coming up with an hour to go.

Market cap only $13 million even after the late gains.

Kevro


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*YML *broken out to an all time high, 1 Million capping order smashed, bring on Carr Boyd!


----------



## bigdog (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERL is up 10 cents this morning so far

Code Last Move % Move Buyers Sellers Open High Low Volume -Value -----Last Traded 
ERL  0.42 0.100  31.25%  0.42 0.43 0.38 0.43 0.375 1,645,419 647,247 10-May 10:12:33 AM


----------



## The Mint Man (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BWN up 30%


----------



## zaskar (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MLS is up 20% today on uranium announcement.  Touched 9 cents a moment ago on highest volume in 6 months.  Typically fails at 8.3 and 8.9, so would need to hold around here and confirm tomorrow.  Anything over 10 will be all time high.


----------



## imajica (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMX - Murchison Metals - up 9.155% or 26 cents to $3.10

all time high is $3.18 so a close above this would be a clear bullish signal


----------



## trader (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CUX up 7 cents or nearly 20% only recently listed maybe time for its first run.


----------



## bigdog (10 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WOR - WORLEYPARSONS currently all 12 month time high of $29.78 up $1.61

WOR   $29.78    +$1.61  +5.72  692,401 shares $20,158,360  @ 10-May 15:43:39 

Does anyone know the reason for big increase?


----------



## Realist (11 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Realist said:


> I've held JPR for a long time. And watched closely.
> 
> It has broken out today without question!! Anyone got a graph?





ahh yeeeees.  JPR is up over 300% from when I called it as a breakout in April!   

It is up to 20.5 today, a 25% rise just today


----------



## dj_420 (11 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

dare i say it...UMC again.

UMC up 16 cents, woah! this one just keeps running and running.

drilling set to start in next week or so, and UMC keep identifying more and more hidden iron ore targets previously not known.


----------



## paperclip (11 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDO........ has broken out.
'08 EPS of $0.085 X industry PE (20) could see this stock reach $1.70
'09 EPS of $0.132 X industry PE (20) could see this stock reach $2.60
current share price $0.82cents
appreciate anyone else's thoughts thou

cheers PC


----------



## nizar (11 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MEO.


----------



## bigdog (11 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> MEO.




nizar <100 characters!


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



bigdog said:


> nizar <100 characters!




The 100 character minimum only applies to the stock sub-forums... Stocks A-H etc.

Cheers


----------



## kevro (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RMI looks like its heading up today. Currently aroung the 12 month highs and the indicative opening shows it will be opening up around 7c, up from previous close of 6.3c.

Currently frilling Wowo Gap in PNG and Halleys with RDS.


----------



## imajica (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMX - Murchison Metals

up 9% to an all time high of $3.54

I believe we are in uncharted blue sky territory now


----------



## mobcat (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BYR is showing all the signs for a big run on spec atm ann on kal gold u tenaments are causing big intrest in this under the radar play but rumours are starting to bulid on this one and the SP is following them up 40% since friday arvo could be a nice trade check it out  

     Happy days 
               Mobcat


----------



## zaskar (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

can't seem to find exs anywhere and thought I'd bring up.  this has doubled in price over the past 6 months and is now at an all time high.  not holding...


----------



## Sweet Synergy (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!  BYR*

BYR  is breaking a channel today with really good volume


----------



## PureCoco (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GWV  Global Wine Ventures Limited 37.5%.  They do not have a thread here though they have been on my watch list for a while.  PJ Morgan have over 17Million shares.  I think the price is still a little high.  Can some one do analysis I have no chart software.  Thanks


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MHL - Monitor Energy - up 20% to 4c in very heavy trade.

Just had an announcement of aquiring a uranium exploration project in the Kyrgyz Republic.

Sell side looking thin, with some very big trades going through.


----------



## explod (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GME announcement on its nickel development in WA.   Up over 20% with larger orders now moving in


----------



## CanOz (14 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think this qualifies as 'outstanding', text book ascending triangle.

I wonder what all the fuss was for...ann?

Cheers,


----------



## sydneysider (15 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDM hitting a new hi at 36. Gapped up in morning trading on hi volume. PDM is a tight float and now has Warick Grigor of Far East Capital behind it. See PDM thread for more comments.


----------



## Pommiegranite (15 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sydneysider said:


> PDM hitting a new hi at 36. Gapped up in morning trading on hi volume. PDM is a tight float and now has Warick Grigor of Far East Capital behind it. See PDM thread for more comments.




36?? Is that a prediction??  


I still have them at 32 and trading hasn't started yet.


----------



## nizar (15 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Pommiegranite said:


> 36?? Is that a prediction??
> 
> 
> I still have them at 32 and trading hasn't started yet.




He did mention new *high*.
Not the closing price.
Higher highs and higher lows is the definition of an uptrend so it all looks good.


----------



## Kipp (16 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CUE- one of Dutchys picks... just broke 12 month resistance of 16c.  Not one I follow (outside the charts) so I dont know any fundamental reason behind the break, no recent anncts either.


----------



## nizar (16 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NWE and THX were both outstanding bluesky breaks yesterday.
NWE more so, the volume was there.


----------



## explod (16 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Kipp said:


> CUE- one of Dutchys picks... just broke 12 month resistance of 16c.  Not one I follow (outside the charts) so I dont know any fundamental reason behind the break, no recent anncts either.




Oil price has been firming the last few days.  A director purchased a further 80,000 shares on market on 7th may.   Notice a number of energy sector climbing of late.  Others similar on charts like this and fav's of mine, THX and ESG.

It took me less than two minutes to research this, if you are going to share trade you need to get information and fast.  Charts are great as far as they go but fundamental research will stop you from being involved in what may become a dud.

Any semblance of fact may be an illusion


----------



## bigdog (16 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MEE Metex -- what a finish for the day with high of 20 cents and finish of 19.5 cents up 5.5 cents or 35.7% and biggest volume for 12 months of 13,001,485 shares 

MEE $0.19 +$0.05 +35.71% high of $0.20 and low of $0.13 13,001,485 shares $2,059,847 16-May 16:10:03 

The last trade spoilt 20 cent finish!

Time---- Price --Vol ---Value 
16:10:03 0.1900 5,245 996.55 
15:59:59 0.2000 10,000 2,000.00 
15:59:59 0.1950 35,000 6,825.00 
15:59:57 0.1900 20,000 3,800.00 

Date ------ Close -Volume (past eight days trading)
16-May-07 0.190 13,001,485
15-May-07 0.140 1,181,410
14-May-07 0.150 5,173,848
11-May-07 0.120 620,000
10-May-07 0.130 489,936
09-May-07 0.130 796,721
08-May-07 0.130 335,251
07-May-07 0.135 905,000


----------



## paperclip (17 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CNM
on its latest announcement: Preliminary Proposal for CETO Wave Farm

green energy by 2009 or 2012!


----------



## chops_a_must (17 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



paperclip said:


> CNM
> on its latest announcement: Preliminary Proposal for CETO Wave Farm
> 
> green energy by 2009 or 2012!



I think the more attractive thing is the zero emission desalination. But either is great as the power produced is quite cheap.

But yeah, bummer for me. I was hoping they wouldn't do something like this before I got in before the election.

The sell side looks very thin, and with the upcoming election sure to focus on the technology these guys have, it looks to be onwards and upwards for sure... Well done to all holders.


----------



## bigdog (18 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JRV Jervois Mining up 36% in 75 minutes with 101 million shares traded

JRV   $0.03    +$0.008  +36.36%  101,310,967 shares $ 2,660,320  18-May 11:15:02 

ASX ann today

18-05-2007 10:32 AM JRV Technical Visit - Guandong Guang Ye 18 May 2007
http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/sho...idsID=00722178

Re: Technical Visit – Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co. Ltd
Delegates of Chinese investment company, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd (‘Guang Ye’), reached agreement with Jervois Mining Limited to move to a formal joint venture for the possible future development of the Young nickel laterite project in NSW. A delegation from Guang Ye recently concluded a ten day study tour of the Young project and Jervois Mining’s Bullabulling gold project in Western Australia.


----------



## djones (21 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NWE


----------



## zaskar (21 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hi all. AUZ is now up 43% at an all time high on price and volume on the back of drill results from blair.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *YML* 600k so far and up to 47c more buy depth and it'll be outstanding
> 
> With 15m tradeable between public 600k = 5% of tradebale shares as volume






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *YML* after ecently breaking out to an all time high of 42c has consolidated the last few days in a 36c-42c channel,
> 
> Today has broken up to 44c, could become outsatnding very quickly




*YML * Clearly outstanding now hit a high of 58c


----------



## paperclip (21 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BOS..............Biosignal technology effective against corrosive bacteria.
broke out friday upto a high of .18cents.....retracing today but has IMO huge growth potential from these levels.

cheers PC


----------



## drmb (21 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



bigdog said:


> JRV Jervois Mining up 36% in 75 minutes with 101 million shares traded JRV   $0.03    +$0.008  +36.36%  101,310,967 shares $ 2,660,320  18-May 11:15:02  ASX ann today
> 18-05-2007 10:32 AM JRV Technical Visit - Guandong Guang Ye 18 May 2007
> http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/sho...idsID=00722178
> Re: Technical Visit – Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co. Ltd
> Delegates of Chinese investment company, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd (‘Guang Ye’), reached agreement with Jervois Mining Limited to move to a formal joint venture for the possible future development of the Young nickel laterite project in NSW. A delegation from Guang Ye recently concluded a ten day study tour of the Young project and Jervois Mining’s Bullabulling gold project in Western Australia.



That was a mistaken ann by JRV imo!!! The Chinese never ever move that fast!!! The delegation to Aust would not imo have been able to issue such a declaration without first reporting to the bosses in China, and in fact JRV came out with an amended ann about 1 hour later, please read carefullly the small change: "Delegates of Chinese investment company, Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management Co Ltd (‘Guang Ye’), reached agreement with Jervois Mining Limited to *continue negotiation *towards a formal joint venture for the possible future development of the Young nickel laterite project in SW." 21 May cot - JRV 0.025 0.026 0.026 -0.003 0.030 0.031 0.025 108,199,518


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



djones said:


> NWE



This is damn outstanding now. Not just a short term break this one. Looks to being considerably rerated. Clearly broken long term resistance at 20-21 ish, and now breaking up out of medium term channel trend.  

Starting to reach into overbought on stochs, but could hold there for a little while. 

(holding)


----------



## nizar (22 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas look at their presentation this morning for NWE.
Page 17 **Value of royalty worth more than current market cap**
 Gotta love director ramps, LOL.

Also, AIM and BLR looking the goods.
Especially the latter, 4-year highs if she closes above 30c. Iv got a few.


----------



## Agentm (22 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VIL  up 43% today on some great volume..


----------



## imajica (22 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AED up over 8% and hitting an all time high

looking very bullish indeed - volume is good also

here is a chart


----------



## namkey (22 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry I didn't bring this one to you yesterday, was too busy yelling at BCI. At least it's confirmed now.


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADS - multiple Cu + projects in Saudi, but only own a fraction of them. 

Not really 'outstanding' yet, but looks to be a 'OK' breakout. 

However, it has poked it's head up through 20 before only to bob back down.


----------



## chops_a_must (22 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I guess everyone is sick of hearing about my children in AED and NWE breaking out, so here is another one of mine, AOE.

I think we can call this one outstanding now. Set a new intraday high and looks like it will close at an all time EOD high, on its daily high. The volume looks OK... nothing special, but the close today and open tomorrow will tell the story.

The fibs all line up well... with targets at 2.26, 2.46 and 2.50. To me these are quite achievable given the companies reserves and earnings capability. (See the AOE thread for more charts and details etc.)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> ADS - multiple Cu + projects in Saudi, but only own a fraction of them.
> 
> Not really 'outstanding' yet, but looks to be a 'OK' breakout.
> 
> However, it has poked it's head up through 20 before only to bob back down.



Kennas I picked this up tonight while searching. It looks interesting and I would like to see it hold above 20 just like you. an overbought stocchie is not much to go by and quite limiting if followed. follow through of buyers.


----------



## Oracle (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLR not the best breakout but still a nice breakout, MACD crossed over and decent volume should be an interesting day


----------



## nizar (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not the best breakout?
Looks outstanding to me BLR, volume confirmation is there and its a blue sky break as well.

Other nice one is PPP.
Longterm chart below.


----------



## alankew (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GSE-posted this yesterday in the potential breakouts.Was waiting for it to hold above 14c.Now confirmed i think with better volume.Did have a chart but cant find it


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> ADS - multiple Cu + projects in Saudi, but only own a fraction of them.
> 
> Not really 'outstanding' yet, but looks to be a 'OK' breakout.
> 
> However, it has poked it's head up through 20 before only to bob back down.



Ended up at 23 cents on volume. No anns. Surplus on the bid side this am. Doesn't look like it'll gap up, but buying interest still there.


----------



## imajica (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AED already up 5 % this morning to $7.05

definite blue sky territory now


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



imajica said:


> AED already up 5 % this morning to $7.05
> 
> definite blue sky territory now



Ima, AED isn't really breaking out, it's just been going up since it did break out at about $5.10 ish. Please don't use this thread to ramp a stock. I think the day by day commentary with some more detailed analysis and discussion could be contained in the individual stock thread. Good work with AED, having a great run. Cheers, kennas


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*GGG up a lazy 600%

GGGO a lazy 1300%*


----------



## clowboy (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *GGG up a lazy 600%
> 
> GGGO a lazy 1300%*




yea,

okay if you owned them yesterday?

Or did you?


----------



## nizar (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



clowboy said:


> yea,
> 
> okay if you owned them yesterday?
> 
> Or did you?




Of course he holds.
This man goes for multiples, not percentages.
Hes one of the 5% that REALLY CLEAN UP.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> Of course he holds.
> This man goes for multiples, not percentages.
> Hes one of the 5% that REALLY CLEAN UP.




I wish Niz, I really do wish that were so, I don't understand how GGG pulled off such a deal


Even though its an outstanding breakout I'd remind punters of the over exuberance re CDU


----------



## CanOz (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

For those that trade CFD's, or just have loads of cash, here's an outstanding breakout.

Another great spot from the man from Noosa, was featured on last nights analysis.

Cheers,


----------



## mickqld (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SSC up 20% highest 1 day volume 43.5 million with half an hour to go. 30% up on its previous high.


----------



## hangseng (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mickqld said:


> SSC up 20% highest 1 day volume 43.5 million with half an hour to go. 30% up on its previous high.




46.2 million and rising.

Absolutely excellent grades of Zn and Ag as well, with announcement pending shortly.


----------



## Bluesky (23 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hello all, my first post here.
There's another breakout today but couldnt find the *MWE - Mawson West *thread.


Up 5c today from .24c to .29c and closed at 3 yr high.

Check it out


----------



## steven1234 (25 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CQT has broken out today on price and volume.  Looks positive for a run up to 1.25 based on the flag formation.  How far would this have run today if the market was stronger?  

Rumors are that good news in about to be released.


----------



## Oracle (28 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Interesting breakout on ERN with no news, Up 11.11 % today, decent volume picked towards the end of the afternoon, MACD crossed over.


----------



## nizar (28 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERN very nice.

ESG even better. Volume confirmation is there. Pure candle.


----------



## Lachlan6 (28 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What about (EPG) on the weekly. Has been consolidating since August last year and today broke through strong overhead resistance. Smallish volume, but still the highest since Feb. Very attractive chart.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (29 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MAE is smashing it clearly bullish ahead of expected income from gas sales gone up almost 100% in 2 months and overlooked by alot of traders.

Check out the graph should hit blue sky very soon


----------



## sydneysider (29 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PDZ went this morning from 66 and hit a new hi at 82 on spectacular zinc grades 36 to 67% within a mineralized multi kilometer structure. Could be a very major find. Technicals are into blu sky


----------



## Caliente (29 May 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MPO performance today was outstanding - quality ann. and immense volumes pushed through (~60m).


----------



## nizar (1 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VRE.
Volume confirmation is there.

(ESG looks the goods but more a continuation pattern with the breakout on monday).


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This is just an OK short term breakout. Upgraded from OK potential breakout.


----------



## Gurgler (1 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Am I right in saying TIS has broken out of a downward channel?

Finished on 0.61 BTW


----------



## Mousie (1 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LML heads into next Monday on the week's high of 25c.


----------



## nizar (1 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Gurgler said:


> Am I right in saying TIS has broken out of a downward channel?




Bloody oath!


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Gurgler said:


> Am I right in saying TIS has broken out of a downward channel?
> 
> Finished on 0.61 BTW



Awesome chart. Love where the indicators are. Cheers!


----------



## nizar (1 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BHP.
We dont get many top100 stocks mentioned in this thread, but it is a blue sky close.

Maybe time for market sentiment to switch back into mining/minerals sector?

It is a bit ironic that we are in a massive commodity boom and BHP and RIO are (one of) the cheapest stocks on the market.


----------



## legs (2 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> BHP.
> We dont get many top100 stocks mentioned in this thread, but it is a blue sky close.
> 
> Maybe time for market sentiment to switch back into mining/minerals sector?
> ...




Look at the Bollinger squeeze happening here and what happened last few squeezes... looks like another breakout.


----------



## nizar (4 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Nice to see continution of the BHP breakout.

One that broke out this morning on volume and into blue skies is MEO.
(I must say that iv been holding since the blue sky big volume break at .87 )


----------



## Gurgler (4 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CAZ has broken - with volume. No ann's so far.


----------



## trader (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SSC huge breakout up nearly 20 % and no letting up @ the moment.


----------



## savtin (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I would call GTP a breakout on good volume.................broke out of the $2.40 resisitance yesterday.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MAE it was 70 c two weeks ago pushing 1.40 now almost 10% gain everyday


----------



## TheAbyss (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PPP - high volume and in blue sky. currently at .27 and going higher as they reach production stage later this month.


----------



## Gurgler (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A question re GGP: Do you regard this as a breakout having occurred now or back on 21 May? (or neither, hanging out for 0.36+)


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Gurgler said:


> A question re GGP: Do you regard this as a breakout having occurred now or back on 21 May? (or neither, hanging out for 0.36+)



IMO, more like now. The one in May came up to previous highs at 27 ish cents. Until it broke that horizontal resistance, I wouldn't have thought it had broken the downward trend. It's still a little tenuous IMO. 35 ish cents will be a challenge too.


----------



## adobee (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out MAE..
this is off the hook they cant make the graph tall enough!!


----------



## thierry (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMX has closed above 4.00.. 

I believe this will classify it as a breakout? 

Strong buying at the end of the day..


----------



## doctorj (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

How's this for a textbook example of a gap through resistance, retest then going on its way?

Technically, could be a little late for those not already aboard, but serves as a good example of what we're after in this thread.


----------



## rub92me (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Spot the stock code. Is that the chart for FAR doctorj?


----------



## CanOz (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



doctorj said:


> How's this for a textbook example of a gap through resistance, retest then going on its way?
> 
> Technically, might be a little late for those not already aboard, but there's a reasonable arguement for fundamental value for a while yet.




"Jumped the creek"

A great entry would have been that retest!

Cheers,


----------



## doctorj (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



rub92me said:


> Spot the stock code.



Doesn't really matter what it is (that's why I blocked out the ticker & the price), it was just an indication of the types of opportunities offered in breakout trading for those trying to work out if something they're looking at (a) is a breakout and therefore (b) worthy to post here.


----------



## rub92me (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



doctorj said:


> Doesn't really matter what it is (that's why I blocked out the ticker & the price), it was just an indication of the types of opportunities offered in breakout trading for those trying to work out if something they're looking at (a) is a breakout and therefore (b) worthy to post here.




Fair enough, and it's a great breakout. But then your statement: ..'but there's a reasonable argument for fundamental value for a while yet' is a bit hard to validate


----------



## doctorj (5 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Uh oh.  Got me there.  Will edit the post


----------



## Lachlan6 (6 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out (FCN). Broken out nicely today. Will get in just before close today.


----------



## chops_a_must (12 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CNM definitely an outstanding breakout again today. An all time EOD close, on decent volume. The sell side looks incredibly thin. Have a target of 20c on it, but if the sell side continues to thin like it has, I might revise that upwards. CNM chart attached.

VRE came close to another outstanding breakout today. Set a new intraday high, but failed at a new EOD high. Was strange trading throughout the day on it though, and it appeared as if it was being held down. Lots of apparently small trades going through on the down side. Big volume though, on news of mining commencing at Carnilya Hill in July. And given this one has a history of technicals lagging fundamentals, it might be close to watch. For now a potential breakout through short term resistance at 52c.

NWE another potential breakout. More written about this in the NWE thread though.


----------



## nizar (12 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Chops.
NWE and VRE should be placed in the POTENTIAL breakout thread at best.

But i guess this thread is a good opportunity to ramp ey 

If any of mine deserve a mention here its CVN and ESG.


----------



## chops_a_must (12 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> Chops.
> NWE and VRE should be placed in the POTENTIAL breakout thread at best.
> 
> But i guess this thread is a good opportunity to ramp ey
> ...



Nup. Just couldn't be bothered making two posts.

ESG needs a lot more volume. But it has bounced off a fib level which looks promising. So here's hoping.


----------



## drasicjazz (12 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DGR finisched at 0.4 and looks like to get ready for another run
have a look at the charts...


----------



## nizar (12 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



drasicjazz said:


> DGR finisched at 0.4 and looks like to get ready for another run
> have a look at the charts...




The most textbook chart iv seen in ages.
Looks to me like its gonna go big time.


----------



## Des Nukem (13 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Check out AAR - up from 0.095 Fri to 0.115 yesterday on no news and word is there's still plenty of steam left in it - especially if an announcement comes through.


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Des Nukem said:


> Check out AAR - up from 0.095 Fri to 0.115 yesterday on no news and word is there's still plenty of steam left in it - especially if an announcement comes through.



Des, this was a short term breakout yesterday, in an upward trend, so it was a good break up. Yesterday. Today it's not breaking anywhere so far, except for perhaps continuing the break. 

Where did you hear 'the word' from in regard this having 'pleanty of steam left', and why? If you can't provide this information, please do not state these types of things on the forum. It is considered ramping. 

Cheers.


----------



## Des Nukem (13 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry, kennas. I'm relatively new to trading. Was reading the predicted targets in the HotCopper forum and got excited. Just wanted to make people aware of the stock.


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Des Nukem said:


> Sorry, kennas. I'm relatively new to trading. Was reading the predicted targets in the HotCopper forum and got excited. Just wanted to make people aware of the stock.



Thanks Des, no drama. Just be aware this is a very different place than HC. You will actually find people giving analysis and justification behind their opinions. Any sp predictions need to come with some attempted technical or fundamental analysis. Even if it's brief! All the best.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm surprised no one posted FWL as an outstanding breakout,

Has broken 33c (previous high) and closed very strong today on record volume,

Tightly held by top 20, tomorrow should be interesting


----------



## j4mesa (14 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

because that's belongs to you who first found the FWL gem, you should be the one to get the credit.......


----------



## gresim25 (14 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

chops-a-must....ver nice call & chart on CNM. entered the trade at 15...moved stop loss to 15 today...it's all in the hand of gods now....sell side is thining out...lovely lovely trade I must say...

thx again

Greg


----------



## chops_a_must (14 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> But i guess this thread is a good opportunity to ramp ey



Believe me now? Hehehe.

CNM up 3c or 20% again today. Lifted my target because of this.


----------



## tech/a (14 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*Chops* was about to post CNM beat me to it.

IRC nice as well.
MPO and TEY others.


----------



## chicken8 (14 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FNT is on the verge of breaking out

rose 15% today and is at a 6 month high.

announcement to come on monday


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chicken8 said:


> FNT is on the verge of breaking out
> 
> rose 15% today and is at a 6 month high.
> 
> announcement to come on monday



Chicken8, this is for OUTSTANDING breakouts, not things that just might breakout.  I agree though, that it might breakout, but why do you think?


----------



## nizar (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MUR.
Ascending triangle breakout and a half!
3mil volumes in the last half hour on the break (daily average about 1mil).

Very textbook.


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> MUR.
> Ascending triangle breakout and a half!
> 3mil volumes in the last half hour on the break (daily average about 1mil).
> 
> Very textbook.



Thanks Niz. Yes good break at the moment on volume. Indicators all say 'look here'.  

Still intra day though, needs to close above 14 EOD. It's spiked up like that a couple of times before and failed. Just holding above .135 might be good too.


----------



## j4mesa (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Niz and Sean,

I saw MUR has got an intra day slight resistance of 14.5c.
If it breaks through this,I guess we can see some movement upwards


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

(TMR) breaking out today. Will probably only enter at end of the day if it can close near its highs. But big volume, and looking good.


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry forgot to past chart (and have to fill up 100 characters), soo..... How bout those Bombers hey should have Ports measure on the weekend.


----------



## nizar (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AUZ.
Volume confirmation is there


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Lachlan6 said:


> Sorry forgot to past chart (and have to fill up 100 characters), soo..... How bout those Bombers hey should have Ports measure on the weekend.



Don't need it for this thread Lachy, and go Bombers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he he


----------



## smoothsatin (15 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Lachlan6 said:


> Sorry forgot to past chart (and have to fill up 100 characters), soo..... How bout those Bombers hey should have Ports measure on the weekend.




I bought TMR at .225 last friday when they found a higher support again, looks a classic ascending triangle, and is breaking at the stage of the triangle that tends to be most bullish (i.e. the middle), ideally it will close .28+


----------



## nizar (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AOE looking the goods.
BLue sky break 

But no volume yet -- but we'll see what happens when the professionals get back from lunch


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> AOE looking the goods.
> BLue sky break
> 
> But no volume yet -- but we'll see what happens when the professionals get back from lunch



Would you call it an outstanding 'breakout' though Niz. It looks to be in a general uptrend and has only been consolidating for 2 weeks. There wasn't really that much resistance established at $3.00 - it had only tried to breach it once. The more resistance the more 'outstanding' the break. It's just pushing on to all time highs for mine and if O&G remains the flavour of the month will probably keep going along with the rest of the sector. Having a great run though, good work.


----------



## Kremmen (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Uranium said:


> Have  a look at CES large gap between buyers and sellers. My opinion only.




Having settled into a slight downward trend, CES looked like it really was about to break out on Thursday. ... then they went into a trading halt for a possible takeover.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks like I get the honour of announcing it!
*
FNT!!!!!!!!*

Breakout on record volume, todays volume was about 40% of the issued capital, impressive to say the least!


----------



## Love Zn (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Looks like I get the honour of announcing it!




Or have a look above at Chicken8's post 1507   Even told you when announcement was coming out


----------



## chris1983 (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Looks like I get the honour of announcing it!
> *
> FNT!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Breakout on record volume, todays volume was about 40% of the issued capital, impressive to say the least!




Good pick there YT.  I wouldnt be holding long on FNT though.  Could do what MGO did.  Could have a quick fall back after the announcement.


----------



## 1stunnedmullet (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> AUZ.
> Volume confirmation is there




Disappointing close for this one, new high then finished off below its friday close..21 is key, support round 18

*check out october 23 and 24..identical to what happend today


----------



## alankew (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KSX-how about a separate thred for horses that have already bolted lol.Anyone think this has any steam left in it still


----------



## alankew (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ICP-careful how you say it lol,couple of days late


----------



## alankew (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

xgop-chart not attached as it I am a cheapskate so have delayed data from IC but volume today is substantially increased,if anyone can post an updated chart would be appreciated


----------



## Lachlan6 (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

(ALK) has broken out of short term resistance today on an announcement. Got set at 42c. Looks like it may now start to retrace back to old highs. Furthermore importantly today it has broken through the 38.2% retracement from all time highs in 03 to the extended double bottom in 05 and 06. Looking good.


----------



## Jimminy (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ESG is gathering some serious momentum on a quiet day for other CSM plays. Up to 58c as I type.


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Jimminy said:


> ESG is gathering some serious momentum on a quiet day for other CSM plays. Up to 58c as I type.




What trading range has this broken out of? 

Breakout by definition means a stock has to break out of a trading range. 

The only real semi outstanding breakout here might have been at 35 cents.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AXM -volume is a little weak but has busted the third flat spot in last 2 months.

I am not a chartist DYOR


----------



## Jimminy (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Guys, what trading range has this broken out of?



If you watch this stock you know its breaking out regardless of definitions and trading range....


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Jimminy said:


> If you watch this stock you know its breaking out regardless of definitions and trading range....



That's just rubbish. Please learn what a breakout is. Any further posting of stocks in this thread which are not at least close to an 'outstanding breakout' will be removed without notice and incur an infraction for ramping.


----------



## chops_a_must (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> That's just rubbish. Please learn what a breakout is. Any further posting of stocks in this thread which are not at least close to an 'outstanding breakout' will be removed without notice and incur an infraction for ramping.



Having a bad day Kennas? Haven't looked at this stock before?

It is clearly a breakout. It might not have broken out of its trading range... but it has countered minor resistance at about 55c, and a potential reversal. So being up 10% in a day after consolidation to me qualifies it as a breakout.


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> Having a bad day Kennas? Haven't looked at this stock before?
> 
> It is clearly a breakout. It might not have broken out of its trading range... but it has countered minor resistance at about 55c, and a potential reversal. So being up 10% in a day after consolidation to me qualifies it as a breakout.



It was touching 55 cents for 3 days. OUTSTANDING? It's just going up and up. If you class this as an 'outstanding' breakout, then we'd be posting just about every stock on the ASX up here! As far as this is concerned it's had about 4 periods of very minor consolidation since 'breaking out' at about 35 cents. Come on Chops! The purpose of this thread is to identify OUTSTANDING breakouts. The reason being that stocks normally run quite hard after breaking significant resistance. This has not met significant resistance. And if you post up a stock everytime it hits an alltime high, as I said, the entire ASX would have been up here over the past month.


----------



## chops_a_must (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> It was touching 55 cents for 3 days. OUTSTANDING? It's just going up and up. If you class this as an 'outstanding' breakout, then we'd be posting just about every stock on the ASX up here! As far as this is concerned it's had about 4 periods of very minor consolidation since 'breaking out' at about 35 cents. Come on Chops! The purpose of this thread is to identify OUTSTANDING breakouts. The reason being that stocks normally run quite hard after breaking significant resistance. This has not met significant resistance. And if you post up a stock everytime it hits an alltime high, as I said, the entire ASX would have been up here over the past month.



But what do you call significant resistance? If you put that parameter on every stock, no-one would be able to post stocks in this thread. I wouldn't have been able to put CNM in here, as it was still "trending", albeit up 30 something percent in a day.

And to accuse someone of ramping over this? I think that's a bit rich. Me, Niz, Jimminy and Chris1983 to a lesser extent, have been following and commenting on these stocks for months. But we'd be the only ones. No-one was listening to us then, why would we care now?

But if you don't think stocks that are breaking even short term resistance can be placed here, you are going to end up with a heap of breakout threads. Blue sky break outs, equalateral triangle break outs, descending wedge breakouts, bouncing off bottom trend line breakouts, ascending triangle breakouts etc etc.


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> But what do you call significant resistance? If you put that parameter on every stock, no-one would be able to post stocks in this thread. I wouldn't have been able to put CNM in here, as it was still "trending", albeit up 30 something percent in a day.
> 
> And to accuse someone of ramping over this? I think that's a bit rich. Me, Niz, Jimminy and Chris1983 to a lesser extent, have been following and commenting on these stocks for months. But we'd be the only ones. No-one was listening to us then, why would we care now?
> 
> But if you don't think stocks that are breaking even short term resistance can be placed here, you are going to end up with a heap of breakout threads. Blue sky break outs, equalateral triangle break outs, descending wedge breakouts, bouncing off bottom trend line breakouts, ascending triangle breakouts etc etc.



Chops, there and breaks and there are 'outstanding breakouts'. Don't you agree that there is a difference? You are right the stock broke up to an alltime high, so it's a matter of judgement as to whether something is a break, or a short term break, or a significant breakout. The definition of what is outstanding is always a source of conjecture I suppose. 

The reason I responded as I did was to this:



Jimminy said:


> If you watch this stock you know its breaking out regardless of definitions and trading range....




Regardless of definitions and trading ranges? I asked a legitimate question that required some brief justification of why ESG was a 'significant breakout'. If I had have got a reasonable response then the outcome might have been different.


----------



## Lachlan6 (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

True, true. Resistance everyone, must have at least some. I was even a litle reluctant in posting the (ALK) chart here and that has obvious resistance. A breakout is a 'break' through a previous price region proving in the past to be bloody hard to get through. Anyway dont forget if you are unsure, there are always individual threads open for each stock to post it.


----------



## alankew (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RVR-already posted on apropriate thread but YT strikes again.Up26% today on good volume but not oustanding but more importantly is into blue sky now


----------



## greggy (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> Having a bad day Kennas? Haven't looked at this stock before?
> 
> It is clearly a breakout. It might not have broken out of its trading range... but it has countered minor resistance at about 55c, and a potential reversal. So being up 10% in a day after consolidation to me qualifies it as a breakout.




Hi chops a must,

Please give Kennas, the unpaid volunteer, a break.  He does a damn good job trying to keep ASFers like myself in line. I better go now before I get whipped!!  I agree with him that its not an outstanding breakout. 
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



greggy said:


> Hi chops a must,
> 
> Please give Kennas, the unpaid volunteer, a break.  He does a damn good job trying to keep ASFers like myself in line. I better go now before I get whipped!!  I agree with him that its not an outstanding breakout.
> DYOR



 :whip

EOD chart on this actually looks more significant. LOL. Could be argued to be a very good break, depending on how you draw your resistance lines. Those owning it will probably call it outstanding. 

I stand by the earlier call when it was at 58. :

Would have been nice to have a reasonable conversation about it then.


----------



## chops_a_must (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> :whip
> 
> EOD chart on this actually looks more significant. LOL. Could be argued to be a very good break, depending on how you draw your resistance lines. Those owning it will probably call it outstanding.
> 
> ...



Well... it hasn't done 10% in a day since it was in the 30s. That's why Jimminy I think said you wouldn't realise that unless you followed the stock.

All the conversation about it is in my CSM thread and in the ESG thread kennas.

But to continue, if you are going to take such a hard line against "breakouts", we need to clarify what an outstanding breakout means. What exact percentages are we talking about? That qualifies it as a breakout, and the exact timeframes where resistance needs to be encountered in. 

Otherwise we probably need another thread for plain breakouts.


----------



## professor_frink (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> Well... it hasn't done 10% in a day since it was in the 30s. That's why Jimminy I think said you wouldn't realise that unless you followed the stock.
> 
> All the conversation about it is in my CSM thread and in the ESG thread kennas.
> 
> ...




perhaps if Jimminy had of mentioned this in the first place, he might have received a better response.

It would be a good idea for anyone that is considering posting in this thread to have a quick look at the very first post made- it will give everyone a good idea of what the thread was intended to be looking at(chart-wise).

It was never meant to be a vehicle for people on the forum to plug a stock they hold when it has a good day, which is exactly how Jimminy's post looked earlier today.

The whole point of the thread was to alert people to companies that had broken out of a long lasting downtrend/trading range, something that I don't think ESG even remotely qualifies for.


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chops_a_must said:


> But to continue, if you are going to take such a hard line against "breakouts", we need to clarify what an outstanding breakout means. What exact percentages are we talking about? That qualifies it as a breakout, and the exact timeframes where resistance needs to be encountered in.



I agree, and I think we have gone through this at least three times before while I've been here. 

Breakout. Here is a definition:



> *Breakout:* Price of a security emerging from a previous trading pattern. The new price "breaks out" above the high (or below the low) trading pattern lines that enclose all other prices for that security in the preceding period. Breakouts are used by technical analysts to predict substantial upside or downside movement.




So, on the scale of crappy breakout through to OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT (in capitals) we should consider what might make something an awesome breakout. One of the best breakouts that you can imagine. Something OUTSTANDING. Insert other superlatives as desired. 

What do you think?

My immediate thoughts are:

Breaking significant resistance either horizontal and/or upward trend line. 
The resistance points should probably be have tested over an extended period of time, each time failing. Maybe over weeks and/or months.
The points of resistance should probably number at least three, seperated by time.
The break through the resistance should be a significant percentage and on increased volume. Approximately 5-10%, depending on the previous volitility of the stock. The more volatile, the greater the % gain required.
The break should be measured EOD.
To be confirmed the break should be tested on subsequent days, unless a breakaway gap is present. 
Only when the significant resistance is confirmed as support, or the stock significantly runs away, can the break be truly classified as a 'break'. 

Anything else?

Or, will we never have a breakout again?


----------



## doctorj (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Chops, I think now there is plenty of content detailing what we consider to be "on topic" in this thread. Kennas has gone to great lengths to explain his moderation.

All future posts that are directed at Kennas on this topic will be deleted without warning. This thread needs to get back on topic - so people, it's time to get back to identifying more Outstanding Breakouts.

Happy trading.


----------



## tech/a (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ALK


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> ALK



Pass.


----------



## reece55 (19 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> ALK




Nice one Tech, any geo's wanna give us the low down on the drilling results - they look pretty good to me, but I don't profess to be an expert...

Cheers


----------



## Mousie (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LML on commencement of drilling on the Eyre Peninsula.


----------



## Jimminy (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

sorry to have created all that kerfuffle people - I now understand Kennas point given the posts from the last few days - so thanks for clarification.


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AIM is outstanding now.  Look at all those buyers.  Its fully stacked up to 40 cents.  Loving this..news has to be on the way.


----------



## Col Lector (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Straits Resources....making a strong comeback...Does this qualify as a breakout that is outstanding?? Not wanting to cause angst...but constructive comments appreciated. A chart novice..


Col Lector said:


> Straits is bennefitting big-time from its exposure to the increasing coal price and its substantial increase in coal tonnage; also antimony/gold in new england coming on stream later this year...to add to existing Au production from Muro in Indonesia. Add also approval pending for salt project in WA; AND increasing copper production (albeit largely & lowly hedged in current year).
> A breakout even??? Tentatively I do think so. Kennas?


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Col Lector said:


> Straits Resources....making a strong comeback...Does this qualify as a breakout that is outstanding?? Not wanting to cause angst...but constructive comments appreciated. A chart novice..
> 
> View attachment 10325



Looks like it's part of a continuous outstanding break to me. People will have different opinions here. I'm not sure what happened at the end of April, but it looks like an aberration to me and I wouldn't consider it to hold to much influence. Maybe. So, I think the break through 4.25 was the initial break. Somewhere in the green circle.


----------



## Col Lector (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The April/May Spike...?>>   Positive response to 1stQtr Activities Report & Presentation by CEOat end of april, this & an announcement of new coal concessions increased the SP; 
then followed by retirement of the non-exec chairman early May - his 16% shareholding sold thru Austock - hence the volume spike & drop in SP 
Confidence recovering...& SP benefitting with CuP & projects close to coming on line. The Tritton takeover by SRL earlier in the year also worked to depress the SP.

Thanks Kennas for the analysis. Be interesting what tommorrow brings.


----------



## JustaReader (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FWL

Waiting on JORC this month. Relatively low heads and the options are looking very attractive.


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



JustaReader said:


> FWL
> 
> Waiting on JORC this month. Relatively low heads and the options are looking very attractive.



 LOL

Missed it by a week I think. Broke out at about 23 cents.


----------



## tech/a (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Agree AIM.

Also GGY.
(Kenna's) I know this isnt an all time high but its off a 61.8 retracement
on great volume and great range.
To me its a great breakout.---not quite outstanding.
However in a few days it might be!!


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Also GGY.
> (Kenna's) I know this isnt an all time high but its off a 61.8 retracement
> on great volume and great range.
> To me its a great breakout.---not quite outstanding.
> However in a few days it might be!!



Certainly has potential, but does look a _little _like it did in mid May when it recovered slightly but continued down. Difference is the volume, has broken 14/15 resistance, so would have to consider it a break out of the downward trend at this stage. Indicators look very good. Damn! another one I have to consider buying. LOL


----------



## tech/a (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas

These are 2 charts I use to help me with trading smalls.
If interested I'm happy to follow the trade and explain as we go the trade from my perspective as an exercise under GGY in the A-Z section.
Elliott (First chart) and VSA.


----------



## tech/a (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Expected INITIAL R/R is 3:1


----------



## eclectic_nish (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hey there..

Very interesting charting.....

Does anyone have any views on PRE....its on a downturn
since its breakout and high volume (25 May07)...now dropping
3-5% a day on no news......its could be 0c this time next month.lol..

Thanx all


----------



## Joe Blow (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



eclectic_nish said:


> Hey there..
> 
> Very interesting charting.....
> 
> ...




eclectic_nish - This is the Outstanding Breakouts thread and is for stocks that have broken out of trading ranges. PRE does not qualify and should be discussed in the PRE thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1290


----------



## Chorlton (20 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Tech/A,

Can I ask why you labelled the (iii) mini wave (within the larger 3 wave) at that point, as opposed to say 7 periods before (at the high of the black line)?

Just interested as I'm currently reading about Elliott Wave but still having trouble defining these swing legs...   

Thanks mate.....


----------



## chops_a_must (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Kennas
> 
> These are 2 charts I use to help me with trading smalls.
> If interested I'm happy to follow the trade and explain as we go the trade from my perspective as an exercise under GGY in the A-Z section.
> Elliott (First chart) and VSA.




Tech, (and maybe one of the mods can move this to the EW thread as well)... I'm just wondering how wavers actually count waves when the price goes almost literally horizontal between legs, or when moves like in this stock have been so minimal from point to point, or mini wave to mini wave? Kind of like the pic attached.

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## tech/a (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Chops.
There are wave counts within wave counts.

Ill go over to the Elliott Thread when I get a chance.
There are RULES also which must be adheared to to validate a count.
Regardless of degree (higher or lower degrees).


----------



## mickqld (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if this is outstanding or not but TNC up 22% previous closing high since reconstruction was 4 cents previous intraday high was 4.3 cents on April 17 currently sitting on 4.3 cents. Previous daily high volume around 8 million it is already at 6.5 million volume. Cheers Mick.


----------



## nukiee (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JUT breaking out at 27c on announcements today


----------



## moses (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AZS


----------



## moses (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MPJ is a penny dreadful, but volume and price have both broken out today. DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



moses said:


> AZS






moses said:


> MPJ is a penny dreadful, but volume and price have both broken out today. DYOR




Thanks Moses. Outstanding!


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

second that. Now that is waht you call an OUTSTANDING breakout. Cheers mate.


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Lachlan6 said:


> second that. Now that is waht you call an OUTSTANDING breakout. Cheers mate.



Yeah, but probably could have got the AZS one yesty.


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I know but just in contrast to some pretty dodgy 'outstanding breakouts' posts we have had recently. Will not enter either because have run too hard. Am looking very closely at LYC though for a potential breakout.


----------



## Lachlan6 (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

(MUN) breaking out today from a tight range. Only negative though is the lack of volume so far. Will watch carefully today tough.


----------



## Sprinter79 (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Lachlan6 said:


> (MUN) breaking out today from a tight range. Only negative though is the lack of volume so far. Will watch carefully today tough.




Hehehehe, only 5 sellers at the moment :


----------



## nizar (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Lachlan6 said:


> (MUN) breaking out today from a tight range. Only negative though is the lack of volume so far. Will watch carefully today tough.




This is exactly what i look for in a breakout. Thanks.


----------



## the barry (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas, can u add a chart for mis, not sure how to add it. Surely mis would qualify as an outstanding breakout, time to spread the word. 2.80 to 4.10 in a week on high volume and still looking strong.


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



the barry said:


> Kennas, can u add a chart for mis, not sure how to add it. Surely mis would qualify as an outstanding breakout, time to spread the word. 2.80 to 4.10 in a week on high volume and still looking strong.



No, not at the moment, it's just trending verticle at the moment. The breakouts (none of them really outstanding but some pretty good) are at the end of the resistance lines I've drawn in.


----------



## petervan (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RMG seems to have hit its bottom the last week  and up nearly 18% on 11 million volume.Still has to raise more capital so don,t no how far this will run.


----------



## moses (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TNC broke out today, and is undecided what to do next.


----------



## LetItRide (22 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CFE broke resistance today hitting an all time high.


----------



## nizar (26 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PPP.
Look at the 10-year monthly to really appreciate it.
Trading at .295 now.


----------



## moses (26 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BPH up 50% this morning already...


----------



## moses (26 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GTG up 31% this morning on volume. Not sure that this is a breakout so much as a reversal, but either way thought you should know about it.


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Probably broken out I'd say, even though I like to wait EOD for confirmation. Currently at 7.2 cents, up 46%. Long term resistance at 6.4 seems to have been broken. Broken short term resistance at the gap up. Volume's not bad.

Speeding ticket to follow.

Having said that, I'd expect day traders to jump off towards the end perhaps.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

re *CUL* wow is all I can say, I just realised the stock did nearly 100m today! 100m thats about 20-25% of its issue capital in one day, its avg is 2m so today was nearly 50x daily average and about 2-2.5x its previous max of 40m, 

Well it has broken out on huge volumes, support should be found at 6.4c, resistance, not sure in blue skies atm


----------



## Love Zn (27 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This came up in a scan, don't hold and know nothing about them.  Just thought someone might be interested.  Looks like a good break out in a sea of red this week. Volume was also 510% above M.A. today.


----------



## Love Zn (27 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GRD up from previous close of $2.37 to $2.81 on ann of TSE to acquire


----------



## ta2693 (28 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ISS breakout with huge volume recently and in trading halt now.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

To keep a lid on ramping in the 'Potential breakouts' thread I have introduced new posting requirements into that thread today and am now extending those new requirements to this thread for the same reason.

From this point on, posts in this thread must contain the following as a minimum:

1) A chart. If there is no chart attached the post will be removed.
2) A couple of sentences discussing the breakout. Talk about volume, points of resistance and support, previous highs, whatever. Just please add some content to your post so that others can benefit from it.

If you are unaware of how to post a chart, please refer to this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## Gurgler (28 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OK no posts since Joe's ann of new criteria - I'll bite the bullet, albeit about a breakout that is a little old - but still continuing?

I see that resistance was at 0.515 (or would you consider 0.50/0.49 resistance?). Volume had increased but maybe not outstanding.


----------



## moses (5 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TTR. Up 13% to 13c today, it seems to have finally broken out of its 10-11c trading range. Not spectacularly outstanding (yet?), but a breakout worth watching.


----------



## nizar (5 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



moses said:


> TTR. Up 13% to 13c today, it seems to have finally broken out of its 10-11c trading range. Not spectacularly outstanding (yet?), but a breakout worth watching.




The time to buy was this mornings open, after yesterdays close above the trading range.


----------



## Ang (9 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A 55 day high today with increased volume in the past 5 days from hardly any volume to 2.5M trade oneday last week. trend chennel deviation up today and broke resistance line just broke today, could still be considered a potential break out considering it only broke out by .001 cents.
Kind regards
Angelo


----------



## Snakey (10 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hello everyone
RMI Appears to have broken out on high volume. Been watching this one for a while


----------



## Kremmen (11 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Ang said:


> A 55 day high today with increased volume in the past 5 days ...




What stock is this?


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LTR broke out yesterday on volume and today on price. There is a shortage of sellers (7) and some large buy orders in the queue.


----------



## nizar (16 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EXM is an outstanding breakout IMO.

Volume confirmation is there.


----------



## Des Nukem (16 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks, Nizar. Didn't have enough free capital but appreciate the heads up. It was a good call.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*RMI * has broken out above 10c on large volume and this should now act as support


*FWL* broke 75c resistance yesterday and gaped open above 80c today, volume confirmation is there as well imo, 75 should act as support now


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *RMI * has broken out above 10c on large volume and this should now act as support
> 
> *FWL* broke 75c resistance yesterday and gaped open above 80c today, volume confirmation is there as well imo, 75 should act as support now



YT, you have to add charts!!!

IMO, RMI isn't a breakout, it's just going parabolic, but FWL has broken through 70 and 75, and now 80 resistance intra day. Could pull back on day trader profit taking however.


----------



## Caliente (18 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hi Kennas - what do you feel about RAU? It seems to be picking up some decent momentum today/.

edit - has lost steam for now. Will update the thread if things start rolling again.


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Caliente said:


> hi Kennas - what do you feel about RAU? It seems to be picking up some decent momentum today/.
> 
> edit - has lost steam for now. Will update the thread if things start rolling again.



Needs to get around the green circle I think.


----------



## motion (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Needs to get around the green circle I think.




Hey Kennas RAU broken the 0.04 level this morning what are your thoughts of a break out ?


----------



## nizar (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CTS is outstanding for me.
65c resistance its failed there 4 times in the past.

Now its broken through it on volume. Not very substantial volume but about the average daily volume in about 1hr into trading.

Not blue sky yet -- but going by the chart a break of 65c is more significant than a blue sky break


----------



## Sean K (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



motion said:


> Hey Kennas RAU broken the 0.04 level this morning what are your thoughts of a break out ?



It's a breakout IMO, but I'd be cautious. With such sustained negative sentiment, the bears could takeover again. Looks like a great turnaround story at the moment though.


----------



## chrisdedavid (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Needs to get around the green circle I think.




How can you tell if this is a case of;
1. many Short Sellers buying to cover
2. or the company value going up
3. or buyers are buying because they think this stock will rise

?  help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Sean K (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chrisdedavid said:


> How can you tell if this is a case of;
> 1. many Short Sellers buying to cover
> 2. or the company value going up
> 3. or buyers are buying because they think this stock will rise
> ...



You can't. Everything is factored into the chart, not just these 3 things, but possibly not short sellers.  Sometimes there's some obvious catalysts like anns etc.


----------



## chrisdedavid (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> You can't. Everything is factored into the chart, not just these 3 things, but possibly not short sellers.  Sometimes there's some obvious catalysts like anns etc.




:iagree: but seems like no one is factoring anything here heh, just the chart its self.  Anyways, isn't there a way of seeing what orders have been passed for each day? I'm pretty sure I found something like that at the Clearing Houses while looking for data downloads. Could that be a way to measure the amount of shorts? or is it just listed as "sell"?  Thanks.

 if a chart is going down for 3 months... i see it ok to follow the trend, but it looks like someone wants to bet on a U-turn without extran info :bad:


----------



## Sean K (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



chrisdedavid said:


> Anyways, isn't there a way of seeing what orders have been passed for each day? I'm pretty sure I found something like that at the Clearing Houses while looking for data downloads. Could that be a way to measure the amount of shorts? or is it just listed as "sell"?  Thanks.



Chris, or David?? I doubt you can 'short' this. 'Shorting' stocks is normally limited to top 200 ish. Unless, I've been left behind...Probably depends on the service provider and I doubt ETrade is offering this up as a short on CFD.


----------



## chrisdedavid (19 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks kennas, had no idea, thought Shorts were as free as buys


----------



## Kremmen (23 July 2007)

*NLX*

Even since passing up the opportunity to buy Burns Philp at about 3c (they were taken over late last year for $1.10), I've watched companies which used to be huge and had screwed up in some way and plunged almost to their doom. Sure, they might go bankrupt, but it's a better chance that they'll fix their problems and burst forth again. Companies I've invested in on this basis include AMP and EWC. It's with this in mind that I've been watching NLX. This looks like a breakout from their doldrums to me.


----------



## airjordan (24 July 2007)

*CIG cASPIAN OIL AND GAS*

CIG has had a breakout today at the 11 cent mark. Big volumes traded lately with no announcements. Chart looks great.


----------



## stormbringer (25 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hey guy's, first post and would like your thoughts. Still very much a noob, and obviously would like some clarification in regards to my way of thinking. Stock : GDY, What I see : over the last month, it's shown some resistance around the $1.825 mark but has been trending upwards nice and steady, less the ceo announcment on the 27/6. The last couple of days has me reaching for the buy button. I know the market reaction is based on the rig being almost ready to drill, but will it retreat in the coming days, breaking out within the next couple of weeks, or is this it? Any advice on other indicators that may be of use. I've looked at alot of them over the years, and just can't decide to use one or the other. So I try and keep things simple, maybe too simple


----------



## Jockstar73 (25 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LKO - Lakes Oil.  
Hope I am doing this right !!!! - first time......
Ann yesterday and with 200m volume was up 50% (1 cent stock so not that hard to do).
attached chart is a 6 month snapshot, if you look at their whole chart history, then they are due for a run here (with encouraging ann) IMOP. DYOR.


----------



## greenfs (25 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



stormbringer said:


> Hey guy's, first post and would like your thoughts. Still very much a noob, and obviously would like some clarification in regards to my way of thinking. Stock : GDY, What I see : over the last month, it's shown some resistance around the $1.825 mark but has been trending upwards nice and steady, less the ceo announcment on the 27/6. The last couple of days has me reaching for the buy button. I know the market reaction is based on the rig being almost ready to drill, but will it retreat in the coming days, breaking out within the next couple of weeks, or is this it? Any advice on other indicators that may be of use. I've looked at alot of them over the years, and just can't decide to use one or the other. So I try and keep things simple, maybe too simple







Looking at the chart above you will see that MACD divergence is still in negative territory. As such, given you are unsure you would be better off monitoring position closely until such time that the MACD divergence turns positive by heading above the 0.0 parity/middle point. That way you will be buying a stock with the sp rising, which if you are then able to monitor your position closely post-purchase will mean that if you become unsure or concerned you can liquidate your position and take a small profit through the trade.

The software that I have used can be accessed free of charge from the following website:

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



stormbringer said:


> Hey guy's, first post and would like your thoughts. Still very much a noob, and obviously would like some clarification in regards to my way of thinking. Stock : GDY, What I see : over the last month, it's shown some resistance around the $1.825 mark but has been trending upwards nice and steady, less the ceo announcment on the 27/6. The last couple of days has me reaching for the buy button. I know the market reaction is based on the rig being almost ready to drill, but will it retreat in the coming days, breaking out within the next couple of weeks, or is this it? Any advice on other indicators that may be of use. I've looked at alot of them over the years, and just can't decide to use one or the other. So I try and keep things simple, maybe too simple



SB, I think the outstanding breakout was in June. It started with the gap up white candle and then went outstanding with the long white candle probably. All on volume. It could be argued the follow up consolidation and testing of the break from that white candle confirmed it as a break.  

At the moment, consolidating and forming an ascending triangle of sorts and I'd class this as a potential short term breakout now. Breaking through 1.82 ish will do it, as you say, with next resistance at the all time high. Increased volume recently says this is _probably _going through IMO.


----------



## Rashyyyyy (26 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

First Post so be nice  .

CME had a break out today after a week or so of teetering, broke 10c with volume, highest ever volume and top price ... 

Don't know how to do these charts but i can imagine it would show something special.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

rashyyy....i would like a close above 10.5c to confirm it, as stocks tend to have a habit of dipping down under 10 when the break it.

ps - im not a techie


----------



## Lachlan6 (26 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Those talking about (CME) possibly a little disillusioned by calling it a 'breakout' as such. Although it has broken above the previous high at $0.09, on massive volume, this thread is pretty much dedictaed to those breaking out of long extended ranges. This stock is fine closing at either 10 or 10.5c, however it must eventually break into new highs for this trend to be confirmed.

In saying that I did purchase some CME at $0.094 today (see my post under CME thread) due to this chart pattern being very, very bullish in my opinion.


----------



## Sean K (27 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rashyyyyy said:


> First Post so be nice  .
> 
> CME had a break out today after a week or so of teetering, broke 10c with volume, highest ever volume and top price ...
> 
> Don't know how to do these charts but i can imagine it would show something special.



Rashy, you may not have seen a previous post by Joe Blow advising that you *MUST include a chart *with some analysis of a breakout in this thread. Please learn how to do so, or leave the commentary in the respective stock thread. Thanks!! 

How to post a chart


----------



## vert (27 July 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ok guys here is a chart for CME

todays action hit my first target of 0.105 and finished strongly at that
7.9 mil was traded at 0.105 on the close and there is still 1.2 mil left on the buy side at 0.105

that to me says this has got more to come over the next couple of days to a week

next target for me is 0.13


----------



## Jockstar73 (1 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IMI

well we all know that it won the July Stock Comp..   and there has been some major interest in the last 3 days....   i believe that this run on will continue for a while as they have a great product and apparently (ann) are about to go global...


----------



## buggalug (2 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

New at this, so hope it's acceptable, HMC. It broke out on news at about 12:30.


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



buggalug said:


> New at this, so hope it's acceptable, HMC. It broke out on news at about 12:30.



Good one, cheers!  Would like to see how it finishes eod, the market's a scaredy cat atm.


----------



## jonojpsg (2 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Good one, cheers!  Would like to see how it finishes eod, the market's a scaredy cat atm.




Hey guys,
I got on this one a couple of weeks ago.  I was associated with Hydromet when I worked as an engineer as they have (had?) operations in Tassie and when I saw their update (May 9) I thought they were worth a look.  

Their lead recycling operation is definitely going to be in the black with the way lead has gone over the last 6 months!  Their current production is around 500 tonnes of Pb a month, which corresponds to $1.5m a month at todays price.  They are looking to expand that to around 1200 tonnes a month (don't know timeline?) which would be at least $2.5m a month @ $2000/tonne.  That's $30m a year without their other operations.  

With 300m shares on issue, forecast profit gives about PE of 10.9.  Next years could be around 6, which makes them a pretty good buy IMO


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



jonojpsg said:


> Hey guys,
> I got on this one a couple of weeks ago.  I was associated with Hydromet when I worked as an engineer as they have (had?) operations in Tassie and when I saw their update (May 9) I thought they were worth a look.
> 
> Their lead recycling operation is definitely going to be in the black with the way lead has gone over the last 6 months!  Their current production is around 500 tonnes of Pb a month, which corresponds to $1.5m a month at todays price.  They are looking to expand that to around 1200 tonnes a month (don't know timeline?) which would be at least $2.5m a month @ $2000/tonne.  That's $30m a year without their other operations.
> ...



Jono, Can you keep this general kind of info in the stock thread thanks. Just cut and paste it in. This thread is more on the lines of why something has just broken out. Also, please don't recommend things as buys, or sells, it's against ASF and ASIC policy. Cheers! kennas


----------



## jonojpsg (8 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Jono, Can you keep this general kind of info in the stock thread thanks. Just cut and paste it in. This thread is more on the lines of why something has just broken out. Also, please don't recommend things as buys, or sells, it's against ASF and ASIC policy. Cheers! kennas




Sorry Kennas, I wondered about that (posting stock chat here?).  Will start a HMC thread as there wasn't one.  Thanks for the heads up about buy/sell recommendations too.


----------



## springhill (9 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Western Areas after drifting for last few months potentially roke out on news yesterday. What do u guys think? My first crack at a breakout


----------



## explod (9 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A Bit early for me, would think that it needs to break above resistance at  about 5.10      But you are on the way and it is worth watching


Any resemblance to fact may be coincidental


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I was wondering whether any of your chartist would so kind as to post a chart/analysis for EGO please?

Its up 9% today to consistent 20%+ gains over the past few days.

Thanks


----------



## buggalug (10 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Pommiegranite said:


> I was wondering whether any of your chartist would so kind as to post a chart/analysis for EGO please?
> 
> Its up 9% today to consistent 20%+ gains over the past few days.
> 
> Thanks




I'm just starting out developing a system, so I took a paper trade of EGO at 0.9c, 2.7c as I type this


----------



## buggalug (10 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

It's already pulled back today with this market, but I'd thought i'd post it anyway. On paper trading these breakouts seems profitable, has anyone got any comments if it is in practice?

EOS:


----------



## daggs (10 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

My first attempt but I think it's a good'n!!
Inverse head and shoulders followed by a breakout of ressistance at .105
Whadayareckon?
Chart's for CVI


----------



## CFD (10 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

buggalug have a look here,
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7495


----------



## Sweet Synergy (13 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



daggs said:


> My first attempt but I think it's a good'n!!
> Inverse head and shoulders followed by a breakout of ressistance at .105
> Whadayareckon?
> Chart's for CVI




Yep I agree daggs! ... heres the latest chart ... definate breakout now.  I've posted a weekly chart to give the big picture ... fab vol today on a breakaway gap, confirming a most likely continued upward move ... looking very promising


----------



## tech/a (13 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*CVI*

Appears
Someone is accumulating this in 2.23 million parcels.
3 times today.


----------



## Craze0123 (14 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



falconx said:


> PRR is up 26% on some good news.. Anyone game enough to buy in?




I bought a nice sum this morning at 2.7...very happy chap atm


----------



## zt3000 (14 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PRR - Man you seen it now?

6.3c

Announcement - "Australian Patent for Treating Cancer with Antibodies" 

I wonder whats this worth to the company?


----------



## moses (24 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Been a while since this thread was invoked!

HGR, price and volume.

No news aside from a director buying on market a few days ago.


----------



## moses (28 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

For those who haven't been following the GDN thread...

Note that this graph is less than one hour into trading today and already the volume has exceeded yesterday's outstanding result.

Naturally all of ASF bought this stock since it was mentioned the other day in the Potential Trend Reversal thread?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!  MBI*

Love seeing huge volume breakouts from long sideways channels. Usually indicates a continued movement upwards. (EGO for example) Yet to be seen of course but looking at the chart I think this has potential to move significantly and the progressive company fundamentals also seem to supportive.  note: Weekly chart shown, highest ever traded volume for this share today and highest traded share currently on ASX

More info posted in MBI thread -
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=196357&posted=1#post196357


----------



## explod (28 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Latest announcement of signing contract with Crazy John's will certainly bring this stock into focus.    Well spotted


----------



## moses (28 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

this chart puts today's volume nicely into context...


----------



## moses (29 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DXL on volume and price following ann.

Incitec Pivot Limited (ASX: IPL) announces that it has acquired a 13% strategic stake in Dyno Nobel 
Limited (ASX: DXL).  The share purchases were conducted in on-market and off-market transactions 
between 24 August 2007 and 29 August 2007 at an average price of $2.35. 

Incitec Pivot will be seeking to explore further opportunities in discussions with the Board and 
Management of Dyno Nobel.  

It is not known what the outcomes of those discussions may be.  Incitec Pivot will update the market 
as matters may develop. 

Incitec Pivot is Australia’s largest integrated fertiliser manufacturer and distributor, with world-class 
ammonia and phosphate based chemical production facilities.  Dyno Nobel is an international 
ammonium nitrate explosives manufacturer and distributor with a leading market position in North 
America and a number two position in Australia.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



moses said:


> DXL on volume and price following ann.
> 
> Incitec Pivot Limited (ASX: IPL) announces that it has acquired a 13% strategic stake in Dyno Nobel
> Limited (ASX: DXL).  The share purchases were conducted in on-market and off-market transactions
> ...



Bargain hunting. The bears won't be happy with this bullish position. he he


----------



## moses (30 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DIA, as in DIA-B Tech, medical, up 50% today, breaking out from downtrend with volume on news.

About Dia-B Tech Ltd 
Dia-B is an Australian publicly listed biotechnology company (ASXIA) focused 
on the development of therapeutics for the treatment of diabetes and its 
associated complications

30 August 2007: Dia-B Tech Limited (ASXIA) has achieved a major clinical 
milestone of its ISF402 diabetes drug development by confirming its detection in 
the bloodstream of trial patients. Peptides and proteins already existing in the 
bloodstream often mask small peptide drugs, making drug evaluation unreliable. 
A robust procedure has been developed for measuring ISF402 in plasma. 
Development of the assay has advanced the clinical development of ISF402 by 
identifying a major clinically active metabolite (HTD-amide) and in animal studies 
determining the circulating concentrations of HTD-amide that improve insulin 
action. The assay can measure ISF402 and HTD-amide in plasma from humans 
and animals dosed orally with ISF402 and the results confirm that ISF402 enters 
the circulation after oral dosing. 
An independently assessed analysis of interim data from the recently completed 
Phase Ia trial has shown pharmacologically relevant amounts of HTD -amide in 
plasma from trial subjects dosed orally with ISF402. The concentrations detected 
were similar to those achieved in rabbits given oral ISF402. 
Dia-B chairman Dr Michael Wooldridge stated, “this is a major step in developing 
the company’s ISF402 diabetes drug. There are usually difficulties in detecting 
small peptides in the circulation as plasma is full of small peptides and proteins 
that can mask the signal. It’s like finding a needle in a haystack.” 
“Results from the assay demonstrate ISF402 absorption into human plasma after 
oral dosing, and allows Dia-B to pursue a drug registration strategy with the US 
FDA.”


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yesterday TKG was in the Potential Breakout Alerts, today its up 30% (and has been up 50%) and has broken out with volume, so I'm posting it here. Its still somewhat tentative tho, but if it manages to breaks through .015 then this breakout will be confirmed.


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HME breakout on news.


----------



## thierry (5 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Is LEI now an outstanding breakout? 

If someone can do a TA that will be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



thierry said:


> Is LEI now an outstanding breakout?
> 
> If someone can do a TA that will be great.
> 
> Thanks



Maybe on the gap up and then break through alll time highs.

thierry, please note there's a policy in this thread that if you don't post a chart and analysis with your post, it gets deleted. If you can't do this, better to just post in the stock thread. It's not too hard to post a chart and put up your ideas really.... You have identified it......


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PSA seems to have just broken $1.40ish with some strong buyers.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> PSA seems to have just broken $1.40ish with some strong buyers.



 And what a stirling finish.


----------



## voigtstr (10 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Is there a tool to find these break outs easily (assuming you're not actively watching the stock) I'm currently adding interesting shares to a what-if watchlist in E-trade. Is there a "must have" tool that watches the complete ASX and picks out upwards trends or break outs for you?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (10 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Voigtstr,  I really like "Power" Etrade for volume breakout trading.

The Power Etrade product offers a comprehensive selection of info ... In my layout I have one window selected displaying "small caps / highest volume" ... which works a treat to locate breakouts as they are happening (or even prior ... BIG vol + sideways sp movement often happens pre breakout)  You can have multiple searches open at once if you like to watch other sectors too.  Etrade uses the webiress platform to deliver this service ... which is great, webiress is stable and has very fast reliable live data (also great for keeping tabs on dirty feeds for my charting program, that I use in conjuction ..... and nice to have a backup for your live datafeed too)

As well as volume you can watch market depths for potential or open trades.  (I run a 22inch screen which handles a 9 window layout perfectly)  Very handy tool and FREE if u do at least 10 trades a month.  Wouldn't trade without it, really keeps you on top of your moving trades.

Other bonus is, Being able to trade directly thru the webiress platform. It has a far superior execution pad to Etrade standard (so is much faster! important in this end of trading) Also when Etrade/asx does its regular fall over, (usually due to huge volitility) I believe the Webiress platform is slightly faster in handling orders during this time, still has problems tho (Does anyone know of a broker service who doesn't!  Love to hear from you if you do!)

They also offer Etrade Pro which has the advantage of being able to also trade cfd's from the same platform .... and is similar but the volume scans aren't as good, definately like the power product better. 

Hope thats of help, cheers, SS


----------



## BMTT88 (12 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Can somebody please post the chart for NAL... its up 86.05%


----------



## rico01 (12 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

that certainly is a nice rise


----------



## prawn_86 (12 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

this is an example of where i dont understand technical trading (never have claimed too)

with NAL surely you wouldnt buy it now as wouldnt one expect it to fall back from these highs? its up 118% as i speak. can that be sustained into tomorrow?

just trying to increase my knowledge so go easy


----------



## jammin (12 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



BMTT88 said:


> Can somebody please post the chart for NAL... its up 86.05%



Over 100% now. The SP increase coincides with the news of the granting of the  Patent for the Needle free injection technology.


----------



## s3081402 (12 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



prawn_86 said:


> this is an example of where i dont understand technical trading (never have claimed too)
> 
> with NAL surely you wouldnt buy it now as wouldnt one expect it to fall back from these highs? its up 118% as i speak. can that be sustained into tomorrow?
> 
> just trying to increase my knowledge so go easy




If you remember back a few weeks ago. PRR was doing the same it got up to 9 cents then drop down dramacially to be 3.5 cents now. You play with these type of shares if you have big money and take the profit within the day.


----------



## springhill (13 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

No doubt about this one me thinks!!


----------



## 1234 (13 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



springhill said:


> No doubt about this one me thinks!!




history repeats eh..

look at the identical situation in June.

bit of a worry??


----------



## springhill (13 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



1234 said:


> history repeats eh..
> 
> look at the identical situation in June.
> 
> bit of a worry??




True but if SDL holds these gains alla june then i will be happy
Better for me if they hold and gain rather than fly and crash


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Just had a look at the past 3 pages and noticed that the large majority of these "Breakouts" were exhaustive.
In the larger majority of cases trading them short would have been very profitable.


----------



## Awesomandy (14 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Just had a look at the past 3 pages and noticed that the large majority of these "Breakouts" were exhaustive.
> In the larger majority of cases trading them short would have been very profitable.




I think that most breaks would be pretty exhausted by the time they are confirmed and posted here. I personally think of this thread as a learning tool - how to pick the next one that might break.


----------



## juw177 (14 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Tech/a, by exhaustive I suppose you mean that it doesnt have enough volume, or it has volume but price does not close high due to sellers. What other signs do you look at?


----------



## BMTT88 (18 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anybody care to post a chart for MEE?? Up 36% at the mo.


----------



## camaybay (18 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



BMTT88 said:


> Anybody care to post a chart for MEE?? Up 36% at the mo.




Nice B/O, finally!
Cheers


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TZL has broken out

was in downtrend for last 3 and half months, at the end of downtrend a tightening in price and then it broke through the downtrend on a large increase in volume. Has been in an uptrend since finding the bottom around $2 and crossed MACD.

10% increase in price yesterday and now a 15% + increase this morning, gapped up around 10% and it still rising.


I might add some possible reasons for re-rating

1 - Article in magazine
2 - Significant developments with US customers
3 - Company gaining control of patent


----------



## skegsi (24 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AAM. This broke out Friday. Sorry didn't post earlier.


----------



## SevenFX (24 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



skegsi said:


> AAM. This broke out Friday. Sorry didn't post earlier.




Yes big breakout there, though most of the move may be over, other than the retrace move down Tue, Wed...???

SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (25 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RDR, longer term looking break.

Currently in the green circle.


----------



## gordon2007 (25 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RAU...
Just reached .048. Is currently up 15% on all time highs I think. Would this be considered a breakout?  Sorry not any good at charts and things.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



gordon2007 said:


> RAU...
> Just reached .048. Is currently up 15% on all time highs I think. Would this be considered a breakout?  Sorry not any good at charts and things.




Not all time highs. 

It has broken recent highs though now $0.047.


----------



## Sean K (26 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> RDR, longer term looking break.
> 
> Currently in the green circle.



Now at 72. 

Funny how these things coincide with all time market highs...


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Now at 72.
> 
> Funny how these things coincide with all time market highs...




You can say that again is this one outstanding or astronomical (bit like the china story its starting to get steep )


----------



## dj_420 (26 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TZL breaking out and continuing to break out. major re-rating underway after a long consolidation period.

broke all time highs at 3.60 odd and found some temporary short term support at $4 on slight retrace.

retraced from highs today at $7.20, so new all time high to break. not sure where it may pull back to to find support, a lot of gaps on the way up.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks steeper  over the 9+ months of its life 
Currently at $1.80 on good volume


----------



## born2win (26 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FML,

High buyer volume, broke the resistance of .12


----------



## wipz (26 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Have a look at CIG people, it looks like its breaking out. If someone could put up a graph that would be nice.. No information released, if anyone knows anything plz share.


----------



## Logique (26 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGX jumped today with volume. Haven't seen anything to explain this, no way to know what will happen next. Check announcements tomorrow.


----------



## ALFguy (28 September 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry no chart and possibly a bit late, but MXR looked like a breakout yesterday and has confirmed today. Volume way up too!

Chart tells it all.


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Quick post. INP - oil 

UP 143%

(no chart provided)


----------



## ta2693 (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



moneymajix said:


> Quick post. INP - oil
> 
> UP 143%
> 
> (no chart provided)




I think it is ok without chart. ppl can check their own chart.
 No chart will make poster's job easier.


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> I think it is ok without chart. ppl can check their own chart.
> No chart will make poster's job easier.



Sorry gents, no chart, no post in this thread. 

ta, this has come about because of ramping and adds considerable value to the post and the forum. 

Please include charts from this point on. 

Cheers!


----------



## ta2693 (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Sorry gents, no chart, no post in this thread.
> 
> ta, this has come about because of ramping and adds considerable value to the post and the forum.
> 
> ...




posting chart takes time. When stock breaks out, time is real money.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> posting chart takes time. When stock breaks out, time is real money.




Posting a chart takes a couple of minutes at most. We have even provided step by step instructions for those who aren't sure how to do it: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530

Sadly, we need rules like this to stop the relentless ramping that would happen if we didn't. 90% of the moderators time (and my time) is spent dealing with ramping and this thread and the 'Potential Breakouts' thread is where a lot of it occurs.


----------



## ta2693 (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I understand your position. killing the rampers is of course important. 
But If it is possible, can we have a "hear and say or market rumors and ramping" thread and make this thread not regulated as normal thread. Then it will suit both of us needs.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> killing the rampers is of course important.




If only we could. 

:axt:



ta2693 said:


> But If it is possible, can we have a "hear and say or market rumors and ramping" thread and make this thread not regulated as normal thread. Then it will suit both of us needs.




Unfortunately, I think that would just invite more ramping. Posting a chart is a very simple process and in my opinion shouldn't stop people from contributing to this thread.


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> can we have a "hear and say or market rumors and ramping" thread and make this thread not regulated as normal thread. Then it will suit both of us needs.



You're after a ramping thread?  LOL


----------



## vert (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

if you want ramping go to HC, if you want quality visit here. if you have some input follow the guide lines, in the time you spent replying to this thread ta you could have done a couple of charts. its easy, save, compress, upload all in less than a minute.


----------



## ta2693 (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> You're after a ramping thread?  LOL




Rumors are uncertified truth. Truths are certified rumors. 
anyway, I like this forum. I just want it be better.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> Rumors are uncertified truth. Truths are certified rumors.
> anyway, I like this forum. I just want it be better.




It's fine as it is. 
Rampers take a hike.


----------



## nomore4s (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> Rumors are uncertified truth. Truths are certified rumors.
> anyway, I like this forum. I just want it be better.




I don't think starting a ramping thread will make this site an better, the last thing we want to do is turn it into HC. The best thing about this site is the quality of the posts, being able to post rumours to ramp does no one any good imo.



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> It's fine as it is.
> Rampers take a hike.




:iagree:


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

An evil thought.

If I was ramping this stock, the current posts may have brought more attention it.  Wow!


:badass:



And, still no chart!


:evilburn:


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



moneymajix said:


> An evil thought.
> 
> If I was ramping this stock, the current posts may have brought more attention it.  Wow!
> 
> ...



Have you been drinking MM?  LOL 

Here's a medium term breakout to maintain the integrity of the thread....


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Kennas


Team work!   Most helpful.


No, don't drink much. 


Though, I might be addicted to the stock market.


Thanks.


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LRL - gold miner in China.

Might be reliant on POG to hold the gain. 

Unusual however.


----------



## ta2693 (2 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ATV breaks out. I will post a chart soon later on. Time is real money.


----------



## ta2693 (2 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> ATV breaks out. I will post a chart soon later on. Time is real money.




By the way. I can not find " manage attachments" button. where is it?


Before submitting your post, click on the 'Manage Attachments' button in the 'Additional Options' section just below the 'Submit Reply' button and upload the file from your PC.


----------



## nomore4s (2 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> By the way. I can not find " manage attachments" button. where is it?
> 
> 
> Before submitting your post, click on the 'Manage Attachments' button in the 'Additional Options' section just below the 'Submit Reply' button and upload the file from your PC.




lol, That would be under the 'Submit Reply' button.

TA just scroll down the page when you're posting a reply, you may have to give the page time to fully load.


----------



## ta2693 (2 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

here is the chart.


----------



## apra143 (2 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Can't see the above chart very well, here's a clearer one...


----------



## greenfs (10 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does any disagree as to whether this stock now qualifies for a post under this thread?


----------



## ta2693 (10 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



greenfs said:


> Does any disagree as to whether this stock now qualifies for a post under this thread?
> 
> View attachment 13948




If you name it when its 60c it is a breaks out from my point of view. Right now, it is more likely to have a draw back.


----------



## SevenFX (10 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Heads Up... Gold Discovery

GNL up 134% with 31m Vol at Open

Will follow with Chart...

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071010/pdf/00768193.pdf

SevenFX


----------



## sydneysider (11 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TLM-Talisman has broken out to nu hi's up 20% this morning now at 50 and it looks like it wants to keep running. Speculation surrounding a major iron ore play in the Pilbara has a very small market cap


----------



## SevenFX (11 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sydneysider said:


> TLM-Talisman has broken out to nu hi's up 20% this morning now at 50 and it looks like it wants to keep running. Speculation surrounding a major iron ore play in the Pilbara has a very small market cap




No real volume behind this movement Sydneysider with just over 500k today, and only just that each day for the last week..

SevenFX


----------



## sydneysider (11 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



SevenFX said:


> No real volume behind this movement Sydneysider with just over 500k today, and only just that each day for the last week..
> 
> SevenFX




When i posted on TLM we were at 50 and i understand your point about volume BUT we just hit 59 on almost 900,000 shares which is HUGE for TLM. 

It always pays to research both the technicals and fundamentals in a situation and scope out who is holding the majority of shares. TLM is very tightly held. The fundamentals commentary is on the TLM thread. There are only one or two folks on that thread at the moment. They must be making a killing.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Well some fundamentals have given rise to this one today - PSA acquires something, see the chart.


----------



## moses (12 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WGP on price and volume


----------



## drmb (13 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IMD is now at all time high 1.85 (and closed on this high), up 10c, +5.71% and this is ex div! RSI still above 80. 4 analysts have as strong buy or buy on Comsec FORESIGHT SECURITIES, GOLDMAN SACHS JB WERE, SOUTHERN CROSS EQUITIES LTD., CITIGROUP. (Disclosure - I hold in SMSF)


----------



## ta2693 (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

sbm great wall is down.  it is 66c now.


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> sbm great wall is down.  it is 66c now.



Maybe. Since it's such long term resistance, I'd like to see it hold above EOD and even test it as support before breaking out the champas. On the other hand......


----------



## ta2693 (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

sbm chart


----------



## sydneysider (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TLM - Talisman. Still screaming..u do not see technicals like this very often..there are simply no pullbacks and each day trades at a higher level for nu hi..... Very few sellers around. I have included a five day chary logged at 5 minute intervals just for fun...


----------



## sydneysider (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RAU - Republic Gold. Another hi volume breakout into higher ground. Logged over 5 days at 5 minute intervals. Looks like that flag wants to break-out into higher ground. The count from the flag may send her up to 9 cents...assuming the flag stands at the halfway point in the run.


----------



## ALFguy (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MXR.

Had this in the potentials but is now a clear breakout from flag: 31c


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ALFguy said:


> MXR.
> 
> Had this in the potentials but is now a clear breakout from flag: 31c



Alf, technically I think there is a probablity of this heading to the green circle level. Just a prob....all the best. 

I'm edgy with general market craziness atm....


----------



## johnw7000 (15 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MRX may be worth watching now and over the next year and beyond.

They just released their annual 2007 report which at 80 pages I feel is well worth the read.

For a rather cheap company (14.5c) at the moment and having traded around 12 millions shares today.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO


----------



## Whiskers (16 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sydneysider said:


> RAU - Republic Gold. Another hi volume breakout into higher ground. Logged over 5 days at 5 minute intervals. Looks like that flag wants to break-out into higher ground. The count from the flag may send her up to 9 cents...assuming the flag stands at the halfway point in the run.




Congratulations sydneysider, good call. They hit 9c this morning. Spot on.  Seems like it's consolidating in the 8c range for now. 

Shouldn't be too long before another announcement.


----------



## Peakey (16 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA

Posted PNA in the Potential Breakout thread here 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=208076&postcount=725

We hit fresh highs today of .93 closing on .92 on 15.4mil volume (alot higher then average volume), from what looks like a triangle formation.

Hopefully it's set to continue.


----------



## cuttlefish (16 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

peaky - I'm no chartist so excuse me if this is a dumb question - but how do those green/red arrow locations on that chart get decided, and what exactly do they mean?


----------



## Peakey (16 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



cuttlefish said:


> peaky - I'm no chartist so excuse me if this is a dumb question - but how do those green/red arrow locations on that chart get decided, and what exactly do they mean?




Hi Cuttlefish,

In a nutshell, Green arrows are my potential BUY signals (signals are generated based on new highs in the stock, high volume, trading in a bullish trend etc)

Red arrows are the MACD crossing over to the negative, potential SELL signals.

PM me if you would like a bit more info. 

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## cuttlefish (16 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Peakey


----------



## j4mesa (16 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GRL : Gawler Resources


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MPO huge volume 25,420,001 shares currently at 19c


----------



## noirua (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Felix Resources (FLX) seem to have come close to a decisive breakout from their 5 month trend to hit a 4.5 year high. The chart is at http://www.felixresources.com.au

Important mines are at Yarrabee and Minerva in Queensland and Ashton in the Hunter Valley. The major project is at Moolarben.

Coal is often seen as a boring investment, when compared with Gold and Uranium etc, however, thermal coal is one of Australia's most important developing markets.


----------



## Awesomandy (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



noirua said:


> Felix Resources (FLX) seem to have come close to a decisive breakout from their 5 month trend to hit a 4.5 year high.




I think this is worth a chart right here in the thread. Looks like a double bottom, and then went for the turbo.


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

QTK seems to passed under mosts radar.

Bought on open yesterday.Expect this to pull back soon on its way out of here.


----------



## nizar (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> QTK seems to passed under mosts radar.
> 
> Bought on open yesterday.Expect this to pull back soon on its way out of here.




Nice pick up.
Seems kinda weird this stock.
Definately gone under the radar; look at the volume.
I must admit I've never seen a sub-10c stock breakout on 1mil volume.

Must be tiny market cap, for such few buyers to have to chase the price up like that.
Interesting.


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> Nice pick up.
> Seems kinda weird this stock.
> Definately gone under the radar; look at the volume.
> I must admit I've never seen a sub-10c stock breakout on 1mil volume.
> ...




Nizar.
Youve raised a point which most get hung up on and many get caught.
The issue of volume.
High volume CAN mean high supply---lots of sellers. What I look for and did so in this issue was the background story told in Volume and price range.
(1) I look for backgound dumping of weak holders.
(2) A period of push pull consolidation as the last get shaken out.
(3)Clear breakout volume on a short range bar 15/10 is that bar.
(4) Followed by *LOW* Volume Price increase (No selling pressure)
Yesterday was a bonus High volume new buyers!Thats where price is likely to pullback to if it does.

So High volume Wide range Breakouts *ISNT* what I look for this can be and is often weakness.

I'm* NOW *looking for weakness and quick profit from todays very wide range bar.
Keep an eye on it!


----------



## bigdog (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> QTK seems to passed under mosts radar.
> 
> Bought on open yesterday.Expect this to pull back soon on its way out of here.




SP has taken off this morning +0.024   	  +32.00%

QTK   	0.099  	  +0.024   	  +32.00%   	high of	0.10  	1,832,671 shares 	$176,177  @	18-Oct 11:10:50 AM


----------



## explod (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



bigdog said:


> SP has taken off this morning +0.024   	  +32.00%
> 
> QTK   	0.099  	  +0.024   	  +32.00%   	high of	0.10  	1,832,671 shares 	$176,177  @	18-Oct 11:10:50 AM




Looking like a mugs play to me.   Low volume play over the last few days and selling moving in on 10cent resistance


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Happy to be a mug.
Stepping outside of normally accepted principals is where the money is.
Fortunately the crowd often think the way you do Explod.

Sold out of some at .97. (100K of 300K)
50% on that lot.


----------



## explod (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Happy to be a mug.
> Stepping outside of normally accepted principals is where the money is.
> Fortunately the crowd often think the way you do Explod.
> 
> ...




Accept what you say no worries.  Just that as posted on BREAKOUTS can be very dangerous for the inexperienced and unwary.  Lot of iffs with this Co. also, could be something in the pipeline, but big if.  I believe we have some responsibility to safeguard this great forum with observations that save each other.

There can be a close line between outside the square and gung-ho also.


----------



## nizar (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



explod said:


> Accept what you say no worries.  Just that as posted on BREAKOUTS can be very dangerous for the inexperienced and unwary.  Lot of iffs with this Co. also, could be something in the pipeline, but big if.  I believe we have some responsibility to safeguard this great forum with observations that save each other.
> 
> There can be a close line between outside the square and gung-ho also.




Well I think even tech/a's purchase was a bit late.
Monday was already confirmation where she clearly broke out of the downtrend on volume.
Tuesday would be the day to get in.
All in hindsight of course.
Never got in on it as I rarely watch the screen these days.

And tech/a, surely you had to clean out a few levels to get your 300k considering the total daily volume was a 1mil for yesterday?

Either way, good trade, well done 

You're almost tempting me into get back into this daytrading business. DYL, MLS, WMT, PEN, not to mention JMS oh my, sooo many good memories from last summer are coming back to me now!


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Well Nizar
It appears that unless you and I have a beer I cant tell you how I eased into the position (Sizing/Risk/R/R was/is important) or how I'll eventually get out OR buy more.
To me its a simple exercise but some may have seen it as a little complex.


----------



## nizar (23 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

STS had a good run today.
Ran all day and closed at the high.
Buyers didn't stop chasing, though the volume was very ordinary.

Disc: I hold.


----------



## greenfs (24 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

You will see from the attached graph that RealEstate.com (REA) is an advance break out. Only trouble is my broker has been speaking to someone at Baillieu today and they are of the opinion that it may run to $10. This opinion is based upon the underlying strengts plus the fact that the stock is tightly held.

I am not a stock holder, but might buy in tomorrow on the US market-led correction. I would appreciate comments from others..


----------



## ta2693 (25 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ATV breaks out


----------



## ta2693 (25 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here is the chart. Obviously, it breaks out.


----------



## greenfs (26 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Boart Longyear (BLY) is running hard & fast towards brokers forecast share price of $3.15. 

Here is the graph to prove it & I believe that there is still plenty of upside in what is fundamentally a very strong company. This strength of the upward trend and its potential to continue is borne out by both the positive DMI and MACD indicators


----------



## explod (26 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Credit for this to alankew this morning and well worth a post for all to see.


----------



## moses (29 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FCN with volume but without news


----------



## sydneysider (30 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TLM is on fire just hit $1.10, massive re-rating underway.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (30 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sydneysider said:


> TLM is on fire just hit $1.10, massive re-rating underway.



Thats not that Outstanding.............Its Astronomical  At $1.19 Now


----------



## sydneysider (30 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



BIG BWACULL said:


> Thats not that Outstanding.............Its Astronomical  At $1.19 Now




The run continues to $1.35 with a slight pullback of 7-8 cents from the hi. The oppies are up 65% holy cow.


----------



## Synergy (30 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Diamonex broke out of a narrow 6 month trading range today on pretty reasonable volume. Coincides with the ann that they are now trading on the London exchange.


----------



## explod (31 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



juw177 said:


> Hi, can someone post the chart for TZN? Nice breakout. Seems there are not many traders on this one either.




Yep..


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



explod said:


> Yep..



It's not really very outstanding though is it. It's just trending up and hasn't broken any major resistance...


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This chart may give a clearer picture.
Its a 120 minute chart which allows us to get "inside" daily bars.

What I see here is rather than a strong breakout I see a blow off top occuring.Price has tried hard to gain ground but has been swamped by supply.
I wouldnt be buying this on this charts analysis.


----------



## juw177 (31 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tech/a: that intraday spike was caused by some strange buyer who decided to buy a big bundle of shares at market price, which took the price from 3.18 to 3.40 with a void in between.

If we ignore that order, this is still bullish.


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I see that on a 2 min chart.
You could be right in your analysis.
We should now look at the next few bars they will tell a lot.
If any selling is on low volume and any buying on higher volume you can correctly assume that this is bullish.
The 15 min chart supports your view.
And that of the large buyer!! Charts in a minute.

First chart is 2 min
2nd is 15 min


----------



## greenfs (31 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Elk Petroleum (ELK)

This is a strange one, but I believe that it must qualify now under this thread. What do thers think. I will take a lecture if you think I am off the mark


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looking at a 120 min chart and a few bars after the breakout on ELK this looks good in my view.


----------



## ta2693 (1 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

cts breaks out.
60c is down.
I have to go for work now. Anyone can help me paste any chart. Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (1 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ELK is now displaying a blow off double top.


----------



## professor_frink (1 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'd just like to remind everyone of what the rules are regarding this thread.

It seems as though some people here have either forgotten, or simply don't care about these rules. Considering that we are currently short on mods available during the day, and the fact that Joe is on holidays makes it difficult to keep an eye on the entire forum. If people don't start playing by the rules, and are determined to increase the workload for the mods that are around at the moment, then the thread will be shut down until we have enough people around during the day to keep an eye on it.

The original post by Joe back in June for anyone that is interested-



Joe Blow said:


> To keep a lid on ramping in the 'Potential breakouts' thread I have introduced new posting requirements into that thread today and am now extending those new requirements to this thread for the same reason.
> 
> From this point on, posts in this thread must contain the following as a minimum:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mazrox (1 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Prof

I genuinely couldn't work out how to do the chart earlier. Hope I have got it right this time.

ANU must qualify? Noticed someone else tried to post re this as well...

Price has gapped up significantly from previous highs - in the 90c range - yesterday and today - currently 1.40. More volume too. Has brought sellers out, was very thin on the sell side this morning.

If this doesn't qualify, sorry - am still very new to this game, particularly tech analysis.

Cheers
Maz

PS Great mods is one of the things I like about this forum!


----------



## ta2693 (1 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

cts charts


----------



## professor_frink (1 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



ta2693 said:


> cts charts




so why would that be considered outstanding ta?

*EDIT:* This thread will be back in a few weeks when we get more mods around to look after it.


----------



## doctorj (7 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Now we've got a few more mods back on deck, this thread is now open again.

A remainder of the rules:
- All posts of new breakouts MUST be accompanied by a chart and some commentary around why you're including it in this thread.  If you can't or don't have time to post a chart, don't post in here.  Please don't ask others to contribute a chart for you
- Cheerleadings and "me too" type posts are not allowed

Any posts that don't meet these very basic guidelines will be deleted and an infraction will be issued.

Tips:
You can get charts from http://www.bigcharts.com, your broker or by searching the stock using the "Stock Quote" at the top of each ASF page.
Go to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530&highlight=attach+chart to learn how to attach a chart in 4 easy steps.

Thanks for all your help in this.  Remember Joe and the moderation team are ALL volunteers so we appreciate your assistance in reducing the workload and helping to keep ASF on the right side of the authorities.


----------



## Caliente (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PRE breakout is overshot - for now...

I'll show you some vicious buying right here. Centennial Coal - CEY is being purchased VERY aggressively atm.

There's a nice 150K tying it down at 4.60 but it could pop very soon.

This is not a recommendation to buy or sell and I have no price target. Just alerting you all to a potential breakout based on price action.


----------



## nizar (7 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

STS break out into all time highs on big (relative) volume.
The sell side was a joke today.

Disc: I hold some.


----------



## greenfs (7 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Re STS breakout as per previous post, I note the break out has been caused by an ann which indicates that Q1 FY2008 earnings are up 60% on last year plus the confirmation of another strategic acquisition.

The story behind this share, which is paying fully franked dividends is nothing short of FANTASTIC. Seeing as it is Cup week I say... "Go you good thing"


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm not sure if this is outstanding because it's still within the long term up trend, but yesterday's gap up from 4 months of consolidation isn't bad.


----------



## tigerboi (8 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

here is one ready to take off like a rocket with its 2nd day of upward trend,soon to be confirmed bro(breakout)..


----------



## tigerboi (8 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

heres another oustanding bro.of bkg,& a bit more to go i believe.


----------



## doctorj (8 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tigerboi said:


> heres another oustanding bro.of bkg,& a bit more to go i believe.



Looks more like a continuation to me - break out early August.  Still good work, if you can find it.


----------



## drasicjazz (14 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

this is my first breakout post :
beautifull comeback


----------



## wintermute (14 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think that this qualifies as an Outstanding breakout  

SUR had been depressed in price for quite a while now.  Recent successes at Margarita failed to make any impression on the SP.  It seems that drilling of the bondi prospect (and possibly a number of other irons that are currently in the fire, eg Thailand JV with CVN if blocks are allocated, the re-entry of Eagle, Flour bluff etc) have finally sparked interest. 

SUR is not just an explorer, but have cashflow from a number of wells. This should ramp up by the end of this year with gas production from recent margarita wells, and more work at flour bluff. 

very pleased I took up my entitlement at 7c 

anyway I think the chart speaks for itself.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



wintermute said:


> I think that this qualifies as an Outstanding breakout
> 
> SUR had been depressed in price for quite a while now.  Recent successes at Margarita failed to make any impression on the SP.  It seems that drilling of the bondi prospect (and possibly a number of other irons that are currently in the fire, eg Thailand JV with CVN if blocks are allocated, the re-entry of Eagle, Flour bluff etc) have finally sparked interest.
> 
> ...



Why didn't you tell us of this as a potential breakout Tony!!!! 

LOL


----------



## wintermute (14 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yeah sorry I probably should have posted the chart that I put in the SUR thread back on the 9th in the potential breakouts thread.... woops.... but I wasn't sure if it qualified..... one big white candle, but not much else... I didn't think it would shoot up so quick, in fact I was expecting a pullback before it did this . 

Tony.


----------



## shaunm (14 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tigerboi said:


> here is one ready to take off like a rocket with its 2nd day of upward trend,soon to be confirmed bro(breakout)..




Thanks for highlighting this one tigerboi!


----------



## krisbarry (15 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BMY - Brumby Resources

This stock is most certainly a breakout alert.  High volume and hitting all time highs.  Drilling has started at the Goldsworthy Platinum-Gold-Copper Project


----------



## cuttlefish (15 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BDG has announced good grades from a new reef today (4000 g/t tonne over .9m but also other good wider intersects e.g. 57g/t over 6m).  

They've been flogged badly for almost a year now after they stopped production shortly after they recommisioned the mine, due to low grades - circa 4.5 g/t - which made operations marginal to loss making.  

This looks like the potential first step towards them recommencing production profitably.  This is a very large underground system that has returned many millions of ounces historically and is open at depth and was originally estimated by BDG to have 11Moz remaining.  The recent rise in AUD gold price wont be hurting their prospects either - even the original low grades are possibly profitable at current gold prices.

Breakout today on the largest volume since the original breakdown.  I'm no techie but looks like a potential descending triangle breakout - selling exhaustion into a floor around the 30c mark and now broken out on good volume.


----------



## surfingman (16 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BOW on a weekly chart currently .285 and starting to run again in the last hour....


----------



## doctorj (19 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Would have been much better to pick this one up on Friday, but here's the chart.  The story goes that Michael Kiernan (of CSM, TTY, IRL, MON etc fame) has been buying a few.


----------



## doctorj (20 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some more - all these are spec stock break outs from good areas of resistance and have been accompanied by volume and closed toward the top of the bar.

Happy to publish output of breakout searches each day if there's interest.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Ahoy Doctor J

ONE  or TWO days earlier would be much more preferable

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## rhyslivs (20 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

That would be great doctor if you could do that. Cheers.


----------



## doctorj (20 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy Doctor J
> 
> ONE or TWO days earlier would be much more preferable
> 
> Salute and Gods' speed



Aint that the truth.  Happy to publish them if someone would tell me how to find them earlier


----------



## Pommiegranite (20 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CDS - Pretty much relentless buying since they aquired a $40billion+ resource of mostly coking coal.

Today's candlestick is a long white candle in increasing volume. The trading today was also of sustained buying and steady increasing of the share price. 

This along with all of the other indicators are extremely bullish, and should see CDS smash through the psychological 10c barrier.

Market cap still only $36million. This does not compute.


----------



## doctorj (21 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



doctorj said:


> Happy to publish output of breakout searches each day if there's interest.



I've decided to publish them to my blog rather than clutter this thread.  To access, just click the "Blogs" button toward the top of the page.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

lol Can't Believe I'm the first to do this but FDL may be an outstanding breakout

LOL, it maybe a brekout


----------



## Snakey (23 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

rch has broken out on high volume. not sure why. no ann


----------



## tigerboi (25 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

agy looks like its broken out nicely & under the radar as well on the 

expectation of an aquisition anns.due soon,tried to break above 0.360 for

4 weeks between the 1st weeks of sept-oct finally running out to a high of 

0.545 then the emas cross over again at 0.460 ,then what looks like its

final push thru the crossovered emas on the 15th nov with a close of 0.550

the latest close of 0.700 with solid support at 0.650,looking for this to head

onto 0.750 & beyond depending on anns.


----------



## tigerboi (25 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

sorry that was only the 2 month chart,heres a 3 month chart..


----------



## imaginator (29 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does MSC look like a breakout? 

Volume getting higher. Used to be 0.016-0.018 for quite some time, now its picking up to 0.021 -22

See graph attached (not sure if i upload it correctly, first time adding a picture).


----------



## Synergy (29 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



imaginator said:


> Does MSC look like a breakout?




For sure, I sold it a couple of days ago so theres no doubt in the world it will be an outstanding breakout.


----------



## imaginator (29 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Synergy said:


> For sure, I sold it a couple of days ago so theres no doubt in the world it will be an outstanding breakout.




eh? What do u mean? Did you mean that sarcasticly, or pointing to the fact that u always sell something before a breakout?


----------



## Synergy (29 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I was being a little sarcastic. Just seems my recent form is to sell just before something goes up. The chart does look pretty good though, although todays action is not so positive.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here's another kind of breakout.

Cup and Handles don't look too much beter than that. 

No news for the break up and volume. 

(just probabilities)


----------



## ALFguy (30 November 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JRV on volume too. No news.

(sorry about the small chart)


----------



## billhill (3 December 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TNC. If this isn't insider movement i'm not sure what is. No news on this volume whatsoever. Break above 3.2 cents on massive volume. Nice pull back to the breakout line so could be a setup for an entry here.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KMN.

Would have identified it 2 days ago, but I thought breaking 70 was important. Had it as potential break for a few days. Almost about to clear 200d ma as well. I hope so anyway.


----------



## gresim25 (7 December 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hello...Greg here
I just wanted to add in this beauty (DMM)...been tracking it today as it closed up at a new high (75) with strong buying support and white candle completely filled up.
I am expecting it to go up from here as there aren't many shares on issue & it looks they have been gobbled up today...possibly additional gap up on monday?

any thoughts?


----------



## alankew (7 December 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DMM was an IPO that i was put onto by CKLocke was fairly steady progress untill all the recent turmoil in the markets,I nearly sold out a little while back at 30c then the price just drifted so i decided to hold.The iron ore deal was unexpected-talk elsewhere is that this could turn into something substantial and its the next FMGGot 2 allocations and 2 lots of free oppies so pretty happy atm but could have applied for and got a whole lot more


----------



## Peakey (4 January 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NXS looks like it is breaking out after a 6 month consolidation period.

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## explod (4 January 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Peakey said:


> NXS looks like it is breaking out after a 6 month consolidation period.
> 
> Cheers
> Peakey




I think the volume would be greater over the last week if it was insider.  After healthy correction and consolidation it has broken resistance and for those interested in this one, from a charting perspective, it would be a buy or an add to in my humble opinion


----------



## cuttlefish (4 January 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BDG seems to be confirming the recent november breakout today.  Look at 2,5,10 yr charts as well to see potential if this turns around.  Currently cross cutting to new reef with in-fill drilling to commence soon before potential trial mining.  If fundamentals also come through over next few months then potential is good imo.   Has had almost a year of bottom trundling to get rid of a lot of stale holders. They've got plenty of cash (circa $60m) and a proven plant and are on their way to proving they have some gold as well (still requires confirmation of this via drilling/trial mining though).


----------



## treefrog (4 January 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

frog agrees wid da fish re BDG - plus there is vol there today

and I am assuming the almost 40mil vol a few weeks back weren't all mugs

holding


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry for not putting this in the potential breakout thread around the blue cirlce. Only pointed it out in the MAK thread.

Will be interesting to see how it performs tomorrow. Some gap up and fall off as pump and dumpers take their profits, while others keep going. It's been ramped pretty heavily on HC, so I see the former unfortuntely.


----------



## roland (18 February 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Gang, MDX should be able to warrant an entry here:

I have a chart, but would like to see someone with a better knowledge of charts makes some analysis.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Sorry for not putting this in the potential breakout thread around the blue cirlce. Only pointed it out in the MAK thread.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it performs tomorrow. Some gap up and fall off as pump and dumpers take their profits, while others keep going. It's been ramped pretty heavily on HC, so I see the former unfortuntely.



Just to follow up for my own self satisfaction and loathing.

All time high close today at $1.19 after breaking out a few weeks ago at 30 cents. Example of good follow through which isn't often the case and defying HC pump and dump. 

Options 7 cents to 88.... 

Will crash now.....


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 February 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Team,

Could I please have some feedback on this chart for Cue Energy Resources and your opinion.

Its a break from recent prices but on low volume, I expect further SP increase on Monday because sellers in the market depth are minimal up to 25cents.


JW


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Reversal indication was on Friday. Breaking up today.


----------



## gresim25 (25 February 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

It looks like NTU is starting to break up...Today's market depth was stunning...26 percent up & no sellers anywhere...

Are we expecting any announcement coming up?

thx

Greg


----------



## Rocket man (25 February 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yes looks suspicious Gresim although just 6 trades at a total of 20K

one to keep an eye on tomorrow


----------



## Sean K (8 April 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Might consider this a bit of a breakout. 

However, it's been such a woofer I couldn't count on the ending of the trend until some decent follow through.


----------



## wintermute (8 April 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Kennas, I know what you mean!! Who would have thought that 2 years down the track we would have finally seen that buy price I was hanging out for!!   For anyone who hasn't realised, that volume on the bigcharts chart is completely wrong!! if it were right the entire register would have turned over with two days of that volume  it was in fact around the 4 million shares mark, not 400 million!!!

and attached is my long term chart for INL, I was predicting a break towards the end of Feb, but our little market meltdown got in the way 

Tony.


----------



## alankew (9 April 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MSN-up 42% today on the back of a 13% increase yesterday.Previous 2 days volume has been significantly higher than most days(usual volume 100k or so last 2 days have seen volume of 1M and 3M)Looks like a leaky ship,floats lie a leaky ship so it must be a submarine.This taken from ann on 17thJan"As a consequence of this expanded work programme the expenditure on the Plumridge tenement is
expected to be close to $1 million in 2008 representing some 40% of the company’s planned exploration
expenditure" so good chance there could be news re this project


----------



## Go Nuke (9 April 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Possible DRX broke out today.

Well ive been watching it for some time and the averages have bunched up nicely just waiting for something to happen.

Up on good volume though nothing outstanding.
There was just 2 sell orders but once 20c got taken out others started to come in.

Not aware of any forthcoming news


----------



## Kremmen (10 April 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

It looks as though PGL has finally broken out of its (latest) downhill run, with buyers greatly outnumbering sellers too.


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADI

Clearly broken but relies on it's own drilling results, or it's back in the can.


----------



## treefrog (21 April 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

couple of false starts so far this year but better volume today - amazing what a glossy AR can do


----------



## doctorj (1 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A reminder that posts to this thread without a chart will be deleted.

If you need a refresher on how to post charts, have a captain cook at https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530&highlight=attach+chart


----------



## thedave (2 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ADI:

Looking at a tight EMA you can see why the punters came in when they did.

A longer SMA confirms the upturn, with the 25-day average now moving through the 75-day average.

Back-up for Kennas early call, and the SMA cross could trigger a different level of interest.


----------



## Markcoinoz (2 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



doctorj said:


> A reminder that posts to this thread without a chart will be deleted.
> 
> If you need a refresher on how to post charts, have a captain cook at https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530&highlight=attach+chart




DoctorJ,

Do you make up the rules as you go along?

I checked right back to the beginning of this thread and sure enough it is littered with people who have not posted a chart and yet have given breakout Alerts

Why haven't those posts been deleted or have the rules changed?

I don't mind learning to post a chart.

Just don't like having my posts deleted  considering i was not aware of any misdemeanor.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## prawn_86 (2 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Joe Blow said:


> To keep a lid on ramping in the 'Potential breakouts' thread I have introduced new posting requirements into that thread today and am now extending those new requirements to this thread for the same reason.
> 
> From this point on, posts in this thread must contain the following as a minimum:
> 
> ...




Markco,

The above quote is when the rule was introduced...


----------



## explod (5 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think this is worthy of consideration.   Rising brakeout on fairly low volume.  A break through a resistance point at .25 could see a move back towards .35cents.


----------



## iam_dominic (5 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ARO

Mk CAP: 3.8 M
Shares: 297 Million
+ a very nice BUY/SELL depth today


----------



## Synergy (10 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VMS looking good here on the weekly chart in anticipation of the JORC statement for Mt Lindsay.


----------



## Tradert (13 May 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GDY breaks out from an inverted H&S with good volume and it's looking nicely set for a run.


----------



## sam76 (17 June 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If some one with DMA chating could put a chart I think you'll find CDS as outstanding indeed.

Many thanks


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks to be pretty solid at the moment.

Of course, the DOW could go down 15% tonight too.


----------



## Whiskers (3 November 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure IGR is really 'outstanding' yet, but it's looking promising... worth an alert.


----------



## chops_a_must (18 December 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Geez... been a while since I've posted in here...

Anyway... this is one I haven't kept an eye on for a while. Have quite a few free carried shares in this. I think it has run on news of a buyout in a coal field close to where these guys operate. Another CSMer of mine, ESG. Probably needs to clear the next level of resistance to be deemed outstanding though:


----------



## prawn_86 (30 December 2008)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Remember people:

No Chart, No Post...


----------



## Boggo (1 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

There seems to be quite a lot of potentially outstanding breakouts at the moment.
Its too late in most cases once they have become "outstanding", got to catch them on the breakout.

Three that have my attention are IDL, UGL and WPL.


----------



## Boggo (1 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Boggo said:


> Its too late in most cases once they have become "outstanding", got to catch them on the breakout.




Quoting myself above, ESG is/was an 'outstanding' breakout.
Catching those at the right time is worthwhile.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=374822&postcount=139


----------



## chops_a_must (1 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Boggo said:


> Quoting myself above, ESG is/was an 'outstanding' breakout.



You snooze... :


----------



## Boggo (2 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NXS popped its head up this morning, waiting for RIV to show signs of closing above 2.65 and its a candidate.


----------



## TheAbyss (2 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Whilst you could post the entire CSG sector here VPE deserve a post IMO. Also concur that the run may not go much higher however worth bearing in mind that QGC were a major holder prior to BG taking over QGC so BG may well proceed with a full take over which would explain the SP increase on better than average volumes.


----------



## cropcos (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WSA looked good today early, close wasn't great though


----------



## newanimal (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEN made a nice clear break from trendline. Sorry unable to post chart yet. Maybe someone else can.


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



newanimal said:


> PEN made a nice clear break from trendline. Sorry unable to post chart yet. Maybe someone else can.



Here's how animal:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## cropcos (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MND breakout


----------



## Boggo (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Another nice breakout, BBG.

RIV also on the way today.


----------



## prawn_86 (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Boggo said:


> Another nice breakout, BBG.
> 
> RIV also on the way today.




Boggo, these posts should probably be in the potential, not outstanding, breakouts threads...


----------



## Boggo (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



prawn_86 said:


> Boggo, these posts should probably be in the potential, not outstanding, breakouts threads...




You may be right prawn, I do realise that my posts RIV etc were in the wrong thread the other day.
The two above (RIV and BBG) were potentials yesterday but both look outstanding at the moment


----------



## kam75 (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

How do you define an 'Outstanding Breakout'?


----------



## Boggo (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kam75 said:


> How do you define an 'Outstanding Breakout'?




A good question kam, my way of thinking is that one has the potential to breakout (yesterday RIV BBG) whereas today they have the potential to be outstanding.

ESG was an outstanding breakout at 0.385 as was SGM at 14.44, I don't see much point in posting that it *was * outstanding, I would rather point it out at the event.

Chart of SGM below


----------



## kam75 (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I would say that an outstanding breakout on a daily chart is a breakout that has the following

1. significant resistance breakout
2. a large volume expansion accompanying the breakout
3. a firm, decisive close above resistance on the first day
4. has a good follow through the next day.


----------



## Rockon2 (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Guys,, One that stood out for me today was MGX...
and what i do diff is i count a break out as per the red line on chart not the blue......

works for me..

anyway a clear goer imo,,, should make some $ tomorrow


----------



## Rockon2 (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PS also love the reverse Hammer yesterday with vol.. and no doubt a bounce 
from a fib number as well....

Love these :


----------



## ColB (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



> Originally posted by Boggo:
> 
> ESG was an outstanding breakout at 0.385 as was SGM at 14.44, I don't see much point in posting *that it was* outstanding, I would rather point it out at the event.




Absolutely spot on Boggo,  The title thread "Outstanding Breakout ALERTS" surely implies that it should be pre-event not post event news.

Always good to look at these to see if you guys (and gals) are on the money with your analysis


----------



## jif99 (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

New to this forum ..

Agree that it looks good - I saw it forming a flag and the measurement goes to around .75-.80 cents.

By the way ... is there a general discussion board for technical analysis here -- specifically patterns etc. 

cheers,

jif


----------



## Rockon2 (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



jif99 said:


> New to this forum ..
> 
> Agree that it looks good - I saw it forming a flag and the measurement goes to around .75-.80 cents.
> 
> ...





Patterns ............. Not that i Know of jiff99.... should start one..
The best trades come from them...... pure n simple..


----------



## nomore4s (6 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



jif99 said:


> New to this forum ..
> 
> Agree that it looks good - I saw it forming a flag and the measurement goes to around .75-.80 cents.
> 
> ...




Jif there a quite a few threads in T/A and use of patterns.

Just use the search function and you will have hours of reading in front of you


----------



## Boggo (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This would surely qualify as an outstanding breakout today.
Yesterday it closed just one cent above a recent high.

These breakouts are something else at the moment 
.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Hi Guys,, One that stood out for me today was MGX...
> and what i do diff is i count a break out as per the red line on chart not the blue......
> 
> works for me..
> ...




 not lookin too flash m8 


no "FIGJAM" attached to this one i see


----------



## Chorlton (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Hi Guys,, One that stood out for me today was MGX...
> and what i do diff is i count a break out as per the red line on chart not the blue......
> 
> works for me..
> ...




Hi Rockon2,

Can I ask how the TP labels are placed on the chart?  

Are they (i) simply added manually by yourself, or (ii) automatically positioned. If its (ii) then what criteria do you use?  Highest High/ Lowest Low over x periods, using Zig Zag indicatror (% swings), etc?

Just interested....


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MGX is a potential breakout probably but until it closes EOD above this resistance on volume and then test it or break away, it seems like a ramp to say breakout. 

I posted a chart similar to this a while ago, I think in the MGX thread.


----------



## Gabie (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Now I know gow to put up the graphs I will re send the message

MLS 4.3M tradted  this week and nearly 6M this week up 33% today and testing the majical 1.7 cents. She breaks from 1.7cents and she will be flying. Good sector to be in also Uranium and gold.
Kind regards
Gabie


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Gabie said:


> Now I know gow to put up the graphs I will re send the message
> 
> MLS 4.3M tradted  this week and nearly 6M this week up 33% today and testing the majical 1.7 cents. She breaks from 1.7cents and she will be flying. Good sector to be in also Uranium and gold.
> Kind regards
> Gabie



Your graph doesn't really do it justice gabie.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nunthewiser said:


> not lookin too flash m8
> 
> 
> no "FIGJAM" attached to this one i see




 well done rockon


----------



## Gabie (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Your graph doesn't really do it justice gabie.




Which graph do you have?, This should be better with fibo numbers and the works. I still stick to mine 1.7 cent break
kind reg
gabie


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Gabie said:


> Now I know gow to put up the graphs I will re send the message
> 
> MLS 4.3M tradted  this week and nearly 6M this week up 33% today and testing the majical 1.7 cents. She breaks from 1.7cents and she *will be flying*. Good sector to be in also Uranium and gold.
> Kind regards
> Gabie



Hi Gabie,

Why will she be flying? How can you be sure of this? 

I am with Kennas on this one, your chart is not convincing at the least.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

personally think the MLS break from its base is rather outstanding , dont think i will be entering at this point of its climb tho


----------



## rub92me (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nunthewiser said:


> personally think the MLS break from its base is rather outstanding , dont think i will be entering at this point of its climb tho



6 million volume @ 1.5 cents is about 90,000 dollars traded. I would be very wary to jump to any conclusion on such thin (dollar) volume.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



rub92me said:


> 6 million volume @ 1.5 cents is about 90,000 dollars traded. I would be very wary to jump to any conclusion on such thin (dollar) volume.




EXACTLY .hence my post ....cant deny that the % rise on the break is not outstanding though .............. im not touching it personally , was merely pointing out that whoever brought up MLS break in this thread had it in the right thread


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chorlton said:


> Hi Rockon2,
> 
> Can I ask how the TP labels are placed on the chart?
> 
> ...




Hi Chorlton,, They are part of the package that comes with MA Pro software
charting programe.. They stand for Turning Points, and you can adjust them to diff times cycles also to draw on closes rather than highs/lows....
I Love em because fliking thru the many many charts every day, i can easily see at a glance supps n resist ...
http://www.mdsnews.com/australia/trial/default.aspx


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MGX..... As i previously posted,,, I do it a bit diff, in what i call a break out
( go long now ! signal ) 

as per the previous chart, my break is from price going thru the close of last big green ( candle / bar ) ... 

Why do I do this ??? 

Well I reckon because thats what other smart traders see,, and if you look 
at this intraday chart over last 5 days ,, you can very easily see where she 
broke and where the volume came in to support it...

NUN,, I lost many a trade by closing out early.. thats why imo u must wait until eod. (unless its a clear cut loser) and imo u must break the trade down to intraday, the retrace today was just back to supps,,, so therefore a hold 
long... It was also prob equal a  fib retrace...

Admittedly It hasnt gone as high as i'd hoped today, but its still good..

Kennas... This is not a ramp on mgx...

Its a clear cut method with rules on how I trade breaks


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Most of my trading is going long or short from breaks ( patterns ) ..

90% are done with preset orders..  Conditional orders... 
Once they have been triggered, i then manage them.

This daily chart shows todays break,, and it shows where I had my order 
if you can break this done into intraday, you can see where the bulk of orders went to mkt.. ( these come from off screen ) ie C/O's..... not shown 
in the dom bid list...... 

imo above is how the smarts do it.... read it carefully.

I will also leave you with this quote,,, experts close the mkt, dummies open it.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Most of my trading is going long or short from breaks ( patterns ) ..
> 
> 90% are done with preset orders..  Conditional orders...
> Once they have been triggered, i then manage them.
> ...





oi! hands off my stox 


been trading AMP channels and moves for yonks 

and yes current break looking sweet for traders ......

trailing stops all the go these days they say 

blessem


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Chart is AMP


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

LOL read previous post


----------



## kirtdog (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGO had an outstanding breakout, too late to jump in now though...


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kirtdog said:


> AGO had an outstanding breakout, too late to jump in now though...





I Trade thru Commsec

What are Conditional Orders? 
Conditional Orders provide you with a controlled entry and exit strategy for a particular security. You can identify specific securities and instruct us to place these on the market to purchase or sell when the price reaches a pre-determined level. As you can see, this goes far beyond simple alerts by implementing a pre-arranged strategy without the need for you to contact us further.

http://www.comsec.com.au/Public_FrameSet.asp?Page=HTrading


----------



## Chorlton (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Hi Chorlton,, They are part of the package that comes with MA Pro software
> charting programe.. They stand for Turning Points, and you can adjust them to diff times cycles also to draw on closes rather than highs/lows....
> I Love em because fliking thru the many many charts every day, i can easily see at a glance supps n resist ...
> http://www.mdsnews.com/australia/trial/default.aspx




Hi Rockon,

Thanks for the feedback. Can you elaborate on what you mean by different time *cycles*? I assume you're not referring to different timeframes?

PS. Apologies to all for the slightly off-topic post...


----------



## tech/a (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Reckon.

MGX has been a nice trade but my analysis tells me its likely to stall very soon.


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chorlton said:


> Hi Rockon,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Can you elaborate on what you mean by different time *cycles*? I assume you're not referring to different timeframes?
> 
> PS. Apologies to all for the slightly off-topic post...




This from MA Pro..


Turning Points
Pre-Alert

Description: 
The Turning Points indicator shows when a stock's price trend changes direction. It simply highlights points that are at an extreme - the highest or lowest point in the last N periods. The Turning Point Indicator helps a trader to locate likely reversals within a stock, and is a great visual tool that helps remove the guesswork in support and resistance positioning.   

Input Parameters: 
Period 
The period of time forward and back back that a Turning Point represents the highest or lowest point within. Thus a period of 13 will show Turning Points that are higher than the 12 points before them and the 12 points after them. 
Ignore Period 
The number of periods that must pass that do not invalidate a candidate Turning Point before the Turning Point is drawn in. Thus only an Ignore Period of 0 will allow the most recent point to be considered a Turning Point. 
Up Colour 
The colour of the peak Turning Points. 
Down Colour 
The colour of the trough Turning Points. 
Prices Type
Whether the Turning Points are selected on the Close Price or on the High and Low price for peak and trough Turning Points respectively. 
Draw Lines
If selected, a pair of horizontal signal lines are drawn across from the most recent peak Turning Point and trough Turning Point.


----------



## Chorlton (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> This from MA Pro..
> 
> 
> Turning Points
> ...




Hi Rockon,

That makes more sense now...  Thanks for taking the time to post a reply... 

Regards,

Chorlton


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Reckon.
> 
> MGX has been a nice trade but my analysis tells me its likely to stall very soon.




personally think quite a few are about to stall shortly


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Reckon.
> 
> MGX has been a nice trade but my analysis tells me its likely to stall very soon.




Tuch/A ... very possible (stall)...

So Whats ur analysis that tells you this ???


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chorlton said:


> Hi Rockon,
> 
> That makes more sense now...  Thanks for taking the time to post a reply...
> 
> ...




NP..... Glad to help

Must admit I dont explain things all that well at times, ( try my hardest )


----------



## tech/a (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nunthewiser said:


> personally think quite a few are about to stall shortly




Yep.
Theres the short side!

R
Nothing set in concrete yet but today was high ish volume which in itself is fine.
BUT it will have to clear .55c which saw resistance (strong) last attempt.
If tommorows bar is down then that indicates that there was/is hidden selling in the volume of the last up bar. If it closes in the top quartile (25%) on good volume (Not excessive) and above the close of today-- then all is good.
Might have a way to go yet and tommorow will tell a great deal.
According to Elliott analysis it puts this in a wave 4 to around 95c

Click on chart to expand


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Yep.
> Theres the short side!
> 
> R
> ...





YEP Agree Totally


----------



## jonojpsg (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNA has broken out on news of refinancing its $80m debt.  Was 9c pre announcement opened at 13c and closed at 18c yesterday then 23c today.  Sorry mods can't post chart for personal reasons

Definitely worth a look tho - will post more on PNA thread


----------



## nomore4s (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Now this is an outstanding breakout.

Note where the volume came in and the affect it had.

Target at $4.20-$4.40.


----------



## tech/a (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLY

Click to enlarge


----------



## MRC & Co (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yeh, good chart above nomore.  A good representation of times where I find VSA the most obvious, and therefore of best use.


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nomore4s said:


> Now this is an outstanding breakout.
> 
> Note where the volume came in and the affect it had.
> 
> Target at $4.20-$4.40.




Tis a good breakout,, v nice nomore4's.......

But imo this thread is about  Outstanding Breakout Alerts,,, so where did u go long?
Whats ur analysis..  where n when should u go long


----------



## nomore4s (7 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Tis a good breakout,, v nice nomore4's.......
> 
> But imo this thread is about  Outstanding Breakout Alerts,,, so where did u go long?
> Whats ur analysis..  where n when should u go long




Went long on 29.12.08 @ $2.42 w/stop @ @$2.17.

Was on my watchlist since the first volume bubble marked. After 2nd and 3rd bubbles was just waiting for an entry opp.

After the upthrust (failed attempt at resistance on 15.12.08) I just waited to see how the stock reacted and where support would come in.
Once $2.20 proved support (gap up on 24.12.08) I took a position - should have waited for the gap fill but.....

While taking a position before resistance like that might not be everyones cup of tea even if it stalled there again it would have been nearly a 2r thrade anyway.

Now more importantly how to play it now

I will take another position (even if I've already exited current position) on a retrace now if certain requirements are met.
Reduced volume
Tight ranges
And depth of retrace

IMO this where this thread can be useful - may miss the breakout but can enter on retrace or test of breakout zone. Can get some good low risk entries like this.

Enough info for you now:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Hi Guys,, One that stood out for me today was MGX...
> and what i do diff is i count a break out as per the red line on chart not the blue......
> 
> works for me..
> ...



Knowing support that is real helps here. Nice stuff Rockon!


----------



## Rockon2 (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thank You Snake....

Its ALL about supps n resist,,, nothing else matters.



btw got up a 4.30 am WA time, n shorted the Jo (slang for xjo in other chat rooms) ...... in @ 3730 out at 8.15 am @ 3700 

And exited amp on the open / rightly or wrongly.
will hold MGX till oed


----------



## Rockon2 (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MGX does not hold my criteria as a hold....

Exit at a loss....     1.5 cents + brockerage


Reset a buy back at 51.5 on a close..

On to the next.


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> MGX does not hold my criteria as a hold....
> 
> Exit at a loss....     1.5 cents + brockerage
> 
> ...



Can you define your criteria for an OUTSTANDING breakout Rockon, because MGX never was to me, and probably to a few others here. Cheers.


----------



## Rockon2 (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> MGX..... As i previously posted,,, I do it a bit diff, in what i call a break out
> ( go long now ! signal )
> 
> as per the previous chart, my break is from price going thru the close of last big green ( candle / bar ) ...
> ...







Have you read anything that ive posted ??


----------



## Rockon2 (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I see the diff between the threads,  Potential  Breakout alerts and 
Outstanding Breakout alerts, as being something that gives the trader an inside edge on getting onto a long trade eariler than most...

My method does this, as posted.... Just because the stock (mgx) never kept 
going today and fell back along with the rest of the mkt doesnt mean 
my Rules/ method doesnt work most of the time..


Am I making any sense ?


----------



## Boggo (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



> My method does this, as posted.... Just because the stock (mgx) never kept
> going today and fell back along with the rest of the mkt doesnt mean
> my Rules/ method doesnt work most of the time..
> 
> Am I making any sense ?




I understand what you are getting at Rockon2.

I run a couple of different scans in Metastock which worked well at finding short picks but are now finding some good long entries.

Both of these are "heads up" scans, I have attached MGX below, two "heads up" alerts, one on the 17th and the second on the 18th.

I see both of those signals as potentials, and in hindsight taking a punt after either one you would have a better than breakeven locked in with a stop at $0.405.

Both the 'Potential Breakout Alerts' and the 'Outstanding Breakout Alerts' are great threads and do get to the point, however, (sorry tech/a) the latter should probably have been named "Outstanding Breakout *Events*" as it has to have actually occurred to be outstanding.

I didn't trade MGX but there have been many recent similiar trades, some I have posted in these threads and those combined with a few Elliott Wave shorts (CPU, NCM etc) have been or are "_potentially outstanding_"  and have kept me busy.

Sorry for the waffle on.

(click to expand)


----------



## agathos (8 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HI everyone,

Sorry, I don't know where to post.
But I know that PVE (Po Valley Energy) has been having a marvellous breakout.

It pushes ahead from AUD$1.00 to AUD$1.48 within hours of it announcing that it has sold it's first load of gas to Italian company.

This company, PVE , in my opinion is:

a) Well managed by an ex-McKinsey consulting man, Mastermann
b) Seizes opportunity by digging for gas in Italy when the Government liberates the industry a few years ago

c) And now, it is seizing the opportunity of the panic of Gas Supply caused by Russian stopping it's sale of gas to Ukraine, which ??? indirectly affect gas supply to European nations.

This raises calls from new players like Po Valley to highlight the need for nations to dependence on LOCAL supply, as much as possible. 

It went to as high as 1.80 yesterday, today retreated to 1.64 I believe.

Do some studies on PVE........Cheers. .........Agathos.


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Have you read anything that ive posted ??



Your criteria is this:



> my break is from price going thru the close of last big green ( candle / bar ) ...




That is your general definition of an OUTSTANDING breakout?

Roger.


----------



## Rockon2 (19 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Break the chart down into an intraday ..... Clik thank you.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Break the chart down into an intraday ..... Clik thank you.



Nice volume, but called this one too early as well I think Rockon. 

An outstanding break is when a significant trend is broken. Not a few days consolidation. 

It might be breaking up from this little triangle, but until the previous high is beat, it's still going sideways, imo.


----------



## nomore4s (20 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Kennas if you move your resistance line down to around the 2.8-3c mark it looks like a cup & handle pattern with price now consolidating above support at 3c, and price is now meeting the next level of resistance at 4c


----------



## Rockon2 (22 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Im happy


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Rockon2 said:


> Im happy



I think this is your second OUTSTANDING breakout that's immediately fallen over Rockon. Perhaps you need to review your definition of an OUTSTANDING breakout. 

This has simply been trending up in my opinion, which now looks very vulnerable. Hope 3 holds for you.


----------



## Pairs Trader (30 January 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tech/a your a true contributor to the online trading community, I remember conversing with you back in day on reefcap, I remember you were using techtrader a trend following system, do you still use that? long-side only trading would be pretty tuff in this environment I would imagine.


----------



## AlterEgo (5 February 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure what you regard as being 'outstanding' but DOM has made a breakout recently.


----------



## Boggo (5 February 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

When I see that pattern I am reminded of Miner's comment of always knowing what wave a breakout is on, in this case it is a caution.

That is viewing it from an Elliott wave perspective and my amateur  worth while bearing in mind that I am wrong more often than right 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## AlterEgo (5 February 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Boggo,

Well I've got my stop-loss at break-even, so it's a risk free trade for me now. I'll just wait and see where it goes to from here. 9% profit isn't too bad for 3 days work though.


----------



## Boggo (5 February 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



AlterEgo said:


> Hi Boggo,
> 
> Well I've got my stop-loss at break-even, so it's a risk free trade for me now. I'll just wait and see where it goes to from here. 9% profit isn't too bad for 3 days work though.




Nice work, its looking good.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does it get much better than this?


----------



## nizar (18 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Does it get much better than this?




I think not!
Thats TEXTBOOK!


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



nizar said:


> I think not!
> Thats TEXTBOOK!



Bound to fall over today.


----------



## AlterEgo (19 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Just an update on the breakout of DOM that I mentioned above.

The initial breakout price was $3.75 and it reached a high of $5.49 before its drop on high volume today. Looks like it’s run is over, for the time being anyway. It had a pretty good run while it lasted.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (26 March 2009)

*JML*

Nice large volume today 

I like this chart as it has an area of confluence that its breaking

The horizontal resistance.
The falling resistance of the last 5 months.
Also crossing a much longer falling resistance line (starting from the high turning point in Oct 2007)


----------



## prawn_86 (26 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I really dont see what is so outstanding about that breakout SS. Potential maybe, but not outstanding in my books


----------



## Sweet Synergy (26 March 2009)

*JML chart*

Here's the weekly chart


----------



## Sweet Synergy (26 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Prawn, sorry I've posted this in the wrong section


----------



## Sweet Synergy (27 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Ok ... think this one fits this forum 

Great volume break (was most traded small cap the day it broke on the 24th)

Might be worth watching as could be consolidating for another break up.  It has a similar look to the 2 enormous moves made in April/May 07 and May 08


----------



## saiter (28 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if this qualifies as a potential breakout:


----------



## wintermute (31 March 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OK It's been a damn long time coming, but I think VPE deserves a place in this thread now   Note I have been posting elsewhere that I reckon it is overbought and ripe for a pullback (I sold some at 42.5c) but it is still powering on. 

Cup and handle formed, and then wooshka.... volume dropped a little today, must be due for a breather soon. 

Note that this chart doesn't show todays action which saw open at 44.5 and close at 49c so another big white candle...

Note that it is getting one hell of a ramping over at HC, it is somewhat shameful to read. 

Tony.


----------



## noirua (17 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Uranium Exploration Australia  have made a sudden breakout  with a rise of 25% on Friday.


----------



## gresim25 (21 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

nice breakout today for IVA


----------



## Boggo (22 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Breakout on COI yesterday followed through nicely today.

(click to expand)


----------



## gresim25 (23 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EER on nice volume today


----------



## Loose (23 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

1mil is good volume?

That's only 204K total or 50K market wide increase


----------



## gresim25 (23 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

for EER the avg 'weekly' volume was 1mil...just today's action had 1mil 

here is why 

*East Energy Resources doubles thermal coal resource at Blackall Coal Project to 1.2 billion tonnes*

East Energy Resources (ASX:EER) today announced the company had doubled JORC inferred resource at its Blackall Coal Project in Queensland to 1.2 billion tonnes of raw thermal coal.

Further infill drilling is likely to upgrade the coal resource from inferred to indicated.  The company said the coal seams at Blackall are low rank, low energy coals.  Washability data indicates a medium ash product suitable for domestic thermal coal markets.

East Energy said it would work to upgrade the resource status from inferred to indicated after further infill and exploratory drilling.


----------



## coladuna (27 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PBG has broke out from resistance zone of 50-52cents on high volume. 
Target price would be 75 cents


----------



## michael_selway (27 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



coladuna said:


> PBG has broke out from resistance zone of 50-52cents on high volume.
> Target price would be 75 cents




Wow thats amazing! 

*PBG - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 23.2 20.4 17.6 20.2 
DPS 17.0 0.0 0.0 7.9 *



> Date: 22/4/2009
> Author: Simon Evans
> Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 51
> Pacific Brands will not have to refinance most of its debt until 2012, after it concluded negotiations with its syndicate of lenders. The clothing group's $A220m debt facility has been extended until 1 January 2011, while a $A330m facility will now not expire until 28 March 2012. Meanwhile, there is speculation that the group could undertake a capital raising in order to reduce its debt, which totalled $A811m at the end of 2008.










thx

MS


----------



## -Bevo- (27 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



coladuna said:


> PBG has broke out from resistance zone of 50-52cents on high volume.
> Target price would be 75 cents




Very nice.


----------



## nomore4s (28 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Bit late, but SLX has broken up from triangle above support & through resistance @ $4.30.

Yellow lines on the chart is the outline of the triangle on a bar chart.


----------



## ragchewer (29 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*




Have a look at MAK

Rags


----------



## Uranium (30 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Possible breakout on low trading volume.IMO


----------



## So_Cynical (30 April 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ENE - Energy Developments Limited had a bit of a breakout today...the biggest ASX200 
gainer, up over 25% on no news...well no official news, i suspect there is some greenhouse 
gas trading optimism coming outa Canberra today.

Perhaps ENE and other power generators, operating Natural gas fired power plants will get 
treated better than was expected a few weeks and months ago, apparently the states and 
feds are getting close to a deal...Cant find much about it in the news.


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This looks important, even though it's intraday. 

It's an outstanding short term breakout for me. At the moment.

Longer term, not sure.


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This is very unusual.

Up 50% plus.


----------



## panikhide (1 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PNN jumped up today 42% (up from 25c to 32c at the close). 

I see no news explaining the jump.

This stock was up around the $3.50 mark 2 years ago.


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> This is very unusual.
> 
> Up 50% plus.



VERY UNUSUAL!!!


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> VERY UNUSUAL!!!



Well, a 'we no nothing' response, but you have to really wonder.


----------



## bigdog (4 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ROC - ROC Oil

High today was $0.60 +$0.105

ROC   	0.58  	  +0.085   	  +17.17%   	high of  	0.60 9,884,711  shares	$5,473,475 @  	04-May 11:20:49 AM

Date------ Close Volume
01-May-09 0.495 11,082,043
30-Apr-09 0.435 4,454,780
29-Apr-09 0.425 4,562,126
28-Apr-09 0.440 4,754,158
27-Apr-09 0.440 4,771,941
24-Apr-09 0.420 3,107,122
23-Apr-09 0.415 2,401,423

ASX ANN today
04/05/2009 ROC SHARE PRICE
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics...idsId=00949922

ROC is aware of market rumours that the Company may be subject to a takeover bid.

ROC has not received any takeover proposal. Consistent with previous public statements, ROC continues to evaluate all strategic alternatives concerning the Company's assets, ownership and capital position in the current operating environment.


----------



## kingbrown (5 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PTR 
PETROTHERM 

I know its a Geothermal 

But i have traded this stock in the past and have done well 
currently do not own but some recent news may make it run 

1, announced yesty that one of the worlds largest power company's is looking over PTR tenaments in Spain a french company by the name of Veolia AKA electricity France who already has 10 geothermal intrests in France 

2, Ptr has 1sr drill rig arriving this month ( create some media attn )  

3, running a different system to GDY 

4, Minotaur resources have just taken up their options approx 1 million $ worth 

5, Ptr just had a successfull cap raise 4-5 mill cash 

6, seemed to be forgottten in the market 
Price was hammered and volumes went off a cliff 

7, Volumes are up yesterday and today sp up approx %15 

8, SP still quite low on its history 

9, PTR still has Joint Venture agreements with TRU Energy and Beech Petroleum 

Iam listing this on here to see if we can generate some comments ??
still on the fence waiting for vloumes to build for awhile 
but it may be worth a look 
I have no fancy graphs to list 

10, as of today Kevin Rudds maybe promise on emissions being tighter in the future may re-boost activity in the sector

This is what i have found on it in the last 24 hrs after ignoring it for 12 months  
Any Comments ? As no action on the aussie forum link yet 

http://www.petratherm.com.au/announcements.html


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kingbrown said:


> PTR
> PETROTHERM
> 
> Any Comments ? As no action on the aussie forum link yet
> ...



A reminder that you must provide a chart in this thread, and the potential one too.

Thanks!

This looks more like potential to me. Seems to be going sideways until 40 is broken. Interesting rise in volume.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Just a reminder that posting a chart is mandatory for this thread. No chart, no post. This thread is for outstanding breakouts only, which means it is for stocks that have *already* broken above a resistance level.

By this criteria PTR does not qualify.

EDIT: I see kennas got in before me.


----------



## db96 (5 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Something brewing with this one?


----------



## db96 (5 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DLS is another one.


----------



## db96 (5 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TSO


----------



## kingbrown (5 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> A reminder that you must provide a chart in this thread, and the potential one too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> This looks more like potential to me. Seems to be going sideways until 40 is broken. Interesting rise in volume.




Thanks for the tip Kennas 
Will try potential thread  
Cheers K.B


----------



## db96 (6 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CXC


----------



## adobee (6 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BMY small volume


----------



## Boggo (6 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think this would meet the standard required for outstanding.

(click to expand)


----------



## MS+Tradesim (7 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if they all qualify as outstanding but is anyone else milking these property trusts?


----------



## db96 (7 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TOL


----------



## gresim25 (7 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGO broke out today on huge volume after 4 months of sideways movement(from January to May)...

i'm smelling a nice gap up tomorrow (like it happend on Jan 09)

sweet ass

Greg


----------



## STRAT (8 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WCU
Have a look at this one fellas. On the move today. Will become a producer this month. Finally getting noticed with a nice increase in volume


----------



## Boggo (8 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IDL, strong close with increasing volume, looks outstanding to me, lets see if it follows through.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> This is very unusual.
> 
> Up 50% plus.



This hasn't followed through very well.

Pretty average breakout actually.


----------



## sandybeachs (14 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

(LOD) has done very well over the past few months.

3 month % price change 304%.

many stocks that have done well over the past 3 months coincide with DJIA movement.

below is a 1 year weekly chart.


----------



## Sean K (14 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sandybeachs said:


> (LOD) has done very well over the past few months.



SB, 'doing very well' is not an outstanding breakout.

A stock must have been in a significant trend and then broken out of that on volume to be an 'outstanding breakout'. 

This may have been such in mid March.

Just be aware that it is ASF policy that non outstanding breakouts will be deleted from this thread. 

Cheers.


----------



## db96 (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

bdg jumped on a day when the xao plunged 130 points. good enough for me.


----------



## db96 (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sandybeachs said:


> it's all happening in the Nido camp at present, things are back on track with Galoc up and running again & the price of oil has increased as well.
> 
> so all in all it's looking very peachy
> 
> ...



hi sb

this may be a potential break out. atm it is not outstanding.


----------



## sandybeachs (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



db96 said:


> bdg jumped on a day when the xao plunged 130 points. good enough for me.




you wanna compare "apples with apples", i wouldn't say BDG was an "outstanding breakout alert".

perhaps put it in "potential breakout alert".

this thread on "OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT alerts" is rather a "subjective thread" as people's opinion can differ.


----------



## Porper (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sandybeachs said:


> you wanna compare "apples with apples", i wouldn't say BDG was an "outstanding breakout alert".
> 
> perhaps put it in "potential breakout alert".
> 
> this thread on "OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT alerts" is rather a "subjective thread" as people's opinion can differ.




SB,

NDO is not an outstanding breakout alert. It is just slowly rising in a rounding bottom pattern. (I hold NDO)

BDG has clearly broken out of a trading range, or consolidation as you can see below.

There is a big difference.


----------



## sandybeachs (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Porper said:


> SB,
> 
> NDO is not an outstanding breakout alert. It is just slowly rising in a rounding bottom pattern. (I hold NDO)
> 
> ...




before i posted NDO, CVN i compared them with "many" other posts in this thread, so that i made sure what i was saying was fair and reasonable.

for now i "SHALL NOT" post in either breakout threads as you guys seem to have different standards for different people.


----------



## Porper (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sandybeachs said:


> before i posted NDO, CVN i compared them with "many" other posts in this thread, so that i made sure what i was saying was fair and reasonable.
> 
> for now i "SHALL NOT" post in either breakout threads as you guys seem to have different standards for different people.




SB, nobody wants you to stop posting. But a breakout is exactly that, ie. breaking out of something, not just going up.


----------



## outback (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

So Kennas, does BDG qualify as an outstanding breakout? 
IMHO it does, it has clearly broken from a pretty strong resistance level. SB picks up on trends, but not necasarily breakouts. I hope you continue to post your analysis, I for one enjoy it, it helps me learn more, it just coes down to acceptable definitions.


----------



## Loose (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SB if everyone agreed then none of us would make any money!

Please continue posting as your opinion is as valid as anyone's and information is priceless;


OK I'm a newb and I'll shut up now


----------



## db96 (15 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UBI: break out, but pretty crappy vol


----------



## db96 (20 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MLS, CFU


----------



## jonojpsg (22 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CFU continuing on it's merry way, up another 30% today!  Sorry no chart


----------



## jonojpsg (27 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This looks like a breakout - not sure why, maybe the latest news focussing on gas shales?

Traded at 7c today too.


----------



## skc (27 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



jonojpsg said:


> This looks like a breakout - not sure why, maybe the latest news focussing on gas shales?
> 
> Traded at 7c today too.




There is no volume at all. 0.1M shares at 5.5c - can be caused by any taxi driver who just placed a market order for $5K


----------



## jonojpsg (27 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



skc said:


> There is no volume at all. 0.1M shares at 5.5c - can be caused by any taxi driver who just placed a market order for $5K




True skc, sorry bout that   It has done that over the last few days though so at least a few taxi drivers are jumping on


----------



## banska bystrica (30 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Have no idea how to attach a chart but IAU is the code. Broke resistance of 30c then 32c to close at 34c.


----------



## nomore4s (30 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



banska bystrica said:


> Have no idea how to attach a chart but IAU is the code. Broke resistance of 30c then 32c to close at 34c.




Banksa please read this thread to learn how to attach a cher, it is quite easy and next time your post will be removed if there is no chart.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401&highlight=chart


----------



## db96 (30 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



banska bystrica said:


> Have no idea how to attach a chart but IAU is the code. Broke resistance of 30c then 32c to close at 34c.




I traded this one when it gapped up at 30c on a day when the XAO was tanking it. Got stopped out when the gap was filled. Now it is charging forward. Oh well...  Recently broke thru resistance at about 33c. Wouldn't say it's outstanding. It has potential though.


----------



## Oracle (31 May 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CGG - Clear Breakout supported by MACD & Large Volumes.


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hate it when I see outstanding breakouts here that have already had their run but I'll will guiltily add this one now hoping its still got more steam.
   Happily for once I was in at the right time & still enjoying the ride, have just raised my stop loss again.
   CVN Made a couple of oil strikes lately that has helped the rise.  



Does a rise like this count as a breakout or r we really looking for breakouts over a few days? Just thought I'd better clarify


----------



## Kremmen (2 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BSL


----------



## legs (3 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEM:

Volume up and looks good doesnt it?


----------



## explod (3 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OGC what a lovely thing.  With gold price consolidating at the current level and the US$ falling by the day support may stay with this.  IMHO


----------



## stock nub (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

UNO up 69% atm

trying to merge with Manhattan resources.

Allan eggers runs this co and as you may know he made a mint selling his baby summit to paladin.

He turned summit from a $10 mill stock to a $1.2 billion stock so this can only be good news


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



stock nub said:


> UNO up 69% atm
> 
> trying to merge with Manhattan resources.
> 
> ...



SN, you must post a chart in this thread, or the post is deleted. Also, this actually looks like an outstanding breakout, so maybe put it in that thread, with a chart. Cheers, kennas


----------



## legs (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> SN, you must post a chart in this thread, or the post is deleted. Also, this actually looks like an outstanding breakout, so maybe put it in that thread, with a chart. Cheers, kennas




This* is *the Outstanding breakout alerts thread!


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



legs said:


> This* is *the Outstanding breakout alerts thread!



LOL. How the f*ck did POTENTIAL get on the top of the post. 

Maybe another Mod moved it.

Still needs a chart though.


----------



## sw3 (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



legs said:


> This* is *the Outstanding breakout alerts thread!




Haha, d'oh.

It happens to the best of them...

As a side note, it will be an interesting day. Some mixed news from around the world.


----------



## skc (3 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WDS. Up 1/3 since breaking resistance at $1.2. Target around $2 from wave equality.


----------



## panikhide (3 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Wildhorse Energy - WHE has recently broken out. It's still only at 30% of the highs it reached a year ago.


----------



## legs (4 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FML on huge volume too:

whats the target you think?


----------



## Sean K (4 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



legs said:


> FML on huge volume too:
> 
> whats the target you think?



I wouldn't make it that bigger triangle. Just from 1.8 ish to 3c. So 4 ish would be mine, at resistance spike in early Jan (not part of my triangle).


----------



## Boggo (5 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think this (EXT) would probably qualify as outstanding now based on this morning's open.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## db96 (7 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GIP


----------



## db96 (9 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AZZ


----------



## db96 (9 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BCI


----------



## db96 (9 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FRS


----------



## db96 (9 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GPN


----------



## db96 (9 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MEO


----------



## Ghetto23 (10 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WSA has broken out today. I'm at work so can't post a chart. Anyone?


----------



## Gillie (10 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Ghetto23 said:


> WSA has broken out today. I'm at work so can't post a chart. Anyone?




DOSEN'T LOOK TOO INVITING....


----------



## glenn_r (10 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Ghetto23 said:


> WSA has broken out today. I'm at work so can't post a chart. Anyone?




Looks like a weak close...


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PRE


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GRD


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FMG


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



db96 said:


> PRE



Surprised they didn't get a speeding ticket yesterday. The ASX is off their game. 

As if todays ann wasn't out there already?

For some. 

They were the one's selling on the open.


----------



## rico01 (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Surprised they didn't get a speeding ticket yesterday. The ASX is off their game.
> 
> As if todays ann wasn't out there already?
> 
> ...




Quote:
Originally Posted by kennas  
A reminder that you must provide a chart in this thread, and the potential one too.

Thanks!
Don,t forget the rules kennas


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



rico01 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kennas
> A reminder that you must provide a chart in this thread, and the potential one too.
> 
> ...



Huh? 

I commented on someone elses chart.

Don't be too quick to trip up a Mod, rico.


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLR


----------



## sjx (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

All I'm seeing is breakouts that have already happened DB96... 

Some explanation and maybe some additional indicators on your charts would make a big help..


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sjx said:


> All I'm seeing is breakouts that have already happened DB96...
> 
> Some explanation and maybe some additional indicators on your charts would make a big help..





That is why the thread is called "Outstanding Breakout alert" because it has already happened. I do not use many indicators these days but rely purely on price action, volume, momentum and chart patterns. Also check out the 'Potential breakout alert' thread.


----------



## db96 (13 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WRK


----------



## db96 (13 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OZL


----------



## db96 (17 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SFR


----------



## db96 (27 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ITC


----------



## db96 (27 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ENE


----------



## db96 (27 June 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ESI


----------



## Sean K (16 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looks pretty good, but it has failed before.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Looks pretty good, but it has failed before.




agree Kennas, am in big time at 5.95 with a stop at 5.50.

Nice chart.

gg


----------



## MACCA350 (16 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> agree Kennas, am in big time at 5.95 with a stop at 5.50.



I've been in for a month at 6.45 just before it broke through on the 12th, looking for a good run

cheers


----------



## $20shoes (21 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ALL - text book break out from a nice tight Weinstein style basing phase.
Might hits it head on 4.50 before testing support. Obvious medium term target would be to close the gap at $5.20.


----------



## skc (21 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



$20shoes said:


> ALL - text book break out from a nice tight Weinstein style basing phase.
> Might hits it head on 4.50 before testing support. Obvious medium term target would be to close the gap at $5.20.




Well spotted and agree with your analysis. ALL has had a couple of false breaks. This may or may not be the real deal. A low risk long entry, but equally valid short entry on any weakness.

Personally I don't like this stock fundamentally - with profit season around the corner you never know when the next profit warning is. They have had 5 or 6 in a row or something like that. There is a new management team in place which is always great for getting all the bad news out (and blame previous team).


----------



## Buckeroo (21 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



skc said:


> Well spotted and agree with your analysis. ALL has had a couple of false breaks. This may or may not be the real deal. A low risk long entry, but equally valid short entry on any weakness.
> 
> Personally I don't like this stock fundamentally - with profit season around the corner you never know when the next profit warning is. They have had 5 or 6 in a row or something like that. There is a new management team in place which is always great for getting all the bad news out (and blame previous team).




And much of their profit comes from the US which is still very much a basket case.


----------



## MACCA350 (24 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HFA


----------



## panikhide (27 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SUR - up 17% today


----------



## panikhide (27 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry - didn't manage to get a chart up. So, let's try again: SUR up 17% today. Hopefully it can stay up this time.


----------



## Jay-684 (31 July 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ASL

up over 10% today (has crept back a bit) however no accouncement to speak of...

also very few sellers, 95,000 units vs 765,000 buyers


----------



## Annwn (1 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ABC - Broken upwards from traing range formed since May09, broken previous high of Jan 09,
Trading above 200 EMA


----------



## Annwn (2 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IDL - Industrea Ltd

Broke upwards following news release

Industrea awarded $30m p.a. contract for Cockatoo Coal’s Baralaba mine
• Industrea subsidiary Huddy’s Mining Services wins circa $30 million p.a. contract for Cockatoo Coal’s Baralaba Coal Mine, near Moura, Queensland
• Huddy’s to provide a fully integrated range of services including equipment, operators, maintenance, service and support, drilling and blasting

Cheers


----------



## MACCA350 (3 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GMG broke the 50c barrier on Friday and continues higher today, currently trading at 55.5c


----------



## drasicjazz (7 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FER ;fermiscan up and out with some conferming volume today
they ann last week that the selling of their product/test has begon


----------



## awg (7 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VMG

funny business with announcement time

now straight into suspension!


----------



## Boggo (7 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Now this (DCG) is an outstanding breakout !!

(click to enlarge)


----------



## nunthewiser (7 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Boggo said:


> Now this (DCG) is an outstanding breakout !!
> 
> (click to enlarge)





and now looking like an outstanding prospective short term SHORT


----------



## supermatt (8 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

im sorry but whats the point in posting a break out that happend ages ago?


----------



## skc (10 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



supermatt said:


> im sorry but whats the point in posting a break out that happend ages ago?




1. So we can look for patterns of past breakouts

2. So we can add stock to watch list and potentially trade the pull backs

3. So poster can pad themselves on the back if they got on the breakout


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



skc said:


> 1. So we can look for patterns of past breakouts
> 
> 2. So we can add stock to watch list and potentially trade the pull backs
> 
> 3. So poster can pad themselves on the back if they got on the breakout



I don't think it was outstanding at the point referenced actually, so it's not a good example of what an outstanding breakout is. Absolutely amazing run from the bottom though.


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



skc said:


> 1. So we can look for patterns of past breakouts
> 
> 2. So we can add stock to watch list and potentially trade the pull backs
> 
> 3. So poster can pad themselves on the back if they got on the breakout




Past breakouts are an integral part of a trading strategy of mine. So they certainly can be very relevant.

But perhaps not in an Outstanding breakout alert.

*Question*

How do people qualify "their" outstanding breakout alerts?


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> How do people qualify "their" outstanding breakout alerts?



Breakout infers that a stock was trading in a trend. A stock breaks out when that trend is broken. Significant means that the trend is difficult to break, thus inferring that the stock must have bumped up against resistance (or support) several times previously, but failed, and continued along the trend. The more resistance, the more significant the breakout will be. Once that _significant_ trend is clearly broken, on volume, EOD, it's an outstanding breakout.

What about you tech?


----------



## Boggo (10 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Breakout infers that a stock was trading in a trend. A stock breaks out when that trend is broken. Significant means that the trend is difficult to break, thus inferring that the stock must have bumped up against resistance (or support) several times previously, but failed, and continued along the trend. The more resistance, the more significant the breakout will be. Once that _significant_ trend is clearly broken, on volume, EOD, it's an outstanding breakout.




After 2000 posts on the subject are we getting some rules ?


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Boggo said:


> After 2000 posts on the subject are we getting some rules ?



The general idea about what is a trend and breakout has been mentioned previously. Perhaps a consensus definition should be attached to the top of the page.


----------



## Boggo (10 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> The general idea about what is a trend and breakout has been mentioned previously. Perhaps a consensus definition should be attached to the top of the page.




Hi kennas.
I posted two charts in the potential breakout thread last week, BLY at $0.295 and IMD at $0.725, to explain your point can you have a squizzy at those and tell me when they should make the transition from 'potential' to 'outstanding'

Cheers


----------



## fureien (13 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

wow do u want to see amazing?

BPH







13* ur money in 3 days


----------



## antzlovinit (13 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

any1 got any views on LNG? Brokers recommending AOE and therefore alot of speculation on AOE, but LNG?  there is got to be some sought of rumour out there? any insights?


----------



## MACCA350 (13 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



fureien said:


> wow do u want to see amazing?
> 
> BPH
> 
> ...



 1000% in 3 days.........where's that time machine when you need it

BTW here's a 5 year chart, looks like it's done it before.

cheers


----------



## fureien (13 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

if some lucky bugger accidentally typed in the wrong ASX code for bhp and bought bph instead. wud be one lucky fat fingered bugger lol


----------



## Joe Blow (13 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The "Outstanding Breakout Alerts" thread has a policy of no chart, no post. So please be sure to include a chart if you are nominating a stock for this thread. If you don't your post will be removed. Also be sure to include some accompanying commentary detailing the specifics of the breakout, such as resistance levels/volume etc.

For those not familiar with how to post a chart please see this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## Annwn (14 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Three of the leading banks all look similar in their breakout patterns 

ANZ - Gapped up from a small pennant, has broken previous resistance, highest since June 08, Vol not strong

CBA - Highest since Feb08, 2 day breakout of small pennant, closed on high, Vol increased last 2 days.

NAB - Broken upwards from small ascending triangle, highest since july 08, 
Vol not stong

Cheers


----------



## STRAT (19 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ATI has shown some life over the last few days. Options ATIO still lagging behind with an ex price of 0.8c There is a solid ceiling at 1.7 but it is sure is trying.


----------



## panikhide (19 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



MACCA350 said:


> 1000% in 3 days.........where's that time machine when you need it
> 
> BTW here's a 5 year chart, looks like it's done it before.
> 
> cheers




For those who are interested - a follow-up on BioPharmica Limited (BPH). It has now dropped back to 0.175 after hitting highs of 0.40 last week.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (20 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry I can't post a chart from this computer but EGO is breaking a _*nice ascending triangle consolidation*_ this afternoon on outstanding volume.


----------



## enigmatic (24 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry still not certain what the difference of Outstanding breakout and potential.

So here is GCR which i think comes under Outstanding..


----------



## adobee (25 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Anyone checking out ABY .. substanial break out alert .. will get chart up shortly..


----------



## bowman (26 August 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SSC seems to be behaving well since the breakout spike 5 days ago.

Has been making higher lows since then and the minimal volume in the last three days suggests those on board realise the potential here if the mine approval process is completed sucessfully.

I've been daytrading it since the breakout except for yesterday, when I added some more to my pre breakout holdings.

Chart snapshot just before 11 am and is now down a tick.


----------



## explod (3 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think from the potential 2 days ago we are into the outstanding today and volume is doubling each day too.   Coaking coal in indonesia, from sea food, you figure it but someone certainly likes it.  Maybe good coal nearer to China could be a factor.


----------



## STRAT (3 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

In the last hour


----------



## cooper1308 (5 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SAR

Massive sidewards accumulation on big volume over the last 6 months

Wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of insto money jumps on board once they begin production (gold) in 6 months.


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Had a bit of a look at both threads to see how things turned out walking forward with those stocks ticked for a *Breakout Alert or Potential Alert.*
While not an exhaustive study the *Breakout Alerts *appeared to be the more successful.

Id have thought there would have been more interest and suggestions in the "*Better Breakout Trading Thread"* given the interest in these 2 threads.

Still --- will continue with my own investigation into *what makes a breakout continue or fail *(Past history-characteristics of the breakout-false breakouts and their future roll-volume,its roll,gaps their roll,range of breakout bars/bars,their roll,where the breakout occurs (at a consolidation top or bottom,lengths of consolidations,their roll)etc).


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Had a bit of a look at both threads to see how things turned out walking forward with those stocks ticked for a *Breakout Alert or Potential Alert.*
> While not an exhaustive study the *Breakout Alerts *appeared to be the more successful.



I would have thought this thread was more successful because the stocks had already broken out. 

The idea of the potential thread was to create a watch list of things that were heading towards breakout and either take a position in anticipation and manage the trade, or watch it closely so that you could enter as the stock was breaking out gaining maximum exposure to the break. Many of the outstanding breakouts were being called too far after the fact, thus missing the upside. The very nature of the potential thread meant that a stock was coming up to significant resistance and thus, there was a probability it would fail. 

I think your other thread will gain traction tech.


----------



## explod (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> I would have thought this thread was more successful because the stocks had already broken out.
> 
> The idea of the potential thread was to create a watch list of things that were heading towards breakout and either take a position in anticipation and manage the trade, or watch it closely so that you could enter as the stock was breaking out gaining maximum exposure to the break. Many of the outstanding breakouts were being called too far after the fact, thus missing the upside. The very nature of the potential thread meant that a stock was coming up to significant resistance and thus, there was a probability it would fail.
> 
> I think your other thread will gain traction tech.





Yes Kennas, a bit of a connundrum, the Potential is a hard one, the moment a stock is in the Potential zone, e.g volume and prise rise) it is really a breakout.  I posted one early last week as potential, but was really out of the box, and two days later re-posted the same one on the Outstanding.

I have many stocks on watch lists that to me are all potentials but as soon as they break one needs to get into it there and then.

Just my two bobs


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> I would have thought this thread was more successful because the stocks had already broken out.
> 
> The idea of the potential thread was to create a watch list of things that were heading towards breakout and either take a position in anticipation and manage the trade, or watch it closely so that you could enter as the stock was breaking out gaining maximum exposure to the break. Many of the outstanding breakouts were being called too far after the fact, thus missing the upside. The very nature of the potential thread meant that a stock was coming up to significant resistance and thus, there was a probability it would fail.
> 
> I think your other thread will gain traction tech.




Kennas
Looking at past performance of those stocks which were earmarked as potentials and those that were Breakouts in their own right (not seen as a potential breakouts) it was/is clear that you'll have a far more profitable method trading those which HAVE broken out than watch listing those that may breakout.

Resistance seems to me to be a poor indicator of a Potential Breakout threat of failure.
But a better indicator for future support!
I would have thought momentum/support leading to an old high would have indicated more potential than a limitation such as simple resistance?
*
FLX as an example*


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Resistance seems to me to be a poor indicator of a Potential Breakout threat of failure.



I'm not exactly sure what you mean tech.

To me the term resistance implies a stock has come up against a point which has previously been a stopping point. The more times a stock has reversed from that line, the more resistance, and the more outstanding a breakout will be. 

How can a stock 'breakout' if there's no resistance? 

You seem to be implying the importance of volume. Of course.

Must be combined with S&R surely?


----------



## bowman (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I guess we all have different methods for finding either, 'breakout' stocks or 'potential breakout' stocks. Scanning for price and volume (and other parameters) is the obvious one.

I tend to mostly use a real time feature in Phoenix charts which lists the days top 100 movers by:

1. %gain
2. volume
3. value

So by repeatedly going through this list during the day I can identify and select:

1. Stocks which have, or are in the process of breaking out.
2. Stocks which are approaching resistance or are in some kind of consolidation pattern and are potential breakout stocks.

In other words I find 'potential' and 'breakouts' by the same process and tend to trade both according to my 'system'.
(Watching the ASX announcements is the other method which I use to daytrade speccie miners which spike on positive announcements).

Also I do not rely solely on technical analysis to determine how to trade, position sizing. risk etc.

For example two recent stocks which spiked on announcements were SSC and GDA and I initially traded both of them on the day of the announcement.

The nature of the announcements then helped me determine where to focus my subsequent trading attention.

GDA spiked on a single good rock chip sample, while SSC announced their intention to proceed from explorer to producer. In the following days I turned my attention to SSc and put GDA on the backburner - a decision which so far I'm more than happy with.


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean tech.
> 
> To me the term resistance implies a stock has come up against a point which has previously been a stopping point. The more times a stock has reversed from that line, the more resistance, and the more outstanding a breakout will be.
> 
> ...




Classifying a stock as a potential breakout on the basis that its at resistance or close to it is a poor method of identification as a STAND ALONE criteria.
Resistance wins more often than not.
However there are strong citeria which when added to analysis of price at or near resistance can give better qualification to "Potential Breakouts".

The best qualification IS a BREAKOUT.
The necessity of getting on before a breakout isnt worth the massive watchlist in my opinion.
Just trade the breakouts! (those qualified by other analysis criteria).


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Classifying a stock as a potential breakout on the basis that its at resistance or close to it is a poor method of identification as a STAND ALONE criteria.
> Resistance wins more often than not.
> However there are strong citeria which when added to analysis of price at or near resistance can give better qualification to "Potential Breakouts".
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree, and the thread seems to have been poorly managed.

I think one of my original criteria was for a stock to be approaching resistance on volume, but it was lost. 

Do you think that approaching significant resistance, on volume, would be a better criteria? Or, just that it has to have broken first? 

Is there any purpose at all in identifying stocks aproaching significant long term resistance?


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



kennas said:


> Yes, I agree, and the thread seems to have been poorly managed.
> 
> I think one of my original criteria was for a stock to be approaching resistance on volume, but it was lost.




Strangely this can work for and against a successful breakout.
Massive volume is worse than Good volume.The following day holds the key.
Massive volume followed by a down day is very weak!



> Do you think that approaching significant resistance, on volume, would be a better criteria? Or, just that it has to have broken first?




Really the only thing that doesnt help is Massive volume.Poor volume is actually better!



> Is there any purpose at all in identifying stocks aproaching significant long term resistance?




Yes of course. but better to know 

(1) Where the resistance is. At an accumulating bottom of some width or an accumulating pause in an up move already underway.
(2) Is it a single bar resistance or a channel of resistance or a Zone of resistance or VOLUME resistance.
(3) Has VOLUME resistance been exhausted within the resistance ZONE.

Massive volume on a breakout can strongly indicate a potential false breakout. One on low volume can indicate the exact opposite!

Well thats what I have found.

This discussion should be in the better breakouts thread.
If someone wants to move it.


----------



## Boggo (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

My  worth on the subject.

In a strong uptrending market resistance is just an area where you may get an opportunity to buy at a lower price.

Resistance is just resistance, not the point where a 'good' stock is going to just stop.

My simple breakout system "Alert Arrows" on MCR chart below with two of those arrows being 'potential' breakout alerts.

The only real resistance on that chart is the bar colour change to yellow or orange which is a form of 'overbought' indication.
Any other perceived resistance is just a minor impediment to the overall trend.
I work on a simple KISS principle, has it got the potential to breakout and resume the overall trend, if yes then it is a "potential breakout"

(click to expand)


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Agree with all the above in regard to potential and breakouts.

It's just hard to manage when you are a volunteer in another time zone and have another life. Sort of. 

Thanks for the comments! 

Will try to add to your Better Breakout thread tech.


----------



## Kryzz (8 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Centro broke out of some resistance little while back, now consolidating, good volume too, gap fill target $5.50 anyone?:


----------



## grace (8 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not even sure what caused this today but I notice some interest in Rare Earths here and there over the last few days.  Only finished half way on the candle so a little bit iffy I guess.

Hope I'm in the right thread for this chart.


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Clearing of weak hands inside day likely tommorow in my view.

*CNP* is interesting!


----------



## lucifuge (9 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Seems MAH may be about to launch; yesterday it finished just shy of 70c on relatively large volume.


----------



## fast fate (9 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TOE - Toro Energy Limited
Up 27 % today without any announcement.
Been going sideways for a month or so.
10 day chart posted to capture today's movement.


----------



## dave2074 (11 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PXS - nice breakout from solid consolidation over the past few months.


----------



## grace (14 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Haven't seen this much movement in BUL for a long time and on nice volume too.


----------



## LeeTV (14 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Unilife: UNI


----------



## MACCA350 (15 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OEX has broken solid resistance around 28c, it hasn't reached over this level since Dec08 and has tried three times already in Jan, Apr and Aug. Today it's trading around 32c on building volume. 
If OEX can hold these gains next resistance is around 40c which was lows of Oct08 and highs of Dec08

6 month and 1 year charts shown

cheers


----------



## bowman (15 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

FML has been a scalpers plaything for some time but today's break suggests it's time to play in a higher range.


----------



## AlterEgo (22 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Breakout on high volume in MEO. Notice the volume of the last 2 days.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Did I thank you for *CNP*?

Thanks again.


----------



## swm79 (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Did I thank you for *CNP*?
> 
> Thanks again.




i asume you're thanking yourself tech?

i was going to buy a really small parcel of CNP a few weeks ago when they were 9c after reading a few reports saying REITs were on the comeback trail but given that they're SCREWED long term i thought against it.... wish i hadnt!!!!! 

520% would have been nice!


----------



## investor.123 (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Did I thank you for *CNP*?
> 
> Thanks again.




LOL WOW well done!!! got any more stock that are interesting?:

crazy stock..... gone up 20 cents now


----------



## skyQuake (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Rumour of recap, rights issue; Everyone wants to be on the register.
Also breakout after such a long long consolidation


----------



## investor.123 (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



skyQuake said:


> Rumour of recap, rights issue; Everyone wants to be on the register.
> Also breakout after such a long long consolidation




for cnp?


----------



## skyQuake (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



investor.123 said:


> for cnp?




Yup, similar to VPG. Could be placement though.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Someone posted a chart.
I liked a lot about it and didnt have it on a watchlist.
rest is history.
So thanks to the Mystery poster.


----------



## skyQuake (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Someone posted a chart.
> I liked a lot about it and didnt have it on a watchlist.
> rest is history.
> So thanks to the Mystery poster.




Think it was bowman, pointed out the consolidation above old highs of 16c.
Cant seem to find the post now though


----------



## lukeaye (24 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Where was somebody on this one


----------



## lucifuge (25 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

If it's not known already, PRR is going off. The long term chart should show it's possible potential.


----------



## Novski (25 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Clearing of weak hands inside day likely tommorow in my view.
> 
> *CNP* is interesting!




G'Day Tech,
Do u wan to expand on what you saw as being interesting.. Did you you think it would be as interesting as it has been in the past few days.

Yes the Tech. Analysis looks good: getting back into Stage 2 trend(uptrend) after lengthy Stage 1 meaning no short term resistances to deal with now and solid volume. Yet all comments(seemingly based on fundamentals) in CNP thread are very surprised. Based on Tech. Analysis i don't see surprises.

Plus, only 2 yrs ago share price was $10, now 30-40c. Do fundamentals say co. is 96-7% worse off than 2 yrs ago..

What did you see Tech?.. or anyone else..

Novski


----------



## swm79 (25 September 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Novski said:


> G'Day Tech,
> Do u wan to expand on what you saw as being interesting.. Did you you think it would be as interesting as it has been in the past few days.
> 
> Yes the Tech. Analysis looks good: getting back into Stage 2 trend(uptrend) after lengthy Stage 1 meaning no short term resistances to deal with now and solid volume. Yet all comments(seemingly based on fundamentals) in CNP thread are very surprised. Based on Tech. Analysis i don't see surprises.
> ...




in short YES fundamentals DO say the company is 96% worse than it was 2 years ago. it is quite literally SCREWED. i cant see how it has lasted this long

a friend of a firendof a friend predicted the fall and at $9 said "invest in Centro and you'll lose AAALLLL of your money"... i wish i had have short it on that advice!


----------



## explod (2 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

What a jump on its re list yesterday.  Report of proposed production looks pretty good for the next few years.


----------



## explod (8 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



explod said:


> What a jump on its re list yesterday.  Report of proposed production looks pretty good for the next few years.




Anyone pick up on this, hitting 27 cents today.

Am holding and cheers to those that spotted and acted

explod


----------



## MACCA350 (14 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

VMS broke out of it's channel today on a good announcement and high 10M volume(it's only ever topped that once in Feb 07' when it hit 63c), currently up 39.47% @ 26.5c which was almost hit in July. 
If it can hold this break then next resistance seems to be around 30c then maybe 40c.

6 month and 2 year charts:


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Boom Logistics, BOL
Sorry I didn't put this in Potential Breakouts before but it gave me a little scare before it took off ( see BOL thread)  now the horse is bolting. .67 to .70 today 



Now could we have some clever analysis from ppl who use Elliott wave or whatever 'cause I've got no idea where to set a stop loss or profit trigger on this (& I don't want to be Out Too Soon  )


----------



## Go Nuke (20 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ACR guys.

Acrux.

Biostock

They made blue sky in Oct 1st.

Great company, one I wish I had always owned.....as its out performed my other biostocks

Chart speaks for itself.....


----------



## Semillon (20 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

IDL broke out of a two month trading range today on good volume, I think this counts as an outstanding alert?

My target is 0.65, height of the trading range + lead in from previous break out, your mileage may vary.


----------



## surfingman (21 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ROG has had a nice breakout on good volume today closing on the high for the day up 27%


----------



## MACCA350 (23 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OBJ currently up 70% at 1.7c today, up 142% for the week on good volume. MACD and DMI look positive.

OBJ has been trading between 0.4c and 0.6c for the last year with a 1.3c spike in May on an announcement.

3 Month and 2 Year charts


----------



## Joe Blow (27 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A reminder that charts are mandatory in this thread.

Posts nominating breakouts without a chart will be removed.


----------



## swm79 (27 October 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CCU up 37%.................... the astonishing part - all in the last hour of trade!


----------



## explod (19 November 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This is a wonderfull trade and a read up on the company prospects together with the name change to Pan Asia Recources whereby it will lose the stigma of the old Sams Seafood will see further reratings IMHO.  Cheers to holders


----------



## Purple XS2 (19 November 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SBR booming - sharp rise on positive announcements.
I disclose small holding.


----------



## swm79 (8 December 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ROL.... Outstanding enough???

On news ROL strikes "world class high grade gold intersection"


----------



## prozac (29 December 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Am I being pedantic if I was to ask that the name of the stock recommended be announced as well as the code? Some of these look familiar but without looking them up I am at a loss as to their identity.


----------



## skc (3 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



prozac said:


> Am I being pedantic if I was to ask that the name of the stock recommended be announced as well as the code? Some of these look familiar but without looking them up I am at a loss as to their identity.




You win the laziest new poster award, hands down.


----------



## voigtstr (3 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

cool thread!

So in Incredible Charts, I've run a filter of percentage price movement over 3 days with a minimum 10% move.

RCY came back as a result, 35% price move over 3 days and 11% over last trading day.







Now as pretty as this graph is, who can give me the odds of the chart continuing up, or turning as soon as I put money on it (say at 0.25 (ok it might gap up again)). Whats the story on this company? Why should it continue up?


----------



## swm79 (15 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

i'm sure everyone has seen or heard about this

ADO....


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (15 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



swm79 said:


> i'm sure everyone has seen or heard about this
> 
> ADO....




I don't think the 'Outstanding breakout' thread does it justice. 

How about a '*!!$*$*£ out of this world breakout' thread?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> I don't think the 'Outstanding breakout' thread does it justice.
> 
> How about a '*!!$*$*£ out of this world breakout' thread?




Were any funnymentalists on to this.

Did Flat Profits tip it?

Or was it a technical analysis pick up 6 trading days ago.

gg


----------



## doogie_goes_off (15 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Saw it go up 100% the day before, did not have time to look at the funnymentals, anyone read up and buy??


----------



## MACCA350 (15 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Makes AVQ look like a pimple........after yesterdays announcement AVQ hit 4c earlier today which is an increase of 166% from 1.5c in 2 days, currently at 3c or 100% in 2 days


----------



## F-P (15 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



doogie_goes_off said:


> Saw it go up 100% the day before, did not have time to look at the funnymentals, anyone read up and buy??




I did.  Researched it on Wednesday night and was impressed by its fundamentals (albeit, very speculative).  Bought in at 3.1c on open yesterday.

It would be a mild understatement to say that I am happy with the result thus far ...

See my post in the ADO thread for more information.


----------



## Purple XS2 (15 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> I don't think the 'Outstanding breakout' thread does it justice.
> 
> How about a '*!!$*$*£ out of this world breakout' thread?




Doing a post-mortem on this phenomenon, the wackiest thing is, _it wasn't even a trading halt _ , just a 'price sensitive announcement'. When I'm actually at the keyboard, I tend to have a quick look at trading halt announcements, but glance over price-sensitives unless it's a stock I'm familiar with.

Now if I had been an ADO holder with a sell order in place, I think I'd not only be aghast at missing the bus, but also a just a tiny wee bit peeved in the way this announcement was handled by the board.

Disclosure: I am not and have never been, an ADO holder.


----------



## dingaling (18 January 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I tried to jump into ADO when they were trading up %40 a few days ago (at about .9 of a cent) i wanted to buy $5k worth!!!

my brokerage service wouldnt let me purchase tho becuase the stocks were too small!

later on in the day after the price had shot up %170  i had rememebred i had a westpac broker account so i still buaght some shares, albiet only $570 worth at a price of 2cents.

I held on and sold them at 9.2cents - but to think how much i would of made if i managed to get my $5,000 worth at .9 of a cent


----------



## roland (12 March 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Maybe a little late, GRR has broken through the $0.40 resistance level, and more importantly is right on the $0.49 longer resistance line.


----------



## springhill (13 September 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Outstanding breakout from BTU, chart says it all really. No announcement out...yet.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 September 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



springhill said:


> Outstanding breakout from BTU, chart says it all really. No announcement out...yet.




16% doesn't look outstanding to me. Better than a kick in the teeth though


----------



## springhill (13 September 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> 16% doesn't look outstanding to me. Better than a kick in the teeth though




That chart is lagging, current SP 39.5c = 19.7%.
When i bought at 8c, i ain't complaining!


----------



## quinn123 (28 September 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

HNR breaking out of a four month base on good volume, low volume on pullbacks.  

They are drilling prospective nickel and gold targets in WA from now to the end of the year.  Yet to release any drilling results; first results expected early October.

Cheers

Quinn




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## explod (28 September 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



quinn123 said:


> HNR breaking out of a four month base on good volume, low volume on pullbacks.
> 
> They are drilling prospective nickel and gold targets in WA from now to the end of the year.  Yet to release any drilling results; first results expected early October.
> 
> ...




A climb out on volume would be confirmation but more likely to consolidate or from here as profit taking has created resistance now at .22


----------



## panikhide (28 September 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Peak Resources (PEK) doubled.


----------



## hobo-jo (3 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEK was an impressive breakout!


Here's another one from Friday:




Wrote a blog piece on TBR earlier today:
http://bullionbaron.blogspot.com/2010/10/tribune-resources-nl-tbr.html


----------



## mr. jeff (4 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

hobo-jo

how can there be a company like TBR without some sort of serious flaw?
what you have written on that blog sounds too good to be true! they are quite small in market cap but to generate 1/3rd of their worth in gold each year? seriously!
Anything that sounds too good to be true IS too good to be true.

why am I entering an order?


----------



## hobo-jo (4 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mr. jeff said:


> hobo-jo
> how can there be a company like TBR without some sort of serious flaw?
> what you have written on that blog sounds too good to be true! they are quite small in market cap but to generate 1/3rd of their worth in gold each year? seriously!
> Anything that sounds too good to be true IS too good to be true.
> why am I entering an order?



DYOR mr jeff 

Something that was bought to my attention was that one of the directors has a bit of a shady past (Anton Billis - Google), but have read through quite a few years worth of company reports and announcements and all seems above board, a lot of the information online seems to be coming from a source with a grudge.

The profit this year was also derived from repayment of a loan in Rand shares, given that's a once off I don't think we will see a profit this large on the next annual report, but production levels do seem to be on the increase...

I think the biggest flaw here is the lack of liquidity, with only 12% outside of the top 20 it doesn't leave much room for day traders, etc.

Personally I can't ignore the numbers, their market cap is below their net assets and they are producing profitably in a sector which is hot at the moment. My shares won't be for sale under $3.


----------



## hobo-jo (5 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Another recent breakout is WCN, still fairly illiquid, but suspect this will change with the potential here. Has broken out to 2 year highs and currently powering on from another announcement released today.

Gold, Copper, Nickel explorer.

Also covered in a recent blog: http://bullionbaron.blogspot.com/2010/09/white-cliff-nickel-asx-wcn.html


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (10 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks to Haspete for the analysis (chart included in the youtube video). PEK's fundamentals and technicals look very strong.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hP5Pfl4stI


----------



## djones (11 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

PEM powering up to 55.5cents today after a great day Friday!

Can anyone post a chart??


----------



## Boggo (11 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I wouldn't class PEM as a breakout, IGO would be more along the lines of what I would class as a breakout but that's just my 

(click to expand)


----------



## panikhide (13 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Thanks to Haspete for the analysis (chart included in the youtube video). PEK's fundamentals and technicals look very strong.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hP5Pfl4stI





So, what is the software used in the youtube video here?


----------



## mr. jeff (13 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I should add here for anyone on the look out that ARU - Arufura Resources  is still going very strongly and seems to have volume on its side still.
IT doesn't seem to be riding announcements so much as the general hype at the moment for REE.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I think it's probably time for a reminder that all posts in this thread that nominate a stock as an "Outstanding Breakout" *must* include a chart. There should also be a sentence or two that interprets the chart from the poster's perspective.

Posts that just nominate a stock will probably be removed.


----------



## Ashsaege (13 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I got on IAU after it broke through 80cents at the start of September (only paper trading). Sensational trend. Getting close to the $1.80 mark, and it was hovering around the $0.30 mark 6 months ago.
Using a 6 day trailing stop.


----------



## mr. jeff (14 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Apologies for that. HEre is a chart highlighting ARU breakout.
Very clean at the momemt except for the gapping, moving well, with good increasing volume.


----------



## mr. jeff (14 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

A slightly diff. type of stock, but still a proper breakout, is IPL.
Note the lack of serious volume which does raise questions.
IPL has been forging ahead lately, there has been takeover murmurings and also due to grain shortages a suggestion that fert prices are going to rush up.


----------



## roland (14 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I reckon Bendigo Mining has a spot here. Seems like the market liked the failed merger between BDG and BCD. Maybe the threat of a possible dilution and uncertainty has been averted.....


----------



## lucifuge (15 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I've been watching (and holding) ESSA (ESS) for a while now. Continuing to buy at these low levels. I'm happy now, to reveal what I feel is a strong breakout.


----------



## Huitzii (18 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

KOR.AX recently had a superb breakout on an announcement regarding rare earths at "Rum Jungle".
The market responded very well on Friday 15th October and Monday 18th October making gains of  86.67% on Friday and 60.71% today
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101015/pdf/31t48503ph4fr1.pdf
Is it just me or does a "rum jungle sound like an exotic alcoholic drink lolz
Any how here is a chart to see what a real breakout looks like  


DYOR


----------



## Drdolittle (21 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Have a look at PEN, looks very promising. A director has also recently been buying up./


----------



## Aleksey (27 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

My favourite/most consistent signal is also kinda like a breakout. Its indicated on my chart with the green tick:

Its a little enlarged so looks kinda corny. As you can kinda tell, i cant stand boring black and white charts haha


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Classic.


----------



## tech/a (4 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Having intraday charts can be helpful with scan capability.
It can get you on on the day of the breakout rather than next day when some gap up.

Today SHE has popped up.


----------



## quinn123 (4 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGO has broken out today.  It broke out of a base, then retraced a little now has broken out on good volume.


----------



## Jako (6 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Exco Resources Ltd.......EXS

This is the first time I have posted in this thread, and also the first time I have posted a chart, hope it works.
I'm not a chartist, but it looks good to me.
Thoughts anyone ?? post in the EXS thread.

Exco have a number of Drilling & Further exploration reports due & a final decision on the CCP around the end of the year.
Much higher volume on Friday 06/11/2010


----------



## tech/a (6 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

*SHE*
Treading water some selling over 12c
*AGO* 
Went on with it but getting strong supply as it nears an old top.
*EXS* 
Strong selling forcing price lower on Friday at the most recent high--needs to see supply diminish and buyers take control---a bit early.

Finally I think a wet track wont suit many of these runners and would wait for a better draw.!!!!


----------



## wagonredwheels (7 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Re EXS:  Jako IMO its ready to explode.  An announcement of some recent drilling results will start the ball rolling and then once the decision on their CCP is made, buckle up and enjoy the ride.  Don't forget just over a week ago they were named Qld Explorer of the year.


----------



## namrog (7 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



wagonredwheels said:


> Re EXS:  Jako IMO its ready to explode.  An announcement of some recent drilling results will start the ball rolling and then once the decision on their CCP is made, buckle up and enjoy the ride.  Don't forget just over a week ago they were named Qld Explorer of the year.




That's a very bullish assessment on a chart that has not broken out anywhere yet, not saying it won't, but if history is any guide EXS tends to chop around a lot, and stays in a consolidation pattern for long periods of time...
So tend to agree with Tech's view above, it's too early to make a call.
Fridays candle doesn't give a lot of confidence, that's just my opinion though , and have been wrong now and then...


----------



## Chief Wigam (10 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Have a look at SDL today. Breaking past resistance line on higher than average volume.


----------



## scottshubert (10 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

these are very informative charts


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BCI USA and FRS are stand outs some charts and discussion here.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20906&page=5


----------



## Chief Wigam (12 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OEX has gapped up today above recent price range, on news of shale gas in India


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

2 nice set ups of about 15 scan results.
I expect some inside days here so would watch for a better 
timed entry. Can run through this if people want.Will do it live.
Over the next couple of days as it unfolds.


----------



## mr. jeff (19 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MMR seems to up and running with a news release today stating that there is an:



> Second Independent report finds PEP11 New Seaclem-1 Well Gas “Highly Likely”
> 
> MEC investee company, Advent Energy Ltd (“Advent”) is pleased to advise that it has received and reviewed
> a report from global geoscientific and environmental consultants RPS Group (RPS) describing gas as “highly
> ...


----------



## hobo-jo (21 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NWR has broken out after a long period of consolidation in advance of results expected from a 7000m drilling program:


----------



## Whiskers (26 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Now this is surely a standout alert. Someone clearly got some inside information from the volume before the trading hault.

I missed the damn thing from the low around 4c, but hopefully I can make up for it this time. I got a few the other day at 12c.


----------



## exgeo (26 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Guess INQ now qualifies as an Outstanding. Still 10x as many buyers as sellers at the mo. Management team is the same as former IWL (taken over by CBA a few years ago).


----------



## tech/a (26 November 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



exgeo said:


> Guess INQ now qualifies as an Outstanding. Still 10x as many buyers as sellers at the mo. Management team is the same as former IWL (taken over by CBA a few years ago).




Like the current level of low volume rise in price.
Thanks hadnt seen that.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (17 December 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Very green at this sort of thing... but had a play with Incredible Charts this morning and put through PRR. It was listed as a Potential Break-Out Alert in late October, but didn't eventuate. A wedge has been forming and broke out yesterday. Is someone able to advise, if I'm on the right track with my chart below?


----------



## tech/a (22 December 2010)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NCR is also worth a look seems to be forming a cup and handle.

Click To Expand.

*My Xmas gift to all!*


----------



## Chief Wigam (10 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Maverick, code MAD, has broken on all time high..

It was only a matter of time as this company is making real money and have so far delivered on all their targets. Unlike a lot of companies out there drilling.


----------



## ubtheboss (11 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



zzaaxxss3401 said:


> Very green at this sort of thing... but had a play with Incredible Charts this morning and put through PRR. It was listed as a Potential Break-Out Alert in late October, but didn't eventuate. A wedge has been forming and broke out yesterday. Is someone able to advise, if I'm on the right track with my chart below?




Turns out you were just a touch premature with that one but not by much. PRR is on tear now! Hold on for a ride!


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

YTC going Well
BTA Nice.

Now this one!!


----------



## hobo-jo (17 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Breakout by MSR to new all time highs, on good volume. Whether it holds with current Gold weakness is another question... but there are not many sellers. At one point today there was fewer than a couple of hundred thousand available on the sell side.


----------



## sammy84 (18 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> YTC going Well
> BTA Nice.
> 
> Now this one!!
> ...




Tech

Curious how you handle trading a stock like BKP. It was a nice breakout, and now is undergoing a healthy retrace on lower volume. Nevertheless, given its low value, every tick equates to a 5% move. Where I would realistically place a stop for this trade would be around 45% below, which just kills my position sizing.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I'm out of BKP.
Pivoy Point reversal on 14/1 sold on close.
I always sell a PP reversal regardless of where the stock is in a trade.

As for position sizing if its too far away I wont take the trade.
I can be very agressive with position sizing if I think its going to fly.
Ill Halve the Risk amount and move the stop to a previous high to act as support OR half the range of the breakout bar.

Creative maximizing of position sizing but at the same time aggressive management can be profitable---but dont forget to manage the position!!!
I alter stops at open/11 am and close--- if required.

I always place orders with bracket orders and just alter the stop.
If something is not performing Ill place the stop at 1 tick below current and the Limit at 1 tick above and wait until taken out. 2 moved on today.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The goal is to get on runners as early as possible ---add when appropriate---be ruthless in cutting no performers loose and reluctant to close those performing.


----------



## Boggo (18 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Along similiar lines to tech/a especially after a steep run up I am always ready to bail out.
Did the same with USA, and re-entered on the bounce off 50% retracement.

Out of GXY today in profit when it broke yesterday's low.
(buyers seem to be coming in around 1.72 to 1.73 area now though)

It may come down and close the gap around 1.65 which is within 1c of a 38% retracement.

Just my 

(click to expand)


----------



## breaker (18 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tech/a ....BKP showing a rising three and didnt close below dominant green candle.... might reverse


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



breaker said:


> tech/a ....BKP showing a rising three and didnt close below dominant green candle.... might reverse




Ill suggest sideways.


----------



## mr. jeff (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some follow up on the YTC breakout previously discussed;




My own critique on this trade was that after my test lot moved 10% I should have entered at 0.43 aggressively, then again at 0.51, so my second entry was mis-timed. 

The gap up was a promising (and lucky) move which didn't hold, with the subsequent price action convincing me to sell the entire lot and wait for a fresh breakout above 0.60 further down the track. Although this was a profitable trade, with fine tuning and larger first buy (after a test lot confirming) the rewards could be greater with little increase in risk.

I am interested in hearing anyone's comments and analysis.


----------



## breaker (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Its a wonder you wrnt stopped out at 35 on first buy


----------



## tech/a (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



breaker said:


> Its a wonder you wrnt stopped out at 35 on first buy




Depends on the position of the stop.


----------



## breaker (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

that is true I should hav said min would have ben 35....as it was stopped out to soon which does happen


----------



## Market Depth (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Forgive my computer generated P&F chart.  I normally draw them by hand They look much better.

PDN poking it's head up for a look around on a 2 year high. I'm already in this trade. But looks like it should push higher into the $5.50 zone. Good support @$4.90 which has been tested several times.


----------



## tech/a (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Depends on the position of the stop.




While you could use an intra day stop My testing has shown that selling on close and on next open to be the most prudent in any time frame


----------



## Market Depth (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

One Steel (OST) 'Popping Up' after a long down trend


----------



## sammy84 (24 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> While you could use an intra day stop My testing has shown that selling on close and on next open to be the most prudent in any time frame
> 
> 
> View attachment 41008




Sorry tech don't understand. Do you mean that if your stop is triggered intra day you will then close out the position at the end of that trading session? Or do you close out the position on the next open?


----------



## breaker (25 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

tech/a has used that method to much sucess


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sammy84 said:


> Sorry tech don't understand. Do you mean that if your stop is triggered intra day you will then close out the position at the end of that trading session? Or do you close out the position on the next open?




Sam
If the stop is CLOSE not trading below a level you would need to wait for the close (In some cases you could close that night if discretionary) but in the majority of cases and my preferred stop exit is on the open of the next days trading.

Sure sometimes you'll get a lower price as it gaps down at other times the same as the close and strangely often a higher price than the close last night.
At which time DONT be tempted to hold it!


----------



## tugga (25 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NOVOGEN NRT.AX

Up 66% today

http://chart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=NRT.AX&t=1y&q=&l=&z=l&p=s&a=v&p=s&lang=en-AU&region=AU


----------



## breaker (25 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Wow how do ya trade that..good volume...would be tempted to day trade ie buy on open


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



breaker said:


> Wow how do ya trade that..good volume...would be tempted to day trade ie buy on open



You could use a market scanner that picks up a percentage rise in price. Scan, eyeball, pounce. Remember, it's the quick 'and' the dead.


----------



## barney (1 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Mentioned this one a couple of times on the DRK thread.  Personally I wouldn't be chasing it now, but it might be worth putting in the watch list.

The chart says it all !!


----------



## tinhat (4 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Today EQN broke out above its January top of $6.20  and November top of $6.40. Closed at $6.66


----------



## panikhide (4 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts: PEK*

PEK came out of a trading halt today and is up 0.280 	or 54.369% to 0.795 on Rare Earth RC Drill Results for its Ngualla projects. Further results expected in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## tradingplaces (7 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi,
I am new to trading, however just saw that Shares in TNG Ltd jumped after TNG said a scoping study of its Mount Peake vanadium project in the Northern Territory had confirmed its technical and financial viability.

Just wondering if the upward trend will continue tomorrow..


----------



## Huitzii (8 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi and welcome trading places...I am not a professional at this by any means.
this popped up in my routine scans 2 days ago although I haven't traded it.
yesterday I watched it rise to almost 100% gains to pull right back again.
It scares me to enter a trade with a high tail like this one has,but each to their own.
this formation isn't called a "hanging man" for nothing lolz.


----------



## tradingplaces (8 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Huitzii,

Thanks for the feedback. I was also very wary about putting any money on TNG and I didn't end up buying. I'm glad now seeing the price has dropped. I invested in FMJ last week and so far they are doing very nicely.


----------



## tinytim1 (9 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This is a textbook breakout, consolidate and run again chart.

BAU initially ran hard from 17c to 39c before setting up a tidy retracement back to 24c, it then bounced hard and broken out of this consolidation at 26c on big volume. It has since formed a nice tight triangle between 28c and 25.5c, we are now getting down to the pointy end of the triangle, with a strong move imminent. The first target is the previous run (39-17=22c) added onto the breakout point 26c, giving a nice target of 48c.

There are also several positive indicators adding to the strength of this chart. MACD, moving av, volume.

I wish i could post this chart, as it really is a beauty.

Good luck all.


----------



## AussieBoy (10 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

yeah, there's a lot of potential in that stock.  I'll be keeping a close eye on it


----------



## boff (10 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tinytim1 said:


> This is a textbook breakout, consolidate and run again chart.
> 
> BAU initially ran hard from 17c to 39c before setting up a tidy retracement back to 24c, it then bounced hard and broken out of this consolidation at 26c on big volume. It has since formed a nice tight triangle between 28c and 25.5c, we are now getting down to the pointy end of the triangle, with a strong move imminent. The first target is the previous run (39-17=22c) added onto the breakout point 26c, giving a nice target of 48c.
> 
> ...




Welcome tt1, great first post. I like the look of that one, and have just jumped in with a trade today at 0.27


----------



## boff (11 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



boff said:


> Welcome tt1, great first post. I like the look of that one, and have just jumped in with a trade today at 0.27




This has been up 20% today !! Anyone know why?


----------



## tinytim1 (12 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Next one - ADX.

Nice base formation, big jump in volume and broken above basing pattern.


----------



## Purple XS2 (13 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BOD - BioDM. Is this not a breakout?







On the fundamental side, stock is now in a trading halt, with news of a "potential transaction", and a resumption of trade due by opening bell *tomorrow* (Monday 14th).

Wise heads caution that resumption of trade could see a sell-on-the-fact, given that we've seen quite a bit of buy-on-the-rumour.

Discl: hold BOD and BODOA
Discl: have tipped BOD in the February tipping comp. (and also in January: I won )


----------



## barney (14 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DMA breaking out of a long slumber today.

A bit of Board re-shuffling in the pipeline has generated some trading interest by the looks.


----------



## mr. jeff (15 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AFR has shown a strong breakout today on no news




Hope there are some holders, congrats  and hope this continues up.


----------



## breaker (15 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Jeff could ya let us know at 3.45    Thanks


----------



## barney (15 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



breaker said:


> Jeff could ya let us know at 3.45    Thanks




LOL ....


----------



## mr. jeff (15 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



breaker said:


> Jeff could ya let us know at 3.45    Thanks




Ha! I wish I could let everyone here know at 3:45 _yesterday_ .
Sorry I will make posts earlier next time! ( I never buy on the day of these large volume spikes unless there is some serious news, hence the lack of notice during market hours) will adjust for users here though, my pleasure.

I should note that AFR popped quite early in the day too, so an entry was nigh impossible. Perhaps there is drilling result anticipation.


----------



## toocool (15 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I was lucky enough to take a small position @ . 77c this morning on AFR

Hope it holds up somewhat tomorrow.

Nice little open profit of $669 atm


----------



## mr. jeff (16 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ZRL Zambezi res
With announcement with Cu drilling, excellent grades



> Additional significant high grade intersections from Kangaluwi Copper Project confirm extensions of copper mineralisation down dip and along strike
> ● Further results of assays from previous drilling
> conducted on the Kangaluwi Copper Project indicate
> increasing width and copper grade with depth
> ● Recent results include high




Looks very promising, with revised drilling to follow on from this modification of the resource layout;


Broke yesterday, found today with strength.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BSM
missed this last few days but it's a good breakout, here's why the excitement


> ASX / Media Release
> 11 February 2011
> Final Hellyer Concentrate Production Milestone Achieved
> HIGHLIGHTS:
> ...


----------



## Boggo (16 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



breaker said:


> Jeff could ya let us know at 3.45    Thanks






mr. jeff said:


> BSM
> missed this last few days but it's a good breakout, here's why the excitement




mr. jeff, my opinion is that the horse has bolted when they get to the "outstanding breakout" stage, I like them to get my attention a bit earlier.

Here are six examples that came up last night just from the metals and mining sector (676 stock total) that are in the 'potential to be a potential' breakout area, ie. this is where I like to see them first.
ALK, AKM, BLR, SVL, SPM, TGS.

Just my 

BSM here
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&p=611727&viewfull=1#post611727


----------



## mr. jeff (16 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Yeah Boggo there is no was I would trade those gaps, just posting for others to view...!

Nice big gaps look glorious if you own already, they're a picture of envy if you don't and a picture of loss when you have a hunger for big profits and will chase it up.


----------



## Boggo (16 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mr. jeff said:


> Yeah Boggo there is no was I would trade those gaps, just posting for others to view...!




Understood mr. jeff, that's what I thought.

Cheers.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Alright here is one that you can all contribute to - WGO is a stock that is running hard  and the market depth (ATM! and FWIW as market depth means very little sometimes) is very short of sellers. 
Out of interest, what would you do if you had instant profit (assuming you can get out)

Have a look at the chart, it's moving up to 1.50 and assuming you bought units yesterday, is showing an exceptional profit instantly.  




Would you bail while the party is still going, buy more, or sit and hold tight? 

this is not for advice, only to see how different speculators run their risk.


----------



## boff (16 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mr. jeff said:


> Would you bail while the party is still going, buy more, or sit and hold tight?




I would move my stop up to 1.35 and sit tight. If the move continued up I would revise the stop up as well.


----------



## breaker (17 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

boggo I agree what scans/programs do you use to find potental stocks?
TGS & SVL look good SVL has increasing volume maybe something happening
WGO a hard one could be topping no volume I think I would profit take
Bought AFR @ 88 target 1.15


----------



## breaker (17 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SVL on its way after ann bit slow in at 33 thanks jeff


----------



## Boggo (17 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



breaker said:


> boggo I agree what scans/programs do you use to find potental stocks?
> TGS & SVL look good SVL has increasing volume maybe something happening
> WGO a hard one could be topping no volume I think I would profit take
> Bought AFR @ 88 target 1.15




breaker, I use Metastock with my own formula that gives me a heads up but almost any software can do the same.
SVL is a good example of where the chart can quite often get the jump on the news.

I am keeping an eye on SPM too from yesterday's short list that I posted above, it has been trying to get past 0.77. BLR was yesterday's winner.

A chart of WGO that you mentioned is below, it did have one heads up signal that picked up the breakout prior to the last run up.

(click to expand)


----------



## mr. jeff (17 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

stock is AHR




12 month breakout from consolidation
whether it will hold  is another question


----------



## breaker (17 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Jeff I use IC which is great I just need to get the right parameters working the sneak up in volume is what im looking for
SPM bit of volume today
Congrats on BLR still not to late I reckon


----------



## mr. jeff (17 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi Boggo and Breaker,

Chart of SPM as mentioned. SPM has been in the media increasingly in the last few weeks which is helpful for  increased traffic, they are chasing Cu Au Ag in Speewah surprisingly (WA). This volume today is high but there seems to be a lot of people jumping out on the new highs currently.  I do recall a rule, 'if you're buying breakouts, you may have to buy 5 of the one stock before you catch that great move' and if you don't buy one of the five, it will run like anything.


----------



## Boggo (17 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Probably a better view of what its trying to overcome at the moment.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (18 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Boggo said:


> Probably a better view of what its trying to overcome at the moment.
> 
> (click to expand)




And it looks like SPM is having another go at breaking out this morning (see chart in post above).


----------



## mr. jeff (18 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ALK has made a break for it.




and a news ticker so you can see whats going on  with them...


----------



## Boggo (18 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mr. jeff said:


> ALK has made a break for it.




Two from this list made a break for it today, ALK and SPM.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=835&p=612133&viewfull=1#post612133


----------



## breaker (19 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Gday Jeff & Boggo
ALK looks good 
SPM maybe look for some weakness 
Heres one I bought at 64 on red candle retrace thought everything was rosy should have been stopped out.Will probably hold on 150 day ma


----------



## breaker (19 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry about the two Pics although MAK not a good example but you get mydrift I,m sure... have been in and out of this stock since 45
Am in SVL, SBL


----------



## sammy84 (21 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AUN breakout. Yesterday was probably the breakout to be honest. Volume has been very high the last 3 days on the back of rumoured takeover.


----------



## breaker (21 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hope someone takes em over and gets rid of the bloody commercials


----------



## daki (22 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

can u guys look at MCR, seems like we have a small wedge going soon... and it's getting ready for a run to last year highs about 2.20... still using etrade so limited with what I can do 
cheers 
daki


----------



## skc (22 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



daki said:


> can u guys look at MCR, seems like we have a small wedge going soon... and it's getting ready for a run to last year highs about 2.20... still using etrade so limited with what I can do
> cheers
> daki




MCR is showing a wedge... but probably more posed to break down towards $1.40 imo. It has failed to run up with the rest of the market in the last 3 months so has no momentum to speak of. 

Sitting very dangerously on support at ~$1.7, and $1.4 would be the target if support is broken. Good short candidate but it is a potential takeover target.


----------



## daki (22 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

thanks for that skc...makes sense, will wait and see what it develops to i guess


----------



## breaker (22 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Way under 10,30 150 day EMA,s not a good sign IMHO


----------



## isplicer (22 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Could someone please have a look at SXY and provide some input? Might possibly be a potential breakout - not 100% sure, trying my best to corner this learning curve =)


----------



## enigmatic (23 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Never sure what defines an outstanding Breakout however i thought i throw this one out there.


----------



## joea (23 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CBZ, EGO, GCY, CAA.
Cheers


----------



## enigmatic (23 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I would also like to add that with GCY there seems to be alot of people lining up on the buy side however sell seems tightly held.

52 buyers for 2527789 units
9 sellers for 529500 units

Could have more to run.


----------



## mr. jeff (24 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EGO is going very strongly with high volume
Empire Oil and Gas
	

		
			
		

		
	




As is GCY (mentioned) AYN (Alcoyne) and Fortis FMJ which is unstoppable.


----------



## tinytim1 (24 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JPR - breakout today on big volume


----------



## glenn_r (24 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JMS is looking like it will break out of the down trending trend line after bouncing off Fib retracement with volume.


----------



## tinytim1 (25 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WGP - breakout on huge volume


----------



## Joe Blow (25 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tinytim1 said:


> JPR - breakout today on big volume






tinytim1 said:


> WGP - breakout on huge volume




Hi Tinytim, could you please post up charts for these two stocks. Charts are mandatory in this thread for stocks nominated as outstanding breakouts.

Thanks!


----------



## toocool (25 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mr. jeff said:


> EGO is going very strongly with high volume
> Empire Oil and Gas
> 
> 
> ...




Ego still going strong with that oil price aswell.


----------



## tinytim1 (25 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



toocool said:


> Ego still going strong with that oil price aswell.




WGP Breakout



Incidentially, WGP are mining neighbours to EGO which has run over 500% in 2 weeks due to a large discovery.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 February 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tinytim1 said:


> WGP Breakout
> View attachment 41574
> 
> 
> Incidentially, WGP are mining neighbours to EGO which has run over 500% in 2 weeks due to a large discovery.




Currently at 0.028. I dont see how it is classed as an 'Outstanding' breakout. More like a potential one.

Please be specific with your charts etc. There is also a potential breakout thread if you feel something is close to breaking out.


----------



## mr. jeff (1 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AGR is continuing its amazing break for the sky. 



(note bigcharts draws a LOOONNGGG tail on todays candle )
Running well so far with very little volume coming in on the sell side.
A resource announcement could really kill this run!


----------



## mr. jeff (3 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

EIO



sorry for pruning the chart down a tad

building volume and a clear break away from the 0.044 level. Not exceptionally exciting but worth noting for a watch.


----------



## sammy84 (4 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

WHN breakout today. Next line of resistance at .054


----------



## springhill (4 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Just posted in the GMM thread, but hell this belongs in here for sure too.


----------



## mr. jeff (8 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*




EIO follow up, the run was stong and continues today...


----------



## mr. jeff (21 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RMS following from abnormal high vol Fri




RMS have been releasing good drilling results and were featured in the Aus resources and investment magazine recently, stating $400/oz costs and higfhest grade producer...


----------



## moreld (22 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Prana Biotech (PBT.AX) is a small Aussie biotech which also trades on the Nasdaq (PRAN) as 10:1 ADR. They issued a release yesterday about the publication of new data on the ability of PBT2 to repair the damage in an Alzheimer's affected brain thereby facilitating the restoration of cognition in Alzheimer's Disease. The findings help to explain the rapid improvement in cognition previously reported in transgenic Alzheimer's mice and in patients in a Phase IIa clinical trial.  

On the news they went up 18% in Australia.
Overnight in the US they went up 84% to $USD2.70 or if you include after hours trading 103% rise to $USD2.99. Which with AUD trading at around parity indicates a price per share of 30 cents.

As you can see in this chart (fingers crossed the link works) Prana has spiked like this a few times in the past only to fall back down.






Without funding and quickly running out of cash Prana need to secure funding for their Phase IIb trial soon. It will be interesting to see the reaction on Aus market today. So this is an outstanding breakout in the US and an Australian...what is that other breakout thread?

I am long Prana shares, I won't be selling.


----------



## decadon (23 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JIN has broken a 52 week high.


----------



## tinytim1 (25 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ZGL breakout. Highest volume ever traded on this yesterday.


----------



## Chief Wigam (28 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Take a look at MHM -


----------



## Joe Blow (28 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chief Wigam said:


> Take a look at MHM -




Charts are mandatory for this thread so please post one up.


----------



## keitsuke (30 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SGY breakout with high volume.


----------



## mr. jeff (31 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

GDO has just had a nice break. May be worth a watch if you have an interested in gold and its movement lately.




Quite convincing, with a good period between highs. 

akm continue their break just for anyone that hasn't noticed. Might be over already, will be interesting to see if there is news or speculation in the media - px query today...


----------



## mr. jeff (31 March 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not finished yet!




GUF is getting a go on
pushing into Mongolia with a drill prospect


----------



## pavilion103 (11 April 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

How does this one look? The reasons for entry are on the chart.


----------



## burglar (11 April 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Would anyone care to run an eye over CIG 's action today?


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 May 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Cannot post chart at present, however ADO has broken up from a triangular pattern.


----------



## pavilion103 (28 May 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chief Wigam said:


> Cannot post chart at present, however ADO has broken up from a triangular pattern.




I actually entered this one on my sim on 12th May. I entered 2 days after the break of the triangle I've identified here, once I believed the break was confirmed.


----------



## exgeo (23 August 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Integra (gold) mining breaking out from downtrend channel. I imagine a lot of other golds look similar at the mo.


----------



## mr. jeff (23 August 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*




Ramelius is just beating its old top.
Good strong results released recently with production full steam ahead and very low margin. Some talk of declining long term prospects which I expect with the cash they are reeling in will make for some further developments but at this stage the chart is looking good.
Similarly for AZI, RRL and TRY if you are so inclined.


----------



## exgeo (31 August 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Further to my post of yesterday re:ABU, Potential Breakout Alerts (post number #1868), ABU is now an outstanding breakout, after closing at 5.5c today on bonanza drilling results. Twice as many buy orders as sells currently.


----------



## pavilion103 (6 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Broken through two previous ultra high volume resistance areas (December and August). After a very low volume down day prices shot up through this area on very high volume. This is yesterday's chart. Prices went up again today on heavy volume. Looks like it may have cleared the resistance, which could now act as support. 

The MACD however is showing bearish divergence as is the RSI.


----------



## pavilion103 (6 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Updated with today's data


----------



## panikhide (7 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Lodestar Minerals Limited (LSR) has broken out.


----------



## mr. jeff (8 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ABU has finally found some enthusiasm.
Will be interesting to see if it can stay over this level.
Current climate says its possible.


----------



## LostMyShirt (9 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Done a simple TA on Dart Mining (DTM) - woke up today to find a nice gap.

Can't post charts - so take a look for yourself.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



LostMyShirt said:


> Done a simple TA on Dart Mining (DTM) - woke up today to find a nice gap.
> 
> Can't post charts - so take a look for yourself.




I will post the chart for you myself this time, but please note that charts are mandatory in both this and the potential breakouts thread as they are occasionally used by some for the purposes of ramping and a chart always helps to clarify things.

If you're not sure how to post charts, there's a quick tutorial in this thread, and another one in this thread.


----------



## LostMyShirt (9 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

JoeBlow,

Thanks for that - IC allows me to save images but the quality is oh so poor.

I won't post info without a chart though - I guess the quality of it will depend on my workings.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 September 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TZL - From 17c to 57c looks outstanding to me - 235%


----------



## mr. jeff (7 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*




Senex moves. Possibly on the back of BPT takeover bid for ADE, same industry. Looks promising, early days.


----------



## mr. jeff (7 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mr. jeff said:


> View attachment 45093
> 
> 
> Senex moves. Possibly on the back of BPT takeover bid for ADE, same industry. Looks promising, early days.




thats interesting.
also, 




ABM moves. Have pointed to it in its own thread, but now it really has its skates on.
Big volume, someone big wants in. Their register has remained wide open comparatively and is potentially another gold producer taking a strategic chunk?


----------



## mr. jeff (7 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Could almost be a bit of a trend amongst the gold stocks today, 




Resolute is breaking, but on average volume. 

Will it follow through or get hit on the head ?

Might find out tomorrow.


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Another poster has alerted GXY.
Doing very well too!
Has broken from a down trend with a great breakaway gap.
Needs to clear 87c to take out resistance.


----------



## mr. jeff (11 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Will this stock continue past that resistance ? Who's betting which way.


----------



## breaker (11 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

bought some at.775 yesterday nice gain of 11.61%
Nice volume today should break .87


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



mr. jeff said:


> Will this stock continue past that resistance ? Who's betting which way.




Yes it is a concern
I would expect to see a wide range bar or better still a gap through resistance.
Strong commodities and a strong finish to the week O/S would do it.

Not a lot to ask.


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Yes it is a concern
> I would expect to see a wide range bar or better still a gap through resistance.
> Strong commodities and a strong finish to the week O/S would do it.
> 
> Not a lot to ask.




Nice.
Copy book.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Beach Energy BPT is making a breakout and a matter of opinion as to whether it's outstanding or not. Maybe this week will see a 20% rise on last weeks increase - imo, one of the Aussie future oil greats.


----------



## Boggo (14 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



noirua said:


> Beach Energy BPT is making a breakout and a matter of opinion as to whether it's outstanding or not.




Its been popping up in my weekly system recently and again this weekend.

(click to expand)


----------



## pixel (14 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Another poster has alerted GXY.
> Doing very well too!
> Has broken from a down trend with a great breakaway gap.
> Needs to clear 87c to take out resistance.
> ...



 No sooner said ...
$1 could be the next hurdle - psychological mainly. We'll see.



I love the recent volume and continue to hold.


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Long time coming this.
Watch for test of breakout.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I apologize for the speed in getting this up. (please don't take that the wrong way).
ERM




Hope you took advantage. 
Will speed the process in the future.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Long time coming this.
> Watch for test of breakout. This is a KMD chart daily.







Very low volume down bar today. 
Probably a few around. 

RFE may be one to check too.


----------



## Mistagear (17 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

APN trading bullishly above the bulk volume back in Aug, bearishly below the supply evident Oct 7th/13th.
Late Oct saw supply decline and now as volume is increasing, price beginning to look bullish once more. A close above 88c would set the stage for a possible large multiple R/R trade.
 Long term target is 140c based on time taken in consolidating base from 18/8.

Short term would be an initial swing trade of say 4x ATR14 (10c) with stop (4c)at 84c close (equal to todays opening price) giving a 2.5 R/R.
This trade needs to go now or else will likely re-test the lower levels due to the LL, LH nature of the most recent price bars.

Disclosure...
i did enter already today, due to the low volume bar yesterday and the basing volumes in the background.


----------



## tugga (23 November 2011)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Can someone post up a chart for GCN.... They were up 59% today and I think there is still a heap of steam left in the tank. They look at being re-rated to about 30c!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinytim1 (3 February 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*




Nice chart breakout here on increased volume


----------



## mr. jeff (28 March 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*




SIH break, very strong closing on high with med volume.
Will watch action tomorrow.


----------



## voigtstr (28 March 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BRU has been good the last week, but has turned down the last 2 days. If it continues it's trajectory I'll be stopped out.  If it hops back on trend (up) though I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 March 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



voigtstr said:


> BRU has been good the last week, but has turned down the last 2 days. If it continues it's trajectory I'll be stopped out.  If it hops back on trend (up) though I'll be a happy camper.




Voigtstr, please note that charts are mandatory in this thread, so that any nominated "breakouts" can be examined, evaluated, and possibly commented on by others.


----------



## voigtstr (29 March 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Joe Blow said:


> Voigtstr, please note that charts are mandatory in this thread, so that any nominated "breakouts" can be examined, evaluated, and possibly commented on by others.




Sorry about that, the last post was from my iPhone


----------



## mr. jeff (6 April 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AJM moving higher. In the face of down days - this may be worth watching.


----------



## white_crane (16 April 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

CGT - nice gap up on big volume


----------



## pavilion103 (19 April 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ERA has just shot up


----------



## pavilion103 (19 April 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

^^ I just realised that one is near an ultra high volume bar 21st November 2011. 
Interesting to see how it reacts in the next few days after what could be a no supply bar today.


----------



## panikhide (26 April 2012)

*SUR BREAKOUT*

One that I have been watching for quite a while now has made a breakout. 

SUR (Sun Resources NL) has jumped outside the bollinger bands. Finished at 4.3 cents today after lingering between 2 and 3 cents for the last year.


----------



## pavilion103 (3 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This one has broken out of a downward sloping triangle on decreasing volume. Some support has formed at this area. 

Look at today's volume!!!!! Is there some huge buying in here?


----------



## pavilion103 (3 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This one looks to have broken from low. There has been some accumulation and now some large volume coming in. I got in near the low today. Let's hope it continues.


----------



## tech/a (3 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pavilion103 said:


> This one has broken out of a downward sloping triangle on decreasing volume. Some support has formed at this area.
> 
> Look at today's volume!!!!! Is there some huge buying in here?
> 
> View attachment 46979




Opposite I suspect!


----------



## tech/a (3 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pavilion103 said:


> This one looks to have broken from low. There has been some accumulation and now some large volume coming in. I got in near the low today. Let's hope it continues.
> 
> View attachment 46981




Like this better.


----------



## hja (3 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pavilion103 said:


> This one has broken out of a downward sloping triangle on decreasing volume. Some support has formed at this area.
> 
> Look at today's volume!!!!! Is there some huge buying in here?
> 
> View attachment 46979




Yeah incredible. The price went nowhere and closed at the same level as yesterday.

It looks like a lot of traders saw yesterday's signal and bought off it, but unfortunately the syndicate money was selling into it which made the traders sell back into it.

Wonder what made it look so good yesterday (judging by its bar and volume) since there's been no news for a while. I guess the big money caused that prop?


----------



## Boggo (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pavilion103 said:


> This one looks to have broken from low. There has been some accumulation and now some large volume coming in. I got in near the low today. Let's hope it continues.




Nice work pav, I wasn't around to capitalise on my heads up signals of a potential reversal, well done.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2117&p=697863&viewfull=1#post697863

(click to expand)


----------



## pavilion103 (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Opposite I suspect!




Yeh I was a little uncertain with this one. I like the ERA one much better. 

Do you suspect selling based mainly on the the fact that this ridiculous volume game on a very narrow spread bar so professionals couldn't have been buying? i.e. it was the public buying based on yesterday's breakout from the triangle and the professionals took the opportunity to offload?
Or was there also more information in the background which makes you suspect there is selling?


----------



## Chasero (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I don't know how to post charts.. but just a heads up.

Graphite is really taking off atm, lead by SYR.

All the other graphite specs are really breaking out.

AXE, TLG, MOX.. and of course SYR (of course market cap is already big).

If anyone can post charts on some of the graphite stocks would be much appreciated.

(note: I hold all of the stocks above)


----------



## newanimal (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chasero said:


> I don't know how to post charts.. but just a heads up.
> 
> Graphite is really taking off atm, lead by SYR.
> 
> ...



yep they certainly are. I just sold my MOX holdings @.089 thinking it'd probably pull back from resistance but it just plowed on thru to .098. Back down to .090 as I type. Geeesh, what now? Gotta have a buyer exhaustion/break at some point

btw, I only trade using ASX charts, I dont subscribe to any chartware. I dont think one is able to post charts without some kind of chartware am I wrong?


----------



## tech/a (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pavilion103 said:


> Yeh I was a little uncertain with this one. I like the ERA one much better.
> 
> Do you suspect selling based mainly on the the fact that this ridiculous volume game on a very narrow spread bar so professionals couldn't have been buying? i.e. it was the public buying based on yesterday's breakout from the triangle and the professionals took the opportunity to offload?
> Or was there also more information in the background which makes you suspect there is selling?




Cant tell for sure until we have further trading.
BUT there hasnt been any follow through. If this were to break Id expect to see the massive volume ON THE BREAK not going into resistance. Something like a gap on volume or a wide range bar ploughing through resistance. This ---from experience looks like selling into demand. Actually it looks like an expiration of options!



newanimal said:


> yep they certainly are. I just sold my MOX holdings @.089 thinking it'd probably pull back from resistance but it just plowed on thru to .098. Back down to .090 as I type. Geeesh, what now? Gotta have a buyer exhaustion/break at some point
> 
> btw, I only trade using ASX charts, I dont subscribe to any chartware. I dont think one is able to post charts without some kind of chartware am I wrong?




Just take a pik of a chart and post it up.
You can note on the pik with something like PAINT--free on the web.


----------



## Chasero (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



newanimal said:


> yep they certainly are. I just sold my MOX holdings @.089 thinking it'd probably pull back from resistance but it just plowed on thru to .098. Back down to .090 as I type. Geeesh, what now? Gotta have a buyer exhaustion/break at some point
> 
> btw, I only trade using ASX charts, I dont subscribe to any chartware. I dont think one is able to post charts without some kind of chartware am I wrong?




I sold all my MOX holdings at 0.098 just then

Invested in AXE to day at 0.43... might have the MGY effect who knows  1 day delay on announcement lol.

Still holding SYR, TLG and lots of AXE now


----------



## newanimal (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Thanks Tech...I'll try to figure out how to pik and post.

Nice exit Chasero. I entered LML @.195 and AXE @.425 today.


----------



## Chasero (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



newanimal said:


> Thanks Tech...I'll try to figure out how to pik and post.
> 
> Nice exit Chasero. I entered LML @.195 and AXE @.425 today.




Should've realised Friday usually is a DOWN day as day traders don't like holding over weekend.

Really big losses on AXE, but still in long term up trend (hopefully)

As long as SYR bounces along, all the specs should follow. Let's hope anyway. Graphite stocks didnt do well today. 

Morning buy and afternoon sell off across the board. Hopefully next week will be better, as all the charts still look good.


----------



## sammy84 (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chasero said:


> Should've realised Friday usually is a DOWN day as day traders don't like holding over weekend.




Have you actually tested this?

I did a while ago and found that Friday often provides the weekly high for the week.


----------



## newanimal (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chasero said:


> Morning buy and afternoon sell off across the board. Hopefully next week will be better, as all the charts still look good.




right. I forgot about the friday profit taking factor myself. A little hasty entering AXE in hindsight. Not really worried at this point as the trend/chart look fine and intact. Just a botched  entrance.    MOX however behaved as I suspected it might in the end and satisfied with the sell. Today trade made a doji star, in candle stick system, after an aggressive run SUGGESTS  exhaustion of buyers and possible reversal which is what I expect monday. But I notice the same pattern appeared several sessions ago, to be followed by a short down day, then shot right back up and resumed north. Buyers just keep coming in, look at the increasing volume. My intention was to re-enter MOX when(if)this repeats. Hopefully not trapped into AXE now LOL.


----------



## Bibimbap (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

How about NWT?
Just noticed today... If you bought at 81 c today and could have sold at 88 c within an hour!


----------



## CanOz (4 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



sammy84 said:


> Have you actually tested this?
> 
> I did a while ago and found that Friday often provides the weekly high for the week.




Another way to test or trade it....buy the highest high of the last ten days if it gets crossed by one tick on a Friday in a bull trend as defined by the 10ma above the 40ma on the daily.
Exit first thing Monday morning.

Reverse for a short except sell the lowest low of the last eight days if crossed by one tick on a Friday in a bear trend, 10 under the 40 ma.

Exit Monday morning.

Enjoy...

CanOz


----------



## newanimal (5 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Chasero said:


> Should've realised Friday usually is a DOWN day as day traders don't like holding over weekend.
> 
> Really big losses on AXE, but still in long term up trend (hopefully)
> .




maybe this will make us feel better till next week lol
http://www.barchart.com/opinions/stocks/AXE.AX


----------



## newanimal (5 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

First time test to post a chart:

http://hfgapps.hubb.com/asxtools/im...0&ex=ASX&ex2=ASX&val=1&stmp=20120505035448886


----------



## tech/a (5 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



newanimal said:


> maybe this will make us feel better till next week lol
> http://www.barchart.com/opinions/stocks/AXE.AX




Im interested in how people are reading this chart.
This link is really for the mindless (no offense) but----

I see a strong pivot point reversal on volume.
Rthis is going to come off more.
If your still holding then your in for more pain---in the short term.

I have a way of trading runners like this.
Its a simple rule
and works very well.

If a trade gaps up ---makes a new high only to close below the previous days close and todays open
I sell---no exceptions---in fact I sell once trading is below the the previous days close.

You can always re enter!

MOX smashed!


----------



## explod (5 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Looking exhausted to me, could find support at .35, so agree tech.


----------



## newanimal (5 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Im interested in how people are reading this chart.
> This link is really for the mindless (no offense) but----
> 
> I see a strong pivot point reversal on volume.
> ...




I dont take the link too seriously, was kind of a jest. (hence "lol")
Yes the volume is troubling. More downside to come. A hasty impulsive entrance. 
However this is a good breakout as of 8 sessions ago and that .350-.352 level is now support. We'll see if that holds the "short term" in check.
Appreciate the imput TA, sound advice.
BTW, haven't figured out how to apply or 'migrate' the PAINT tool onto the chart (ASX in my case)  to draw lines.
any hints?


----------



## tech/a (6 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



newanimal said:


> I dont take the link too seriously, was kind of a jest. (hence "lol")
> Yes the volume is troubling. More downside to come. A hasty impulsive entrance.
> However this is a good breakout as of 8 sessions ago and that .350-.352 level is now support. We'll see if that holds the "short term" in check.
> Appreciate the imput TA, sound advice.
> ...





Down load Paint .net
Then load the chart you want (After taking a pik of it) and away you go.


----------



## newanimal (7 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



tech/a said:


> Down load Paint .net
> Then load the chart you want (After taking a pik of it) and away you go.




making progress. Was able to load chart into Paint and draw lines onto chart. Then save chart (i.e. desktop). Haven't figured out how to insert that chart into this reply box from there.


----------



## Chasero (7 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Whole market sold off today... wow that really screwed up my month due to that one AXE trade.

Tech /a was right about AXE


----------



## newanimal (10 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

test to attach chart: 

if chart successfully loaded, it should illustrate where an impulsive as#*h#*$ throwing reason and planning out the window might enter as I did @.195.


----------



## panikhide (10 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Dear newanimal

Thank you for sharing your folly with us. We will all benefit from the lessons that it brings. 

Let me know if these shares hit $1 in the next year or so.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Coming back to AXE, what are people's thoughts?
Has the up move been exhausted? Or should we wait for further testing of the 0.27-0.28 support on low volume in anticipation of further advances?


----------



## newanimal (12 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



panikhide said:


> Dear newanimal
> 
> Thank you for sharing your folly with us. We will all benefit from the lessons that it brings.
> 
> Let me know if these shares hit $1 in the next year or so.




panik, didn't intend to seriously posture myself here as pedantic instructor to all. Maybe the tongue-in-cheek phrasing and self flagging humor was too dry and lost on you. Was mainly intending to test post a chart and add a little self effacing humor. 
good will and prosperity to you


----------



## panikhide (16 May 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Hi newanimal

Yeah, I got that. My reply was commiseration and intended continuation of the banter. 



newanimal said:


> panik, didn't intend to seriously posture myself here as pedantic instructor to all. Maybe the tongue-in-cheek phrasing and self flagging humor was too dry and lost on you. Was mainly intending to test post a chart and add a little self effacing humor.
> good will and prosperity to you


----------



## Porper (8 June 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Due is trying to gain some momentum here. Need volume to increase though.

Disclosure: I hold.


----------



## pavilion103 (26 July 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AMM - Analysis on charts


----------



## pavilion103 (26 July 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TTS - Analsyis on chart


----------



## Boggo (28 July 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Weekly chart of RRL, elegant is a word that comes to mind.
This just keeps on going regardless of Europe etc.

(I currenly hold in my SMSF)
(click to expand)


----------



## pavilion103 (31 July 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AMM has had a nice little run over a few days. I'm not sure how it will go longer term. There is no more demand at present. I was in and out.


----------



## boff (14 August 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

NTU has been coming on strong these last few days.


----------



## Porper (28 August 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AHE looking to get on with it (weekly chart shown).

Confluence both in terms of price and time.


----------



## Porper (28 August 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Porper said:


> Due is trying to gain some momentum here. Need volume to increase though.
> 
> Disclosure: I hold.




Daily chart this time. Forming a pennant or triangle above support. Looking for a strong volume driven breakout. I'd like to see another week or so of consolidation first.

I don't hold.


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 October 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Don't know how much further this will go but I just got on the bandwagon in the hope that I'm not too  late.  About twice as many buyers as sellers atm.


----------



## pavilion103 (27 November 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AZG - my pending order 0.15c, stop 0.13c





CSS - currently in this trade at 3.2c, initial stop 2.7c. Current stop 2.9c


----------



## pavilion103 (8 December 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Another one


----------



## pavilion103 (10 December 2012)

Good open for RDM.

Hit a high of 42c this morning. Now at 38c


----------



## Out Too Soon (10 December 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pavilion103 said:


> Good open for RDM.
> 
> Hit a high of 42c this morning. Now at 38c




You must be a happy chappy  Rest of us can wait for a retrace I suppose, well spotted


----------



## pavilion103 (10 December 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

One that I posted in the OBJ thread yesterday. Looks interesting. I'm not in this one though.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 December 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

This one has been a few days since the breakout. It's one that I'm currently holding. Bought at $4.95


----------



## pavilion103 (12 December 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

OBJ continues higher


----------



## pavilion103 (12 December 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Another: NVT


----------



## pavilion103 (20 December 2012)

NVT a mover this morning


----------



## burglar (21 December 2012)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

RXL ROX RESOURCES LIMITED


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

AXZ= wow! 95c to a$1.70 in a few days


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

QRX has also broken out (rule changes that may speed up release to market)


----------



## pavilion103 (19 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Out Too Soon said:


> AXZ= wow! 95c to a$1.70 in a few days




What a beauty this one was!


----------



## pavilion103 (19 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

DYE - let's see how this one goes from here. Broken above 0.16 resistance on ultra high volume with a pullback on low volume.


----------



## springhill (20 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

ATU catches a bullet, see Atrum Coal thread for the announcement pertaining to this breakout.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

While not qualifying as outstanding , BLY , the bastard offspring of Macquarie Vinnies inhabitants seems to be showing a break upon $2.

Not yet though.

? Worth a watch.




gg


----------



## pixel (21 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> While not qualifying as outstanding , BLY , the bastard offspring of Macquarie Vinnies inhabitants seems to be showing a break upon $2.
> 
> Not yet though.
> 
> ...




Thanks gg; 
definitely worth watching.

On a somewhat shorter, daily, scale I see a flag pattern evolving. 
The December rally is obviously finished, but should the flag play out and break to the upside, the next $1 rise could well be in reach.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pixel said:


> Thanks gg;
> definitely worth watching.
> 
> On a somewhat shorter, daily, scale I see a flag pattern evolving.
> ...




Thanks pixel,

I only enter or exit two, three or four times a year, and appreciate shorter term opinions.

I will look at BLY very carefully.

gg


----------



## Country Lad (21 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MVP 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=5351


Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 January 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Probably a bit late to mention it but it seems ICG has struck the mother lode- (just kidding)  sp has almost doubled on high volume after a recent ann of a good find/ extension.


----------



## Out Too Soon (7 February 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

MSB = the one that got away, came up in scans & I didn't believe it


----------



## Kryzz (7 February 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Not sure if this constitutes outstanding, but Orica has broken through months of consolidation.


----------



## bulk (8 February 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Strong bounce today from downtrend by SXY


----------



## Country Lad (9 February 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



bulk said:


> Strong bounce today from downtrend by SXY




Not exactly an outstanding breakout which is what this thread is all about.  In fact, not really a break from downtrend just yet.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pavilion103 (20 February 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

UNS - breaking above the huge volume bar on 10/10/12 and the recent resistance after forming a base.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 February 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



pavilion103 said:


> UNS - breaking above the huge volume bar on 10/10/12 and the recent resistance after forming a base.
> 
> View attachment 51062




Thanks for that pickup, pavilion103,

It looks even more compelling on the yearly.







Considerable resistance at 0.45-0.46., and again at 0.50.

If it breaks through it would be worth considering.

gg


----------



## chops_a_must (22 March 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

SIV. Blue Sky breakout. Would like to see more volume though.


----------



## pavilion103 (27 March 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

I got in this one yesterday CCV. In a broader uptrend.


----------



## springhill (8 April 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sorry for the iphone chart, but the lag on Incredible Charts free version is too long.

As prawn alluded to in the RND thread, action is believed to be based around a published article.

Outstanding is the word!


----------



## nysefloortrader (10 April 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



Kryzz said:


> Not sure if this constitutes outstanding, but Orica has broken through months of consolidation.




There is nothing wrong with that charts, and you forget to draw the bullish flag pattern that takes it up to the othe resistant point. That chart looks good.


----------



## Country Lad (12 August 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Some setups I like.

Cheers
Country Lad


EVN





BND





MKB





ALU


----------



## pavilion103 (31 August 2013)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Off and racing...




- - - Updated - - -

Another - IPP


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2014)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

TFC - the only one I'm in at the moment (this also appears on The Chartist short term setups).


----------



## burglar (20 January 2014)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*





Disclosure: I hold


----------



## pavilion103 (20 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> Off and racing...  <img src="https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=54154"/>  - - - Updated - - -  Another - IPP  <img src="https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=54155"/>




A follow up. IPP = $2.75!


----------



## pavilion103 (24 February 2014)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

The horse has bolted. 

One I've been talking about on the forum for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## pavilion103 (5 March 2014)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

BLD


----------



## newanimal (18 October 2014)

nice breakout for LER. Sorry I'm unable to post chart. I bailed QPN in disgust. Oil has left a bad taste in my mouth.
Maybe it's time for green. LER chart looks auspicious to my eyes.

in @ .073


----------



## piggybank (19 October 2014)

newanimal said:


> nice breakout for LER. Sorry I'm unable to post chart. I bailed QPN in disgust. Oil has left a bad taste in my mouth.
> Maybe it's time for green. LER chart looks auspicious to my eyes.
> 
> in @ .073



Hi newanimal,

As you can see I have attached a chart so others can see what you were getting excited about. However, I think most traders wouldn't touch this stock (with a barge pole) given its very low liquidity.

If you don't mind asking when did you get in at 0.073c? Given that you are quietly confident about its price going up in the near future do you work (or have any connection) with the company?

Cheers
PB

​


----------



## newanimal (20 October 2014)

piggybank said:


> Hi newanimal,
> 
> As you can see I have attached a chart so others can see what you were getting excited about. However, I think most traders wouldn't touch this stock (with a barge pole) given its very low liquidity.
> 
> ...




no problem pb and thanks for posting the chart. I have no connection with the company. Just a small unsophisticated investor/trader and as such feel ok with the liquidity on this one. I do admit to feeling better about what I'm supporting which may psychologically compensate for whatever risk accompanies  the liquidity factor. Still, chart looks good to me.

I entered 15/9/14

best regards

na


----------



## Nortorious (1 November 2014)

Nice work getting into LER early guys before it has exploded upwards.

Another breakout opportunity for next week is NXR.

I bought on Friday at 0.057 (had an at limit order of 0.06). Closed at 0.07 (at the high of the day and week). Bit of background noise once it gets higher but still a quick trade opportunity with potential for larger gains once we see what it does.


----------



## Nortorious (1 November 2014)

Nortorious said:


> Nice work getting into LER early guys before it has exploded upwards.
> 
> Another breakout opportunity for next week is NXR.
> 
> I bought on Friday at 0.057 (had an at limit order of 0.06). Closed at 0.07 (at the high of the day and week). Bit of background noise once it gets higher but still a quick trade opportunity with potential for larger gains once we see what it does.





See attached image of the chart I'm using for this stock. Working off the weekly chart... As you can see, some noise and traffic ahead at 0.10 so will be watching around that price point to see if I stay in or get out with a 75% profit.


----------



## dlineinvestor (1 November 2014)

newanimal said:


> nice breakout for LER. Sorry I'm unable to post chart. I bailed QPN in disgust. Oil has left a bad taste in my mouth.
> Maybe it's time for green. LER chart looks auspicious to my eyes.
> 
> in @ .073




LER ..... Definitely belongs in this thread, for those that hold who were your brokers and did you buy on margin ?
Cheers
up 175% since your post newanimal, good spotting


----------



## newanimal (1 November 2014)

dlineinvestor said:


> LER ..... Definitely belongs in this thread, for those that hold who were your brokers and did you buy on margin ?
> Cheers
> up 175% since your post newanimal, good spotting




Thanks dlin. I still hold but had to sell  about 50% to cover an unintentional premy QPN buy order fill on 24/10 when an unexpected massive take-out of all buyers @.001 occurred one hour after submitting the order. My lesson. Still, i more than doubled my investment with LER at that point. I expect in due time QPN will rise from the dead and you can't beat the leverage at that price. I trade with Westpac brokerage. I don't buy on margin.

cheers


----------



## pavilion103 (2 November 2014)

Nortorious said:


> See attached image of the chart I'm using for this stock. Working off the weekly chart... As you can see, some noise and traffic ahead at 0.10 so will be watching around that price point to see if I stay in or get out with a 75% profit.  <img src="https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=60107"/>




Woah. Need to get back into some of these sorts of "setups".

That last bar is huge. Two days prior when the volume appeared is when it looks interesting.


----------



## Nortorious (6 November 2014)

Hi guys,

I noticed CMC was showing up on my scans as I was going through some charts this week. Have been watching it and noticed some fairly low liquidity but there is a fair bit of volume that has gone through on the weekly charts and seems to be in a nice position for a further break to the upside. Speccy stock and I'll be trading purely on technical with a fairly small position (due to risk mgt).

Apologies, on a different computer that doesn't have my charts but check it out for yourself...


----------



## Nortorious (9 November 2014)

Nortorious said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed CMC was showing up on my scans as I was going through some charts this week. Have been watching it and noticed some fairly low liquidity but there is a fair bit of volume that has gone through on the weekly charts and seems to be in a nice position for a further break to the upside. Speccy stock and I'll be trading purely on technical with a fairly small position (due to risk mgt).
> 
> Apologies, on a different computer that doesn't have my charts but check it out for yourself...




Chart attached below showing the possible breakout for CMC


----------



## Nortorious (20 November 2014)

Learnt some lessons with both CMC and NXR and the initial breakout trading.... moral of the stories, lock in a nice profit when you can cos they can turn on a dime these speccies!!

Sold out of CMC as its liquidity is terrible. Don't want to be a part of that game....

Still holding NXR but outlook has turned negative given overall condition and recent action.

Small overall portfolio risk and not much capital on the line so guess wearing the cost of some further education!


----------



## tugga (9 January 2015)

Nxr has definitely broken. Let's just hope it's still got more steam in the tank


----------



## Nortorious (11 January 2015)

Good to see NXR moving upwards. 

I actually sold out awhile ago because I wasn't really digging the movement and volume etc. Looks to have come good though.

Hope it rockets if you are in it, I've been focusing more of my efforts on continuation breakouts rather than the initial base explosion type set ups.

Some good opportunities around at the moment!!


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2015)

Good to see this thread being revived. It used to be a very popular thread back in 2006-2008 when we had a raging bull market. One of the problems this thread had in the past is that it was used by some as a vehicle to ramp stocks that they held. So, a lot of the time the stocks being nominated had not broken out and those posting them were just trying to drum up some interest.

The rules for nominating a stock for this thread are simple:

Preferably post a chart of the stock you are nominating accompanied by some basic analysis that explains your take on the breakout. For example, identify the resistance level you feel has been breached and mention anything else you think is relevant, such as volume and/or other indicators.
If you don't know how to post a chart, then written analysis is a must. As I mentioned in the last point, you must clearly identify the resistance level you feel has been breached as well as outline any other details that you feel are relevant or that add to your analysis.
No ramping
There are also some other similar threads out there. This thread is for those stocks that have made a clear and unambiguous advance through a previous resistance level. 

The Potential Breakout Alerts! thread is for stocks that appear as though they might be about to push through a previous resistance level.

The Potential Breakdown Alerts thread is for stocks that appear as though they might be about to move downwards through a previous support level.

The Outstanding BreakDOWN Alerts! thread is for stocks that have made a clear and unambiguous move downwards through a previous support level.

The same rules I outlined above apply to all of these threads.


----------



## pixel (11 January 2015)

Thanks Joe,
point taken. I had forgotten that we had the thread for "potential" ones too.
I've moved SDL over there.


----------



## notting (13 January 2015)

NCM.
Chart says it all 




But I'm not convinced with the sector from here on.
Will be looking for signs of selling coming in.


----------



## notting (13 January 2015)

AWC

Selling the good news today?




Or is it game on.

There are more fundamental reasons to like this given cheaper energy, and alumina demand for car, truck and plane stuff.

Beautiful chart though, nice step ladder to heaven.


----------



## Boggo (13 January 2015)

notting said:


> NCM.
> Chart says it all




Area of significance between the lines imo.

(click to expand)


----------



## Nortorious (13 January 2015)

notting said:


> NCM.
> Chart says it all
> 
> View attachment 61098
> ...




Nice work highlighting NCM for us all Notting. I like the look of this from a charting perspective and will wait to see the close for the week before considering entry next week. 

I get my quarterly bonus this week so get a nice boost to the trading capital account so NCM might be purchased on Monday if things still look good.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nortorious (21 January 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Nice work highlighting NCM for us all Notting. I like the look of this from a charting perspective and will wait to see the close for the week before considering entry next week.
> 
> I get my quarterly bonus this week so get a nice boost to the trading capital account so NCM might be purchased on Monday if things still look good.
> 
> Thanks for posting!




Got into this one with an average price of $13.00 and seems to have already extended away. I like the look of this but will be watching how it reacts at $14.17ish and then again at $15.68ish.

Pretty nice set up though and certainly believe it will head north... and if not, risk management plan is in place!


----------



## Nortorious (5 February 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Got into this one with an average price of $13.00 and seems to have already extended away. I like the look of this but will be watching how it reacts at $14.17ish and then again at $15.68ish.
> 
> Pretty nice set up though and certainly believe it will head north... and if not, risk management plan is in place!




Would like to thank Notting for identifying this one. Seems to be heading North today and has great potential.


----------



## fhlhoping (4 June 2015)

ASX-MPJ

High Volume Today


MPJ now has the best GEO team possible...


----------



## Nortorious (4 June 2015)

fhlhoping said:


> ASX-MPJ
> 
> High Volume Today
> 
> ...





Nice identification fhlhoping...

I would personally wait until it closed above 0.013 before entering but that's a personal preference. Certainly interesting behaviour on the charts.

Huge fall from grace from where it was back in 1993!


----------



## Nortorious (19 November 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Good to see this thread being revived. It used to be a very popular thread back in 2006-2008 when we had a raging bull market. One of the problems this thread had in the past is that it was used by some as a vehicle to ramp stocks that they held. So, a lot of the time the stocks being nominated had not broken out and those posting them were just trying to drum up some interest.
> 
> The rules for nominating a stock for this thread are simple:
> 
> ...




I'm keen to revive this thread with regular contributions. Anyone else interested in posting regularly?


----------



## Joe Blow (20 November 2015)

Nortorious said:


> I'm keen to revive this thread with regular contributions. Anyone else interested in posting regularly?




I think reviving this thread is a great idea! 

These other related threads are also aching to be resurrected:

Potential Breakout Alerts!
Outstanding BreakDOWN Alerts!
Outstanding Dead Cat Bounce Alerts!


----------



## PeterJ (20 November 2015)

Nortorious said:


> I'm keen to revive this thread with regular contributions. Anyone else interested in posting regularly?





count me in as a contributor

Peter


----------



## Nortorious (20 December 2015)

Bit slow on keeping this thread alive.... one month later. Here's one for the punters....

BGA.

Hitting new high after a new high with significant volume. Has cleared the previous congestion zone. Onwards and upwards....


----------



## Tom32 (29 December 2015)

Good find nortorious bga has just jumped 10pc in today's trade a week after initial break out.

Thanks for reviving the thread and posting.


----------



## Nortorious (29 December 2015)

Tom32 said:


> Good find nortorious bga has just jumped 10pc in today's trade a week after initial break out.
> 
> Thanks for reviving the thread and posting.




Yes BGA has performed very well since being identified. I think it is up 18.5% in total since I had a look at it. Hopefully some more like that will show up that can be traded for a healthy profit.


----------



## Cam019 (3 April 2017)

Nortorious said:


> I'm keen to revive this thread with regular contributions. Anyone else interested in posting regularly?




Reviving thread @Nortorious!

*APC
*
Today we saw a breakout on high volume through previous resistance with a close on the days high. Supply has been absorbed by demand.


----------



## Nortorious (8 April 2017)

Nice revival Cam019.

I might go back and revisit some of the threads that I used to post on and review how those stocks are now performing. I remember looking at NCM awhile ago and it is doing very well now.


----------



## Cam019 (20 April 2017)

*JIN
*
A gap up and breakthrough resistance at $2.10 today after lots of effort yesterday. Volume has backed right off with the range of today's bar suggesting that the majority of supply has withdrawn.


----------



## hobo-jo (6 May 2017)

MRV at multi-year highs after recent developments regarding their silver mine:


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

GBR exploding upwards today.


----------



## pixel (13 November 2017)

QBL does so, too.


----------



## greggles (23 February 2018)

ResApp Health gathering momentum after breaking through resistance at 10c.


----------



## greggles (27 February 2018)

Just a quick follow-up on RAP. After breaking through 10c convincingly, it seems to be consolidating between 12.5 and 14c. Will be interesting to see what it does from here.


----------



## greggles (26 March 2018)

Broken Hill Prospecting gapping up and heading into blue sky territory!


----------



## explod (26 March 2018)

Interesting Greggles. I like to put up the weekly chart to see perhaps a bigger picture.  On this I'd say its well worth the watch.  I'll do a fundamental check tomorrow and report back.  Some excitement about a month back would indicated a good run could be jumped on.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2018)

I'm calling Silver Lake Resources as a breakout. A two year chart reveals that 50c is a critical level of both support and resistance for SLR and today it broke through that level convincingly and closed at its high of 52c.

The quarterly report is due tomorrow (or so I've heard) and I have a sneaking suspicion based on recent announcements (i.e. record gold production) that it will be good one. If it is, SLR should keep heading north.


----------



## greggles (4 June 2018)

Sunstone Metals has broken through 4c convincingly today on good volume. Looks like a breakout to me.


----------



## Porper (22 March 2019)

If you want exposure to gold...worth a look. Large basing pattern...just breaking out.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Disclosure  I hold.


----------



## kid hustlr (22 March 2019)

OK I'll ask.

What's the ticker?


----------



## Porper (22 March 2019)

kid hustlr said:


> OK I'll ask.
> 
> What's the ticker?




Good point!! AQG


----------



## debtfree (22 March 2019)

Looks like AQG

Ahhh same time


----------



## peter2 (31 March 2019)

Another outstanding chart based BO alert on APT.


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2019)

Next trading day:  



I'm no April fool. Prior swings have been about $4 so I'm targeting $25. It will be a bumpy ride.


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2019)

Reviewed today's 5 min chart for APT and I think this is going to break out again tomorrow. There's a clear line of resistance at 22.60 and there's been a series of higher lows throughout the day. The first three price pullbacks were done on declining volume. This indicates that the selling was only a few profit takers selling, no insto selling. Another chart with outstanding break-out potential.




I'm not "pumping" this stock. I'm only showing charts that fit the thread title. Yes, I've a few in my medium term portfolios and I've been enjoying the ride so far. The hype in this stock and others like it will probably produce a nasty jolt at the end of the trend. I'm keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## tech/a (1 April 2019)

Nice chart
Nice analysis.
Nice use of lower timeframes


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2019)

Thanks @tech/a .  I've a little time so I've posted a "prequel" to yesterday's APT post. 

Yes it's easy to mark these charts with hindsight, but I did post what I thought was an outstanding break-out opportunity before it did BO. You might be interested in what I liked. 

*Daily chart:* I was certain that APT would break out two weeks ago (red circle). I was wrong then. Supply was strong enough to keep it under 21.00 for nine consecutive days. That's awesome (to a chartist). Then the down day with slightly larger volume. I thought it was going down and raised my exit stop to 19.00. BUT wait, the selling stopped creating the daily doji bar. 

Some of you chartists may also note that this swing was either a 5th or 7th depending on where you start. there's a bullish BO of an ascending triangle in there somewhere.




*Intra-day charts (15m):* The day of the doji is on the lower left. For three consecutive days there was a HL in the chart. Retail traders can't do this to a high priced stock. An insto(s) was buying. Today we were going to see a classic battle between supply and demand. I favoured the demand side and that's why I posted. After today's battle, demand clearly won. The volume was above average and price closed near it's high. Supply scattered (or was withdrawn). Tomorrow's another day and another battle. I favour another price increase as I posted previously.


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2019)

Like *tech/a* I know the power of combining multiple time frame charts. It's a lot more work. It's difficult to narrow your universe to only a few volatile "stocks of the day". The rewards are very good. 

eg Look at the BO-AscTri marked by the blue line in the APT intra-day chart (previous post). The initial risk is 0.40 and the reward (so-far) is 2.60 (+6R). 

Now look at the same time Thurs (28/3) on a 3m chart. Isn't that another asc tri pattern with an initial risk of only 0.20 ? 


Before I hyperbole myself into a frenzy. (too late?) We cannot trade these micro patterns without being prepared for them. We can't scan the market looking for them as they'll be gone before we can trade them. Rewards like what I've been describing are only available to those that are prepared.


----------



## tech/a (2 April 2019)

Peter

One thing I've noticed when trading patterns on the DAX
Is the best patterns range inside the bars forming the thrust
before the reversal and consolidation pattern.

Like those shown here.

The patterns generally aren't Triangles as they don't
for wide swings---more meandering consolidations within
the control area of the thrust which can be one or more bars.


----------



## barney (2 April 2019)

peter2 said:


> Rewards like what I've been describing are only available to those that are prepared.




Intraday high of $23.49 ……. Did you consider taking any off the table after such a sharp rise Pete, or is $24 your definite 1st port of call?

Nice call and nice trade by the way


----------



## barney (2 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> One thing I've noticed when trading patterns on the DAX
> Is *the best patterns range inside the bars forming the thrust*
> before the reversal and consolidation pattern.




Any chance of a couple of examples tech? …. I am prepared to beg if necessary


----------



## tech/a (2 April 2019)

They are all over this chart of Peters.

The upthrust in a move is a bar or a few bars 
If price remains in the body of the range of the
or these bars a continuation in the direction of 
the thrust generally ensues.
Best I can do---a little busy!

Don't know what happened to the color!


----------



## tech/a (2 April 2019)

Went to script.

Currently $23.51


----------



## peter2 (8 April 2019)

peter2 said:


> Prior swings have been about $4 so I'm targeting $25. It will be a bumpy ride.




APT: Target for the latest BO-HR achieved soon after today's open. I would expect some selling at the $25 level. Sentiment for this stock remains strongly bullish, so I anticipate another shallow consolidation before the next BO-NH. A PB in a strong trend should not go below the prior swing high (21.00). An update of their US roll-out will either support or deflate this bullish price swing. Beware of any news.


----------



## HelloU (8 April 2019)

myr:
part of me wonders if this is gunna turn into a fast cover race soon.


----------



## barney (8 April 2019)

HelloU said:


> myr:
> part of me wonders if this is gunna turn into a fast cover race soon.




Ok … I'll stand up and be the "old guy" here  'HelloU' …… (I am pretty old after all !!)

Please explain  What does "myr" stand for

I like Forex but I'm sure you aren't talking about the Malaysian Ringgit


----------



## peter2 (8 April 2019)

@HelloU has drawn our attention to an outstanding BO in MYR (Myer Holdings). This has been on quite a tear and the level of shorts that are running to cover is slowly diminishing. The April 1st list has MYR at #15 and 9.5% shorts (27 days to cover). 

This MYR chart gets interesting for another reason. If MYR reaches 0.70, @greggles will eat his hat. I suggest he order a nice hat made from hemp. He may enjoy it more than a rabbit fur acubra.


----------



## HelloU (8 April 2019)

gooda place as any ..
idx getting strngth (maybe) they do have a lot of in house sell-offs though. 
ivc closed higher today after retail offer closed last friday .... it was higher than i thought warranted ... but it has been higher than i thought was warranted anyhow ...not sure when those shares get allocated ($14)
ogx is rooted
sl1 if i was a holder i would seriously consider not being a holder. Is there any profit at 40%?
bla shorts coming off but suspect they are just scared as well, and running for the exits.  
ing watching this only cos the shorts are so heavy.
cdx next lot of freebies will be given away at 8c. there will be an attempt to get there and hold for 30 days to make that happen. but no idea when this will occur. 

gunna look close at the ring thing 2night. might have a few beers first just in case i get a shock.


----------



## HelloU (9 April 2019)

peter2 said:


> @HelloU has drawn our attention to an outstanding BO in MYR (Myer Holdings). This has been on quite a tear and the level of shorts that are running to cover is slowly diminishing. The April 1st list has MYR at #15 and 9.5% shorts (27 days to cover).
> 
> This MYR chart gets interesting for another reason. If MYR reaches 0.70, @greggles will eat his hat. I suggest he order a nice hat made from hemp. He may enjoy it more than a rabbit fur acubra.
> View attachment 93631



nice words as always
what is 27?? 
(meant it is put up or shut up time at 10% with sp up........ hoping maybe some will double down to keep it down ...... but with the best behind us if some choose to double down, and it keeps going up, then more goodness awaits. )


----------



## barney (9 April 2019)

peter2 said:


> @HelloU has drawn our attention to an outstanding BO in *MYR* (Myer Holdings).




R …. I C  (Ah … I see)  …… I thought myr was some new fan dangled Hello acronym  The lower case fooled me ….. 


HelloU said:


> sl1 if i was a holder *i would seriously consider not being a holder*. Is there any profit at 40%?




Yeah, I lightened the load a bit the other day …… Still have a few but they could end up in the blender shortly ….. May come in handy as a tax offset next financial year


----------



## sptrawler (9 April 2019)

MCR are really taking off, could be a good sign for the nickel sector.
The stockpile is getting low, the sector could be worth keeping an eye on. IMO
Someone may be able to post up a better chart?

https://www.afr.com/research-tools/MCR/share-prices


----------



## HelloU (9 April 2019)

barney said:


> R …. I C  (Ah … I see)  …… I thought myr was some new fan dangled Hello acronym  The lower case fooled me …..
> 
> 
> Yeah, I lightened the load a bit the other day …… Still have a few but they could end up in the blender shortly ….. May come in handy as a tax offset next financial year



hey rick
the funny thing about that is i usually just write the dribble that spins around in my head, in the same way it spins around my head - which is why it usually reads as dribble. However, for that particular post i actually went back and tidied it up and added the stock code and colon on a brand new line so it would make sense and read good ....... hmmm, doing that was 12 seconds of my life wasted and never getting back.

what else, cdx (up 10% 2day), if they try to take this to 8c now (so soon after the 5c run) that is just pure greed - trade the trade.

what else, SYA (upper case for rick), noticed ann 2day so maybe more anns and pump 2come pre CR? dunno, just a thought


----------



## barney (9 April 2019)

HelloU said:


> hmmm, *doing that was 12 seconds of my life wasted and never getting back.*




Lol ….. you are a funny fella ….. Are you related to "Nunthewiser" by any chance



HelloU said:


> what else, SYA *(upper case for rick)*




Your thoughtfulness is both noted and appreciated

PS    I can loan you 12 seconds of my life if it helps …. 

PPS …. it wont!!


----------



## barney (9 April 2019)

Just to keep my input a bit more "regular" on the thread  ….. 

I hold *LPD …… *I expect it is not too far away from jumping the creek over the 3.2 cent zone  …. we shall see ….

Its not outstanding …. but it could be soon*


*


----------



## SuperGlue (10 April 2019)

NEA breakout and new high currently. Up 7%


----------



## barney (10 April 2019)

SuperGlue said:


> NEA breakout and new high currently. Up 7%




Yep … that does look outstanding


----------



## barney (10 April 2019)

barney said:


> I hold *LPD …… *I expect it is *not too far away from jumping the creek over the 3.2 cent zone*  ….
> 
> Its not outstanding …. but it could be soon* *




Timely call yesterday lol …… 

Mentioned LPD on the Stock thread today ….. Currently in Trading Halt pending a Resource upgrade announcement

Jumped the creek at 3.2 today ……. If it gets above 3.6 on good Volume it should look healthy for further rises.


----------



## Kryzz (19 May 2019)

Some charts of interest, I'm sure some would have been mentioned already the members area and threads themselves. Wouldn't consider ALI a breakout at all but looking interesting after a long period of dormancy from this fund.


----------



## tech/a (20 May 2019)

Some nice charts there Kryzz

I particularly like AMA 
Keep em coming!


----------



## investtrader (20 May 2019)

A weekly view of AMA.


----------



## tech/a (20 May 2019)

Yes I saw that 
Been a long time ranging


----------



## just_jay (5 July 2019)

2 charts I picked out from my scans yesterday (increase in vol). Didnt buy in as I found support levels to far away for my comfort.


----------



## againsthegrain (15 August 2019)

glv global vanadium increased 200% in the last few days


----------



## sptrawler (15 August 2019)

againsthegrain said:


> glv global vanadium increased 200% in the last few days



I guess there may be an increased demand from the auto industry, with the weight reduction requirement for electric cars, also it is used in flow batteries.

Here is an article on vanadium:
https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....energy-applications-are-developed-212553.html
From the article, China's consumption has increased to strengthen its reo bar and bring it in line with World standards.


----------



## againsthegrain (15 August 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I guess there may be an increased demand from the auto industry, with the weight reduction requirement for electric cars, also it is used in flow batteries.
> 
> Here is an article on vanadium:
> https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....energy-applications-are-developed-212553.html
> From the article, China's consumption has increased to strengthen its reo bar and bring it in line with World standards.




Its a long story but they turned back to oil and gas while keeping the vanadium name,  but some possible good news regarding future projects looks like traders and gamblers starting to take positions so I think there is still yet a breakout to come


----------



## peter2 (25 October 2019)

It's a tough gig being a break-out trader at the moment. 




We have to cop it on the chin and have another go.


----------



## Porper (13 December 2019)

Nice breakout for OZL today...so far.

Lot's of these patterns have been failing recently. Hopefully this will not be one of them!!


----------



## Joe Blow (3 April 2020)

Aussie Stock Forums has broken out.

After largely trading sideways in a well defined range from mid-2013 until early 2020, ASF started to gather some momentum in January when the volume of posts began to pick up and a visible uptrend began. But March saw a huge surge of interest in ASF, pushing it above previous highs reached in January 2019 and as far back as April to June in 2013.

Now at more than seven year highs, can ASF consolidate at these levels and form a solid base of support at what was previously resistance?

Some market commentators are saying that the coronavirus was the catalyst that drove ASF higher in the short term and that this increase in volume was driven by new retail investors getting on board due to ASF's exposure to the ASX market discussion sector. Long term bears, mostly previously banned members, are suggesting that this recent move up is merely a dead cat bounce and that ASF will once again retreat to long term lows after all the excitement dies down as a result of its poor management.

It's difficult to tell whether the current bull run has legs and a lot of punters are waiting on the sidelines for another catalyst that will determine ASF's short term direction.


----------



## rederob (3 April 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Aussie Stock Forums has broken out.
> 
> After largely trading sideways in a well defined range from mid-2013 until early 2020, ASF started to gather some momentum in January when the volume of posts began to pick up and a visible uptrend began. But March saw a huge surge of interest in ASF, pushing it above previous highs reached in January 2019 and as far back as April to June in 2013.
> 
> ...



Given that the punters are not presently able to get their trading tips from Uber and taxi drivers, ASF has got to be the *go to* place.

(ps - please get your chart updated )


----------



## myrtie100 (3 April 2020)

Hehe, very funny @Joe Blow and I hope the momentum for ASF continues into a strong, long term up trend.
This conona virus pandemic seems to be revealing many silver linings.


----------



## hja (3 April 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> View attachment 101946


----------



## Logique (13 April 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Aussie Stock Forums has broken out.
> 
> After largely trading sideways in a well defined range from mid-2013 until early 2020, ASF started to gather some momentum in January when the volume of posts began to pick up and a visible uptrend began. But March saw a huge surge of interest in ASF, pushing it above previous highs reached in January 2019 and as far back as April to June in 2013.
> 
> ...



'Essential' is a word much bandied around in a crisis Joe.
We need you to keep on keeping on mate. Solid core of posters on ASF, you wouldn't get better anywhere. Not at 'Heat Copra' that's for sure


----------



## UMike (13 April 2020)

rederob said:


> Given that the punters are not presently able to get their trading tips from Uber and taxi drivers, ASF has got to be the *go to* place.
> 
> (ps - please get your chart updated )



Yea.. Make it a weekly one.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 April 2020)

Logique said:


> 'Essential' is a word much bandied around in a crisis Joe.
> We need you to keep on keeping on mate. Solid core of posters on ASF, you wouldn't get better anywhere. Not at 'Heat Copra' that's for sure




Thanks for the support.

ASF has been seeing a lot of growth in the last month and its great to see so many active discussions on trading and investment topics. It almost feels like the old days are back again.

I really hope it continues and people keep the discussions going. When there is a lot going on here it's an exciting, interesting and educational place to be. Please keep posting everyone. Let's get ASF growing again!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> ASF has been seeing a lot of growth in the last month and its great to see so many active discussions on trading and investment topics. It almost feels like the old days are back again.
> 
> I really hope it continues and people continue to keep the discussions going. When there is a lot going on here it's an exciting and interesting place to be. Please keep posting everyone. Let's get ASF growing again!



Yes, yes, but where are the *Stocks *?  I miss them. Forum, yes. Aussie, yes. But the ASX TLAs?

(not complaining at all, really; *Covid-19* is the real story, and what about that _volatility_? Enough to create a multiplicity of outcomes. It's all grist to the mill).

Stay safe. Physically isolate; Socially connect.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 April 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for the support.
> 
> ASF has been seeing a lot of growth in the last month and its great to see so many active discussions on trading and investment topics. It almost feels like the old days are back again.
> 
> I really hope it continues and people keep the discussions going. When there is a lot going on here it's an exciting, interesting and educational place to be. Please keep posting everyone. Let's get ASF growing again!




I think it may be because there are more buying opportunities around, plus the fact that people are sitting around inside so they have to do something instead of going to the pub. 

Whatever, I hope the interest continues after the horror is over.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 April 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Yes, yes, but where are the *Stocks *?  I miss them. Forum, yes. Aussie, yes. But the ASX TLAs?




I think we'll see more discussion on stocks once it is obvious we've found the bottom of the market and people start actively investing again.

There has been an influx of newcomers recently and I suspect that we will see more in the coming months. Once the worst of this current crisis is over we could see one hell of a bull run and that will inevitably have a positive impact on the discussion of individual stocks.

I hope everyone lends a hand by commenting on stocks that they follow and are interested in. That will definitely help keep things active, which is what we need right now.


----------



## rederob (13 April 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> I think we'll see more discussion on stocks once it is obvious we've found *the bottom of the market* and people start actively investing again.
> 
> There has been an influx of newcomers recently and I suspect that we will see more in the coming months. Once the worst of this current crisis is over we could see one hell of a bull run and that will inevitably have a positive impact on the discussion of individual stocks.



Yes, but I will be a lot more interested to see who has been most affected by government bailouts and, occasionally lack of them.
For example, Virgin vs Qantas.
For now there is no transparency.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 April 2020)

rederob said:


> Yes, but I will be a lot more interested to see who has been most affected by government bailouts and, occasionally lack of them.
> For example, Virgin vs Qantas.
> For now there is no transparency.




I think that this will become apparent in due course once more information is released.


----------



## sptrawler (13 April 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> I think we'll see more discussion on stocks once it is obvious we've found the bottom of the market and people start actively investing again.
> 
> There has been an influx of newcomers recently and I suspect that we will see more in the coming months. Once the worst of this current crisis is over we could see one hell of a bull run and that will inevitably have a positive impact on the discussion of individual stocks.
> 
> I hope everyone lends a hand by commenting on stocks that they follow and are interested in. That will definitely help keep things active, which is what we need right now.



As you say Joe, it is difficult to give any serious commentary untill we know the business fall out and that really wont be known untill the virus end is in sight.
The difference between business as usual in 6 months, as opposed to 12 months, would be colossal IMO.


----------



## aus_trader (21 July 2020)

Nitro Software Ltd (NTO) looks like breaking out to the upside...


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Nitro Software Ltd (NTO) looks like breaking out to the upside...
> View attachment 106274



ATH a one hit wonder?
I wonder.


----------



## aus_trader (21 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ATH a one hit wonder?
> I wonder.
> View attachment 106288



Could be, it's got a bit of volume with the breakout though.
However I wouldn't be surprised if it came back (i.e. a pull back) before continuing higher...


----------



## aus_trader (22 July 2020)

Overnight, Silver has broken out to a multi-year high after a consolidation period:




Aussie Silver plays (which there aren't many pure plays) are having a good day. I know as I had researched this area extensively in the past.

From what comes to mind there is a few spec plays such as ARD and IVR that should also benefit, but my pick of the bunch from all my research is Silver Mines Limited (SVL) which has the largest undeveloped Silver deposit named 'Paris' for any junior, so like owning Silver in ground. Breaking out to the upside today...


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (22 July 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Overnight, Silver has broken out to a multi-year high after a consolidation period:
> 
> View attachment 106325
> 
> ...




Myanmar Metals (MYL) is expected to get their Bawdwin mine into production; which they have a 51% ownership. The Bawdwin complex in Myanmar, will be the world's 3rd largest lead mine and 10th largest silver mine. Also the resource is open for exploration in all directions and they recently found significant amounts of cobalt, copper and nickel.

Worth doing some research if you have the time.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 July 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Overnight, Silver has broken out to a multi-year high after a consolidation period
> 
> Aussie Silver plays (which there aren't many pure plays) are having a good day. I know as I had researched this area extensively in the past.
> 
> ...



and recently listed *MKR* Manuka Resources (IPO at 20c last week; opened at 28c, sold down to 23c yesterday) looks to be holding on to its foundation shareholders, at last. Tree shaking temporarily halted.


----------



## aus_trader (22 July 2020)

Thanks for the info @Chronos-Plutus and @Dona Ferentes , will check them out...


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (22 July 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Thanks for the info @Chronos-Plutus and @Dona Ferentes , will check them out...




With MYL: just be aware that at the moment the profit sharing arrangement with the Burmese government is a 50:50 split. It is in the process of being renegotiated but might stay the same.

So the resource is ~100.6Mt @ 3.1 Oz/t = ~US $6.86 billion dollars of silver in the ground @ US$22 an ounce.

Then divide that by ~4 to account for the government profit sharing and the 51% ownership: gives MYL's slice of the silver pie being ~US$1.7 billion dollars. That is only for the silver content and only for the defined resource so far. There is still an enormous amount lead and some zinc; also a possibility of decent amounts of cobalt, copper and nickel within the Bawdwin complex area. Just looking at the JORC and doing some rough valuations of in-situ resources. 

The PFS is only for the starter pit and ~25% of the resource.

MYL are seeking a 50 year mining agreement with the Burmese government. And a DFS will be released in the coming months.


----------



## aus_trader (22 July 2020)

aus_trader said:


> From what comes to mind there is a few spec plays such as ARD and IVR that should also benefit, but my pick of the bunch from all my research is Silver Mines Limited (SVL) which has the largest undeveloped Silver deposit named 'Paris' for any junior, so like owning Silver in ground. Breaking out to the upside today...




Sorry there was a mistake in that post with the names of Deposits. The largest undeveloped Aussie Silver deposit is owned by Silver Mines Limited (SVL), but it's called Bowden's Silver deposit:



'Paris' is a smaller Aussie Silver deposit owned by Investigator Resources Ltd (IVR), which I also did a bit of research on in the past. Just got the names mixed up during the live market hours


----------



## aus_trader (27 July 2020)

5G Networks Ltd (5GN) breaking out to All-Time-High's today with big volume. Something must be going on...


----------



## bk1 (27 July 2020)

And has been rising steadily, bought in at $1.50 ish after reading up on it, and interested to see if we have the next NXT on our hands.


----------



## barney (27 July 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Overnight, Silver has broken out to a multi-year high after a consolidation period:
> 
> From what comes to mind there is a few spec plays such as ARD and IVR that should also benefit, but my pick of the bunch from all my research is Silver Mines Limited (SVL)




Wish I'd listened to that advice you gave us last week Aus  Everyone of those Silver stocks has gone berserk.  Good call

Hope you hold some of each.


----------



## aus_trader (27 July 2020)

barney said:


> Wish I'd listened to that advice you gave us last week Aus  Everyone of those Silver stocks has gone berserk.  Good call
> 
> Hope you hold some of each.



Hold a small minimum sized parcel of SVL from long time back as I believed Silver will turn some day. It has been my go to Silver pick on the ASX but wasn't confident in putting on a large position on as I have had experience with some of the smaller mining/exploration stocks going out of business and losing the lot for shareholders. Another historical Silver stock comes to mind called "Cobar Consolidated" (no longer listed but I think it was CCU when it existed on ASX), which went into voluntary administration few years back .

Glad to alert fellow members about these type of plays as I find them, but I will not actually trade in and out of them as I do with stocks in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*. These small cap stocks tend to be too volatile to hold in such a portfolio, so with SVL for example I had to hold through close to 50% draw downs


----------



## aus_trader (14 August 2020)

Calling out this one a bit early as it's about to break out.




Disclosure: Held, bought yesterday. Full disclosure and reasoning given in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.


----------



## aus_trader (17 August 2020)

Noticed a couple of stocks breaking to the upside with a bit of volume today...
CDA:



FID:



Disclosure: DNH


----------



## frugal.rock (17 August 2020)

There's no WOA stopping the spooked horses today...


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> There's no WOA stopping the spooked horses today...
> View attachment 107728



should be renamed to Whoa !


----------



## over9k (18 August 2020)

My god, SVL... I was trading that back in 2009/10/11 when I was at uni & trading my pizza-delivering money in penny stocks. 

Seems it's back to being a penny stock >_>


----------



## over9k (18 August 2020)

Oh and my last two penny-stock winners have been DEG & MGV. I reckon both have legs in them yet. 

Kogan was also a ripper too - that's up 50% and running since I bought and I thought I was late to that party. Seems it has plenty in it yet too - yesterday would have been a great dip to buy into.


----------



## over9k (18 August 2020)

Gold screamed overnight. Silver's basically been a more volatile version of gold lately. Expect your silver penny stocks to bounce today - might be a nice peak to sell at 

I'm going to continue holding DEG & MGV.


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2020)

over9k said:


> Gold screamed overnight. Silver's basically been a more volatile version of gold lately. Expect your silver penny stocks to bounce today - might be a nice peak to sell at
> 
> I'm going to continue holding DEG & MGV.




Wow, your stocks are having a ripper day, 2 in the top gainers list...


----------



## over9k (18 August 2020)

I was expecting things from DEG & MGV as gold bounced overnight but  it's the 11% run from kogan today that has my mind blown. 

I still think all three are a buy


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2020)

over9k said:


> I was expecting things from DEG & MGV as gold bounced overnight but  it's the 11% run from kogan today that has my mind blown.
> 
> I still think all three are a buy



Yes, Gold stocks are having a good day after the recent sell off in Gold price.


----------



## tinhat (18 August 2020)

Another mob with a lot of silver in their deposits are Adriatic Metals, ADT. They've got a whole smorgasbord of metals in their Bosnian deposits.


----------



## over9k (18 August 2020)

Yep they've screamed lately too. 

Got a cliff notes analysis of the company?


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

Odd day. Cochlear up 9.8%...
Perhaps the standout is MTB.
Up 1000%, too many 0's for the brokers shiteware.
5 year chart, just for fun ! kimosabe




It is the outstanding breakouts thread after all...


----------



## over9k (19 August 2020)

Tesla's another one. Logic has long since departed there.


----------



## aus_trader (21 August 2020)

Noticed a couple of stocks about to possibly breakout, mainly as I was watching the stocks in my portfolio:

CQE:


Disclosure: Held in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*

CKF:


Disclosure: Held in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*

CAT:


Disclosure: DNH


----------



## Telamelo (25 August 2020)

IME flying +10.53%!  Clear breakout above 0.04c+ looking bullish from here imo dyor


----------



## aus_trader (25 August 2020)

One of the hottest sectors of the ASX that I observed all the way back in May when I bought QuickFee Ltd (QFE) for the *Speculative Stock Portfolio *has continued it's strength. In hindsight, should've bought another stock or two in the sector...oh well !

I have been looking at the prices of some of the FinTech stocks and their continued momentum such as with APT, Z1P, OPY either about to break out or at all-time-high's, and some just breaking out...

SZL:



Also noticed another stock, but not related to the FinTech sector...

WSP:


----------



## Telamelo (25 August 2020)

Telamelo said:


> IME flying +10.53%!  Clear breakout above 0.04c+ looking bullish from here imo dyor



IME  terrific finish closing on day high @ 0.046c +21.05%!

3 yr chart looks bullish/primed to crack 0.05c+ imo

263 buyers for 21,776,664 units vs 26 sellers for 3,629,590 units

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (26 August 2020)

IME looks good to crack 0.05c+ imo as bids stacking up.. breakout bullish chart!

Cheers tela


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2020)

Telamelo said:


> IME looks good to crack 0.05c+ imo as bids stacking up.. breakout bullish chart!
> 
> Cheers tela



why not ramp it in the IME thread?


----------



## tech/a (26 August 2020)

Pretty common to have an inside day after such a 
high range and volume bar.
The next few bars will go a long way toward indicating 
where this is likely to go.--Continuation--Stagnation-- Regression.?


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

Z1P (DNH), has gone bananas this morning due to an announcement:


----------



## Telamelo (26 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> why not ramp it in the IME thread?



Hi Dona, just trying to share some "love around" (hopefully other's do likewise in return) in helping us all make a few $$ each day - I'm aiming for 10% compounding returns daily - suggest everyone to try it as it works! 13/15 successful trades this past month already plus more importantly, it helps keep my sanity during this mentally exhausting/sad lockdown. If it wasn't for trading - don't know how I'd be lol
Good luck as appreciate everyone's contributions/posts etc. as it's keeping me alive!

Cheers tela

P.S. I'm trying to create a daily watchlist of potential breakout stocks to jump on (to catch 10-20% fast moves on) - perhaps I could share this in a new thread if anyone is interested - let me know anyway.


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Hi Dona, just trying to share some "love around" (hopefully other's do likewise in return) in helping us all make a few $$ each day - I'm aiming for 10% compounding returns daily - suggest everyone to try it as it works! 13/15 successful trades this past month already plus more importantly, it helps keep my sanity during this mentally exhausting/sad lockdown. If it wasn't for trading - don't know how I'd be lol
> Good luck as appreciate everyone's contributions/posts etc. as it's keeping me alive!
> 
> Cheers tela
> ...



Sounds good. I think that's a good idea.

You know the funny thing is, I was thinking along the same lines. The reasoning is very simple. It seems the chance of continuation is low for many breakouts once the breakout has already happened. I was actually thinking of catching breakouts before the breakout actually takes place. that way if the breakout doesn't continue and falls back, then can close the trade with a break even or a small profit possibly.

I will be happy to post potential trading opportunities before the breakout if people are interested. Show interest with "Likes", otherwise I won't bother being pro-active and will keep posting breakouts after they have done their thing.


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

Couple of Breakout stocks:







For those looking to potentially get set before the potential breakout or to set a trigger should the stock trade at Breakout level, here's one to think about since members responded (thanks for the likes)...


----------



## over9k (26 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Z1P (DNH), has gone bananas this morning due to an announcement:
> 
> View attachment 108222



Yeah I had a friend just link me about this. He follows them. Reckons their next step is international expansion etc. Might be one of those ones to throw a small amount at and see if it rallies 1000% in 5 years or something.


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2020)

over9k said:


> Yeah I had a friend just link me about this. He follows them. Reckons their next step is international expansion etc. Might be one of those ones to throw a small amount at and see if it rallies 1000% in 5 years or something.




I've had a profitable trade with Zip Co Ltd (Z1P) in the earlier days when it went from a minnow to a multi-billion dollar company. It's all documented Buy/Sell dates inclusive in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*. 

This latest run from the COVID crash took me by surprise and I only got involved with a smaller company QuickFee Ltd (QFE), once I saw the strength of the recovery in stocks like Z1P and APT roaring ahead. Will see how it goes...


----------



## over9k (26 August 2020)

Mm which brings us to the reality of all of these post-pay type companies: They're all selling a homogeneous product really.

QFE dropped 7% today, undoubtedly on the news of zip pay. We'll see if paypal & square are effected tonight.

edit: both are up pre-market.


----------



## over9k (27 August 2020)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=Bi9nKoGEnkn8tQB2AI8aqpBcRcpk

DEG's run 12% just this morning. It's done this several times now. I still think it's a buy.


----------



## aus_trader (27 August 2020)

Few stocks came into my view just looking around or going through a few watchlists that are breaking out...












Disclosure: AT1 is held in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.

Looking at what could possibly break out, some financial/banking stocks are showing some strength. I am not referring to the lethargic big banks, but nimble small caps like these:




and possibly ASF member Austwide's favourite stock Auswide Bank Ltd (ABA):


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

Have a look at BUD today.
If I had missed the boat thus far, I would be scrambling today.
*ASX MARKET RELEASE 
LIFX Announces World-First Disinfecting Anti-Bacterial Smart Light*
The ball rolls on. This will make headlines around the world I feel.
Over the weekend and next week.
Get in, sit down, buckle up and flippin hang on...


----------



## barney (28 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Have a look at BUD today.
> If I had missed the boat thus far, I would be scrambling today.
> *ASX MARKET RELEASE
> LIFX Announces World-First Disinfecting Anti-Bacterial Smart Light*
> ...





Huge news ... I know about Disco lights, but never heard of Diso lights ... brilliant.


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

just put a minimum trade in with bud. we'll see how it goes!


----------



## barney (28 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Get in, sit down, buckle up and flippin hang on...




Lol ... I'll enjoy watching you guys racing around the track in your BMW. 

I'll just poke along in my Vauxhall in the slow lane  .... VML having a bo-peep above 0.018 today

Well done Rock


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

I wonder if they'll just sell the patent to a company like GE vs trying to do everything (all production etc) in house.


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

Awww yeah, I've made a free pack of chips already


----------



## jbocker (28 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Have a look at BUD today.
> If I had missed the boat thus far, I would be scrambling today.
> *ASX MARKET RELEASE
> LIFX Announces World-First Disinfecting Anti-Bacterial Smart Light*
> ...



I can see a lot of kitchens getting a tray/light  arrangement to overnight sterilize lots of things safely and without liquids. Hey it could be a legitimate way to clean (launder) money. Then add another one into the bathroom combs, tooth brushes, my curlers! And Belt Buckles which are probably the dirtiest bits of apparel on the planet.


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2020)

I expect this to come back to the gap 
Have a larger order in the middle of it.
May not happen today but it MIGHT happen
pretty soon.


----------



## aus_trader (28 August 2020)

over9k said:


> just put a minimum trade in with bud. we'll see how it goes!



Me too. 0.5k + brokerage to be exact. This is just a long shot at catching a flying rocket. Not going to trade it or mention in my trading portfolio. Just have to ride the volatility that will come...

Just too good a story to look back on and think what if I...


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

Yeah man. I can't see a lot of downside risk but the upside possibility is enormous so it's one I'll throw a tiny bit at and if it heads to the moon, all the better.


----------



## aus_trader (28 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Couple of Breakout stocks:
> 
> View attachment 108228
> 
> ...




Talk about picking the wrong bunny !

I tossed and flipped coins and weighed up between Betmakers Technology Group Ltd (BET) and Pointsbet Holdings Ltd (PBH) before deciding on BET. All the details are in my spec portfolio thread.

Look what happened today...







Anyway, BET is also getting some attention I think...So maybe not the wrong bunny, just runner up


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

got a tl;dr on both companies?


----------



## finicky (28 August 2020)

Hansen *(HSN)*
Not outstanding I guess but looks the best place to note a gap up higher high after a higher low and gap above downtrend line drawn from the recent prominent highs. Announced record profit and dividend FY20, sailed through the Wuflu. Nice reliable div payer, book value grower.


2 Year Dly


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Me too. 0.5k + brokerage to be exact. This is just a long shot at catching a flying rocket. Not going to trade it or mention in my trading portfolio. Just have to ride the volatility that will come...
> 
> Just too good a story to look back on and think what if I...




You mean like me with AMD when it was $1.70/share a decade ago? 

*cries*


----------



## aus_trader (28 August 2020)

over9k said:


> got a tl;dr on both companies?



Just holding Betmakers Technology Group Ltd (BET), which is actually breaking out thanks to PBH news...


----------



## aus_trader (28 August 2020)

over9k said:


> You mean like me with AMD when it was $1.70/share a decade ago?
> 
> *cries*



I've heard a few investors/traders cry over spilt milk with AMD and NVIDIA stocks...


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I've heard a few investors/traders cry over spilt milk with AMD and NVIDIA stocks...



Hmmm, don't forget AXE then.
According to some, it has the potential to be the next Intel for quantum computing room temperature chips.
Awaiting testing results of room temperature qubits measures.
Could be bigger than Ben Hur....


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> I expect this to come back to the gap
> Have a larger order in the middle of it.
> May not happen today but it MIGHT happen
> pretty soon.



Was hoping one of the 3 amigo gurus would turn up...! 
Any chance of a chart with your opinion Duck, if you get a chance?
Think we can agree the FA side is fairly solid...
Looking like it will be a breaking all time record volume day... again.
Cheers.


----------



## aus_trader (28 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Hmmm, don't forget AXE then.
> According to some, it has the potential to be the next Intel for quantum computing room temperature chips.
> Awaiting testing results of room temperature qubits measures.
> Could be bigger than Ben Hur....



Hi F.R,
Which company is code AXE ? I could only find Archer Materials Ltd (asx: AXE) when I searched


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Hi F.R,
> Which company is code AXE ? I could only find Archer Materials Ltd (asx: AXE) when I searched



That's it. They hold some tenements from years gone by. 
Due for a name change in my opinion... AXE QUANTUM CHIPS.... perhaps?
They live next door to @tech/a ...


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

He needs to tell us what's what then


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

Lol.




It's kept running this afternoon. Now it's paid for lunch 

Edit: 




Now lunch & a beer!


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

On a related note to this thread, DEG ran another 6% today


----------



## over9k (28 August 2020)

DEG's now run 14% for the day.


Edit: closed up 21%. 21%!


----------



## jbocker (28 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Get in, sit down, buckle up and flippin hang on...



Hey BUD we is all aboard and buck'ed up in the @frugal.rock-et. I am looking out the porthole and see Frugie's GTR is abandoned in the ASF competition car park this month.


----------



## over9k (29 August 2020)

https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/aud-usd-weekly-price-forecast-151337608.html

AUD's well & truly broken its latest trend. 1.5% in 24 hours is ridiculous.


----------



## Telamelo (30 August 2020)

Really enjoying this thread guy's thanks & cudos to everyone!

Gees somehow we missed AD1 last week as it's 'spiked up' another leg already ((weary about chasing it now so I'll wait for a pullback (hopefully)).

Another chart that unfortunately caught my eye way too late was RDS (these past 2 month's it's shot up from 7c to 25c !!!)

Watching with baited breath IME as half yearly out tomorrow morning @10am. Cheers tela


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Really enjoying this thread guy's thanks & cudos to everyone!
> 
> Gees somehow we missed AD1 last week as it's 'spiked up' another leg already ((weary about chasing it now so I'll wait for a pullback (hopefully)).
> 
> ...



Depending on what you're trading, you're much better off just finding its listing on the ASX. Afterpay is dual listed here as well as NYSE, along with several U.S index-tracking ETF's. All you're doing is paying exchange fees otherwise.

Other than that, you're looking at trying to fight (beat) an exchange rate run. The likelihood of having more growth in your U.S denominated holdings vs AUD denominated after exchange rate is factored in is probably pretty low - I've been trying to do this since may and after making a couple of really silly (annoying) mistakes haven't managed it, I'm basically just flat vs my AUD holdings gains.

Also worth noting that *some* dual-listed holdings actually end up higher in AUD than USD after the exchange rate is factored in (not the same) as for whatever reason, people have rathered hold them in AUD.

GOLD comes to mind for example


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

BUD's bounced another 7% this morning. Looks like we might be onto a winner 

edit: and DEG's up yet another 3%.


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

aus_trader said:


> One of the hottest sectors of the ASX that I observed all the way back in May when I bought QuickFee Ltd (QFE) for the *Speculative Stock Portfolio *has continued it's strength. In hindsight, should've bought another stock or two in the sector...oh well !
> 
> I have been looking at the prices of some of the FinTech stocks and their continued momentum such as with APT, Z1P, OPY either about to break out or at all-time-high's, and some just breaking out...
> 
> ...



Just in response to this post, aussie based cloud software companies, just like all the U.S ones that have allowed working/living from home (distance) through this pandemic have all gone bonkers just like all the fintech stuff:




It's exactly the same story with zoom, docusign, paypal, square, adobe etc etc. Anything which allows people to keep functioning by distance has skyrocketed, and a quick bit of DD will tell you that all this stuff was on a slow trend before the pandemic/we were going to end up here in about ~5 years' time anyway.

I got onto xero as the mrs is an accountant and uses it working right next to me every day so I literally just asked her what software(s) she uses and bought them (talk about doing your DD ) but I missed the others.

I'll be pulling the trigger on afterpay and wisetech sometime next week I reckon (you'll see that logistics companies like fedex & ups have gone nuts through the pandemic as well for what I think are obvious reasons).

Appen's had a big crash over the past few days so I'm really conflicted about that though. It's a big dip, but possibly a big dip for a reason. Going to spend the day looking into it. Watch this space.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

ROO is hopping again.
It is the breakout thread after all.
I could waffle on, but I won't.
Hop to it.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

MOZ also having a solid recovery, as expected.


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

Jeez you'd have to be brave to buy those two IMO. Things weren't exactly improving before the pandemic


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

Thanks for the charts.

So 4 years of uptrend does nothing for you on MOZ ?
SP overpunished IMO.

And an Ag Tech company can't be a popping FC from FA?
What's not to like about sustainable Roots? 
It's keeping up with the Joneses.


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

Well I don't follow either of them but there was *years* of decline before the pandemic so it's not like it's a new company that's struck gold or something that was hosed in the pandemic and is now a recovery play, so unless you know something I don't???

ROO has even bounced to 30c and then collapsed just as much just as quickly more than once before:


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

over9k said:


> ROO has even bounced to 30c and then collapsed just as much just as quickly more than once before:



ROO's are known for their low nitrogen levels... Let's hope the plant based meat department gets the mob excited. The chart has all the hallmarks of a stock that has great potential of a large recovery.
Just not today.


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

If it cracks 60c, then it's showtime IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

over9k said:


> If it cracks 60c, then it's showtime IMO.



60 cent or 6 cent ?
Here's my 2 cent.


----------



## wabullfrog (31 August 2020)

Seems like a few of the Food Production stocks are doing quite well lately. WOA, GNC,BGA & CGC all doing well, of course the are all on my Watchlist but I don't own any


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> 60 cent or 6 cent ?
> Here's my 2 cent.
> 
> View attachment 108451



Derp. Yes. 6c.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ROO is hopping again.
> It is the breakout thread after all.
> I could waffle on, but I won't.
> Hop to it.



nice bounce


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> nice bounce



boing


----------



## rnr (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> boing




Hey @frugal.rock,

If ROO is causing you a problem with the bounce I would suggest you give Rolf Harris a call as I'm sure he would be knowledgeable in this area.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

wabullfrog said:


> Seems like a few of the Food Production stocks are doing quite well lately. WOA, GNC,BGA & CGC all doing well, of course the are all on my Watchlist but I don't own any



and new kid on block...
Forbidden Foods FFF made a barnstorming debut on the ASX, doubling in value to 40¢ on Monday morning from an issue price of 20¢,


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

No regrets Rob.
In and out. 
38.6% profit on Roo.
Rolf makes my skin crawl...


----------



## aus_trader (31 August 2020)

over9k said:


> Appen's had a big crash over the past few days so I'm really conflicted about that though. It's a big dip, but possibly a big dip for a reason. Going to spend the day looking into it. Watch this space.



Another stock in the smaller end that is also in the work-from-home space has also been going down for a while... Freelancer Ltd (FLN).


----------



## aus_trader (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Thanks for the charts.
> 
> So 4 years of uptrend does nothing for you on MOZ ?
> SP overpunished IMO.




Just had a look at the company to see what's under the hood. Not pretty down there 

I'll have to agree with @over9k on this stock...


over9k said:


> Things weren't exactly improving before the pandemic







Let's forgive the massive loss this year due to pandemic . What about a roaring share market year (therefore a thriving business environment I assume if the two are somehow connected) we've had in 2019 ? It's made a profit that's nothing to get exited about, a whopping 8m profit from 864m revenue . All it needed would be a slight change in environment to make the profits disappear !


----------



## over9k (31 August 2020)

Yeah that's been my go-to move with literally *every* post-pandemic trade:

What was happening before the pandemic?

There's really only two trades to make now: Pandemic winners (e.g any of the distance/cloud related tech) and recovery plays (e.g travel).

I just can't see how this is a recovery play. We're talking a bricks & mortar business that was already in structural decline (like almost all bricks & mortar businesses were) long before the pandemic.

We aren't talking coming up with a new product or invention or whatever independent of the pandemic like BUD was, so with that in mind, it's a pass from me. I just can't see a real recovery even after the pandemic, unlike with travel stocks for example.

I'd probably just sell on the peak now & pump the profits into something else.


----------



## Beaches (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> No regrets Rob.
> In and out.
> 38.6% profit on Roo.




This is likely what the run on ROO was about

*ROO pursues plant based market opportunities*
ROO is now aiming to leverage its established agricultural technology into the booming plant based meat market.
The new department will be helmed by world leading researcher Professor Zohar Kerem. Professor Kerem has a long and distinguished career in food chemistry, which we will delve deeper into shortly, and his appointment significantly bolsters ROO’s R&D chops.
ROO is seeking to capitalise on its recent Proof of Concept (POC) study results that show the positive effects Root Zone Temperature Optimisation (RZTO) technology on the yield of protein-based plants.

ROO’s new plant-based meat department will focus on collaboration with industry partners to further commercialise RZTO technology with growers and manufacturers.
Before we look at the opportunities this presents to Roots, let’s quickly recap who they are and what they do.
The Israeli-based agtech company is developing and commercialising disruptive, modular, cutting-edge technologies to address critical problems faced by agriculture today, including plant's climate management and the shortage of water for irrigation.
Roots has developed proprietary know-how and patents to optimise performance and reduce energy consumption to bring maximum benefit to farmers through their two-in-one root zone heating and cooling technology and off the grid irrigation by condensation technology.

*Roots enters Buy Now Pay Later (BNPL) market*
In its attempts to make life as easy as possible for farmers and the agricultural industry in general, Roots is catching the Buy Now Pay Later wave and is aiming to position itself as something of an “Afterpay of the agricultural industry”.

The BNPL market is a multi-trillion dollar industry and like the plant-based meat market could continue its exponential growth.

https://www.nexttechstock.com/roo-chases-plant-based-meat-opportunities-following-key-hire/


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2020)

Looking back at a lot of the breakouts that I have presented, a couple of them have continued the breakout with strong momentum such as with CDA and 5GN. But a lot of others have fallen back or gone sideways for some time after the initial breakout.

I am just monitoring the performance and % of runners to get an idea of what happens after a breakout. I disclose any that I hold, as I have been doing. Also I am checking what happens to the stocks that we've looked at running up to the breakout such as RFT which poked up through the breakout level but fell back :




I will monitor how they play out and by studying a lot of stocks as they breakout a lot could be learnt and perhaps trading strategies could be implemented...

A couple of stocks I noticed that are running up towards a possible breakout:






Disclosure: I have entered IHR as my September pick for the ASF stock picking competition. So hoping it'll break out and go really hard by the end of the month


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

So can we make an NYSE-oriented version of this thread? Because oooh boy was last night wild over there


----------



## Joe Blow (1 September 2020)

over9k said:


> So can we make an NYSE-oriented version of this thread? Because oooh boy was last night wild over there




Feel free to post them in the Overseas Stocks - BREAKOUT Alerts! thread


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Ok. 

On a related note, AUD cracked 74c overnight: 




I said a little while ago that 90c by christmas was not unrealistic, and the way we're going WITHOUT stimulus, let alone with it...


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2020)

Excellent.
Better buying power for me on imports.
Forward timing is a key as we need to be 
4 mths in advance. (Steel).


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

China's massively overproduced steel lately as I'm sure you're aware - all the storage yards are over 100% capacity and they're even filling sports stadiums with it now because they simply have nowhere else to put it.

Whether you want the stuff or not is obviously another question (I'm not in the steel business (but I do own FMG) so I have no idea if it's cheap chinese junk like everything else china produces) but a surging exchange rate + massive oversupply of the stuff would surely make it VERY cheap?


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2020)

over9k said:


> China's massively overproduced steel lately as I'm sure you're aware - all the storage yards are over 100% capacity and they're even filling sports stadiums with it now because they simply have nowhere else to put it.
> 
> Whether you want the stuff or not is obviously another question (I'm not in the steel business so I have no idea if it's cheap chinese junk like everything else china produces) but a surging exchange rate + massive oversupply of the stuff would surely make it VERY cheap?




There is a great deal that you just wouldn't purchase but there are many steel producers other than the Chinese.
There are also many which make Australian standard and better, including Chinese product.
Strangely a price rise in steel occurs as the AUD rises. In these circles you also need to shop.


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

I suspect that's because AUD rising makes iron ore more expensive, hence a large part of your (overseas) steel production input prices goes up. But again, I'm only guessing.


----------



## aus_trader (2 September 2020)

over9k said:


> I suspect that's because AUD rising makes iron ore more expensive, hence a large part of your (overseas) steel production input prices goes up. But again, I'm only guessing.



I think you are right. It'll have a delay for the price rise of goods produced to kick in, but it will come as some form of inflation in the future...


----------



## over9k (2 September 2020)

DEG's just struck again.


----------



## SuperGlue (2 September 2020)

Possibility of B/O & go higher?

Please DYOR


----------



## over9k (2 September 2020)




----------



## aus_trader (3 September 2020)

Haven't really had time to look at Breakouts, but found one niche showing a little strength. Nickel stocks.

MCR:



NIC:



POS:



all going into year-high's...


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

I'm not a metals trader so you'll have to tell me why


----------



## aus_trader (3 September 2020)

over9k said:


> I'm not a metals trader so you'll have to tell me why



I haven't looked into it much, but MCR is getting a bit of a ramping at the moment in speculation of FMG's Andrew Forrest increasing his stake.

There's always the background argument for Ni demand in EV batteries and rechargeable Ni-Cd batteries that are on the increase of course... and Ni price chart has been on the up:


----------



## aus_trader (4 September 2020)

Couple of stocks came into the radar that is heading up towards a breakout:

CLV:


AIA:


OLL:


----------



## aus_trader (8 September 2020)

Couple of breakouts came into view as I was reviewing my stocks and others monitored in watchlists, so I will disclose those I hold...

A2B:


Disclosure: held in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.

Also a couple of food production stocks got noticed also, of which CGC is held.

BGA:



CGC:


Disclosure: held in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.


----------



## Telamelo (8 September 2020)

*IMM* "5-day moving average is above the 50-day moving average and the 20-day moving average is rising. This is very bullish and means that investors see opportunity in this stock".

*IMM* appeared on my scans this morning +12% on big volume already... chart seems to suggest a breakout @ 0.20c happening as we speak imo 

Please DYOR as always .. Cheers tela


----------



## fergee (8 September 2020)

Micro cap goldie *ORA* looking like its breaking out today on the daily on very nice volume. Be interesting to see how it closes for the week


----------



## fergee (8 September 2020)

*MYL* has made a beak out on the monthly chart. Looks like it might try and retest the breakout line while waiting for the next move up in silver.
Note: HUGE multi year inverse head and shoulders in play too.


----------



## Telamelo (15 September 2020)

*AVH*  seems a good looking bullish chart in crossing above $7.50 on very good volume/momentum etc.

" 5-day moving average is above both the 20 and 50-day moving averages. This is bullish and means that investors see opportunity in this stock ".









						AVH Share Technical Analysis | Avita Medical Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $AVH stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




Cheers tela

Unsure how to upload/share chart - so perhaps someone can help me out with doing so thanks.

Please DYOR  .. Cheers tela


----------



## wabullfrog (15 September 2020)

Andromeda on the move


----------



## Telamelo (15 September 2020)

wabullfrog said:


> Andromeda on the move
> 
> View attachment 109159



MEP  watchlist 'breakout alert' above 5c level on big volume +12% already (bullish chart looks a ripper imo)

Please DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Unsure how to upload/share chart - so perhaps someone can help me out with doing so thanks.




You don't have to upload and go to all that trouble. Just copy and paste it, that's more easy.

If you can see the chart you can paste it here on ASF, here's how to do it:


Where you are looking at the chart, say at your stockbroker or charting software, hit "Print Screen" key on your keyboard.
Go to your favourite image editor such as "Paint" and click paste or CTRL+V
Edit it the way you want with lines and text and select the graph section you want and press copy or CTRL+C
Then you can paste it in here on any thread with CTRL+V along with your message


----------



## finicky (16 September 2020)

Urbanise (UBN)
Something about cloud hosted software for managing strata title apartments and what not. Don't understand it but Claude Walker's been talking about it for a  while. Doubt he'd consider it a buy after this spike though.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 September 2020)

I'm going to call up BFG just on latest fundamentals. It will move up or I am a monkeys uncle.


----------



## finicky (16 September 2020)

Lasebond (LBL)
Great little innovative (continual R&D) Australian industrial company.
Pop might be a delayed reaction to Sept 9 presentation to Small Caps conference.
Recently has expanded into Melbourne via acquisition of long established engineering company and will graft Laserbond's technology onto the ongoing traditional business.
Expects strong revenue growth fy21, fy22. - fy20 was flat.

Not Held
Intend to buy sometime


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

I have noticed some rallies have already happened in Rare Earth stocks, many with Break Outs already. I will be turning every rock that I could see scattered in that sector from the big fella  Lynas Corporation Ltd  (LYC) to some of the micro caps that are listed. Will report back if there is anything I find worthwhile taking a position on...

Noticed a few small caps having some breakouts also, there's too many in this space with many mining specs breaking out by the dozen. Example of one I noticed that is breaking through short term levels and heading towards major resistance level:

TNY:


----------



## barney (16 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I have noticed some rallies have already happened in Rare Earth stocks, many with Break Outs already. I will be turning every rock that I could see scattered in that sector from the big fella  Lynas Corporation Ltd  (LYC) to some of the micro caps that are listed.




Hey Aus ..... No secret I hold a lot of VML (Rare Earths Spec)  If you haven't looked at them, you will find that the majority of their Board are all ex-Lynas  .... If you like the rare earth space, they are definitely worth a look. 

Accumulating on pullbacks has generally been the best trading option with VML but I suspect the pullbacks might be harder to time over the next few months. All my opinion of course, and I could be totally wrong


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

barney said:


> Hey Aus ..... No secret I hold a lot of VML (Rare Earths Spec)  If you haven't looked at them, you will find that the majority of their Board are all ex-Lynas  .... If you like the rare earth space, they are definitely worth a look.
> 
> Accumulating on pullbacks has generally been the best trading option with VML but I suspect the pullbacks might be harder to time over the next few months. All my opinion of course, and I could be totally wrong



Thanks Barnz, I'll include it in my research. I don't know much about them. Since you seem to have done some background checking, do you know of any of the following info:

- Do they have a Rare Earth (RE) asset already discovered i.e. a deposit ? If not what's their prospects like, are they on tenements with great potential ?

- Cash in the kitty and cash burn. How much is in the balance sheet and how much are they burning through per quarter ? This is important information to know if a capital raise is due. If so, I prefer to wait as there is usually a pump before a capital raise  

- Any other projects or assets such as Joint Ventures etc ?

- You've mentioned management as mostly ex Lynas, so that's a tick 

I am looking for small cap RE players with great assets or potential that has not had the share price shot out from a cannon recently. So back to pen and notepad... ✍


----------



## barney (16 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Thanks Barnz, I'll include it in my research. I don't know much about them. Since you seem to have done some background checking, do you know of any of the following info:




Auz ... I would never try to sway another punter to buy anything in case it failed, but have a listen to VML's MD Geoff Atkins in this short webcast. 

These guys are about making money for the Company and Shareholders (ie themselves and anyone else in for the ride) . They have a different approach on how to achieve this compared to most R/E Co's, but given they all worked for Lynas, I'm of the opinion they know what they are trying to do.  

I like their approach; maybe others won't. Everyone has to do their own due diligence and decide. Cheers.


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

barney said:


> Auz ... I would never try to sway another punter to buy anything in case it failed, but have a listen to VML's MD Geoff Atkins in this short webcast.
> 
> These guys are about making money for the Company and Shareholders (ie themselves and anyone else in for the ride) . They have a different approach on how to achieve this compared to most R/E Co's, but given they all worked for Lynas, I'm of the opinion they know what they are trying to do.
> 
> I like their approach; maybe others won't. Everyone has to do their own due diligence and decide. Cheers.




Thanks mate, I'll take all that on board with my own research.

Not to worry, I never point the finger at or whine and blame others for investing errors/blunders I make. I am responsible for making the final decision to purchase and it's my fault if I haven't done my own due diligence.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I have noticed some rallies have already happened in Rare Earth stocks, many with Break Outs already. I will be turning every rock that I could see scattered in that sector from the big fella  Lynas Corporation Ltd  (LYC) to some of the micro caps that are listed. Will report back if there is anything I find worthwhile taking a position on...



I await with bated breath. Actually, that is pointless exercise, as Rare Earths are running. *Again*. Oh how i do remember the 2011 hype. This time, will it be real? Possibly not because only a few will be winners. There is a prize for some outfit that gets it through, though.
LYC flat. ASM up 10%, PM8 up again; VML holding its highs; HAS up; who else is there? NTU?

when this all revved up again, saner heads prevailed:







> ...extracting the rare earth elements from their host rock is chemically complex and expensive, requiring large quantities of energy, water and acid, often leaving radioactive waste. There are about a half-dozen listed companies with Australian rare earth deposits while several more Australian miners have promising prospects in other parts of the world. All are trying to secure the funding for their developments and tie down prospective customers in firm contracts.
> All spin the same stories of an outlook of booming demand as electric cars take off and wind power supplies a rising share of global energy. Several are making progress, although sales deals tend to be more statements of intent rather than contracts. None appears close to gaining funding for the full development, which would be in the $500m to $1bn range...



read the conditionality in the NTU blurb : " _an exploration company with the core focus on the construction and operation of a pilot scale project aimed at assessing the technical and economic feasibility of a fullscale commercial operation at its Browns Range Pilot Plant Project_."


----------



## barney (17 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> VML holding its highs;




VML is a major part of my retirement plan  ... if I live long enough to retire!


----------



## aus_trader (17 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I await with bated breath. Actually, that is pointless exercise, as Rare Earths are running. *Again*. Oh how i do remember the 2011 hype. This time, will it be real? Possibly not because only a few will be winners. There is a prize for some outfit that gets it through, though.
> LYC flat. ASM up 10%, PM8 up again; VML holding its highs; HAS up; who else is there? NTU?



Spot on DF, I am thinking along the same lines. That's why I am not going to chase behind any stocks that are rocketing up, have been burnt too often.

I may buy a small position for the long term if @barney 's VML stock pulls back. It's very much in the volatile penny stock category for me so I can't trade in and out of it in my spec portfolio at this stage. Will have to think along the lines of putting around the minimum quantity and sitting on it for a long time hoping:
(1) RE's will become hotter than Iron Ore at the moment 
(2) VML will execute it's plans and become something really big 
as Barney is also hoping.

You've covered all the stocks that I am looking at and doing some digging on... Surprisingly I also found that the list is small compared to RE fever period you mentioned when dozens of RE hopefuls were littered throughout the asx. So there may be something worth trading when I have looked at the pros and cons of each stock in the sector...


----------



## barney (17 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> VML stock pulls back.




Yeah good luck if you do end up snapping a few up Aus. 

I actually had another top up order a few days ago and just missed 016 by a whisker ..... I already own half a boot load so I didnt really need any more but I liked the price action so in for a penny etc  It moved straight to 018 so no complaints, but totally agree ... chasing Specs can be very costly


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (17 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I await with bated breath. Actually, that is pointless exercise, as Rare Earths are running. *Again*. Oh how i do remember the 2011 hype. This time, will it be real? Possibly not because only a few will be winners. There is a prize for some outfit that gets it through, though.
> LYC flat. ASM up 10%, PM8 up again; VML holding its highs; HAS up; who else is there? NTU?
> 
> when this all revved up again, saner heads prevailed:
> read the conditionality in the NTU blurb : " _an exploration company with the core focus on the construction and operation of a pilot scale project aimed at assessing the technical and economic feasibility of a fullscale commercial operation at its Browns Range Pilot Plant Project_."





The 2010/2011 Rare Earths hype was China announcing it will restrict supply of rare earths; I recall. No surprise in the hype considering China's relative reserves to the rest of the world.












						Rare earths: global reserves by country 2021 | Statista
					

China's reserves of rare earths amounted to an estimated 44 million metric tons of rare earth oxide equivalent (REO) in 2021, thereby making it the world's leading country based on reserves of rare earths.




					www.statista.com


----------



## finicky (17 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I am looking for small cap RE players with great assets or potential that has not had the share price shot out from a cannon recently



I really hesitate to add this but there is the bitter joke called Arafura resources (ARU) 
I  was in this over a decade ago, got out when it dawned in the primeval swamp of my brain that it wasn't going to happen soon and the process was highly complex and dodgy and a plant costs well over a billion. Resource is also a remote location. Nowadays they've got the dfs complete and tout themselves as shovel ready. Back in my time there was no hint from management that many years would pass before dfs, it was all imminent and hot with 'news flow' somehow. 
The current M.D has been there since year dot (2004) in varying capacities. No wonder they hang around - the cumulative salaries paid by daisy chain cap raisings. I certainly have no intention of revisiting this folly. So don't look is my tip, but if you are going to risk being the next mug to act on the story:


			https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=02278472
		


ARU Decade Quarterly Periods


----------



## aus_trader (17 September 2020)

barney said:


> Yeah good luck if you do end up snapping a few up Aus.
> 
> I actually had another top up order a few days ago and just missed 016 by a whisker ..... I already own half a boot load so I didnt really need any more but I liked the price action so in for a penny etc  It moved straight to 018 so no complaints, but totally agree ... chasing Specs can be very costly



My thinking is along the lines of:

If I can't trade a stock, but there is enough conviction I am happy to put on small positions for the long term. There may be a number of tiny cap stocks on the asx that warrant such speculation and I am happy to spread my risk by buying tiny stakes in a number of them. I don't have a crystal ball as to which ones will be winners but hoping a couple of them make it big enough to make it worthwhile even if the rest continue to decline or become worthless as most penny stocks do in my own experience. 

By the way I miss some of the old ASF smiley faces. You must be missing your favourite the Big Wide Grin Barnz ! I am missing the Eek! and even the simple Smile...


----------



## barney (17 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> By the way I miss some of the old ASF smiley faces. You must be missing your favourite the Big Wide Grin Barnz ! I am missing the Eek! and even the simple Smile...




100% Aus ...... No disrespect to the new breed of Smilies, but they don't have the same personality for some reason lol ...... Might have to invent a couple of my own.  I do like the Old Fella though 

@finicky .... The traditional cost to build a Rare Earth plant is astronomical as you say.   Just one more reason I am happy to pump a few long term dollars into VML ..... They are looking to do initial sorting of suitable feedstock, then send that to the already established refineries to do the final sorting.

Obviously they wont be paid as much per tonne for the product, but their initial setup to be mining/producing is planned to be around $20 million  ... unheard of with R/E companies.

Technically maybe not the right thread, although the VML chart is fairly impressive based on the last 6 months ... Will post the chart to keep the thread in context with breakouts


----------



## aus_trader (28 September 2020)

I have been posting quite a few breakouts recently but those were either charts of interest or were existing stocks in my portfolio which I have disclosed. I was also posting regularly to increase the posts on ASF which Joe appreciates.

Anyway, other than a few stocks that have been bought that were coming up to a breakout which Joe has pointed me to post in *Potential Breakout Alerts! *thread, I haven't actually bought into any of the breakouts until last Friday. The reason is: for me a breakout by itself is not a sufficient reason to buy a stock. There needs to be some fundamental drive that is pushing the stock higher into the breakout. That is what I encountered with the following stock which was bought for the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*, reasons explained in that thread.

MOC:


Disclosure: Just bought on Friday.


----------



## tinhat (28 September 2020)

I had some of me those spices on my chicken tonight. It was yummy. Would do again.


----------



## charlsie (28 September 2020)

after a fair amount of reading over the weekend, i'm wondering if this qualifies as a buy under Skates blue bar system? As it looks like it does to me


----------



## Telamelo (7 October 2020)

Thoughts anyone on *BET* chart/price action etc. as up +8% today.. thanks tela


----------



## aus_trader (7 October 2020)

Just a follow up on a couple of stocks that I have posted in the past on this thread. I like studying these charts as they happen and see what happens to breakouts live rather than from a historical perspective. So just sharing some of what I am looking at.

What's interesting about them is they were posted as a breakouts earlier but they hesitated at the breakout (resistance) level and it looked like price was likely to reverse creating a double top like structure.

However after some time, they have continued their upward momentum and now looks like a clear breakout has taken place.

CCL:



AFG:



RFT:


Another breakout I noticed today since the payment technology & BNPL sector is having another rally across the board which I was watching...

TYR:


Weird  how a Tyro Ad came up above when I looked up Tyro chart 😖 

Breakout looks a bit clear on a line chart below...

TYR (line chart):


----------



## over9k (7 October 2020)

The bnpl sector is about to get really, really, REALLY saturated IMO. Inertia & incumbent advantage I suspect will put apt & z1p head & shoulders above the others as it's a homogenous product and mindshare/branding is about all that matters. 

I just can't see ebay etc al pissing their customers off with 50,000 different payment options when the existing ones already work perfectly. The big one to watch is going to be paypal's BNPL service which they were VERY late to the game with.


----------



## aus_trader (9 October 2020)

Few more that I have come across after market yesterday...

AVZ:



BIN:



CSR:


Disclosure: CSR is held in *Speculative Stock Portfolio*. Also I was following along @Skate's Happy Cat trading strategy that has bought CSR just before the breakout.


----------



## aus_trader (20 October 2020)

OK guys and gals, I have done the rounds with Rare Earth (RE) stock research and finally decided to buy into  Northern Minerals Ltd (*NTU*).

I went through about a dozen RE stocks before making the decision including some that were suggested earlier on this thread by fellow ASF members. All the details are in  *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.


----------



## bk1 (21 October 2020)

Enjoyed reading your opinions of RE stocks, aus_trader.

I have been watching REE and NTU for some time now unable to decide what is the best way to play this commodity. China can and will manipulate prices all the way through the supply chain even if USA looks to advance their own version of acceptable supply. I want to avoid LYC simply for the cost involved in building a processing plant.
Looking for an entry into NTU shortly.


----------



## aus_trader (22 October 2020)

bk1 said:


> Enjoyed reading your opinions of RE stocks, aus_trader.
> 
> I have been watching REE and NTU for some time now unable to decide what is the best way to play this commodity. China can and will manipulate prices all the way through the supply chain even if USA looks to advance their own version of acceptable supply. I want to avoid LYC simply for the cost involved in building a processing plant.
> Looking for an entry into NTU shortly.



Thanks @bk1 

Below is just my opinion so as always DYOR, also remember to not go heavy on speculative investments, I only have a smaller position which won't financially ruin me if things go sour.

So, out of the smaller players (leaving out LYC) in this market:

- I think NTU would probably offer some safety given there is Government backed National interest in the Heavy Rare Earth metals that are rich in the NTU Ore body. They blocked the Chinese involvement in NTU, so it's unlikely to disappear, which unfortunately happens with a lot of mining and exploring hopefuls.

- Given it has a operating pilot plant, there is some proof of concept with NTU, so the company is somewhat de-risked

- NTU is drilling to expand the resource, so could grow into something more significant down the track...


----------



## Telamelo (22 October 2020)

*SVY* copper/gold play shows price/volume momentum picking up nicely over recent times.

6 month bullish breakout on chart as we speak.. so I'm in.

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/svy

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (22 October 2020)

Telamelo said:


> *SVY* copper/gold play shows price/volume momentum picking up nicely over recent times.
> 
> 6 month bullish breakout on chart as we speak.. so I'm in.
> 
> ...



*SVY* now @ 0.745c  +9.56%!


----------



## Joe Blow (22 October 2020)

Another reminder for those posting in this thread:

Please post charts and identify the resistance level that has been broken through by any stock that you nominate as an outstanding breakout. It's not enough that a stock has been bullish or rising in price, it must have broken through an established resistance level on high volume to qualify for this thread.

Those who already post charts and analysis, thank you and please ignore this reminder.

Thanks for your co-operation.


----------



## aus_trader (17 November 2020)

A breakout that has surpassed the last 5 years of trading range. This one looks interesting and is in the same area of Chip manufacturing and Memory Chip development as asx high flyers BRN and WBT...

4DS:


Disclosure: I have a small minimal sized holding on this stock anticipating it may do a runner like WBT (4DS's main competitor on asx in my opinion) and BRN's mega run mid this year !


----------



## aus_trader (18 November 2020)

A stock that is breaking out on good volume. It's the asx stock for playing the Bitcoin boom 2.0 in my opinion, as I have done so with Bitcoin boom 1.0

DCC:

Longer term chart:



Recent Chart:


----------



## aus_trader (20 November 2020)

Breaking out with a little bit of volume...

SSM:


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2020)

Just getting into second leg.
Just the business and have bought in this morning.


----------



## Country Lad (3 December 2020)

Market likes REX plan to operate between capital cities.  Breakouts in P&F, CBL and Darvas which is what I look for.




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 December 2020)

So many are probably aware of the current cannabis boom by now.
CGB (Can Global LTD) have just finished a share placement and raised $3.75 million at 0.005
The volume and price is picking up now this raise has finished.
A very speccie priced stock in a booming sector.
Creso can't run forever, and when the music stops, ouch.
Invariably, CGB is ripe for the picking and stands a high probability of being a buy up target in my opinion.

Edit, I turn my back on it and it's taking off as I write.
Do your own research if you have time...
Intraday chart



3 month chart showing today's bar forming.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 December 2020)

Doubled my holding in CGB nearly 10 minutes ago.
Intraday chart


----------



## aus_trader (14 December 2020)

Just noticed:

LIT:


----------



## pythagoras (21 December 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Just noticed:
> 
> LIT:
> View attachment 116318




I have an active interest (3rd investment i made) in this business. I believe they will do good works in the space.


----------



## aus_trader (18 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Just noticed:
> 
> LIT:
> View attachment 116318



Well... LIT has continued up nicely proving to be a nice breakout.

Another one breaking out with peak volume is NTU:


Disclosure: Hold in Spec portfolio.


----------



## aus_trader (27 January 2021)

Despite the down market today, a stock I was monitoring (brought to my attention by Mickymouse in the potential breakouts thread) has done this:

KLL:


----------



## aus_trader (5 February 2021)

Just breaking out...



Disclosure: Held in the Speculative Stock Portfolio


----------



## tech/a (5 February 2021)

Country Lad said:


> Market likes REX plan to operate between capital cities.  Breakouts in P&F, CBL and Darvas which is what I look for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 115746
> ...



 Hardly look at this thread although I instigated it.

That was A great call CL Nice timing!
Ill have to visit more often.


----------



## aus_trader (10 February 2021)

Breaking out now...


----------



## aus_trader (12 February 2021)

Uranium Stock breaking to the upside:


Disclosure: I have a small holding as disclosed in the potential breakouts thread.


----------



## aus_trader (15 February 2021)

Shot up with the announcement of purchase of iCandy Digital transaction from iCandy Interactive Ltd (asx: ICI) today...


----------



## aus_trader (16 February 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Shot up with the announcement of purchase of iCandy Digital transaction from iCandy Interactive Ltd (asx: ICI) today...
> View attachment 120114



Unbelievable !



I didn't expect the breakout to continue like that, wow !


----------



## aus_trader (17 February 2021)

A stock that was purchased on breakout...


Disclosure: Just bought for Speculative Stock Portfolio, along with OPY which is another Fintech payment firm.


----------



## Country Lad (19 February 2021)

MXO see post


----------



## brerwallabi (26 February 2021)

It takes hours maybe days to find the little stocks that might break out. It’s not just charts usually they show the breakout when you missed it, it’s finding the drivers that will make the break out before.
I find I can only research deeply one or two stocks a day and then the conclusion is not positive.
Right now I don’t now why I am still doing when the majority of what I hold in blue chips is doing so well.


----------



## aus_trader (26 February 2021)

This breakout has held up well in a big down day in the markets...


----------



## finicky (19 March 2021)

Chalice Mining (CHN)
Could be a false, needs confirmation, volume not high, has a current tailwind from booming palladium prices - 3 consecutive days of big jumps in Pd, palladium being the main Gonneville deposit metal (in the Julimar complex) so far. Might also be anticipation of assay results from the multi-rig drilling campaign. The big one will be geo-chem and other onground data from non drilling investigations of the continuation of the Julimar complex into State Forest. The access recently approved, so little idea of how advanced that would be, maybe entities just getting set for the whole picture. Anyway, reading too much into a single day break above resistance. 

Daily - note also breakout from downtrend in the RSI momentum indicator. Arguably, a break came two days ago from a triangle?


----------



## aus_trader (7 April 2021)

Large range for over a year (since April last year), is broken to the upside...


----------



## Country Lad (9 April 2021)

5GG again


----------



## Country Lad (9 April 2021)

ALL.
 I noticed @peter2 spotted this as well


----------



## aus_trader (19 April 2021)

These stocks are about to...


----------



## aus_trader (20 April 2021)

Broke out hard today...


----------



## Country Lad (26 April 2021)

A4N broke Friday and going on with it today


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## aus_trader (9 June 2021)

RF1 Broke out today...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2021)

cheeky double bottom (almost)


----------



## aus_trader (9 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> cheeky double bottom (almost)



That was the human version, here's Alien version... Tripple bottom


----------



## aus_trader (28 June 2021)

Few just noticed...


----------



## aus_trader (29 June 2021)

Possibly heading higher...


----------



## over9k (29 June 2021)

Not an AU based stock but docusign, the single biggest thorn in my side I've yet had, has finally done something of note lately:


----------



## Beaches (29 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Possibly heading higher...
> View attachment 126745




ABP goes Ex Div (8.5c) today and EOFY is tomorrow, so a good chance of a pullback today and possibly over the next week or so if you are looking for an entry.


----------



## aus_trader (29 June 2021)

Beaches said:


> ABP goes Ex Div (8.5c) today and EOFY is tomorrow, so a good chance of a pullback today and possibly over the next week or so if you are looking for an entry.



Well spotted.

Fell back towards $3 today gapping down. Ex-Div, that explains it...


----------



## over9k (30 June 2021)

EOFY tomorrow too


----------



## aus_trader (30 June 2021)

over9k said:


> EOFY tomorrow too



Yeah, that's another reason for sell down and who knows it might get bought up again in July...


----------



## over9k (30 June 2021)

I have a few triggers cocked for tomorrow morning.


----------



## aus_trader (30 June 2021)

I am monitoring the markets also and opportunities may present themselves. Precious metals are taking a beating at the moment along with the mining companies with exposure to Gold etc. But the worm will turn in the future and we'll be picking up some of these beaten down bargains in due course...


----------



## over9k (30 June 2021)

That's because the "transitory" inflation has been transitioned: 




Metals are not going to keep running. You'd have been better off in the banks during the inflation-fears period anyways.


----------



## aus_trader (30 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Few just noticed...
> 
> View attachment 126730
> 
> ...



Breakout confirmed today...


----------



## aus_trader (2 July 2021)

Livehire Ltd (LVH):


----------



## aus_trader (16 July 2021)

Looking at some of the recent breakouts posted, GLN has done quite well since we first noticed it in the high 80c's as it was breaking out.

Another one breaking out just now is Iron Ore and multi commodity junior Strike Resources Limited:


----------



## aus_trader (30 July 2021)

Another Iron Ore stock breaking out - CIA:


----------



## aus_trader (6 August 2021)

First of all, I've posted several Iron Ore stocks that were breaking out and all have fallen hard due to the price of Iron Ore dropping. Now it's in the news but couldn't be predicted at the time of posting...




I think one of the tricks with breakout trading is to cut losers fairly quickly if they don't continue higher.

Anyway, noticed a non-Iron Ore stock breaking out today.

QPM:


----------



## aus_trader (9 August 2021)

Just noticed, FZO:


----------



## aus_trader (10 August 2021)

Breaking out in the short term, so could be a bottom fishing setup. Will need to triple-bag from here to break the all-time-high for SOR:


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2021)

CAD breaking out. 
Unsure why. 
Perhaps a bit leaky from current drilling program?
Or posturing for potential outcome of drilling.
Dunno. Held.


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2021)

Atomos Ltd (AMS) has gapped up and breaking to the upside...


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Atomos Ltd (AMS) has gapped up and breaking to the upside...
> 
> View attachment 129178




Gee, that's had a good year. Break up in July was good too. Seems to be on a series of breakup, consolidate, break.


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Gee, that's had a good year. Break up in July was good too. Seems to be on a series of breakup, consolidate, break.



This is one of the few that's going higher since yesterday's sell off across the board. Even BHP had a thumping today...


----------



## aus_trader (19 August 2021)

Telix Pharmaceuticals Ltd (TLX) is breaking to the upside...


----------



## aus_trader (22 August 2021)

Looking through stocks over the weekend, didn't see a lot of strength at the end of the week except the odd jump on Financial Year results reporting.

Did notice a couple of wine stocks that are languishing around the breakout high's...

Australian Vintage Limited (AVG):


Treasury Wine Estates Ltd (TWE):


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2021)




----------



## aus_trader (24 August 2021)

Another bottom feeder setups, Genetic Signatures Ltd (GSS):


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2021)

Rare Earth (RE) stocks have had a strong day at the market. American Rare Earths Ltd (ARR) broke out well into the upside...




I sometimes prefer to buy at the breakout or just before leading up to the breakout, so I'll post another RE stock that fits the bill in the Potential Breakout Alerts! thread.

For those of us who feel a bit frugal or outright stingy...  

Sometimes we find breakout to new high's in the recent price history or to all-time-high's not too appealing with thoughts like price has run too high, stock is too expensive now or I won't pay for sky high prices. I've found a bottom fishing setup pulling a flounder that was hiding right under the sand: Nuix Ltd (NXL)...


----------



## Tropico (26 August 2021)

I suppose NVX could be considered a breakout. Looking positive for today's open, (+1.61%@9:17). Not a Rare Earths, but following the same type of price movement and is an integrated developer and supplier of materials, equipment and services for the global lithium - ion battery industry with operations in the USA and Canada. The Group also owns a natural graphite deposit in Queensland, Australia.
https://invst.ly/vv3ht


----------



## aus_trader (27 August 2021)

Washington H. Soul Pattinson and Co. Ltd (SOL) broke out...


----------



## aus_trader (29 August 2021)

Few breakouts observed while going through to find stocks of interest over the weekend...

Sparc Technologies Ltd (SPN):




Smartgroup Corporation Ltd (SIQ):




Shine Justice Ltd (SHJ):




Disclosure: SHJ is currently held in the Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

Not sure if this is potential or breakout time. Volume looks good. But, it's a sea of green out there today, so maybe nothing to see...


----------



## Greynomad99 (30 August 2021)

Somebody on this thread mentioned NVC as a breakout. Did my own analysis and agreed making 17% today. Many thanks whoever it was - I'll need to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Somebody on this thread mentioned NVC as a breakout. Did my own analysis and agreed making 17% today. Many thanks whoever it was - I'll need to keep an eye on this thread.




What's NVC?


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

kennas said:


> View attachment 129324





Just following up on AZS. Had two good days up to 40c and then profit taking came in. Support at 30c respected.  Would have been a nice in and out.


----------



## Greynomad99 (30 August 2021)

kennas said:


> What's NVC?



Seniors moment - NVX!!!


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

This one has a record of doing a 2 to 4 day run then retreats.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Seniors moment - NVX!!!




13 Jul and 10 Aug were good too.


----------



## aus_trader (30 August 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Somebody on this thread mentioned NVC as a breakout. Did my own analysis and agreed making 17% today. Many thanks whoever it was - I'll need to keep an eye on this thread.



I think it was NVX as I remember...


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I think it was NVX as I remember...



The seniors are out in force today...
How are all these breakouts going Aus? 
Any follow ups?


----------



## aus_trader (30 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> The seniors are out in force today...
> How are all these breakouts going Aus?
> Any follow ups?



I am a bit slow @frugal.rock'star 👨‍🎤

Maybe having a few senior grey hairs on myself as well.

I don't get a lot of opportunity to post during the day other than reading a few of the comments from fellow posters. But I will go through the charts and post anything that looks interesting in the evening/night...


----------



## aus_trader (30 August 2021)

Well it was a day for the holders of mining and exploration stocks, should be a sea of green for portfolios with a lot of resource exposure today. It was across the board from the smallest explorers to the likes of BHP, S32, RIO's. So I will post a couple of other stocks that I came across...

OFX Group Ltd (OFX) gapped up today and closed breaking to the upside:




Ava Risk Group Ltd (AVA) broke out on huge volume after results announcement, but then pulled back to close below BO:


----------



## Greynomad99 (31 August 2021)

AFG needs to get over $3.15 and if it can there are potential targets of $3.75 and $3.95 based on that break above resistance backed up by a break from a pennant pattern (blue dashed lines show boundary). Elliott Wave is unclear to me but probably rising into a Wave 5 - which also supports price making some new highs. A bit volatile at times but seems to trend well once it gets going. One to watch?


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2021)

Few stocks we've been tracking in our watchlists or I hold (disclosed) have broken to the upside...

South32 Ltd (S32):




Shine Justice Ltd (SHJ) finally cleared the resistance ceiling:



Disclosure: SHJ is currently held in the Speculative Stock Portfolio.

Although not going into high's, for a bit of bottom fish hunting, I'll also post a stock that @barney pointed out to us intra-day in RLT thread (RLT - Renergen Limited) that has gapped up. William (Bill) O'Neil fans may see a cup & handle pattern as well...




Also Ava Risk Group Ltd (AVA) which we looked at yesterday has broken to the upside from the wedge.


----------



## qldfrog (1 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Just following up on AZS. Had two good days up to 40c and then profit taking came in. Support at 30c respected.  Would have been a nice in and out.
> 
> View attachment 129610



Systems took it...and did not leave early enough.. the not so nice side of  systematic trading but did well on rnu and so many these last weeks...
They just sometimes leave too early/late


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2021)

kennas said:


> This one has a record of doing a 2 to 4 day run then retreats.
> 
> View attachment 129612




KTA looks like it's going to repeat it's history although this time it was in a downward trend for 12 months before breaking up and around 6c should be good support. Yesterday's bar not very sexy, so not sure if that long term downward dog has been broken.


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Systems took it...and did not leave early enough.. the not so nice side of  systematic trading but did well on rnu and so many these last weeks...
> They just sometimes leave too early/late




System indicates a buy and then it's judgement to exit? Or, does it just flag price and volume rises?


----------



## qldfrog (1 September 2021)

kennas said:


> System indicates a buy and then it's judgement to exit? Or, does it just flag price and volume rises?



Full systematic entry and exit, no manual decision at all in the systems i use
Issue is it captures BO as well as just std trending so one size fits all not always,actually never the best..just statistically better for the mix.
A person like @peter2  or @tech/a would make a killing but for me, own decision making would be a worse disaster


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2021)

The Buy was on the High volume bar 3 days ago 
The next bar was a blow off top and Id expect today to be down 
at worst and An inside day at best. A Buy if you had it at .06 would have been
ideal. As for exit a stop at break even now and see how it pans. 
Late entries mean more stress and often shorter holds. (time wise). but if you 
catch a runaway train its worth it.


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2021)

There was a lot of action in the resource space today, in all types of commodities as can be seen below. So I'll post several stocks that broke out from near term price range/consolidation and that of a purchased stock that was breaking out into high's.

Rare Earth stock Northern Minerals Ltd (NTU):




Graphite stock Blackearth Minerals NL (BEM):




Li stock Lepidico Ltd (LPD):





Tin mining stock Metals X Limited (MLX):



Disclosure: MLX purchased as it was breaking out, more details in Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## aus_trader (2 September 2021)

Could be old news to some of you, but lately I've noticed airline and travel related stocks seem to be coming out of the doom and gloom: QAN, FLT, WEB etc.  Maybe the vaccine rollout is putting the possibility of holidays and travel back on the agenda. Stocks in this space are making intermediate high's and breaking to the upside, here's another example:

Helloworld Travel Ltd (HLO) with accompanying volume:




SYD however is sandwiched in a takeover price range, but thankfully board has asked shareholders to reject the offer, so it may not disappear from the asx unlike Coca Cola company (CCL) that recently got snatched up and no longer listed.

Also property stock Aventus Group (AVN) broke out:


----------



## divs4ever (3 September 2021)

given Ita Buttrose , and the head of WES  are talking lock-downs up to December ( i assume the end of it )

 i am chalking in  'trashed to Xmas ' ( up therefore probably New Year's Day )

 it was '14 days to flatten the curve '  , now i am more likely to listen to hints from Ita and WES directors than habitual liars

 travel stocks .. looks like hopium to me

 ( i am still looking for a graceful exit from AIZ )

 good luck it you are trading these stocks

 PS i got taken-over  in CCL ,  grabbed the opportunity to offload the SYD ( the MQG divestment gave them to me , THANKS MQG  ) @ $8 i only wanted $6.40  )  and used the CCL cash to buy into YFZ which also looks like it will be taken-over .. netting me a roughly 90% profit


----------



## qldfrog (3 September 2021)

divs4ever said:


> given Ita Buttrose , and the head of WES  are talking lock-downs up to December ( i assume the end of it )
> 
> i am chalking in  'trashed to Xmas ' ( up therefore probably New Year's Day )
> 
> ...



Well done..can you become my FA? No such lucky strike for me


----------



## Sean K (3 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Could be old news to some of you, but lately I've noticed airline and travel related stocks seem to be coming out of the doom and gloom: QAN, FLT, WEB etc.  Maybe the vaccine rollout is putting the possibility of holidays and travel back on the agenda. Stocks in this space are making intermediate high's and breaking to the upside, here's another example:
> 
> Helloworld Travel Ltd (HLO) with accompanying volume:
> 
> View attachment 129781




I like FLT as a long term pick. $14 established as a medium term floor and had a nice recent jump breaking downward trend since $20 in Mar. Will one day get back to it's highs you'd think.

Not sure about QAN. GG says the unions are lousy.


----------



## Sean K (3 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Just following up on AZS. Had two good days up to 40c and then profit taking came in. Support at 30c respected.  Would have been a nice in and out.
> 
> View attachment 129610




Further follow up - AZS formed a nice little pennant and has broken up.


----------



## tech/a (3 September 2021)

tech/a said:


> The Buy was on the High volume bar 3 days ago
> The next bar was a blow off top and Id expect today to be down
> at worst and An inside day at best. A Buy if you had it at .06 would have been
> ideal. As for exit a stop at break even now and see how it pans.
> ...



Just had another quick look at this.
Its looking good right here with a low that may act as support
Volume is decreasing in the tight consolidation.
The low is an obvious stop.
A blast through the high would be strongly positive.
A failure of any test of the low -- negative.

*Some nice Charts Kennas!*


----------



## aus_trader (3 September 2021)

kennas said:


> I like FLT as a long term pick. $14 established as a medium term floor and had a nice recent jump breaking downward trend since $20 in Mar. Will one day get back to it's highs you'd think.
> 
> Not sure about QAN. GG says the unions are lousy.
> 
> View attachment 129791




Agree, I am still cautious about QAN because of the unions can have their hands around the neck of companies. I remember they managed to ground the entire Qantas fleet when they cracked Alan Joyce's shell by putting constant pressure on the running of the business, that was in an environment without Covid.

Not as bad in NZ, although small industry bodies might pose a small resistance. I hold Air New Zealand Limited (AIZ) in Medium/Longer _Term_ _Stock_ _Portfolio_


----------



## divs4ever (3 September 2021)

one of the reasons i used to read the ILU and BHP reports so closely 

 some companies have a very solid handle on what is happening  in the future ( mid-term/long-term  ) and let's face it they really do need to be able to see over the horizon  ( or in Kerry Packer's case  , make events happen )

 now of course some companies have very little chance of getting such forecasting  correct , say insurance companies  , but that is the business they are in  ( not a bad thing if you adapt your investing activities to suit )

 mind you , you will have to watch closely to see if the WEF get the Great Reset , they desire ( it MIGHT go very pear-shaped ) they have created  the problem , but will the masses tolerate the solution  ??


----------



## divs4ever (3 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Agree, I am still cautious about QAN because of the unions can have their hands around the neck of companies. I remember they managed to ground the entire Qantas fleet when they cracked Alan Joyce's shell by putting constant pressure on the running of the business, that was in an environment without Covid.
> 
> Not as bad in NZ, although small industry bodies might pose a small resistance. I hold Air New Zealand Limited (AIZ) in Medium/Longer _Term_ _Stock_ _Portfolio_




 remember AIZ is majority owned by the NZ government  , which wasn't a bad thing until the last election over there  

 ( am calmly looking for the exit on AIZ .. partly on the plane durability problems that were occurring  before the virus clown-show )


----------



## aus_trader (6 September 2021)

Few breakouts as of Friday's close on the Aussie market...

CTT:




Normally gaps get filled in, but FZO hasn't looked back since gaping up on huge volume:




GOZ:




Note: Tread carefully if trading this stock as it's approaching All-Time-High (ATH) resistance. Not sure if it'll act as a ceiling or if the stock has sufficient momentum to break through...

GOZ weekly, all data:




Now to a stock that I came across that has gapped up on volume, probably more in the bottom fishing category than outstanding category, but I'll post for those interested.

WHK:


----------



## KevinBB (6 September 2021)

Hello everyone.

Just wondering ... those of you who use breakout systems, when doing your analysis, do you adjust pre ex-div date prices for dividends paid by these companies? If not, how do you handle oversized dividend payments in the breakout analysis, such as when the banks were paying 5%+, or the current high dividends for some mining companies?

Thanks,

KH


----------



## Greynomad99 (6 September 2021)

KevinBB said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just wondering ... those of you who use breakout systems, when doing your analysis, do you adjust pre ex-div date prices for dividends paid by these companies? If not, how do you handle oversized dividend payments in the breakout analysis, such as when the banks were paying 5%+, or the current high dividends for some mining companies?
> 
> ...



For me, I don't adjust prices as the dividend will be factored into the share price and the resulting pattern and while the price might drop a little when the stock goes ex-dividend it doesn't change the price of the calculated target. It's the shape of the pattern and volume, not just a break above a resistance level that determines whether price will spike to a target. Like all tradeable patterns, a resistance break needs to have certain characteristics - like a typical cup and handle pattern for example (which is just a resistance break by another name).


----------



## divs4ever (6 September 2021)

i do , especially if buying ex-div. , but my path is usually the contrarian one 

 i work on a theory that some will over-pay chasing that div. ( doesn't always happen  , but it can happen , especially when the buyer believes  the company will continue to grow strongly )


----------



## KevinBB (6 September 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> For me, I don't adjust prices






divs4ever said:


> i do , especially if buying ex-div.




Ok, thanks for the two differing views.

When doing manual (spreadsheet) price analysis in the past I've always tried to adjust for dividends. It is possible, but time consuming.

I ask because sometimes the source of ex-div dates can be unreliable. I'll look for a reliable source.

KH


----------



## divs4ever (6 September 2021)

during last year  even div. payment ( how much cash goes into your bank account ) was unreliable , 

 that MIGHT happen again , now a recent precedent is set


----------



## KevinBB (6 September 2021)

Sorry, didn't mean to take over the thread, but briefly, what I am looking at is a price based breakout, but a little longer term than most that I've seen so far in this forum. So, being purely price based, any largish dividend will affect the breakout trigger (just look at FMG today).

Cash going into the bank account is a bonus, but should, in theory, make up for the capital loss on the ex-div date (I mark-to-market each day).

Thanks again for the feedback.
KH


----------



## Greynomad99 (6 September 2021)

KevinBB said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to take over the thread, but briefly, what I am looking at is a price based breakout, but a little longer term than most that I've seen so far in this forum. So, being purely price based, any largish dividend will affect the breakout trigger (just look at FMG today).
> 
> Cash going into the bank account is a bonus, but should, in theory, make up for the capital loss on the ex-div date (I mark-to-market each day).
> 
> ...



Not quite sure what you mean. Looking at FMG there is no breakout or potential breakout I can see anywhere near current price action.


----------



## Greynomad99 (6 September 2021)

Just looking at todays stock movements and VUL has shown a potential break if it can close above today's high. Potential target of $16.30 is only about a 12% gain on today's close so the risk reward equation is a bit tight - but it has my attention.


----------



## Greynomad99 (6 September 2021)

Gold is another interesting potential breakout. It could signal a bit of a revival in interest in the gold miners like NCN, EVN and NST - all of which I hold and all of which jumped today.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 September 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Gold is another interesting *potential breakout*.




Just wanted to jump in here and let everyone (especially those who are new) know that there is a separate thread for potential breakouts titled Potential Breakout Alerts! and for those interested in the short side there is Outstanding BreakDOWN Alerts! and the rarely used Potential Breakdown Alerts.

So there's a breakout and breakdown thread for every occasion. Please feel free to post in one of those threads if it is more appropriate.


----------



## Greynomad99 (6 September 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Just wanted to jump in here and let everyone (especially those who are new) know that there is a separate thread for potential breakouts titled Potential Breakout Alerts! and for those interested in the short side there is Outstanding BreakDOWN Alerts! and the rarely used Potential Breakdown Alerts.
> 
> So there's a breakout and breakdown thread for every occasion. Please feel free to post in one of those threads if it is more appropriate.



OK - BreakDOWN - didn't see that and wondered why there were 2 breakout threads. Comes from only trading long I guess - you forget about the other side of the equation. Can my posts in the short thread be moved to the other thread please?


----------



## Greynomad99 (6 September 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean. Looking at FMG there is no breakout or potential breakout I can see anywhere near current price action.



Yes - now that I see you were looking at a break down (not up) there is a resistance break on FMG. I'll watch it to see if price goes a bit lower to $18.00 where I would normally see the target of the break being (if I was ignoring the impact of the stock going ex-dividend). Yes in these circumstances where a dividend drops the price materially I'd say it probably does impact on the viability of the resistance break. But as I don't trade short it isn't something I've ever had to worry about before.


----------



## aus_trader (7 September 2021)

Mostly a down market in most sectors, but there was a late rally before close.

Interesting to see a long and short fund breaking out...

LSF:




FFX:



Disc: Hold 1/2 of position, having sold 1/2 for a profit in Speculative Stock Portfolio.

A bottom feeder in BNPL space, that's bobbing it's head up...

IOU:


----------



## DrBourse (7 September 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Yes - now that I see you were looking at a break down (not up) there is a resistance break on FMG. I'll watch it to see if price goes a bit lower to $18.00 where I would normally see the target of the break being (if I was ignoring the impact of the stock going ex-dividend). Yes in these circumstances where a dividend drops the price materially I'd say it probably does impact on the viability of the resistance break. But as I don't trade short it isn't something I've ever had to worry about before.



Hi Grey, agree with the $18.00, that line (or a bit lower), is very interesting as FMG's IV is abt $23 atm - for me, Candles & a ST CCI indicator will call the tune at that level.
Would love to get back in ASAP, I feel that the "Double Top & the $12 call" is a bit "out of the ball park."

As mentioned in my previous posts, was never going to get involved like this again, so this is an experiment.
CYA


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised to see this bump $20 today or very close to it, and then back to $22 within a week or 2...
Just my take and I don't hold.
If I had a spare position I would be in today on open.


----------



## divs4ever (7 September 2021)

i don't expect $12 ( for FMG ) , unless under extraordinary circumstances 

 and $17 is ambitious but i can afford , to wait  the next results are roughly five months away 

 but Commsec is already whining about high call volumes and the ASX isn't even open  , could be an eventful day


----------



## aus_trader (7 September 2021)

divs4ever said:


> i don't expect $12 ( for FMG ) , unless under extraordinary circumstances
> 
> and $17 is ambitious but i can afford , to wait  the next results are roughly five months away
> 
> but Commsec is already whining about high call volumes and the ASX isn't even open  , could be an eventful day



Well we can't take any clues from the US markets overnight as it was closed over there for labour day...  

But Asian markets are giving a positive vibe, Japanese market rallied strongly to finish their session...


----------



## Greynomad99 (7 September 2021)

DrBourse said:


> Hi Grey, agree with the $18.00, that line (or a bit lower), is very interesting as FMG's IV is abt $23 atm - for me, Candles & a ST CCI indicator will call the tune at that level.
> Would love to get back in ASAP, I feel that the "Double Top & the $12 call" is a bit "out of the ball park."
> 
> As mentioned in my previous posts, was never going to get involved like this again, so this is an experiment.
> CYA



And where did FMG fall to today?? A friend of mine was banging on the other day about the great FMG dividends coming his way but if the price drops (as it has) his capital loss has wiped out those gains. His response is that 'it will recover' and it very well might but it is a good example of why chasing dividends just before ex-day is generally a really bad idea.


----------



## Greynomad99 (7 September 2021)

Last one for today. BXB has made and broken up out of a falling flag pattern that has a target of $30.10. There is also an interim target of $27.90. I'll be watching this one carefully.


----------



## divs4ever (7 September 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> And where did FMG fall to today?? A friend of mine was banging on the other day about the great FMG dividends coming his way but if the price drops (as it has) his capital loss has wiped out those gains. His response is that 'it will recover' and it very well might but it is a good example of why chasing dividends just before ex-day is generally a really bad idea.



 FMG touched  $17.72 during the day before finishing @ $17.99

 i bought FMG @ $19.90 20th August ( before the div. was announced ) as mentioned before thinking 2 by $1 divs ( plus franking )

 i suppose i am just a little bit greedy  going for more around $17.70  while waiting for the eventual market meltdown 

 but of course unlike your friend i was chasing divs  , and while the company looks to have a solid future  divs mean more to me than capital loss/gain 

 cheers


----------



## aus_trader (8 September 2021)

Well those of you who know me, I am always fond of _sustainable_ dividends.

Really got busy with some portfolio update work in the speculative portfolio, so I'll just mention a couple of stocks with breakouts including a stock that was purchased.

QPM:




HT8:



_Disclosure:_ Just purchased for Speculative Stock Portfolio.

BTW, one of the stocks mentioned yesterday IOU has gone into a Trading Halt. I couldn't predict that, unless I had some insider info. 
But it's not a capital raise and looks interesting...


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2021)

IOU came out of the trading halt this morning with a gap up in price when the announcement was made...


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2021)

I've been watching this for some time and yesterday was very unusual. Move based on no ann. This has been very unloved and in the dog house for ages, even though they have a decent project. The boogeyman has been Mongolia. I don't think there's too many who would have been accumulating up till the last few trading days so I doubt there will be a lot of profit taking, as there isn't any real profit to take. Anywho, chart wise, yesterday was a break. For how long, who knows. I have no faith in this puppy. Everybody hates poor Mongolia.


----------



## Greynomad99 (16 September 2021)

kennas said:


> I've been watching this for some time and yesterday was very unusual. Move based on no ann. This has been very unloved and in the dog house for ages, even though they have a decent project. The boogeyman has been Mongolia. I don't think there's too many who would have been accumulating up till the last few trading days so I doubt there will be a lot of profit taking, as there isn't any real profit to take. Anywho, chart wise, yesterday was a break. For how long, who knows. I have no faith in this puppy. Everybody hates poor Mongolia.
> 
> View attachment 130331



While it is nice to pick up a 24% gain and while clearly a dog of a stock, 2 sayings come to mind - "Sleep with dogs and you get fleas" and "Every dog has its day". For a relatively illiquid penny dreadful with geo-political risk you would need extra large fitting underwear to take on such a high risk - but of course there is another saying "Fortune favours the bold". I'm not bold enough for XAM, but clearly some out there are.


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> While it is nice to pick up a 24% gain and while clearly a dog of a stock, 2 sayings come to mind - "Sleep with dogs and you get fleas" and "Every dog has its day". For a relatively illiquid penny dreadful with geo-political risk you would need extra large fitting underwear to take on such a high risk - but of course there is another saying "Fortune favours the bold". I'm not bold enough for XAM, but clearly some out there are.




I've been in and out of this a few times. My finger is twitching on the sell button already.


----------



## aus_trader (19 September 2021)

Although the overall market has been somewhat subdued, some stocks and certain sectors (eg. Uranium stocks) are performing well. A couple I came across over the weekend:

TLX:



While reviewing Speculative Stock Portfolio stocks, I noticed MLX has continued to break higher with decent volume, since buying the breakout recently.


----------



## aus_trader (23 September 2021)

While there was some nervousness from Evergrandaddy headlines, I stopped looking at breakout type of setups.

Now that it's patched up for the time being, it shall not require high priority of my time.

So breakout setup was seen in BNL:




For those who are not interested in new high type of classic breakouts, found a bottom fishing setup in NUC:


----------



## aus_trader (25 September 2021)

BNL broke out so hard it got a speeding ticket from ASX:


----------



## Greynomad99 (28 September 2021)

SXY has given me both good and bad trades over the years and it is a stock I see as a bit tricky to trade. That said it has made a break above resistance today with a potential $4.38 target.


----------



## aus_trader (7 October 2021)

Not in the generally bullish environment at the moment so I am very cautious as to what sectors and which specific stocks I look for when it comes to breakouts.

Some bullish themes still exist within sub-sectors of the market. We've had the Uranium rally very recently but it took off so abruptly I didn't get a chance to make a dime from any breakout stocks. So I was looking at similar themes. Oil and Gas stocks have been gathering pace as well but I missed the straight up rallies of the majors such as WPL, OSH and one of my good old favourites that's been in the speculative portfolio BPT 

So I looked further down the ladder to find smaller Oil and Gas explorers/producers to find something that is in it's infancy of breaking out i.e. still under the radar. Found the profitable little company Byron Energy Ltd (BYE) trading at single digit P/E's. Decided to take a short term trade to see if it's price action catches up to resemble those big stock charts just mentioned. As it's of a short term nature I won't bother journaling it in my portfolio thread.




With a bit of effort using googly eyes, it's also possible to see a nice rounded bottom and a cup and handle pattern leading up to the breakout as well.

How will I manage the above trade ?

I shall follow the price action with a trailing stop. Therefore exit at a profit if the breakout advances higher and higher following it up with the trailing stop or cut the loss if it breaks below the trailing stop.


----------



## Greynomad99 (7 October 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Not in the generally bullish environment at the moment so I am very cautious as to what sectors and which specific stocks I look for when it comes to breakouts.
> 
> Some bullish themes still exist within sub-sectors of the market. We've had the Uranium rally very recently but it took off so abruptly I didn't get a chance to make a dime from any breakout stocks. So I was looking at similar themes. Oil and Gas stocks have been gathering pace as well but I missed the straight up rallies of the majors such as WPL, OSH and one of my good old favourites that's been in the speculative portfolio BPT
> 
> ...



I don't have any problem with your logic and hope BYE works for you, but I've always shyed away from those low value stocks that can be illiquid. As soon as I see that 'blocky' daily chart pattern - I move on. There are resistance levels all over the shop with BYE but the one I'd be watching is exactly where price has peaked  - $0.155. I can also see what you mean about the C&H pattern but for me it doesn't quite fit the profile I'd be looking for. The small pattern I can see has a target of $0.16 - which is pretty much where price is.
That said, the stock is coming off a significant low - possibly a Wave 2 now rising into Wave 3 in Elliott Wave terms, but a wave count with BYE also needs a fair helping of wishful thinking. Price has recently made an uptrend , broken above a weekly downtrend and making higher weekly troughs and peaks - all of which are buy signals.
One the negative side, resistance at $0.155 may turn price down but overall I'd say the odds fasvour price continuing its upward progress.
Good luck with it.
PS: In your opening line I think you meant 'bearish' not 'bullish' environment.


----------



## Greynomad99 (7 October 2021)

Re BPT I've been holding that for some of its run up and almost sold it a couple of days ago when that climb started to show the wobbles. Still watching this very closely with a conditional sell order live. Estimated opening prices for today are in the green so maybe it will make a new high. That said I had a target of $1.44 and as it has been achieved (and proved to be the resistance that has caused price to hesitate) any move lower would be a big sell signal. Hopefully price is just consolidating before another push higher. A work in progress.
PS: Pattern BPT has made is like that C&H pattern but in reverse (handle on the left not the right). Unfortunately, that doesn't work the same way as the normal format but any break above a strong level of resistance means price is probably heading up to the next level $1.56 and then the next level is $1.80 (but all too far away to be more than that famous trader's wishfull thinking!


----------



## aus_trader (7 October 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> I don't have any problem with your logic and hope BYE works for you, but I've always shyed away from those low value stocks that can be illiquid. As soon as I see that 'blocky' daily chart pattern - I move on. There are resistance levels all over the shop with BYE but the one I'd be watching is exactly where price has peaked  - $0.155. I can also see what you mean about the C&H pattern but for me it doesn't quite fit the profile I'd be looking for. The small pattern I can see has a target of $0.16 - which is pretty much where price is.
> That said, the stock is coming off a significant low - possibly a Wave 2 now rising into Wave 3 in Elliott Wave terms, but a wave count with BYE also needs a fair helping of wishful thinking. Price has recently made an uptrend , broken above a weekly downtrend and making higher weekly troughs and peaks - all of which are buy signals.
> One the negative side, resistance at $0.155 may turn price down but overall I'd say the odds fasvour price continuing its upward progress.
> Good luck with it.
> ...



Yes, good analysis @Greynomad99 , as I said I would have preferred one of the more liquid blue chip Oil/Gas stocks to trade. But they've just run up too far, too fast for my liking. Will be watching them for a retracement.


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 October 2021)

GEM worth taking a gander at, wanted to post a link but the narration in the link is substandard


----------



## aus_trader (25 October 2021)

I have been very quiet lately on this thread, not because there isn't good looking breakouts, but the current macro (China worries) environment is something to keep in mind when putting risk on... even for breakout trading.

But certain themes are playing out that may be somewhat less affected by these macro themes and I may post out the odd breakout every now and then...

That's until we have a clear picture that Real Estate developers are building like crazy again and the middle kingdom citizens are snapping them up like hot cakes again... Then I'll be posting breakouts like crazy again as well... 😁

Silver stocks are showing signs of strength, here's one asx junior:

ARD:



Rare Earth stocks are having another go, after having some China slowdown worries I suppose...

NTU:



Came across NTU a bit late I suppose, just saw the gap up today. So below is another couple of RE stocks just breaking out...

IXR:



ARR:


----------



## aus_trader (27 October 2021)

Lackluster market at the moment with a few nasty surprises lurking around. For example I used to have some shares of CDA, but would have been very unpleasant to see the share price today...



Thankfully we are in the good books on this occasion, and our last breakout trade BYE is the best performer on the All Ords...




BYE:



Some other Oil peers are also showing strength and about to break out...

COE:


----------



## aus_trader (4 November 2021)

BYR has taken a tumble, not having the best market conditions for Breakout Trading at the moment as I mentioned several times recently.

Not sure if the following breakouts will go higher, hope those that I hold (disclosed below) will... 🤞

NC6:



HT8:



SHJ:



Disclosure: HT8 and SHJ are held in the speculative portfolio.


----------



## Greynomad99 (4 November 2021)

aus_trader said:


> BYR has taken a tumble, not having the best market conditions for Breakout Trading at the moment as I mentioned several times recently.




Do you mean BYE. I looked at this one around a month ago and came up with a target of $0.164 as per the chart below. It met this perfectly (although I didn't trade the stock as it is too speculative for my trading plan). I usually expect prices to fall back after achieving target, so no suprises there, and speccies tend to fall more heavily than larger cap stocks.




I'm just marking time at the moment having had a couple of good weeks (and not expecting those conditions to continue). I'd like to close out some of my trades that are in profit but waiting for the recent rally (if that's what it is) to fizzle out.


----------



## aus_trader (5 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Do you mean BYE. I looked at this one around a month ago and came up with a target of $0.164 as per the chart below. It met this perfectly (although I didn't trade the stock as it is too speculative for my trading plan). I usually expect prices to fall back after achieving target, so no suprises there, and speccies tend to fall more heavily than larger cap stocks.
> 
> View attachment 132393
> 
> ...



Yes BYE, I had a typo...

You had it predicted pretty well. 

Oil / Gas turning back up again, so there's a chance it may retest that high...🤞


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 November 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Yes BYE, I had a typo...
> 
> You had it predicted pretty well.
> 
> Oil / Gas turning back up again, so there's a chance it may retest that high...🤞



While Energy was powring higher recently it looks as if it has hit the skids again - down 4% overnight I think I saw somewhere. With supplies of oil 'managed' by a relatively small cartel of suppliers, the value of our energy stocks can be quite volatile. Perhaps good for the day traders but a pain in the arse for short/medium term traders like me.


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 November 2021)

Speaking of potential breakouts, I've been watching the ANZ as it has made this quite unusal (for a bank) tight flag pattern for several months. Now making its fourth approach to the top boundary of that pattern - will it break out? I've found the fourth try at a pattern break can often be the one. That said If you had jumped into this pattern 6 months ago you'd be getting pretty tired of it by now. Such a long pattern suggests a big jump when/if it does move and while the ANZ is sloth-like in its moves I think that banks are probably in for a rally. Rising rates usuall mean bigger margins before the eventual bad debts kick in.
Assuming a break T/A suggests an interim target of $32.20 with a higher secondary target of $36.10
For those who don't like the roller-coaster ride offered by speccies then the ANZ could be worth watching.


----------



## aus_trader (5 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> While Energy was powring higher recently it looks as if it has hit the skids again - down 4% overnight I think I saw somewhere. With supplies of oil 'managed' by a relatively small cartel of suppliers, the value of our energy stocks can be quite volatile. Perhaps good for the day traders but a pain in the arse for short/medium term traders like me.



Have to agree with the "pain" bit in terms of breakouts not following through lately.

I don't day trade either.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Speaking of potential breakouts, I've been watching the ANZ as it has made this quite unusal (for a bank) tight flag pattern for several months. Now making its fourth approach to the top boundary of that pattern - will it break out? I've found the fourth try at a pattern break can often be the one. That said If you had jumped into this pattern 6 months ago you'd be getting pretty tired of it by now. Such a long pattern suggests a big jump when/if it does move and while the ANZ is sloth-like in its moves I think that banks are probably in for a rally. Rising rates usuall mean bigger margins before the eventual bad debts kick in.
> Assuming a break T/A suggests an interim target of $32.20 with a higher secondary target of $36.10
> For those who don't like the roller-coaster ride offered by speccies then the ANZ could be worth watching.




That's a really interesting long term set up, 99. The breakout from that could be much higher perhaps.


----------



## Country Lad (8 November 2021)

CG1 breakout. Yesterday's chart


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)




----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)




----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

RED.

Just coming off peak, so might pay to watch.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 February 2022)

PEK
With the announcement today, and despite ree not being today's flavour, it looks like this will have a slow melt up to somewhere closer to the acquisition price.

Volume currently over a 6 month high after 1.25 hours of trading....

As posted in PEK thread by @Sean K , from this morning's announcement;

"Shenghe Resources has agreed to acquire a 19.9% interest in Peak from Appian
• The acquisition is priced at *A$0.99 per share*, representing a 24.5% premium to the last closing price of Peak shares




Edit. 
Caveat.
*Overall market conditions pending. It's a jungle out there!


----------



## Greynomad99 (14 February 2022)

As I was checking on the market just now it looks as if the XAO has been building a pennant pattern today. It'll be academically interesting to see if pattern theory that says most patterns like this break higher is correct.


----------



## Country Lad (12 March 2022)

MRM over here


----------



## finicky (22 April 2022)

Looks like @aus_trader has left us? That's a pity 

Challenger (CGF)


----------

